# Abroadies Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility ~ Part 16



## Martha Moo

[csv]

Name, Clinic, Outcome, born,

Lirac, Institut Bernabeuo ,  , May 2010, 
SashaB, Invimed ,  , 30/08/06
, Reprofit ,  , 07/07/10
Bel, Reprofit ,  , 07/05/10
Bluebell, IVI Barcelona,  , 22/02/06
, Reprofit ,  , 17/02/10
Bree, IM,  , 22/10/07
, ,  , EDD 02/11/10
Mini Me, ISIDA,  , 15/01/09
Plip, IM,  , 25/01/09
Roze, ISIDA,  , june 2007,
, ,   , 30/11/09
Pen positive, ,  
Lovemylabrador,Institut Bernabeu0 ,  , Nov 2009
RSMUM, Reprofit,  , 15/05/08
Hola69, ,  , 13/08/07
Becca1969, ,  , 06/08/07
B123, ,   , 21/02/07
Izzy x, Ceram  01/11/06
, Serum  , 24/06/09
[/csv]


----------



## Sasha B

Woo hooooooo! I get to post first!


Pen, thinking of you hun. Thanks for keeping us updated and all the very best for ET    !


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Em,
Just to say my big DD was from IVI Barcelona and little DD was from Reprofit.
Well done for doing the list !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

p.s. Em, DD from Invimed and DS is from Reprofit 7/7/2010. Thanks for doing the new list xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Em,

Thank you for doing the list. Daisy was made at Reprofit. Date is perfect.

Bluebelle - Big hugs hun. I had tears in my eyes reading your post. So sorry that you have to re-live that awful time again. It was so traumatic and you had to keep so strong for Isabelle that I'm not surprised that it is coming to the forfront of your mind now...really wish I could give you a big hug! Sending you lots of love, xxx

Pen - Good luck hun...will be right behind you (well not literally, but you know what I mean!). Positive vibes, xx

GG - Speak soon - Hope to see you just after Christmas. Love to Zoe, x

Crusoe - Where are you? Miss hearing from you, lots of love, x

Sasha - How are you? How is Daniel doing now? hope he is feeling better? Bet you are looking forward to christmas this year with your little ones? sending you lots of love, x

Roze - Thank you for sharing your experiences and feeings. I love reading your posts, they have such meaning and I'm sure help a lot of people...you amaze me with your busy life, you do not sem fazed at all? xx

Rsmum - Sounds like you have had a great time with the snow! Love the pics on **, hope you are looking forward to christmas, heres to 2011 eh? Let's hope its a good one, xx

Oh...little one is calling...better go, love to all I haven't mentioned - I do think of you,

Lots of love,
Bel,xxxx


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Pen, good luck for the transfer, can't wait to hear the news.

Bluebell, everyone is right about the grieving process , You have had the distraction of Isobel and now thats lessening off as she becomes more independent.  Please feel free to call anytime. I will PM.  Big hugs for now.

Us- had busy weekend including trip to Trafalgar Square with DD and carols round the tree with millions of Santas as part of a ******** flash. Had family photography session on Sunday, the first professional one we have had. It went ok but as usual I was doing lots of fussing over the dresses etc trying to stop the knicker/nappy flashing. The girls were great but started fighting over the toys etc so we knew it was time to call it a day!  Can't wait to see the proofs in a week or so. Hopefully the grandparents will dip into their pockets to buy us and themselves a few prints.

Our washing machine packed up so we've been doing lots of service wash runs ( not easy to fit that in either) but I've had to spend several hours today handwashing stuff BEFORE it has to go back to the launderette tomorrow! Icky stuff.

Other than that we are not ready at all for Christmas as no decs up nor do we have a tree. We have said that we'll do all that this weekend but it won't be a flash affair. I'm off on Friday and  going to a childrens party in the morning with all their immunisations in the afternoon. Every available minute seems to be filled so easily with some essential activity etc that it would be nice to have the Xmas period to ourselves.

We are on our own for Xmas which is ideal as it means we don;t have to put on a front for other people nor do we have to have a turkey which I hate- probably a nice joint of roast lamb or pork instead- not too expensive to enable us to afford a nice meal out. MIL( usually here for Xmas)  has been down for twins birthday; same old same old although DH has had a word with her about her notable absence over the last year and the first of the twins lives. She wanted to 'stop over' for a night next spring on her way back from some exotic destination and DH saw red and suggested she actually stay and form a relationship with the girls which she agreed to do. We also said that it wasn;t great that she only turned up when we had an event on as it just reduced the time the girls could spend with her.  About time he spoke to her about that really!  Heres to a new chapter in 2011 hopefully!

hope everyone is well and that your Xmas plans are a bit more advanced than mine!



lots of love

roze


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all - just bookmarking - back soon!!! xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi ladies,
I don't know if any of you are interested in attending this but I'm going to try to go with some other SUK people and immediately thought of you all. Closing date is Friday so email your interest soon. I think they ought to be really interested in our experiences.

On 17 January 2011 the UK's fertility regulator - the HFEA - will launch a public consultation on the practice and ethics of sperm and egg donation. A focus group will be held in London in February or March 2011, to gather views from patients who are receiving (or have received) treatment with donated sperm, eggs or embryos on compensation for donation, donation between family members and the number of families one donor can donate to.

If you are interested in participating in the consultation*, or simply being updated with developments and other opportunities to respond to the consultation, email: [email protected] Please provide details of:

· Your name and contact details

· An indication of how you are affected by, or interested in, donation

· Whether you are interested in attending a focus group

To find out more about the donation review please see here: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/donationreview

* If you are interested in attending a focus group please email the HFEA by 17th December 2010

Joanne Anton

Policy Officer

Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority

21 Bloomsbury Street

London WC1B 3HF

Tel: 020 7291 8235 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 020 7291 8235 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

Email: [email protected]

Giggly xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just to let you all know that the lovely Pen Pos is going for ET tomorrow.  They got 11 eggies, all fertilised, and they are going for 5 day blast et which is fabby news !!  
Good luck Pen and DH !!!           

The only downer is that poor little Ollie got ill with bronchitis when they got to Athens, and was hospitalised ealry Sunday morning, and only just got out today.  Pen and her DH have been sleeping in the hospital with him so have only just gone to their apartment today.  I spoke to her this morning and she sounded pretty chilled though despite all !

Go for it Pen, we are all here for you and wish you all the very best 

        

Just got back from big DD's nativity play at nursery school - she was Mary - awwww sooooooooo sweeeeeet !  I was the one with the box of tissues !

Loads of love and kisses to everyone, especially Pen for her big day.


----------



## bluebell

Just a flying update .... Pen has 2 lovely blasts on board !!!

                                                           

Blooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Fab news, well done Pen and Penny  Here's to a happy 2011 for you and all the best for a hopeful BFP xx


----------



## roze

Congratulations, Pen, keeping everything crossed for you! This must surely mean a test on Boxing Day?!


Hi to everyone else. Its snowing again in London. Its been quite light but looks, well, like a Christmas card should!
Hope to go out with DD to the park tomorrow even if it snows as its been a while since we've both had a walk outdoors.
I;ve been ill but feel a lot better this evening but it might be a little adventurous.Sunday looks a lot warmer , maybe we'll do it then.

Took all three for immunisations today. DD was great about it, the twins less so but the tears didn;t flow for very long as lots of lovely toys to play with in the surgery. Still , its MMR stuff so need to keep a watchful eye out for high temps etc. Calpol at the ready again!

best wishes


roze


----------



## Sasha B

Well done Pen!!!! All the best hun and please know that we are all here for you during your 2ww (and beyond of course). 


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello!!!!!

Firstly Bloobs thank you sweetheart for posting for me, its been a tough old week and this is the first chance I have had to get online!  Ollie is doing OK now and its so nice just to be out of the hospital, we still need to keep in warm and he is having inhalers and all sorts but he is on the mend.

Thank you for your lovely wishes with our 2 blasts.  I feel surprisingly calm and well consdiering and am happily talking to my babies and having tummy rubs    It helps massively having Ollie of course but also knowing we have 4 blasts in the freezer as well, amazing result from our wonderful donor and DH's super swimmers   

Having another quiet day today and we are due to fly home tomorrow but Heathrow is closed today and the flight from Athens was cancelled today, we just have to wait to see if tomorrow's is on or off, gosh what an end to the week that would be to be stranded here, can only hope HRW get there act together, sounds pretty intense there though, its about 17 degrees here today.

So 2ww here we are again, suppose to test as you say Roze on Boxing day or pee stick on the 28th but just like last time (Ollie was transferred one day before the current ones in 2008 - spooky) I will probably test on the 27th as its DH's birthday and would be such a lovely present... am just going to try and take things easy but keeping my mind busy with Xmas preparations and the like. 

Hope everyone is doing well, Roze, LML, Giggly, Sasha and Bel thank you for your positive vibes and wishes, Bloobs tons of love to you and the girls, thank you for being such a wonderful friend, and lots of hugs to RSMum and our other abroadies if you are reading.

Time to put my feet up again I think   

Pen 
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Absolutely Pen! Now is the time to spoil yourself & make sure you can just chill. Glad to hear that Ollie is on the mend. I hope you get your flights sorted. We had about 4 inches of snow today in St Albans and I think it has been very similar over much of London. Hope they are able to get the runways cleared very soon.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yippeee Pen, so happy for you that you got those frosties too !! 

Hope you get the travel stuff sorted.  Can you stay on in your apartment if you are delayed ?  I hope so !

Keep us posted.  It is a pleasure to be your friend - you always make me laugh and I always feel really upbeat after I've spoken to you !!   

Love to everyone else too.  

I made a gorgeous lamb n spicy butternut squash stew for tea and a figgy pudding with butterscotch sauce and honey icecream.  Mmmmm, feel all fat n full now !

Blooobzzzzzzzz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh yummy food bloobs I want some!

We are stuck here in Athens with no flights going into Heathrow at all today. Best bet as of now is a flight tomorrow afternoon but that is still very much subject to change, what a pain! Trying to chill and take care of myself but just want to be at home.

Lukily we are in an apartment hotel so we can just extend by a day at a time but am running out of pants and other clothes    Still at least the 2ww back home is shortening by the day.

Take care all, 

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Who needs pants when you are staying in Greece - depends if you believe in the orange pants theory !

My view is never mind the knickers and enjoy a bit of cavorting in the nuddy !!!    !!!!!!

... after all you are in a nice warm country !   

Talking of all my nice meal cooked for chums last night ... just had the left overs with huge dollops of extra thick double cream ... now feel really    !

DH and DDs jsut disappeard off in the snow.  It's snowing hard and now very deep again.  Yippeee !

Love Bloobs xxxxx
PS Keep meaning to say, Crusoe and Izzy, missing you both !    News please !


----------



## bluebell

PS Do any of you know when you are supposed to change children from full fat foods to lower fat foods ?  I still give big DD full fat milk etc but not sure if I should continue this now she is nearly 5 ?  I put a post on 'Ask a children's nurse' on here but not got a response yet and can't be arsed to phone my HV as she is crap !

Bloobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi hun,


I think its from the age of 2 that it is recommended they move to semi-skimmed but don't quote me on that. Lovely to chat today. Hope that you are able to come down for Christmas. 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all from a very snowy Warwickshire!  Its soooo pretty but causing us nightmares as my drug delivery isnt here yet and I run out in a few days, lets hope they make it through.  Lukily my lovely consultant has done a back up prescription for me but I need to get to Warwick to get it which is not going to be easy, ho hum....

Doing ok on my 2WW, struggling with a rotten cold doesnt help and I had a high temperature this morning but have that back under control now.  Time is passing quickly though and its only a 6 or 7 days before we will be testing so that will come around quickly.  If it does work amongst all this stress and worry and colds and lack of sleep it will truly be a miracle but its the right time for those I guess, staying positive and hopeful as always.

Hope everyone is managing to get ready for Christmas OK, I was well organised as I knew I wasnt going to be able to do much this week thankfully but half the shops around here are not even open as staff cant get in, sure its the same all over. 

Pen 
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwww, Pen, well doen you and good luck with the drugs ... I take it DH can maybe go to get them for you ??

Love to everyone in their winter wonderlands.

Sasha, hope Dan is better soon.

Blooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Bluebell

it is aged 2 so long as they are eating a varied balanced diet

I did wonder this as my DS has been dairy intolerant but does like cereal but wont eat his prescription milk and my dietician did say to try a minimum amount of semi skimmed

The FSA (food standards agency) says as i have been told by dietician, Semi skimmed is ok from age 2 but skimmed not until aged 5

heres a link the info you need is further down the page

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/milkanddairy/

Hope this helps

Pen hope that the meds can get to you or you to them in time

Em

/links


----------



## bluebell

Thanks everyone re the milk! Ooops, only 3 years too late then !!!     At least it's meant I have been able to have 3 extra years of having an excuse to make creamy porridge etc with full fat milk !!!   

Anyway, Happy Xmas everyone ... we are off tonight for a mad drive down to the Midlands !  Hope you all have a lovely time, especially Pen, who we hope gets the best present ever !!!                           

                

Frosty-belle xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Just in case I don't get online over Xmas, just wishing Pen a massive big fat Christmas positive !!!!

            

Will be in touch by text/phone anyway .......  

Loadsa luurvvvv.
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, I will log on from my in-laws to catch up with your news. Hope you get the best Christmas present ever!


I hope everyone has a wonderful fun filled Christmas full of memorable moments of your little ones enjoying themselves.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! And a special good luck wish for Pen xx

Hope you all have a lovely time and are all safe, warm and cuddling your babes xx

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Similarly, have a wonderful Christmas everyone!

So so lucky to have our children. I won't forget how it could have been and how it is still for many others trying to conceive. I will never take what we have for granted.

Planning a nice local shop tomorrow then lunch in a cafe with all of us before going round to see some old friends and exchange presents. Then its home for a sherry, mince pie and carols!

We have bought some nice sharing toys this Xmas, a great big ball pit and a Martian moon house. Slightly old for the twins but I think they'll get the hang of everything. As Sasha said, just want to sit and cuddle them for a few days, enjoy our time together with no outside pressures.

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and precious fun time together!  


roze


----------



## Sasha B

So well said Rose. Have a wonderful time with your girls.


Also I hope Bloobs doesn't mind me saying this because as much as it's DD2's first Christmas it is also their first christmas without the lovely little lady who was DD2's twin. I am thinking of you hun    . 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

Just popping in to say

Happy Christmas to you all

Hope you all have a wonderful time and are thoroughly spoilt, look forward to hearing about it 

Pen i hope your christmas is extra special        and that you managed to get your drugs sorted 

Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

Good morning and a massive MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!

Sorry have been AWOL these last few days, have been mad busy trying to get organised for Xmas and just about managed to sort everything out by 11pm last night, its been a weird couple of weeks.  Ventured into town yesterday with hubby and Ollie and it was so quiet but very pretty and managed to finish shopping etc. Just as well as only realised last night I had run out of time.

Woke up early this morning wondering about my lovely embies and how they are getting on, feel a bit weird this morning knowing I will be testing in three days....thought about doing a pee stick today just in case it turned into a lovely BFP for Christmas but its only 7 days PT and thats really early isnt it even with blasts and I dont want to ruin the day with it being a (probably unreliable) negative so am going to wait but its hard.  It has been such a difficult cycle this time with Ollie being in hospital right before transfter, having a stinking cold and temperature, worrying about drugs (which thanks to the Post Office did turn up on Wednesday afternoon) and generally having no time to rest.  I try to encourage my thoughts knowing that many people dont even know they are pregnant and carry on as normal and people surely must still get pregnant when they have colds? Anyway am waffling on so will just try to focus on happy thoughts and enjoying our little family today.

Having lost my dad a few weeks ago its a weird Christmas this time but as Roze so beautiful wrote never a day goes past that I dont cherish my Ollie. I will never never forget how lucky we are to have him and even though it took us 7 years how wonderful it is to have him with us now and all the lovely Christmas we will share with him as he grows up.  He brings us daily joy that is imeasurable and fills me with love I have never known. Thank you to all including the wonderful FF and my friends here who helped us to have him in our lives.

Gosh am being all slushy this morning, time to go and stuff my hand up a turkey's bum or something!  Have a lovely lovely day everyone, will pop back later. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## roze

Hold on for a few more days Pen! But I know its not easy but at least the shops are mostly shut so not easy to just run out and buy pee sticks.

Thinking of you in the next few days.

Hi to everyone else, hope your Xmas has been good. We went out today for a short walk, not as cold as it has been but the park was like an ice rink.

Everyone at ours loved their presents even though it felt as if it took about 10 hours to open them all, let them play for a bit, etc before opening any more. The ball pit has gone down very well with all three of them in there having a laugh, so I'm pleased we decided to go for sharing presents this year as its makes life a lot easier all round.

Still have stinking cold , and chest problems so intending to take it all very easy until the New Year at least.


take care, all,

love to everyone,

roze


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - wishing you all the very, very best hun, crossing everything for you. Hope you feel better soon - it's so scary, the 2ww, isn't it? It doesn't matter how many time you go through it., all the same fears just pop up ...hang in there, not long to go now..( I know, easy enough for me to say that! Sorry   )

Just wanted to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas   , hope you all had a lovely day.

Roze, we've all had that horrid chest/flu type thing - awful! In fact, most people I know have - so I know how you feel..

Have you all had bad weather? We've been snowed in since last Friday and I only saw further than our lane today - amazing! It has been beautiful though, and with everyone feeling awful probably just as well that we've been stuck at home.

Anyway, thinking of you all and wishing you all lots of love and happiness and may 2011 be a wonderful year for all the loverly abroadie girls and your families.

Take care

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in 

Pen, i think tomorrow is OTD, i hope that its the result you are dreaming and wishing for       

RSMUM sorry to hear you have all been poorly with the chest/throat thing we have it circulating DH has been horizontal since christmas eve and yesterday Z started with it and today i have it  

I hope that you have all had wonderful Christmases with your little ones

Love to all
Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

BFN, didnt think it would bother me quite so much but am absolutely gutted


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - saw your message first thing this morning and couldn't get on to reply until now - have been thinking about you all day - so sorry to read your post - it doesn't matter how many times we go through this it's always so, so hard and devastating..my heart goes out to you - give your little one lots and lots of hugs today and be kind to yourself


----------



## roze

I'm so so sorry Pen.

Thinking of you,


roze


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, my love you would think it would get easier especially when you already have a little one but if anything I found it harder. I found that with every negative post Bella, all the emotions from past bfn's came flooding back. It's not as if you want this any less than you wanted Ollie and so it does hurt just as much. Take extra special care of yourself.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

So sorry Pen - Have been thinking of you lots. Stay strong, xx


----------



## roze

Hi ladies,

I'm interrupting the flow of the discussion a bit as I think you ought to be aware of the following- whooping cough ( pertussis). Having had a severe cough since Halloween which has been so physically demanding that I have lost control of certain bodily functions (TMI but highly relevant to the diagnosis) I have after a lot of research yesterday think I've almost certainly had whooping cough. I've been to the GP several times over the last few weeks and have all sorts of other diagnoses thrown at me with a bit of a fixation over my pelvic floor due to the twin pregnancy, and asthma but to me its been a distraction from what I believe to be the real cause. Last night I'd had enough and googled my symptoms for the first time at 1am.

I found the most helpful thing to be the patient.co.uk website which is what the GPs refer to anyway. There is a link on this to a www.whoopingcough.net. website where a specialist GP discusses the symptoms and the difficulties of diagnosis. There have been severe outbreaks recently in the US in recent months and I know so many people who have bad coughs for over two months, but it does seem odd to me that there none of the three GPs I have seen have mentioned this as a possibility.

I'm bringing it up here in case it is relevant to anyone now and in the coming winter in order to raise awareness. Thankfully most children would have been immunised by 4 months old but what if they hadn't been or my own babies were younger? I share a room with them hence they have been exposed to my coughing all night. I go into childcare settings everyday either to drop off my own children or as part of my job. I do feel that the basic GP services ought to have been more on the ball about this as a possibility as although my prognosis is good, the lack of a diagnosis means that I've probably been spreading it around and that isn't great.

Anyway take care but if you do feel your symptoms are severe and aren't going away, it could well be what the Chinese call the '100 day cough' ie pertussis hence you might want to alert your GP to the possibility. Another 35 days to go then for me!

best wishes

roze

/links


----------



## roze

Just wanted to say have been to GP again and the locum GP who I'd never met before agreed entirely about the diagnosis. Tests are underway. Hopefully they will be conclusive one way or the other in the New Year.

best wishes


roze


----------



## Bree

sorry I have been absent. I have had about 4 different infections in a row over the last month and am now very weak. I have the cough that wont go too, so was interested in what Roze was saying. However, Ben has it too now and he wouldnt if it was hooping cough would he?? As he should be immune?? DH is always quite uncaring and a bit argumentative with me when I am ill. I know its because of the way he was brought up but its hard to bare when I feel this low. 

Pen, so sorry you got a BFN. It took me 4 goes to get my second and it was the hardest 18 months of my life. I took the BFNs worse than before I had my first. Even worse was getting a BFP twice and losing them with a falling beta twice. I dont know what gave me the strength to go on but I am glad I did as now lovely little Faith is here. All I can say is take time to recover then good luck with the frosties!!!!!! never give up should be the motto of this website!

love Bree xx


----------



## roze

Hi, sorry to hear you have been ill, Bree. Whats going around has been very debilitating hasn;t it especially if its been going on for a long time!

If you are coughing in a way that people ask you if you need an ambulance or you need to hold on to street furniture whilst bent double then its potentially whooping cough but otherwise it might be just a very bad bug or series of bugs that are also going around which is making diagnosis for a lot of people very difficult.

I don't think Ben has it unless symptoms are similar to that described above. From the little I have researched its pretty unmistakeable in children. The immunisations are meant to be 100% effective at 4 months old. My kids are the healthiest ever despite being woken up several times a night by their hacking mother who sleeps( and coughs) in close proximity so they had every opportunity to catch it but seemingly not so I would not worry about him.

I agree about the issues and emotional impact of  trying for the second child. I was absolutely devastated when my frosties did not work in summer 2008. It had taken 8 months for me to get to that stage due to benign cysts and waiting for periods that did not arrive. It then took a further 6 months to try again with a fresh cycle and I really was so shocked when it worked. The rollercoaster seemed to be so much worse this time around, something which did not make sense at all as I always felt I was so lucky to have one.

There is something deep and innate I think about wanting another child. I don't know why but its definitely there. I agree with never giving up but I would say also that everyone is different and its increasingly difficult to go through the rigours again when there is already a child to look after.

Its New Years Eve and I can't think of anything more desirable than having a takeaway and being in bed asleep by 9pm!  How boring I know but I don't think we can stay awake for the fireworks! 

I wish you all a good New Year and may 2011 bring you what you desire.


love


roze xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Happy 2011 everyone!  Hope you had a nice evening of celebrations and wishing you all you dream of for this year.

We had a quiet evening at home and Ollie decided he didnt want to go to bed till 11.40pm which was frustrating. Still he slept in till 8 this morning so we had a lie in at least.

Thank you for all your kind words about our BFN. We are already planning to go back in February for our snow babies and that will be our last attempt, I just cant go through it all again if it doesnt work this time, the strain financially, medically and emotionally is just too much - well thats how I feel now, you know how it is   

One thing I have been thinking about, does anyone know of an 'older mummies' network who meet up regularly?  I could really do with some support and a chance to natter from some other ladies in their forties with babes, anyone know of any groups nationally or locally?  

Ollie trying to climb out of his highchair so gotta run, back later....

Pen
xxx


----------



## roze

Happy New Year, everyone!

Pen, glad to hear you are going back in Feb. Not long to go.

I think there is a 35 plus group on the net somewhere but I don't know of any other but it would be good to find out and good to have something.  I tried to organise a lunch and networking session for older mothers  a few years ago with the idea that Jo Brand would come and speak but her agent didn't respond so I left it. Might try and revitalise it again as I know someone who knows her personally but it might be easier and more sustainable to have an internet network.  There is an over 40's section on this site but I don't often frequent it but might it be a good place to start?

There are more of us around than ever but we don't necessarily come across each other that often so it would be good to have something formal.

best wishes to everyone,


roze  x


----------



## mini-me

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE*
*HOPE YOUR WISHES COME TRUE IN 2011*​  ​​Pos Pen - sorry to hear about your BFN. February will here in no time  ​​Roze - that's interesting what you say about whooping cough. Last year I had a cough that lasted for about 3 - 4 months from the end of Nov, the same has happened this year as I've got a cough that I can't get rid of from mid Nov. I was diagnosed with asthma last winter ......... Know what you mean about pelvic floor ​​Hope everyone has had a good Christmas and New Year. Sorry I don't post much, life just seems to take over at times. I'm having to go back full time at work (from currently 3 days per week) hopefully just until the summer then I'll be back to part time. This will hopefully relieve some financial issues  As I'm a teacher, I've got more holidays than most, so hopefully DS won't be too affected by it  I'll have to be more organised with my time....................​​Take care and best wishes to all,​mini-me xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!   


Bella, Dan and I (oops sorry and the cat too   ) snuggled up on the sofa to welcome in 2011 and watched the fire works around the 'big wheel' in London as Bella calls it. Dan was swinging his arms and legs in excitement, his eyes mesmerized by every explosion of light. Bella was stroking the cat and kissing him on the head whilst telling him how much she loved him and I just sat there with a huge smile on my face (and a tear in my eye as I have every new year when I think on my lovely dh) thinking that I am so very thankful for my lovely family. I think its finally started to sink in. No more tx!!! I  feel like I have graduated university after a very long PhD. For the first time I am starting the new year not thinking about ivf or booking cycles or booking annual leave to fit around my cycles. Can I throw my mortarboard in the air now?


Wishing you, my special FF pals, all the very best for 2011, especially for the lovely Pen. Will be     that February is the one that sticks.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Happy New Year to you all. Even though i don't post much......i am always thinking of you all and reading through your posts when i can. 

Just wanted to pop online and say how sorry i am Pen Pos. I was really willing that the news would be better. As everyone has already said.....its so hard. I have also been to Ceram and Athens and its so interesting to see the difference between the clinics. I'm sure that you will end up with the positive that you want. xxxxxxx Glad Ollie is recovering....that must have been very hard.

Best wishes to everyone else. We are all fine and had a wonderful Christmas with the boys. Just taken decorations down which is a horrible job and so i am having a glass of wine as well! 

Will promise to do a proper catch up soon because i miss writing here. 

Izzy x


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy. DD was just talking about your DS2 yesterday. She still remembers pushing him around in his buggy when we met up last Easter. Lovely to hear from you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

Just to wish you all a Happy New Year!!!!

It is so nice to see so many old friends on this thread but how you have time to post I will never know. DH has just taken DS swimming so I have a few minutes breather but the dog needs walking, dishwasher needs emptying, bedrooms need hoovering, Christmas decs need to come down sometimes I feel I am drowning under chores. DS is doing really well but he is a full time job to the extent that I have given up work to be with him all the time. When he first came to us at 18 months we of course gave him 100% attention (and I mean 100%) to build attachment with him, now he is very well settled indeed but still expects the 100% attention and trying to withdraw that even slightly is prooving very tricky. He expects to be entertained ALL the time!!!
That said he starts nursery 5 mornings a week soon, so I will have a little time then. Hurrah!!
His personality is really comming through now - he is stuborn, mostly placid and happy, loves playing tricks on us and is interested in how everything works. He loves numbers and counts everything which gets a tad irritating when you are in a shop and he is counting tins of beans!!!
He is obsessed with whether people are boys are girls which has been embarassing at times and his fixation with fans and helicopters shows no signs of diminishing! 
He is a world away from the little boy who arrived with us not eating any solid food and not saying a single word. 

Anyway I have rambled on, I just wanted to say "Hi" and "Happy New Year" and to say to Pen I am sorry about your BFN, I know how much they hurt.
Much love to all
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to wish a Happy New Year to all on this thread - what a year it has been!

So sorry about Pen's BFN and really interesting to hear reflections on second babies - we have decided to try again in the spring and am already getting nervous   I can sooo understand what you mean about the end of treatments Sasha - I have managed to ratch up quite a number of IVFs and will be relieved when it is all over, although ideally I would have a little crowd! Unfortunately, birth experience means that consultant says I should only have one more and that it MUST be  a singleton, so adds to the stress. If it were up to me, I would keep going as Sam is a total delight - very happy, placid and laid back - and I would love a large family, having been an only child myself.  I have a scan arranged for next week as they won't proceed until they are sure that all has healed following the surgery so hoping that goes well as didn't have the all clear last time.

Older ladies' network - it was lovely to meet up with a few FFs last year and I think that quite a few of us might be termed 'older' although I think Roze and I might have been the senior members, IYKWIM! Would it be worth trying again for another meet? From memory, Izzy, Alma May, LML, Roze, Sasha, Minime and Sandyw were there...

Anyway, hope 2011 brings everyone their dreams!

Lirac x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all...can't get a moment to post!!! how do you guys do it?

baby Sean is doing very well...i'm terrible at boasting but at 10 months he is walking a couple of steps..i'm so proud and he's adorable.

we have another baby onboard..lovely Penny at Serum worked her magic and the due date is 02/02/2011

so good to see familiar names on the thread and to hear how well you are doing..i'm sure you all enjoyed the miracle of 'our first Xmas' we did Sean was just so good.

love to all and a happy New Yearxxx


----------



## bluebell

Boo hoo .. just did a post and my interent connection crashed just as I clicked on 'post'.        

Oh well, a whopper of a Happy New Year everyone.  I've had a 'digital detox' and not been online over Xmas.

It's so lovely to see news from so many of you.

......but I just wanted to give my lovely pal Pen the biggest of biggest of hugs.              I know we were in touch on the phone over Xmas but just wanted to send you more love on FF too.  We will all be here for you in Feb when you meet those lovely frosties.           Be gentle and kind to yourselves and give your little ray of sunshine a kiss from me.

More from me later but run out of time now after losing all I'd typed before.  Have to go and do stuff as DH has 'man flu' !!   

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, hope your dh's man-flu gets better soon.


Tinks, congratulations on your pregnancy! Wow, you haven't got long to go now.


Lovely to hear from you all. Daniel is a little poppet and I am loving him more every day. He has now started solids and loves rolling his way around the room. Bella on the other hand is going through one of those trying phases and the last few days her behaviour has been down right rude and has had me in tears (although not in front of her). She is not a good sleeper so it may have something to do with it, otherwise I am at a loss. I use rewards, warnings, naughty step etc and have always made sure that I have praised her loads (but she doesn't like this either). I have always made sure that i have addressed bad behaviuor when it arose by speaking to her about it & by giving her a consequence. Now nothing seems to work, she just shouts at me, hits out and even spits. I am at a loss of what to do next and feel like such a rubbish mother. Sorry for the downer note.


Back to work tomorrow, but only for one day (thank goodness!).


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sasha,
So sorry to hear that Bella is going through a difficult time. From experience, it isn't unusual for older children to present some challenging behaviour at about this time - you may well find that all settles down once term starts and she is back at school.
Sending lots of   

Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Lirac for your words of encouragement.


How's it going being at work? I have an inset day tomorrow. It does seem strange to being going back without a bump.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Sasha,

You are no way a rubbish mother!  I think too it will settle down once Bella gets back into a routine. I always think the Xmas period is so difficult as its a long time out of the routine, its dark and cold so hard to work off energy outside, and with all the highs and excitement of Xmas it can be a real downer ( for adults too) at this time of year as the decorations and tree come down and reality has to be faced. We've had to force ourselves to get out to parks even in the snow but we found it a good idea to burn off excess energy and to get everyone pleasantly tired.

My DD as you know was very challenging for about 6 months after the twins were born. There can still be moments but overall she is finding that being a big sister gives her a sense of pride and she enjoys being able to do things that they can't which makes her feel important! We give her 'jobs' to do at home now, ie sweeping up the floor after meals, being in charge of recycling which seems to be making things better!  I don't know if extra responsibilty would help Bella?

I think that in any case things will settle down soon. The days will be getting longer, the weather will eventually improve and spring will soon be here!

take care,


roze


----------



## Lirac

Wise words from Roze!
I am sure that everything will settle once school starts and Bella is back into a routine, as Roze says.

Work - well, I have done things differently in that I have basically worked full time whilst Sam is tiny with DH being primary carer, and now I am reducing my work to just one or two days max per week. I know that it is the opposite way round for many but it has worked for us and I am pleased to be around more now that Sam is starting to notice more and do things. I just feel that I have waited so long to have him that I don't want to miss out on stuff. I know that we are lucky in that our circumstances have enabled us to do this - one of the (few!) advantages of being older perhaps!

Lirac x


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha, Roze is absolutely right ( and so well put Roze - spot on ), I was freaking out over my 9 year old who has been terrible recently and someone reminded me exactly the same thing about the Xmas period..I so hope things ease up a bit..I remember so well becoming completely frustrated with R's behaviour when she was the same age as your DD and just feeling so lost, not knowing what to do and really feeling it was all my fault..you are NOT alone! I had a horrid thought last night, my daughter will be going into puberty as I hit the menopause..goodness knows what that is going to be like! And then when DD1 starts to come out of it DD2 will start! eek!

Anyway, I shouldn't really be on here, trying to get things sorted after the Xmas hols and the house is a tip - stuff everywhere and of course, all the paperwork I need is lost in the madness of presents, cardboard, plastic rubbish, Christmas cards etc.. Don't think I'll ever get straight!

Hope you all had a great NY! Mine was odd - as some of you know I've had a rubbish year, so was expecting it to be pretty emotional but it was all surpassed by DD1 crying hysterically as the countdown started and not stopping for ages, clinging on to me and pushing DH away..so sad to think all that's happened has affected her - but then maybe she was just over tired and over- excited..

Roze - are you feeling any better by the way? You sounded awful in your posts...

Everyone I know has been ill with this horrid flu thing - I had it but wasn't in bed, I've heard of some people spending whole weeks in bed, unable to do anything   

so here's to a Happy, Healthy, Wonderful New Year to us all!!!

Take care, all of you

xxxx


----------



## Bree

Hi folks, congrats to Tinks on being pregnant! 
Re being ill. I got worse and ended up with pain in chest and shortness of breath and collapsing aargh! thank goodness wasnt holding baby! Am now on antibiotics and getting better. 
Sasha, Sorry you have had hard time with Bella, I hate to think of you sitting all alone crying  . I have been reading up about adjustment reactions of first child to second (for obvious reasons!) There is a warning about a secondary reaction when the first child reaches 6 months old and starts being more mobile and "interesting". Do you think this may be what is happening? You know more about child behaviour than me. I feel sure you will sort it out and this distressing phase will pass. 
RSMum, hope you get your tidying up done. At least you can think of most of the rest of us surveying the scene of mess and disorganisation post Xmas and being grateful there is another year before we have to do it all again   .
Roze hope you are getting better. You must be worn out from having that wretched infection for so long. look after yourself.  .

Loads of love to everyone and a big   and   for all those having a go for another LO. I know how tough it is. Bree xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick one from me to say sorry for not posting, I so want to catch up with Tinks and Crusoe and everyone with all there news but Ollie is porely and I havent slept well in weeks and dont have any time it seems at the moment.  So just a very quick one to say I am reading quickly and thinking of you all and will try to post properly soon.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say a belated

Happy New Year

Pen, so sorry to read that Ollie is poorly, is it this flu thing thats going about 

I can totally identify with you, i havent had more than 4 hrs sleep anight for about 3 wks for similar reasons

    

Take good care and rest when you can

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Hi ladies,

Another flying post from me.

Hi Holly, hope you get some more sleep as well and have a happy new year!!!

Pen     take care of yourself hun.

RSMUM     . Lovely to hear from you hun. I am do sorry that you are still feeling raw over everything. That is understandable. I'd love to chat sometime.

After the dire behaviour at the beginning of the week Bella has developed a fever and wakes up in the night crying in pain as well as with a high temp. . I took her back to the Dr's again and she now has antibiotics for a throat infection (finally after 4 weeks of illness !).

The highlight of our day yesterday was when Dan did a large poo in the bath whilst he & his sister were in it. DD was laughing so hard she had tears in her eyes. It was a sight to behold and to clean up also







.

Love to everyone & have a great weekend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Hi-a short one from me as not long in from work and have been putting them all to bed.

Pen, sorry to hear about Ollie, seems like its that time of year but you have had a lot on and its not what you need right now. Take care of yourself and I hope that things improve.

Sasha, glad that you are enjoying the bath experience! I must start bathing all of mine together soon as currently its three different baths!

My little problem seems to be getting better but the coughs are still there mostly at night. They are like fits as I can't breathe for a few minutes, it sounds dreadful, I am often sick afterwards, and people on the other side of the office can hear it. One of my neighbours hears me coughing every morning when I go out and every evening when I come back. Its getting embarrassing. Other bodily functions are also affected if you can get my drift so its a lot to manage, and yes, with all the disturbed sleep , the kids, a busy job, and everything else, I'm pretty exhausted after Xmas and need  a rest but not sure how or when I will get it.
Anyway, not to worry, it cant go on much longer and the test results should be back soon!

take care have a nice weekend, should be nicer weather,


roze


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone !

DD2's asleep so I have time for a quickie !!  (well, not 'that' kind of quickie .... but a chat to you lot !!).

Roze, yor cough sounds awful.  I hope you get an answer soon.  It must be exhausting.  Apart from that it sounds like things are going really well for you ... .well done, you deserve it !!!

Sasha, hope Bella is feeling better now she is on her antibiotics.  Maybe that partly explains some of her behaviour.  Most of us are more grumpy if we are ill !!  Loved the poo in the bath story ! DD1 once did one at a friend's house when we were staying for the weekend.  I thinmk she was about 2 and I have never seen her move so fast !!  It terrifed her .. not sure she knew what the floaters were !

Holly, great to hear from you.  How are you ?

Pen, been thinking of you and hope to catch up for a chat soon.  Hope that you and Ollie are sleeping better.  Keep us posted with your frostie plans.   

Bree, sounds like you have been having a bit of a rough time of it too.  I hope you're on the mend.  It's hard being ill with little ones around.  Gone are the sofa days of the past !   

RSMUM, great to chat as ever.  It seems so long since you visited.  I'll be coming to visit you when DD2 is a bit more mobile !

Giggles, our answer machines love chatting each other up don't they !    Looking forward to hearing more of your news !

Lirac, it sounds like you have got your life sorted.  Have fun enjoying little Sam now you have more time with him !

Crusoe, soooooooooo lovely to hear from you and to hear about your little boy's blossoming personality.  I love the image of him counting bean tins !  DD1 went through a phase of wanting us to conut indefinitely together, so we would be in the car for example, just driving along saying "One, two, three, four ......." ad infinitum up to sometimes about "three hundred" ! ...talk about mind numbing !!  We were at a bus stop at Xmas and got up to about 300 waiting for the bus and we were getting some funny looks !  Do you still have my email address ?  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease email me some pics !!!!

Mini-me and Izzy, so lovely to hear your news too.  I must catch up with both of you on the phone soon too.   

Tinkelbunny, congrats on your pregnancy !!  Wow, you kept that quiet !!    Keep us posted.  Do you know the sex ?

We had a lovely Xmas.  We drove down overnight to my parents.  I did most of the driving...set off at 9pm and got there at about 3.30am.  It was actually lovely, driving the empty moonlit roads with temps of mostly minus 15 degrees (until we got to the Midlands when it warmed up a bit!).  The girls were sooooooooooo good on the journey.  DD1 woke up a few times but wasn't grumpy at all, and DD2 slept the whole way !  We had such a lovely Xmas. It was hectic the 1st few days ... family visits and theatre trips for DD1 (great Gruffalo's child at Leicester Curve and We're going on a Bear Hunt at Brum Town Hall), but then we calmed it all down and just chilled out for a few days.  It meant we didn't get together with those of you I had hoped to see in the Midlands, but we had a well needed rest.  Both DDs are so good and sweet at the moment, and loved Xmas.  I had some great moments with them, e.g. took DD1 to my fave Gujurati veggie restaurant in Leicester (Bobby's on Melton Road if any of you know it !!), and she loved it, and the staff really fussed over her, and she spent the whole time playing with her Sylvanian bunnies with the bloke waiters !!!  DD2 was so happy most of the time, enjoying trashing my parents' house and playing with the proverbial wrapping paper.  I'm finding it hard now being back to the routine, but all will change soon when I go back to work part time on 8th Feb.  I just hope DD2 settles with the childminder as I haven't made so much effort to socialise her and despite her sunny personality she is a bit separation anxiety-ish at the mo. 

My only slight worry about DD1 at the moment is that she is obsessed with boys !!! ... not in the sexual way of course, but in terms of role playing and games.  All her toys are boys she says, and whenever she pretends to be a penguin / lion / squirrel etc (which she does all the time) it always has to be a boy. Most of her chums at nursery are girls but it's as if she just seems to feel that boys get a better deal out of life and wants to be one !  I have asked if she would rather be a boy and she says no.  She also likes dressing up and wearing jewellery sometimes.  It did, of course, cross my mind that she might have some gender issues, but am hoping it is just a phase.  Has anyone else heard of this  ?  I suppose I have encouraged her to be a tomboy but maybe I have taken it too far ??     

Love to you all,
Blooooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Must apologize for lack of posting. I do try to keep up to date with you all, but life seems so busy (in a fab way!) nowadays!!  

Pen - So sorry to hear about your bfn, they are always totally devastating and at Xmas seems doubley bad. Thinking of you lots ans wishing you tons of positive vibes for your frosties.  

Bloobs - Gotta say I love your posts sooo much, when I read them I can hear your voice in my head...if you know what I mean?! Really pleased that you had a great Christmas, you deserve it. Sorry you didn't have time to meet up, but maybe we can get together when you are next down our way? Would really love to meet DD1 and 2! I love that DD1 is into Boys things etc...I'm sure it is quite normal...well I was very much a tom boy until I was 12!! Now I am very much girlie...funnily enough  boys changed that! When I became interested in Boys that were kind and nice looking instead of impressed by how many tree's they could climb I became girly again!!!    She sounds absolutely normal to me!!  

Crusoe - Soooooooooooo lovely to hear from you. You sound so happy and contented, it's really lovely to hear all about your gorgeous little boy. Would really love to keep to our promise and meet up soon, just let me know when you are free and maybe we could meet up halfway? Take care hun,xxx

GG - Must. must, must meet up before our beautiful girls go to school!!!    Loved the photo of Zoe...what a stunner..xx

Roze - Hope you are feeling better soon..x

Sasha - Loved your story about the bath...could just picture DD1's face!! So pleased that you sound so happy and contented. Really lovely to read your posts. x

Rsmum - Hoping that 2011 is a better year for you. Must say you sound happy which is lovely to hear. Thinking of you and hoping that 2011 brings you lots of positives,xx

Lirac - What a great idea! Wish I had thought of that. as I go back to work tomorrow (3 days a week) and I am struggling with the fact that I am going to miss her sooo much!

Bree - Hope you are feeling better now? That sounded awful, how worrying. Take Care,x

Holly - Happy New Year. Good luck with your appointment, x

Tinklebunny - Congratulations!!!! xxx

Izzy - Lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you have the right idea, I always put up my Xmas dec's with a sherry( i know!! I don't even really like it, just sounds Christmasy!) and down with a glass of wine..it's a tradition!!  

Mini-me - Happy New Year to you! Hope 2011 brings you lots of nice things, xx

Well, as I said I go back to work tomorrow, 3 days a week. Not sure where the last 8 months have gone, but I know that it has been a total joy and even though I know that going back is both a neccesity and the right thing for us all as a family, I know that I am going to miss my little girl soooo much!! Daisy is amazing and makes us laugh so much, we do not know what we did before she came into our lives! We are having her Christened on Sunday and we (well..I!!) have invited 120 people, it is also going to be a big celebration with a free bar and a disco! DH thinks I am mad, but I want to shout from the rooftops that we are finally a Mum and Dad and show off our beautiful baby girl!!

Talking of Daisy, she is calling...love and luck to you all,

Bel,xxx


----------



## roze

Just want to say hi again,

Things a lot better for me, cough is still like a fit but not so deep and there are fewer of them however no test results back as yet so no diagnosis which means that if its something else ie chronic something, then it can;t be properly treated, nor can I have the flu jab so want to get it sorted so that at least I might be spared the flu this season!

Bel, good to hear from you, and best of luck with the christening on Sunday. You really should be shouting it from the rooftops with your lovely Daisy! You will also be ok when you go back to work. It might be tough at first but Daisy will love being with new people for a little bit, and it will only make your time together much more precious. You will pick her up and she will greet you with a smile and a laugh!

all the best ,

roze


----------



## Bel

Thanks Roze - That has really helped me this morning....feeling    and    that she will be okay...oh and me!!! 

xx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, hope that work was OK.  I hated taking DD1 to the childminder for the 1st time, but as Roze says, they love it, and it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely picking them up at the end of the day, seeing them smile and hearing ewhat they have been up to.  I am so happy that you are having such a great big bash for daisy's christening.  We have scaffolding all over our house at the moment (having an extnesion built) so I will climb onto our rooftop (well maybe not the actual top !!) on Sunday and shout for Daisy and how happy I am for you too !!!  That's a promise  - will get DH to take a photo !!!

Bel you deserve this so much .... you had so much heartache on your fertility journey, and you always dealt with it with such dignity and braveness.... you hardly ever moaned on here and you were always so positive.

I can't imagine you as a tomboy !!  I certainly was one too, but I know what you mean about when boys came along !!    I certainly was doing something else than climbing trees behind the youth club on the youth club disco nights !!

Enjoy Sunday and pleeeeease take loads of photos and let me see some !!

Roze, so pleased you are feeling a bit better.  I hope that you improve loads now !  I certainly haven't heard your coughs from here anyway !

Blooooooooooooooobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lovely Bel      , I hope today wasn't as bad as you thought it would be and as much as you will miss Daisy, the three days will go fast (you'll have to remind me of that fact when I go back to work in June). I am sure that Daisy will be just fine hun. It's us mums who I think suffer more than the babies. It took me a good few weeks before I could leave Bella without welling up.


I hope you have a fantastic time on Sunday. I would so love to see some photos too. Will you be posting any on **?


Roze, my love I am so pleased to hear you are finally getting better. It must have been awful to be ill for so long.


Bloobs, love to you & your little ladies.


Lirac, how are you doing hun?


Crusoe, would love to meet sometime and see you & your little fellow again.


Pen, still thinking of you hun and sending a huge    your way.


RSMUM, would love to catch up with you sometime too. When is best to call?


My news is that I finally have everything finalized with work. I have been able to change my days to tuesday, wednesday, thursday so it gives me either end of the week free and means more time at home with my little man who is now 6 months old. I also have found a lovely child minder near my work to have Dan. When I was visiting, she had another little boy of about 18 months there and he kept on coming over and putting his arms up to be cuddled. That clinched it for me but it doesn't mean that I still won't find it hard to leave him come June   .


Bella is also still not well. She finally got prescribed antibiotics at the end of last week but for almost a week now her hearing has become really bad to the point where she is saying 'pardon' a lot and having the TV volume up quite loud. I really     it is only a temporary thing but we are going back to the GP this week to get it checked out.


Lots of love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your replys. It was hard leaving Daisy at the Childminders, I cried...again!! But she had a fab time and was the centre of attention as she is the youngest by a year, so all the children have named her 'baby daisy!!'. She gave me the biggest hug when I picked her up and I could tell she had been happy there, which is a real relief. I have enjoyed yesterday and today with her though...she is a star! We are really looking forward to Sunday and I promise I will take pictures and post them in the gallery for you to see. Can't wait to see the picture of Bluebelle on her roof!!!! LOL!!! You are sooo funny!!! When I told DH he said that we are all crazy on here!! Men! At least he has now come round to the fact that I have arranged the Christening like a wedding!! I even have party packs for the children with a bookmark in the shape of a Daisy with the Lords Prayer on..wait till Asda deliver the 80 x Lemon Daisy Cup cakes, I think he may pass out!

Bluebelle -You are soo funny...  thank you for your kind comments. It has been the longest road ever, but having Daisy makes it all worthwhile and we want to tell the world how happy we are (at last!) and also make sure that everyone knows how wonderful Alan and Jo have been in making Daisy possible. I will post pictures on here and **. Loved your comment about the youth club also...I have no idea what you mean I was inside playing pool and sipping squash...honest!    

Sasha - Thank you also. You are always so kind to me. You were right I suffered, but Daisy was fine...in fact I think she loved it! Photo's will be on ** I promise. I'm glad that you have sorted out work also. I think 3 days is a nice balance for me, I hope it is for you too? I will let you know if I still think that in a few weeks! Love to your 2 little miracles, xx

Roze - Well as predicted by your good self when I picked Daisy up she was smiling and had had a wonderful time. Thank you for your support it means a lot. So looking forward to Sunday...can't believe we are going to our own daughters christening. We never thought we would see the day?! Hope all is okay with you and they get your cough sorted out soon.X

Better go as lots to do today, but just wanted to post how grateful I am for all my buddies on here. We have all been through so much heartache on here, that I wanted to post a happy time and to let you all know how glad I am that we can still share everything life throws at us together. You are the best!

Love and luck to all,
Bel,xxx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, what a lovely, lovely, lovely post !!!           

Have an AMAZING time on Sunday and tell us all about it ... can't wait to sit with a cuppa and to read how it all went.

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Bel, have a great time at the christening. A moment in time to celebrate Daisy and thank God for her   

Sasha, hope Bella improves. Its awful when theyre ill. Is she sleeping or is the ear problem waking her in the night? 

Sorry this is just a quick post, cant believe Faith is 3 months old now (and Ive been ill for half that time!!!) I am hoping my immune system will buck up a bit! Roze I hope you get rid of that horrid cough its a nightmare!

love from Bree xx


----------



## Bree

P.S. does anyone know how I delete my pregnancy ticker? Bree x


----------



## bluebell

Yes Bree .. I had noticed you were over 50 weeks pg !     

You go into your 'forum profile' and delete the ticker wording from your 'signature'.  I hope that helps.

Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi lovely ladies and babies et all

So sorry havent had a chance to catch up with you all, i have been reading though with exception of a few days between boxing day and new yrs eve!

Roze, i hope that you get to the bottom of the cough, how is it now, last year i had a cough for months and months, got particularly bad last easter time and was dx asthmatic in the back end of summer, not saying thats what your problem is but hope you can get to the bottom of it

Bel i hope you have a wonderful wonderful day tomorrow

Bluebell how are you and your little ladies doing

Sasha how is Bella now is she feeling better, i think poorliness can affect even the best behaved child, cant believe Daniel is 6 months already

Pen how r u, i hope that Ollie is on the mend and you are managing some sleep

Gigglygirl, how r u how is Zoe doing

Bree i hope that your immune system perks up so your able to enjoy the time with Faith

Lirac, RSMUM, tinkelbunny and all i missed 

Cant believe we are 3 wks into January where has it gone!
Time is flying by already this year, wish it would slow down lol

Our Christmas day was fab, boxing day not so good DS was poorly led to seeing on call dr on 27 and 28 and being rushed by ambulance to A&E, it was quite traumatic as the day after we almost lost him, thankfully he was well enough to come home for new yr, on the back end of that my dad is going downhill (hes previously fought bowel and prostate cancer) ? alzheimers now we will know final dx on 27th but as i am daddys little girl even at 38 oh yes! Hes lost so much weight and looks so frail so its been all go!

That aside i have probably missed if we have any ladies going through tx  atm if so sending lots of       

Em


----------



## bluebell

Blimey Holly you have been through the mill to say the least.  What happened to poor little DS ?  What did he have ?  You must have been terrified ! Sending lots of hugs      Glad he is on the mend now.  So sorry to hear about your dad.  He is lucky to have such a lovely daughter - make the most of your time with him and I hope oyu get some deceont dx for him too.

Bel, have a lovely day tomorrow !

Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## Stannage Avenue

Hello All, 
I have not been on the forum for a long time .... our twins arrived early in July 2010 ... 10 weeks early! but our son and daughter, Isida DE babies, are strong and came into the world eager and healthy. I won't go into details now, but our daughter came home after 8 weeks in neonatal and our son after 9 weeks. They simply needed to grow. And how they have done this! They are now big and full of laughter. almost 6 months old -- but more like 4 month olds in many ways. 
It is good to see so many familiar names here and to see good news. I gained a lot from your help, and I thank you for helping us decide on Isida, for info on how to prepare for IVF and DE and all that could happen. I won't gush any longer. 
Daughter is hungry. 
- stannage avenue


----------



## Stannage Avenue

... and how does one make a grammatically correct ticker!? 


ha.


----------



## roze

Good to hear from you SA- another ISIDA success story!

I can never gush enough about ISIDA- I am still in regular touch with Larisa. 

Hi to everyone else. I don't like rushing through life but January is dragging on a bit. Looking forward to February and even though we tend to get bad weather then, frankly I think I've grown immune to it now having had so much of it before Xmas. At least the days will start getting longer now- nice to be after 4pm and still daylight!

Had some initial photos back from the photographer- the girls look gorgeous. We've used grandparents xmas money to pay for some prints- hand printed and toned. Not cheap but hey they are worth it!  If anyone wants to see some let me know and I'll ping a PM or email over- the prints are very small on the email but you can probably see what you need to!

best wishes


roze


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry I don't get on her much, but I do read your posts and am so glad this thread is still going and so lively still.

Em, I am so sorry to read about your DS and your Dad too. What a terrifying time it must have been, I can't imagine. I'm so glad he is back home now. You must be feeling so sad about your poor dad, my heart goes out to you hun..what a tough time it is for you right now.

Bel, how did Sunday go? It sounded amazing! Hope it all went smoothly and everyone had a fab time.

How many people on this thread have been ill this winter? It seems like everyone I know has had some strange virus of some kind, some really very ill and others bad but not quite bed ridden, it's quite frightening.

Dh and I and the girls are ok now though, all had bad coughs/flu etc. just before Xmas. Am finding it hard to put the events of last year behind me but hopefully things will get easier day by day.

Best wishes to you all, good luck to those going through tx and special hugs to those having as really tough time right now..  

xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, hope I get a chance to post as Ollie is having a little nap and thought I would jump on quickly.  No doubt that will mean he will wake up any minute but worth a try!

Hope everyone is OK, I have been reading very quickly but had no time to post but nice to catch up with you all.

EM, sorry to hear about your rush to A&E how frightening!  Hope everything is ok now.  Sorry to hear about your Dad, I lost my own Daddy in November and am finding life difficult without him as I too was a Daddy's girl at the age of 47!  Hope things are improving a little for you.

Bel lovely to hear from you and hear all your news about Daisy.  Did I miss the christening or is that this Sunday? If it is I hope you have a wonderful day and you totally deserve to shout it from the rooftops!  We all know how it feels to finally get that dream.

Bloobs, hope to catch up with you soon. Am feeling a bit brighter in myself as Ollie has got over his virus and is sleeping again so that means I am too, still catching up but getting there slowly.  Frostie pickup is still on schedule for the valentines weekend - oh how romantic! - so will keep you advised how we go with our blast transfer on the 11th Feb.  Hope your girlies are ok and the weather has settled down a bit there!

Little man just waking up so gotta run, at least I managed half a post!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just grabbing a moment when it is quiet to catch up with you all...


Holly my love, what a frightening time you had with your DS    . I hope he is 100% better now. So sorry to hear about your Dad. it must be so upsetting to see him ill. I do hope he improves again.


Pen my love, glad to hear Ollie is feeling better and that you are all getting more sleep. February will be here before you know it. I know how tough it can be to get yourself prepared for another cycle when you have just had a negative, but we are all here to support you and I am so praying that this time will be the one for you.


RSMUM, I so wish there was something I could do to make things easier for you. I am so sorry that you have had such a rough year and I hope this one will bring you into a happier and more peaceful place. Love to your beautiful little and not not little ladies.


Bloobs, same to you. Your girlies and just gorgeous! Thanks so much for the card you sent me with the calendar, it had me in tears (in a good way). We need to sort out how we can meet up soon.


Bel, hoping you, Dh and Daisy had a wonderful time at her Christening.


Roze, hope you are feeling better now    .


Stannage, congratulations on the arrival of your twins    . Lovely to hear from you and to know they are doing so well despite their early arrival. 


Bree, how are you doing hun?


We're fine and illness free for once  . Bella loves making her brother laugh and it melts my heart to see them getting on so well together although we still have times when she lashes out at him for no reason, those times (dare I say it) are getting slightly fewer. 


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Hello ladies, I've been reading your amazing success stories and hope you don't mind me butting into your thread. I was wondering how you decided on which overseas clinic to use. I've heard good things about some clinics in Madrid but as I have dark blonde hair and clue yes would that be the best option for me - or am I being silly as most places are very multicultural these days?  

Any help or guidance would be very much appreciated.

x


----------



## roze

Hi, I think even Spanish clinics have many donors from Eastern Europe these days, many of whom are blonde/fair, but even ethnically ( if there is such a thing as there is also wide diversification there) Spanish people can be naturally blonde, so its a difficult one. You might want to approach the clinics again and ask them how difficult it might be to match your particular characteristics?

Many of us on here started our long journeys in Spanish clinics but then moved on to Ukraine, Czech , and Greece, largely I think for price reasons as with their considerable success and the euro hikes, Spain started to become very expensive. I never had success in Spain and I felt I needed a change and was impressed with the results and good things that people said about ISIDA in Kiev.
Spain is however very easy to get to fairly cheaply and easy to get around and a good place to start however the cost of treatment is still rising everywhere.  Even in the Ukraine where we went ,our second fresh cycle cost nearly twice as much as it did first time due to the global economic situation. 

I hope that helps as a starting point!

best wishes


roze


----------



## roze

Good morning, Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Bel, hope last Sunday went well and you all had a great time to remember. Maybe you'll fill us in sometime?

My cough is still present and when I start I can't stop for several minutes but it is definitely lessening off. I slept in the spare room last night ( away from the twins)and had a great nights sleep which really helped. Probably the lack of rest has been part of the problems. However I have friends who's children wake up at 5-6am and mine don't so I feel very lucky!  The twins are still asleep even now but then we did have a very busy day yesterday, didn;t get to sleep until 9pm ( chattering to each other!) and they are having a growth spurt. However I do wonder whether 10.30am is a bit late?  I have checked them and they are ok just slumbering. Everyone else seems to be up at 6am with their kids; should I be worried or just grateful!  

Anyone who knows of our inlaw saga will remember the issues - one of the relatives abroad said she hoped my DD would come and see her this summer during a phone conversation and this has sparked off cries to be taken to France. Never mind I could lose my job next week, it costs over £800 to get us all there, and I don't want to spend my precious leave ( one week maximum permitted during summer holidays) running myself ragged taking three young children abroad. We would have to spend an afternoon/evening before driving to Southampton, staying in a hotel overnight, leave car at airport, fly to France, one twin on each knee with DD in the middle (how to take DD to the toilet on a plane whilst holding a twin is another good question as well as how to get us all down the steps when we land) hire a car, hope they really do have the right car seats available and that they fit the car, driving 40 miles to the inlaws, me spending the nights in a downstairs room with the twins, him spending the nights three floors up with DD, no crawling space for the twins, a FIL who criticises everything we do, and the step MIL from hell who doesn't really want the children there, who goes through our rubbish bags,  and can't bear it when shes not the centre of attention and uses any opportunity at all to belittle me as shes jealous apparently.  In addition the live in a small but fairly boring village which doesn't even have the basics of a playground for the children, no swings, slides, no communal grassy bits- nada. There is simply nothing for the children to do there . They think they will love feeding the chickens but how long will that last? Phew! Have I left anything out!

I have however this time emailed the offending relative explaining our position ( about the redundancy and financial meltdown bit only) and suggested politely that she doesn't raise this topic with our kids without our prior agreement. And we probably won't be coming this year so they'd all better get prepared to come and see us. 

The relatives are all comfortably off retired 60 somethings who are fit and healthy and but somehow don't see how difficult and unappealing it is to have use hike over there with the children. I also don't think its fair on the children to endure such a long journey at all and worry about having 2 adults to 3 children. I don't know logistically how we would even do that and I do feel its presenting a risk for them all especially if something goes wrong. Yet its all for me to sort out apparently. Even DH seems to think that theres nothing to it as historically I make all the arrangements. But not this time. Do you ladies think its fair to put the children through all of this or am I making a fuss over nothing?

Anyway, I've said another long piece about the usual business so I won't bore anyone any more!

take care everyone,

roze


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies bumps babes and beyond!

MyTTCStory......

I think that Roze has given some excellent advice (thank you Roze)

Here is a link to the spain board, which may help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

and also people who are currently cycling at 2 of the main clinics

IVI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251579.0

IM

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251582.0

If you need any help finding your way around the boards please just let me know

Roze glad to read the cough is getting slowly better, so jealous of good sleeping  we have a 5am get up here occsionally manage a 6am   

Sorry to read of your family, i hope you can come to a resolution that is good for you DH and the girls you are the important ones

Bel any pics or are you still on 

Bluebell how r u and the girls

Sasha hope that Bella is on the mend honey how is D

Pen hope that you are doing ok, how is ollie now

GG Lirac and all i missed


----------



## Bree

MyTTCstory, I went to Instituto Marques in Barcelona. Now have two LO's. I was attreacted by their high success rates, refunding program and blond blue eyed donors! Good luck!

Roze, I am right there with you about a stressfull trip to france! It would be better to get a package deal to Paris Disney and tell the inlaws to meet you there! Well if money and time were no problem which of course they always are.

EM, hope DS is better, what a nightmare. Sorry your Dad is not doing well, how hard that is.

Sasha , sounds like you are really organised now!

Bluebell, how are you?

Pen, February was always lucky for me. I got a BFP both times I had feb transfers.   

Sorry such a brief post again. I got ill again, fainted and sprained my wrist this time! My milk is drying up as have been so unwell so I think I will switch to formula as bit too weak to face all the pumping and feeding to encourage milk back again. On the plus side I have lost loads of weight!!

Love to everyone , Bree x


----------



## Sasha B

Bree how awful. Its bad enough to be ill but even harder with a brand new baby to look after. I do hope you get better very soon    . As for your milk situation, please do what is best for you and your little one. Its no use expending what little energy you have on expressing when you could be doing other things with your LO or even resting. Your ticker brought a smile to my face though. Never known anyone who is 51 weeks pregnant before   .


Roze, nooooooo please don't wish the sleep situation any different. Like Holly the day normally begins in our house anytime after 5am   . I am so sorry that your in-laws are continuing to have such unrealistic expectations. I think you were right to reply as you did especially after the experience you had on your last visit. Also, if you spend the money to go on holiday you want to be able to enjoy it, which it sounds like you won't in France.


Holly, how are you hun? Hope Z had a fab Christmas.


Love to everyone, Dan is roaring, yes I mean literally roaring! He loves doing lion imitations as well as blowing raspberries but he is tugging at my top now as he wants a feed.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bree

Sasha, I think it was being 51 weeks pregnant that was wearing me out hee hee so have deleted ticker following bluebells instructions. Bree x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me to say that we had such a wonderful day last Sunday. Daisy was absolutely amazing and everyone loved the day. The Daisy cupcakes and gift bags went down a storm!! I have tried to upload photo's to the gallery, but for some reason it won't let me, so I have uploaded the only pic it will let me to my profile. This way you will all hopefully be able to see her on the day?!! For those of you on ** I will upload more soon!! As my DH said, it was better than our wedding day...not sure how to feel about that excspt to say I felt the same way!!  

Roze - Well all I can say is that I am with you....let them come to you!!    Fancy expecting you to go there with three little ones! Also, Daisy sleeps till 8.30-9am most days. I had to wake her at 8.15am today as I needed to get to work, she just looked at me and rolled over...a sign of things to come in later life I think! I think we are to be happy about this...so my friends tell me!   

Bree- Sorry to hear you are ill. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Oh no better go as e-mails pinging away...love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just a quick post to say

Bel fab to hear of your special day

your pic looks adorable  

Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening ladies!

Sitting here watching my fav program (One born every minute) Ollie is in bed and I have some rare time to myself so thought I would catch up a bit.

Roze, just wanted to send you a massive hug darling.  Tell you inlaws to get off there arses and come to you or not to expect to see you.  You have such a lot to deal with and cope amazingly so it really is to much in my opinon to ask you to go to them this year. If they want to see you all then they should understand they need to make an effort and by the sounds of things your family will have a much nicer time where you are   

Bel so lovely to hear about your special day and what a lovely picture.  So thrilled everything went so well and you were able to yell it from the roof tops, you all so deserved your day and many more to come!

Bree sorry to hear you have been porely. Nothing wrong with switching to formula if you need/want to. Any amount of breastfeeding is amazing and you have done so well. Hope you are feeling a bit better   

Sasha, Holly and Bloobs thank you for your kind words and encouragement. I am just starting to gear up to our next cycle and our final attempt for a sibling for Ollie. I am not massively confident having failed on our fresh cycle but at least we have frostie blasts and at the moment I am feeling much fitter than i was on our last transfer so can only hope that remains and we have a less stressful time! Flights/hotels all booked so not long to wait.  Good news with Ollie is that I can now get him down to sleep around 8 - 8.30 which is a treat!  He is sleeping through most nights to about 8 too!  Secret for us was to cut him to one nap a day and although at 18 months (gosh where did that time go!) I thought he might not be getting enough rest during the day, the health visitor said it was fine and it is working for us all. What a delight to have a proper sleep - although I still find myself listening in the early hours, I guess I will get use to it.  Roze on the point of sleeping in, take it and enjoy it, I let Ollie sleep till whatever time he wants to get up, plenty of time for rules later!

MyTTCstory lovely to see you posting.  On the clinic front we went to Ceram in Marbella and Eugin in Barcelona initially.  We eventually got our success at Ceram but now are going to Serum in Athens.  Its always difficult choosing a clinic, it mostly is recommendation/costs/ease of transportation/and gut feel.  We moved to Athens after Spain as or fertility nurse who we love moved clinic and she means the world to us.  Go with what feels right to you, do your research, talk to some people but just go with what works for you, thats the only advice i can offer.  Just as a side note, we initially we wary of Greece because of the language barrier but found that they speak better English than most of the Spanish!

Take care all,

Pen
xxx


----------



## MyTTCstory

Thanks so much everyone for your help! I've been busy compiling a list from your recommendations & some research so I'll let you know what we decide (we've got our review appointment at our Uk clinic next week so we'll see what they say before we commit).

Pen, wishing you lots of luck and   for your FET xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Set your videos, ladies... I'm going to be on This Morningwith Philip and Holly next Tuesday a.m. with Jane (our lovely tummy mummy) talking about egg donation and surrogacy. Now for the rapid weight lossand mad panic about what to wear! Back for personals when I've calmed down...
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly, you amazing woman!!! I'll put it in my diary. Will be thinking of you but I know you will do a great job. There is no one better.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

GG!

I have Tuesday off and fancied watching a bit of day time telly for a change ( kidz in nursery) so this is fantastic- I'll definitely be watching!  Good luck,

roze xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Giggly how exciting!

I know you will do an amazing job, cant wait to see you.  Are DH and your little lady going on too or is it just you?

Its only thanks to ladies like you support and knowledge is put out there and I am sure your story will bring inspiration to many like it has to us all here.  Sending you lots of love and luck for next week!

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Giggles you are an absolute star .... so brave !!   I would NEVER have the courage to do that !!!  I wonder if they will give you a make over ??!!  Blimey, how absolutely incredibly exciting !  You have made my day / week / month / year !!  I am so proud of you ... our FF champion !!  I know you said on ** that Zoe won't be on telly, but will they show photos of her ?  You HAVE to show the apple girl one - it's sooooooooooooo cute !  By the way, sorry to be a pain, but I can't video things at the mo .... could you possible get a copy for me too, pretty please ?       

Pen, thinking of you all the time.  Will call again soon.    

Sasha, loved our moonlit chat !   

My news is that I go back to work on Valentines Day    great timing - er, not !!!
(but nice coz it'll be just around the time of Pen's transfer !!).

Our childminder that I took ages to carefully find back in September has pulled out at the last minute.  Great !!!  However, luckily I found another one, who is actually nicer !  This was amazing luck bearing in mind how rural it is where we live.

My daughters are an absolute delight at the moment.  DD1 is so good and feisty and full of joy and life, and DD2 is so sweet and funny.  We laugh togther all the time.  They are hard work though .... sometimes I feel I would love just to have one weekend off, going perhaps to the Lakes or the Dales or shopping in Edinburgh and staying in a nice boutique hotel.  Come on then, who's joining me ?

Love to you all and have great weekends !!

Still can't get over how impressive Giggles is !

Bloooobs xxxxxxxx

PS Took Fatty the cat to the vets today with both DDs.  I ended up spending 20 mins discussing IVF with the vet - she had years of failed IVFs and eventually gave up.  She is only 42 so I cautiously told her about ED tx in case she didn't know about it.  This is from past experience when a friend of mine who had been told she was too old for IVF at the same UK clinic where I was 'based', didn't know about ED or tx abroad.  I told her about it and the rest is history with 2 beautiful children from IVI Barcelona, the same clinic that DD1 is from.  The vet seemed quite interested .... watch this space !!!


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish our wonderful Giggles all the best for tomorrow's celebrity appearance !
        spin    

Well done Giggles for being our ambassador !

Blooooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

GG....wow you are brave. I have set my sky plus ready!!

Brilliant, can't wait to see you...I'm so proud to know you.xxxxx


----------



## roze

Giggly, best of luck, I'll be watching you live and hoping all the good luck and good wishes vibes will be coming through the tv to you!  I think its fantastic that you are increasing awareness of the many ways to make a family.
Bloobs, the same applies to you. Unfortunately we are not yet open with people about DE and have to have that discussion with DH at some point. DD starts school this September so we really ought to talk over the summer. I think she won't be ready for any such info for another year or so.  DH is still in the not to tell camp. I want to tell but have more to lose. Once its out, its out, and you cant put it back in the box, so if its out for DD it will be out for the twins as well. I am thinking we might delay any such conversation until they are old enough as well.  

Like Bloobs I tried to help a friend a few years ago by suggesting DE but she didn;t want to know. She was a lot younger than me- 40- so could have handled a DE pregnancy quite easily but didn;t really open her mind to it. Her husband was very conservative and didn't approve. Shame really, she'd have been a lovely mum,but there it is.

Take care,


roze  xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie as DD2 is sick and lazing on the sofa watching rubbish telly and DD1 dues back from school any minute.

Have set my SKY box Giggles!! SSSSSSSSOOOOOO proud of you!

Bloobs - can I come with you for your weekend? MUST give you a call, seems like ages since we chatted..so pleased your DD's are stars at the moment, isn't it lovely when  you8 have fabby times with them?   

oops - she's calling for Postman Pat!!! gotta go..

B.T.W. on the DE subject - have a friend just starting, asking advice - anyone know of any new/cheap (ha! ) clinics opening up anywhere? 

I sent her on to FF but she is overwhelmed - bless 'er!!

ok really gotta go now - poor abandoned sick child...   

Good luck Giggly!!!!


xx to you all

x


----------



## Sasha B

GG, you did a fantastic job           . Well done!


I think it was so lovely what you said about wanting only the best for Zoe by raising awareness about the reality of surrogacy rather than the myths. You spoke so naturally and you love for Zoe came across in bucket loads. Well done to Jane too. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Well done to Giggly and Jane
ditto Sasha

the pics of Zoe were gorgeous 

Em


----------



## bluebell

You naughty woman Giggles for making me cry so much !!      You were soooooooooo good and as Sasha says, you were so natural and confident and informative but at the same time your mummy love was shining through !  Jane was lovely too ... I can see why you get on so well.

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

...and PS you looked absolutely gorgeous !
PPS Did you meet Billy Piper ?
Bloobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

In case you missed it, our friend Giggly was on "This Morning". Here is the link:

http://thismorning.itv.com/thismorning/life/surrogate-parents

Sorry, got to dash. Little man crying.

Sasha xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## roze

Congrats to GG and Jane- echo everything Sasha said.

We were late getting up so I kept the twins out of nursery so that I could watch it. They watched it too!


roze


----------



## mini-me

Hi,

Have just watched the link and have got to say I blubbed too!    You were fab GG. xxxxx

Sorry not been posting much, but same old excuse - work!!  Any time I have off, I want to make sure I have quality time with DS.  In fact, I seem to have an even closer relationship with him, it's like he appreciates me more.    Thankfully though, I'm only full time for 2 terms and back to teaching 3 days a week in September -it should get us out of financial situation hopefully!   

Bel - I loved hearing about your LO's christening, it sounded wonderful.  We got DS baptised in November when he was 22 months old.  He wore a kilt and the day was fab - the service was like a scene out of a nativity play.  All the young children sat in the wide central aisle (carpeted!!) to watch the baptism.  A day I'll treasure for ever    PS We invited loads of people too     

Roze - your DH is exactly the same as my DH with regards to telling about DE.  As DS was only 2 in Jan, it's not an issue at the mo but we'll have to agree in the future.....

Best wishes all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Blimey!!! Thanks so much for your comments, ladies  And your friendship over the years. There was so much to say and not all that much time but crikey I looked so serious!!! I did make the point about egg donation being v difficult to do in the UK which I really wanted to so hope that makes some people think abotu donating. Got to go but just had to check in quickly. Loads of love xx

PS How brill was Jane ?


----------



## bluebell

You should have whipped out the cock on a rock !!!   
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Just looked at my amazing tickers .....  DD1 willl be 5 and DD2 will be 1, both in the next couple of weeks !  Where did the time go ?  Isn't it amazing that I've known you lovely people all that time !
Blooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Wow!!! How has that come around so fast. I'd better get those pressies in the post asap. Are you having a joint party for the girls or two different ones? I can't wait to see the photos.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Wow Bloobs. Blink and you miss it! Its amazing that they are growing up so quickly. Whenever i feel slightly frustrated at the lack of freedom and overload of clutter , i just remember that they will grow up so quickly and then i will long for them to be close by again, pestering me for a Humzinger! Do you ever want to press 'pause' and keep them as they are!!!

Giggly, DH and i watched 'This morning' on our laptop in bed last night! We know how to live! You and Jane were absolutely amazing. So composed both of you. I'm sure i would end up waffling away. You got some really important information across as well and so did Jane. Such a positive and unsensationalist story. I'm sure more babies will be born because of it. 

Bye for now
Izzy xxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Ok...having a ticker problem.
Could anyone remind me how to do it please.
Thanks 
Izzy xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, will PM you.


Just a thought...


We used to do meet ups and we've all known each other for so long. I have had the privilege of meeting many of you but often its so fleeting we never get a proper chance to chat. Also there are others who I would still love to meet face to face as well as the new additions.


Now that we all have little ones (and some not so little ones), what would everyone think about having a meet up over the weekend during the school holidays (just have to make sure the holidays fall at the same time as I know timings can be slightly different for Bloobs in Scotland), somewhere central such as Stratford, where we can get to with the little ones and maybe stay overnight so that we have more time to chat. As most people have already made their summer plans maybe we could do an autumn half term meet up or sometime in 2012.


Views on all of the above would be much appreciated. It would be great if it came off but I know how busy life is. 


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Sasha,
Its so strange because i was going to IM you tomorrow to see if you were free to meet up soon. Weirdly enough, we went to London at the weekend and Jack started mentioning Bella. I was amazed because it was last April that we met. Anyway, he remembered Bella pushing little Tom around in the Buggy in the SB !

I would definitely be up for a big meet and i am free next Oct half term. I have met such amazing people at previous meetups and i love seeing all our wonderful children together. 

Izzy xx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy,


How funny. Bella asked only last week when we are "going back to London so that I can push that baby in the buggy again." Tom obviously made an impression on her as well   . She'll probably be surprised next time she see him as he won't be a baby anymore.


Love to you & your boys.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Giggly firstly what a fabulous job you and Jane did!  Sorry I was late posting my congratulations but have only just got around to watching it. You both came over as so professional and calm and made some great points.  Thank you for sharing your story with everyone it was so brave of you and the pictures were gorgeous.

I would love to have a meet up and live 10 mins from Stratford now so that would be a perfect location    Jocking apart I could certainly help with logistics etc if you do choose here and know lots of lovely places we could meet.  I have met a few of you but Sasha you and I never have so would be fantastic to put a face to the name at long last! Of course I would be happy to travel too!

Ollie started his new nursery this week and of course has won everyone over already, he is such a smasher.  He is also sleeping really well and eating like a horse so all good for once!  We are just gearing up for our final attempt with our three lovely blast frosties, scan on Monday, travel Thursday next week and transfer Friday next week all being well so please send us some sticky thoughts if you get a mo!

Hope everyone is well. This cold windy weather is a bit depressing isnt it but not long till Spring now at least we are out of dreary January.  

Not much else to say today so will get back to my little man for now.

Lots of love

Pen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Can't stop but how about a mid-August camping weekend? xx


----------



## roze

Hi there,

Unfortunately or fortunately we haven't made any summer plans as just not that organised so would be more than happy to have a long weekend in Stratford then or at any time during school holidays. DH will be off and I could take a Friday off or switch my days to have a full weekend. Its a nice place and we have friends and family a fairly short drive away so its good for us. What about the hotel FF usually uses? It looked fairly friendly enough.

We are also up for any other adventures that don't involve getting on a plane! 

Finally had x ray results back and I do have a ' consolidated' pocket of chest infection which has what has been causing my problems. I feel so relieved when the Dr told me, at last I have a reason and  a solution after 3 months of complete misery. Started the antibiotics half an hour ago and feel better already! Here's hoping as otherwise extremely exhausted with it all. Sorry to winge in a few PMs recently to you guys about all of this but it has been getting me down but now things should be on the up!

Pen, I hope things go well for you next week, will be keeping everything crossed.!

love to everyone else. Have to dash as doing dinner ( late!) and also slow cooking a casserole for tomorrow. I am beginning to like casseroles as very little for me to do!

love

roze


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,

Brilliant interview Giggly - thought you did really well and your surrogate spoke very convincingly.

Roze - so sorry that you have been feeling poorly for such a long time and good, as you say, that a reason has now been identified. I guess that the x-rays have ruled out pneumonia? I have had that a couple of times and when you were describing your symptoms I did think that there were a few similarities. Pleased that you are responding well to the treatment.

Pen - will be thinking of you and send loads of     

Sasha - would be up for a meet in the holidays perhaps but, if a weekend, doesn't have to tie in for me i.e. Friday evening and Saturday would be fine. Not sure whether, in the short term, a lunchtime meet as we did last year would work?

Our news - the barrage of tests that you have to have for Spain is now complete and all fine. They even managed to interpret the mammogram results - they were convinced I had implants which I was mortified about! - and had to take the x-rays manually as the machine couldn't cope    So we are just waiting now to see if IB have a match for us. We are hoping for March. I have been told that it would be dangerous for me to have twins after last p/g and so not sure of the chances now ...

Hello to Izzy, mini-me, LML and anyone else I have forgotten to mention,

Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, I would so love to meet you, dh & your lovely little Ollie    (and maybe bump as well  ). I will be thinking about you in the next few weeks. You know where I am if you even want to chat but in the meantime, sending lots of love.


I also haven't met Bel, Holly & RSMUM. Would love to see you ladies and your little ones face to face for the first time as well.


This summer might be a bit tricky for me as I go back to work in June so can't really take much annual leave apart from the last week in August. Bloobs may have similar problems as well.


Lirac, it would be lovely to do another lunch time meet up.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just a quickie as at work, but just to say that I would love to meet up anytime. I also live close to Stratford, but would be happy to travel. 

GG - You and Jane were brill  .I also cried when you mentioned Zoe...thought about Daisy too and if ever they had any stigma attached...well...it would be very sad  . Can I ask if you wanted to    Holly W at any point sat there (with a bump)with her condescending looks and tone of voice, or is that just me being highly sensitive?!!
Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Just a quickie, lining scan was 7.2mm this morning so all set for transfer Friday, just need our frostie blast snowbaby lovelies to defrost safely now    starting Clexane jab and lovely pessaries tonight oh the joy!    

Bel had no idea you were close to Stratford too, give us a shout if you fancy a meet up before the summer!

Love to you all

Pen
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Pen that is fantastic news      . I remember those clexane jabs well.  Hope it went ok tonight. I will be thinking of you on Friday and of your little defrosted blast. When do you fly out?


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Pen,

Good luck with the transfer- fingers and everything else crossed.....



roze  xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say 

Pen

Safe Journey and lots of luck     

Love Emxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bucket loads of luck, Pen xxxx Give the lovely Penny a hug from me  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac, somehow I missed reading about the plans for your next cycle in your last post. March is only around the corner! I am so excited for you, Dh & DS. Does the risk of carrying twins / multiples mean that you will have only one embie put back?

*Weekend Away*
As for the get together what about a weekend in Startford from Saturday 13th to Sunday 14th August? People can arrive from the Friday night if they want to. Bloobs has said that she probably won't be able to join us this time, due to the cost of flights which is a big shame. I won't be camping as I would find it too tough with the little ones on my own so I will probably look at staying at a B & B.

How does this sound ?

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Just heard back from IB and they want to do two dummy cycles so that means April - Easter. Just trying to work out whether we should delay until after Easter or just get on with it. Bit disappointed as had been aiming for March and sorted out work etc etc but will have to go with the flow.
Sasha - yes, can only have one embie put back as been told I cannot have twins+ as too high a risk. Apparently IB will only transfer one anyway for ladies who are over 45 but the problem with blasts is that they often don't freeze too well so prepared for more than one go.
Stratford sounds good but I'm with Sasha in thatI would prefer a hotel,
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Lirac, great news that you are going again, but sorry to hear it isn't quite when you wanted.  Wishing you all the best for a very big, fat positive and hopefully you too will be 'up the duff' for a meet up in August !!   

Pen, wishing you all the very best for this frostie et.          
You seem really chilled out this time.  I hope it all goes really well.

Sasha, you are a star for organising another  meet up.  Giggles and I organised two of the others and it is hard work !!  Yes, I probably can't come, but you never know, I might be able to jump in at the last minute if I have enough leave / time / money !!  The flights are soooooooooooo expensive now from bonny Scotland down to you lot !!

Roze, thanks for your lovely long PM.  I haven't forgotten and will reply soon.

DD2 has settled in really well with the new childminder.  The childminder is so lovely with her, and seems incredibly organised, e.g. fills in a diary every day of what she has eaten, when she had her nappies changed, what time she slept, what she played with, how much she ate, what mood she was in etc etc etc.  She and her DH do it together, and they seem a great team.  I am so happy that my little on seems so happy there !  There is another little girl there, about 2 months older than her (actually the childminder's grand DD), and they hold hands apparently !!

Love to 'Celebrity Giggles', RSMUM (our calls are jinxed !!), Crusoe, Izzy, Mini me and everyone else,

Blooobs x x x x x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac,


I can understand your disappointment. Why have they recommended that you do two dummy cycles? Is it something you can discuss with them? I guess though that they wouldn't have said it unless they do believe that this will give you the best possible chance for a successful cycle. I do hope that your little blast survives the thaw fully in tact and that you won't need to go back for anymore cycles after this.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs so happy that DD2 is loving the childminders. Sounds like she's already made a lovely little friend. Holding hands, bless her! Hopefully it will make you feel a bit more at ease when you return to work next week. I will be thinking of you.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone

Last post before we head off tomorrow.

Lirac, Blasts often freeze and defrost much better than 3 day old embies I am told so try not to worry. Would your clinic let you do one dummy cycle two seems a bit excessive?  Hope all goes well for you, those couple of months will fly past.

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes, we head off tomorrow at midday and ET planned for Friday morning so fingers crossed.  Bloobs, lovely chatting to you yesterday although I did get some very weird looks walking through S-u-A pushing Ollie and talking about shoving things up your bottom    what fun! You always make me laugh thank you for your amazing friendship. Will text you on Friday and let you know how we get on. PS got two fab pairs of jeans with help from a lovely lady in Next.  

One little questions, does anyone know how to stop Ollie screaming at the top of his voice with joy!  He has just realised he can make loads of noise and thinks its hilarious but am sure our neighbours on the plane tomorrow are not going to agree, its ear-piercing!

Gotta run for now.

Lots of love
Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Sooooo cute! Daniel has just discovered the 'loud' volume button as well. I give Bella a lolly on take off as she is scared of flying (long story related to seeing the red arrows when she was two) and that stops her hysteric sobbing. Last time we went to Brno she cried for 45 mins solid before boarding the flight. It may help Ollie as well. I'm sure the people around you will understand. 


Hope you have a smooth and stress free (as much as that can be possible with a toddler) journey and that all goes to plan with your frosties. Will be thinking of you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Good Morning ladies 

Just a quick post to let you all know that today your chatty thread is moving from Tx outside the UK to the International locations (Main board) 

Happy chatting x


----------



## bluebell

Blimey ... took me a while to find 'us' ........ I hope we don't lose anyone on the way !!

Pen, if you are reading this, GOOD LUCK lovely one                  

Blooooobs xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, if you are able to read this...


All the very best for your embies as they go through the thaw tomorrow and for ET.


I'll be thinking of you.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I THOUGHT I'D LOST YOU ALL!!!! PANIC OVER....   

Loads of luck, Pen  Thinking of you and wishing for happy defrosting vibes and a lovely BFP... xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovely ones !!!

Just to let you know that the gorgeous Pen Pos has all three of her wonderful frostie blasties on board and is now chilling out and feeling good !

Yippeeeeeee, snuggle in little triplets !!                 

1.     2.      3.      

Wishing you all the very best for a big fat positive !! 

Bloooooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Woo-hoo!!! Fantastic news! All the best Pen!


----------



## Sasha B

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyy! Go little embies!!!      Wonderful that they all survived the thaw. Enjoy your 'me' time Pen.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Managed to get online quickly!  Thank you so much for all your lovely messages they mean so much to us.  We are totally thrilled to have all three and I am feeling great.

Here's hoping our little ones are snuggling in nicely.

Speak soon everyone and thank you again.        

Pen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Brilliant news!! Well done frosties, and loads of luck to you, Pen xx
Safe trip home xx


----------



## roze

Great news, Pen, hope they are snuggling in nicely!

best wishes



roze


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies!!

Huge grovelly apologies for being rubbish again and being AWOL (Lirac told me off!) - I PROMISE I will keep up from now on!! 

Firstly - Pen - so thrilled to read about your frosties - everything, everything crossed for you!

Giggly - you were brilliant!! And so was Jane. Its a fantastic thing to have done - you're a star! 

Hectic few weeks, we were all poorly, even dog, then away for horrible work project, then... a trip to Spain for some treatment!! Came back on Thursday, now doing the 2WW, but surprisingly zen - I think I just feel so lucky to have Madeleine... It looked like our original donor was going to be available, which we were excited about, but it didn't work out - we're ok with that now. It was actually a very relaxing trip - nice for DH and I to have a bit of us-time, and the sun was a real tonic. Will keep you all posted... 

Madeleine is keeping us laughing - she's just soooo funny and lovely... crawling, and walking, but she's a bit like bambi trying to balance on her long legs! Her first word every morning is the dogs name, and the second is 'cuppatea'!

We are also gearing up for a move in March - Bedfordshire! Sasha - think I'll be nearer you! Anyone else?? No idea what the summer holds for us, but would love to meet up! 

In fact was hoping could get a few of you together before I move - anyone down Hampshire way up for a last minute get together in the next couple of weeks? Am happy to have you at ours, or travel...? Am completely flexible as to when...?

Apologies again to everyone for not being around and keeping up - I don't want to lose contact with you all...

LML xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, LML, all the best to you for the next two weeks!  I think being zen is good, wish I'd managed it more myself! Not sure if we can get to Hampshire but hopefully you will be able to make it to Stratford upon Avon in August?
Madeleine sounds fun- it would be great to see her again.

We had a busy day yesterday at a city farm, more chilled out today at home. Sat looking at the children this afternoon all smeared with yoghurt and home made houmous, as was the floor, wondering if I should worry about the mess and whether I was being neglectful having such messy little people sitting licking out bowls. Then Esther gave me a lovely toothy messy grin as if she was reading my mind, and then everything felt ok! They'll never be the tidiest or most meticulously dressed and scrubbed up but I think I'll have to give up on that.

Hope everyone else is well. Now sitting watching the gushing luvvies on the BAFTAs , heaven knows why but I'm always hooked!

take care everyone,

roze


----------



## Penelope Positive

LML how exciting we are on 2WW together!  So thrilled to hear you have been through treatment again, how many embies on board? When is your testing date?  We are waiting for pee stick on 22nd. We are in Warwickshire now again as you know so cant make it down to Hampshire for a meet but as Roze said would be lovely to see you and Madelaine if you can make the meet in August.

Hope everyone else is doing well, we had an amazingly chilled out return journey and actually got through Heathrow in record time - 30 mins from the plane landing to getting in the car!  Ollie then screamed all the way home which was very stressful but slept well last night so all feeling good today.

Happy Valentines Day everyone!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML, wow you kept that one quiet! Beds is within easy reach for us. I'd love to meet up. Let's hope you are not feeling too sick by then (a little sickness will be fine)   .


Pen & LML, you both sound so chilled. All the best on your 2ww ladies. We are all here to support you, especially in the second week when it gets harder.
I'm       that there will be a bumper outcome.


Roze, how lovely! I think Esther has the right idea.


Love to everyone. Off to pitter patter in a mo. I hope my little love will enjoy it. He's been running a fever all weekend but it was just like when his first teeth came through so I am pretty sure it is that.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, hope your first day at work went really well and that DD2 loved being with the child minder.


Thinking of you       .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thanks everyone...

Pen - I have 2 embies on board - by transfer day there were only 2 good quality left (B+ and B-)! I was quite nervous about having both put back, DH and I had previously decided on just one, but after long discussion with clinic about the quality and implantation rates we agreed that 2 was the best option... Was quite stressed about the 1 or 2 issue in the run up to the transfer, but once we went through everything with the clinic, was happy with the decision... Blood test on the 21st!! 

Sasha - hope Daniel enjoyed Pitter Patter!! Yes, hope to make August too, though no idea what our summer plans are yet...

Roze - your post made me smile - its usually ME that has the baby food in my hair and dog slobber up my trousers! My DHs family are really meticulous (OTT) about everything and it drives me crazy - my neices have to wash their hands EVERY time they touch the dog    . They've all got loads of allergies, and I'm convinced its because they're in such a sterile environment all the time!!  Oh, I watched the Baftas too - who was that actress that completely mucked up her intro??!

Bloobs - 1st day back at work?! Hope it was ok!!

LML  xxx


----------



## roze

Bloobs, sorry , forgot it was today you were going back. How was it? You are probably exhausted and in bed by now!

Sasha, for some reason I just noticed your number of posts- 2658 !  Wonder if you hold the record on FF!

love to all, back to work tomorrow after a week off sick, was given another kind of antibiotics on Friday and they seem to have done the trick. I do have some bad coughing fits still but they are no way as bad as before. For the first time in over 3 months , I feel so much better even though still very tired. I was up late last night with the twins ( I still share a room with them). I was woken up at 2am by lots of hysterical giggling and squeaking. They were standing up in their cots facing each other, somehow finding it all very funny. It was so sweet but not really what you want at that time of the morning. Still going on at 3am when it finally all went quiet!

take care

roze


----------



## bluebell

Had a great day back at work ... all very relaxed and nice to use my brain again, and, to be honest, have a rest !!!  DD2 loves her childminder ... she has been there a week already so is settled in and is a real hit.  Thanks all for thinking of me ! 

But, more importantly, thinking of LML and Pen !!

Wow, Pen, you test on DD1's birthday !, and LML tests on the date that DD2s C-section was initally booked for !  I don't believe in fate, but nevertheless think that's a lovely coincidence ! Thinking of you both and will be checking in often to see how you are getting on ?  are either of you going to test early or will you hang in there ?

Roze, glad you are feeling better.  I LOVE your little snippets aboput the girls.  You are so good at writing ... ever thought of writing a book ?

Sasha, kisses to DS and DD.

I've got both girlies birthdays next week !  Can't believe they will be 1 and 5 already !

Love to everyone,
Blooobs xxxx




Love Bloobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, glad your first day back went really well. It does make me    that we now think of 'work' as a rest.


Roze, how cute! You girls sound like they have a fantastically close relationship and share the same sense of humour, although I agree 2 am is not the best time to experience it. 


Dan loves pitter patter. It's his new music group. He loves bouncing on my knee whilst we sing. There are a mixture of ages and he loves watching the older ones do all the movements to the songs. My little man got his first valentines today from a little lady who is also 7 months old. But then he so handsome, inside and out, so I am sure this will be a taste of things to come. I also put a valentines day card in Bella's lunch box with a chocolate heart attached. When I picked her up, she had eaten the chocolate but left the card unopened. She obviously got her priorities right   .


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Loving the stories of naughty littlies up in the night and valentines cards and chocs!!

Bloobs- looking forward to hearing about birthday fun!!

Madeleine was standing up in her cot for 1st time when I went in this morning - gave me a real fright!!

Sweet dreams

xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Its really spooky when they are first standing in their cots isnt it!  Ollie frightened the life out of me too when he first did it although it seems forever ago.  So thrilled to be on 2ww with you and wishing you all the love and luck in the world LML.  Will be holding your hand on testing day   

I am having a bit of a wobble today, pathetic isnt it only 4 days in!  DH had to go back to work today which means I have had to lift Ollie and he has been his usual boisterous self this morning clambering over me and I cant help thinking how are my poor little embies suppose to stick with all this going on.  I know they are suppose to do their thing in the first few days but even then I think I have so much on it cant possible be working, its a stupid horrid feeling as I am sure many of you got pregnant rushing backwards and forwards and taking care of toddlers demands and certainly were not lying in bed for the 2ww - any stories of how busy you are and how it still worked would be much appreciated! - but I cant help feeling that my chances are really low.  Its daft, I was so positive yesterday and am annoyed with myself for crumbling already! Poo poo poo....


----------



## bluebell

Remember the poppy seed in a jam sandwich analogy !!!! (was it a poppy seed ?).   
     

We all have 2WW wobbles .... we are here to help you unwobble yourself.  I used to try to think of all the 'normal' women getting pg and carrying on with normal life, ie before they even know they are pg, e.g. clubbing, lifting, boozing, sha**ing, climbing mountains, shopping, running etc etc etc, and they all get up the duff, so the embies are tough.  Various clinics always told me that normal life will not affect implantation or ongoing pregnancy .... so unless you are planning to carry an elephant up Mount Everest, you will be fine, honest !!

Having said all that, who am I to talk, as I know just what those wobbles are like and no amount of logic really helps, so sending you a wobbly hug too !!   

Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen,


Don't worry hun, the 2ww wouldn't be the 2ww without a wobble or two. You're good getting this far before your first one has hit. I remember frantically texting Bloobs from the airport in Brno because I was about to board my flight back home and discovered that my cyclogest had fallen out. I obsessed about what this would mean for my embies and was convinced that it was all over, but I have a lively 7 month old who would beg to differ. It is so heard for you to stay positive when so much of your emotions and your dreams are invested in this cycle but honestly hun, if its going to work, it will despite your having a wobble and taking care of Ollie's needs. As for bed rest after transfer, well that just doesn't happen second time around for most if not all of us. Recent research has also shown that it is important to stay active as this improves the blood flow in and around the uterus.


Hang in there hun. You are doing so well and we are all here for you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

p.s Pen, I forgot to give you these...


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you lovely Bloobs and Sasha, thats helped a lot. I dont know what I would do without you guys there to load all my worries onto.

Am trying to take care of myself but accepting that I just have to get one with things and hope my little ones are happily tucked up and not disturbed by all the chaos my little 18 month old monkey brings to the party!

Love you guys

Pen
xxx


----------



## roze

Big hugs too from me , Pen!

I'd also like to say you haven't lived unless you've done a front door and back door job with cyclogest in an Ukrainian Airways Boeing 747 toilet whilst 22000 feet in the air with a queue of people waiting outside whilst you contort yourself in all directions trying to keep your feet out of the sink. If theres a book to be written then that sort of stuff is going in it!

In case it helps, I don't think you should worry at all about chaos however trying for a second with a small child already is instant pressure of another kind.With the first you can be pampered. Forget all that with the second.  With DD I flew home the next day; I had a few days off then went back to work but half way through the 2ww we went to see Borat and I was so hysterical with laughter at the film I was almost doubled in half. I really did feel then that I'd shaken the embryos out.  But perhaps it may have been the opposite, and it was Borat who got me pregnant. 

With the twins I did the same but arrived on day 1, had the transfer on day 2, and went home on day 3, so was absolutely exhausted and thought it could never work especially with having to get up and 5am, and hoik lots of luggage (I'd gone alone) around airports and the fact that DH had been there a month before to give a sperm sample hence we had to use frozen sperm. I thought the chances were quite slim from the outset.  I'd also lost the knack of giving myself injections and had the stuff running down my legs instead of doing its stuff inside my body.  Like Sasha, I really thought there was no chance of it working so I sort of resigned myself to that. Perhaps that relaxed the body more I don't know. 

I hope you can find ways of relaxing and distracting yourself for the next few days, Pen.It is however so difficult to do. As Sasha says, its good to keep reasonably active to get those endorphins flowing.

lots of love

roze


----------



## lovemylabrador

Ah Pen - its just mad isn't it, trying to second guess how things are going... felt a bit teary myself today (just watching Brit awards, dont know who half the people are! - but Adele's performance made me blub, especially when she blubbed at the end!!). I blame the drugs on these emotional ups and downs...

I really don't think for a minute that running around after mad toddlers is going to jeapordise our chance of success... hang on in there... wish you were still down this way for nice doggy walks and some keeping eachother sane!!

LML xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Pen & LML,
Thinking of you both in the 2ww - not relishing the thought of that myself but won't now be until April/May. Seems ages to wait - drugs all arrived and sitting on the shelf - start 1st dummy cycle on 21st.
Roze - your post about the airline loos made me laugh - I am sure that we all have similar tales!
Lirac x

PS Good to see that you are back posting LML


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, we should all co-author a book about funny things that happen during an IVF cycle. I bet between us we have a wealth of stories   .


Pen, you're only human hun. We all know what its like and we want to be here for you.


LML, hope you are finding your 2nd week of the 2ww ok. Being close to tears is all part of it hun. As I said to Pen, you've got so much wrapped up in this. It is no surprise that your emotions reflect that.


Lirac, hun, May will come around sooner than you think but I totally understand your wanting to get started as soon as possible.



Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Happy 1st Birthday to Bloob's Little DD...



Love 

Sasha, Bella & Dan xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Happy Birthday beautiful Isobel     I hope you have a lovely day!

Sash how do you get those lovely big pictures?  I want some   

Thanks to everyone for your further support, Roze how you may be laugh!  I didnt realise your twinnies were from a frostie cycle so that has given me great hope especially after you lugging luggage around and everything you have really helped me to put my positive head back on. Borat was hilarious wasnt it. I watched a dvd called the Hangover yesterday which equally had my laughing my socks off, thoroughly recommended for anyone feeling a bit blue, totally stupid!  

LML it is such a shame we are so far away now my daft doggy would have loved walks on the beach with you and yours but we are with you in spirit and wish you lots of luck, the weather here is due to be lovely for the next couple of days so I hope it is with you too.  Is your DH back home now?

Lirac wont be long for you sweetie, it comes around really fast just try to use the time to prepare yourself mentally and physically for whats to come. The drugs through your body off a bit dont they, I am eating like a horse at the moment which I think is the Prendisolone lets hope I get a BFP otherwise I will have to go on a diet straight after!

Time to get up and about, little man is having a lie in which is nice, 6dpt so getting there slowly.....

Pen
xxx


----------



## Bree

Hi Pen, The 2ww madness is awful isnt it. One minute I was calm the next hysterical! You spend the days in an endless cycle of thinking " it wont have worked. but maybe it will?" It just goes on and on in an endless loop! I did my 2ww last feb with a very active 2 year old leaping up and down on me and having to lift him in and out the car/bed etc etc. And it didnt matter , I got my BFP.  Part of me thinks its all just the luck of the draw. Good Luck!!  Bree xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

 to Bloobs youngest DD

Isobel one today where has the time gone!

and

  to LML and Pen everything crossed for you both

Love to all

Em


----------



## roze

Happy Birthday Isobel!

A big hello to everyone else!  Off to bed now, one more day at work then  5 off as using up leave before the year end!

love


roze


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just popping in quickly to wish LML all the love and luck in the world for your blood test tomorrow!  Hope you have had a good 2ww and praying for a BFP for you.

           

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

And from me too .... 


             to LML and to Pen       

Sorry only short post ... got DD2s party to organise.  Thanks for all your lovely birthday messages for her.

Bloobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML, all the very best for test day tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.


Lirac, thinking of you also as you start your dummy cycle tomorrow.


And Pen, love hang in there, each day is one closer to test day. I hope you are coping ok.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Awww - thanks everyone - had a nice day today with family and walking the dog. Weird to to know this time tomorrow we will know... 

Pen - everything crossed for you...been thinking of you...

Bloobs - belated happy Birthday to Isobel - its party central at your place!!

Best wishes to all...

LML  xx


----------



## Lirac

Good luck to LML - have everything crossed for you!

Sasha - thanks for remembering - had almost forgotten myself as the actual tx seems weeks and weeks away. Still, time to get fit and lose some weight (hopefully!). Feeling finally returned to my feet last month and so can walk again properly now  

Pen - sending lots of     

Lirac x


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to say belated 1st birthday wishes to Isobel....xxxxx

Thinking of you today LML...fingers crossed. xx 

Pen - Thinking of you too. I live in Worcestershire, so not far from Stratford. Let me know when you are free to meet up, xxx

Love and luck to you all,
Bel,xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies,

BFN for us this time. Feeling ok, madeleine fast asleep in my arms, she's the best tonic. 

We'll have another go in a couple of months... I know we're really lucky that we have that option. 

Pen, I will keep EVERYTHING crossed for you xxxxxx

best wishes to everyone and thanks for all the good wishes

lml xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry LML. I had such high hopes for this cycle. Enjoy cuddling your little lady     .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

LML so sorry to hear about your BFN but lovely to hear you cuddling your little lady and taking some comfort from your beautiful girl.  Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs.

I tested this morning too as we have a big day tomorrow with other things and we got a BFN too.  I am really upset and not just a little angry to be honest which is a horrid way to feel. Angry more than anything that we got tempted and beguiled into thinking we may be able to have a sibling for Ollie and wasted so much energy and money after we had just got ourself out of debt.  There is no where to lay the blame but at our own doorstep but having managed Ollie we really thought we had a chance and it seems we didnt.

Will loose the bad feelings and sadness in time and my little man fills me with love so fully that we will be fine, just wish we hadnt put ourselves through it. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Thank you for all your support, am going to retreat for a while to sooth my sad heart.

Pen
xxx

PS specially big hug for my darling Bloobs


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Pen,


I am so very sorry hun       . 


I know its only a small possibility but things could change by tomorrow. I know how much you wanted this to work and hindsight can make things look very different. Its even harder when your finances are very limited, believe me I have been there and you are entitled to feel angry, angry that it looks like it hasn't worked but also angry that it is such a hard slog for you just to get pg. My heart goes out to you hun, I know how much pain comes with a bfn but I think in time maybe you might see that at least you tried your hardest to give Ollie a brother or sister and there won't be this big regret of "what if" hanging over you.


Heaps of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Oh Pen, so very, very sorry...   

I think BRAVE is what you are, and with a little time, PROUD is how you should feel of your courage and determination - I think there's nothing more worthwhile to take a risk on (especially having met the lovely Ollie), but so very, very hard... I totally agree with Sasha about being justified to feel angry about what you have had to deal with - but pleeeeeeeeeeeeease don't be angry with yourself -     

The biggest of hugs,

LML xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Dear Pen and LML,

Was so sad to see your BFNs - I guess what makes this site so special is that we have all been there and can totally understand where you are coming from, whatever the reaction. It is all the harder when you are deciding that it will be the final attempt - I have tried hard not to think of the end over the many many years of tx (worked out the other day that it is 25!). But I know that my age means that I will have to face the finality of trying quite soon and am trying hard not to become too anxious.

LML - was sooo hoping that it would be a BFP - time to hunker down with a nice glass of something and a cuddle from Madeleine. We might be cycling together if you are trying again in a couple of months ...

Pen - just wanted to send lots of     . Enjoy Ollie and give yourself some time to recover,

Lirac x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello ladies, 
LML and Pen, I am so sorry about your BFNs, it is so tough and I really wish it were different for you both today. Really sending you all my love tonight xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovely Abroadies,

So very, very sorry to hear about LML and Pen's BFNs.

Tx is so cruel sometimes.

LML, I am glad you are taking comfort in your beautiful Madeleine.  Getting a BFN or having a mc when you already have one little miracle makes the love you feel for that living miracle extra, extra special.  I squeezed big DD so hard with hugs whenever a cycle ended in failure.  Be extra kind to yourself and I hope that each day it gets a little easier and that you can begin to look forward to your next cycle.  Sending you loads of hugs            I've never met you in person, but you seem such a lovely person and I hope we meet some day. 

Pen, so so so very sorry.  I can relate to your anger and frustration .... it's so bloody unfair and crap and you have every right to be furious.  Through my billions of failed cycles I can remember all sorts of bizarre emotions, including even embarrassment and feeling stupid for molly coddling myself in the 2WW when actually nothing was happening in there.  You so deserved this to go a different way ... you have been so brave and dignified and lovely. You will be fine and I know you have a great life ahead of you with your lovely boy and your lovely DH (I've met him girls and he is really great !), and I know from talking to you that you have so much ahead of you to be positive about.  However, that doesn't make it any easier now does it.  Please phone me any time.  I am working at home tomorrow so you could call me any time and we can scream down the phone together.             

Lirac, not long for you now.  We will all be here for you of course.  

Loads of love and big hugs to all my precious FFs on this sad day.  

Bloooobs xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Darling abroadies, 

Thank you so much for your lovely words and for being there. Sasha and LML you had me in floods of tears last night after reading your posts you are so kind and understanding and Sasha what you said about at least having tried is true. We would have beat ourselves up if we hadnt at least have a go and now we just have to say no more and focus on our wonderful boy. 

LML your kindness in the light of your own BFN yesterday overwhelms me, FF has brought me some of the most wonderful friends over the years who demonstrate as you did how selfless everyone is. Thank you. I hope you are managing with your own devasting disappointment and will be bouncing around with your lovely doggie and Maddy in no time.

Lirac and Giggles thank you also for being there for us, I know you have both been through so much and it helps that you no so well the pain that we all go through.

Bloobs my darling girl, I really couldnt have done any of this without you and send you back a massive hug.  You are right that we do have other things to focus on and we will get some indication today as to which way things are going to be directed, I will let you know how it goes. (sorry to be cryptic other lovely FF ladies but will explain when I can). Just hope we dont have bad news on this part of our lives now that really would be too much.  Fingers crossed, tears dryed onwards and upwards.

Thank you thank you for your wonderful support and love.  You are our family and we couldnt manage without you.

Pen, Ollie and DH
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to send everyone big hugs this morning             
Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, I am so sorry for you that you have to go through this pain and disappointment    . Please take very good care of yourself and don't be hard on yourself. You have done everything possible and it is NOT your fault that it hasn't worked.


LML, hugs to you as well    .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

A very happy birthday to Miss Lobby (Bloob's DD1)!!!



Lots of love,

Sasha, Bella & Daniel xxx


----------



## RSMUM

I know I don't post very often, but I'm always reading and I just wanted to come on to send my warmest hugs to LML and Pen -  my heart goes out to you both reading your sad news, and everyone else has written so eloquently and described exactly what so many of us feel - the anger, the sickness inside, the feeling of being such a fool to even hope..so many awful emotions...it leaves a gaping hole in your heart, that's for sure...

I only hope that the amazing support of the lovely abroadies and your friends and families and the hugs with your little ones go some way to lessening the pain.

with much      to you both and apologies for not being around much...

Rsmum xx


----------



## RSMUM

....just thought of something my DD said to me the other day,something about realising how much I had gone through to have her and how much I love her..I know I must have the oldest DD on this thread but those little babies, toddlers and  gorgeous little boys and girls you love so much may one day know how much pain and suffering you've gone through to have them and to try for a brother or sister for them, they'll understand and know how special they are..as LML said, be proud..... it's a bloody awful road we've all had to go down and it takes a strong, tough, determined woman to walk it...so don't just be proud..be very proud


----------



## roze

Well said, RSMUM.

So sorry, LML, and Pen. Big hugs from me too.

You have done the right thing, Pen, even though it seems so painful now and can feel its been a waste of time and energy. You have done your absolute best and more. Walk tall.

Miss Lobby! Its been a while since I heard that name! Happy Birthday!

love to everyone else.  

roze  xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Happy Birthday Miss Lobby!!! Hope you've all had a lovely day...I would love to meet your Mummy too - I've heard a lot about her from others here!!   

Pen - thinking of you...  xxxx Good luck with the mysterious plans, whatever they may be!! Would love to chat some time... 

RSMum - your DDs comments had me blubbing when I looked at them earlier - she sounds like a smasher

Thanks EVERYONE for your thoughts and wishes - it really is an enormous boost just to know you are there...

Off for a couple of days R&R with DH and Madeleine, 

Thanks again,

LML  xxx


----------



## Bree

SO sorry LML and Pen. Words cannot help,only time. Just be good to yourselves.      love from Bree xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello.  

Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes !

"Miss Lobby" had a great day, but it was hard work managing everything what with being back at work and our extension building being at its peak of disruption !  We have builders and joiners everywhere at the moment and DH and I were assembling a guinea pig hutch (for the newly acquired babies ... Bubble and Squeak) and making banana muffins at midnight the night before DD's birthday !!!

Can't believe my lovely baby is 5 already !

Thinking of everyone, LML and Pen in particular      

Loads of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Happy Belated birthday to Miss Lobby!! (wow, that bought back a few memories!). Sounds like you had a great day....I can't believe that she is 5, so god knows how you feel Bluebelle?!!

Thinking of you both LML and Pen Pos, sending you a big hug,

Hi to everyone else also. Time flies by so fast doesn't it? I think I was so used to waiting for the next tx and wishing time away and now I would just like it to slow down a little!!! I'm sure you all know what i mean!! 

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## roze

Dear Bluebell,  I can't imagine making muffins at any time of day let alone midnight!  Well done you!  I tried to make a banana cake once for someones party and we had to bin it any buy one at Sainsburys on the way there.

Hi to everyone else.  My cough and other associated problems are back with a vengeance so not feeling too bright as have lost a lot of sleep last week and at the weekend with it all. GP hopeless. If anyone knows how I can tackle inefficacy in GPs please let me know as I can't wait for another 6 weeks for things to improve, in addition to the last 4 months.

Probably feeling a little sorry for myself but not doing too well on the working mother/work life children balance front either! Still have a job which I like but the thinking time I had before just isn't there any more as mind too full of other things so feel continually on the back foot. I've more or less won my grievance and got some vital points across but there are still several 20/30 something men there that think I won't be able to cut the mustard and I'm beginning to believe them. I am about to have a new manager who has questioned why I need to come in later two days and leave early two days a week ( despite being still within the core hours system)- I do the nursery drop offs two mornings and collection one evening and need to build in as much flexibility as possible.  Seems I've won the grievance but might have to fight another battle.  I always thought the physical challenges would get me but its the mental ones which have taken me by surprise.  Any advice/ discussion of shared experiences  helpful! I think though being slightly older and having been through the mill of tx has made me a lot tougher as younger women would probably just leave under that kind of pressure. Such is life in a construction associated field!

take care everyone, will post soon, hopefully more positively,

roze xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Darling Roze,

Sending you a big hug sweetheart    I know too well about office politics and you are right that a lesser woman would have chucked the towel in before now.  Hang in there, things will get better and everything just seems so much harder when you are porely, I dont know what to suggest on that front, I dont like my GP either but unless you pay to go private (might be a good investment?) I am not sure what you can do.

I cant really give you anything on the practical front, just wanted to send you a big hug and tell you what a fabulous mum and lady you are, you always find time to support us all here, just wish I could do something to help you back.

Hope everyone else is well.  Bloobs we keep playing telephone tag and you are right in thinking that I had a bit of a down time over the latter end of last week coming to terms with the fact I wont ever be pregnant again and treatment is definitely over for us now but am smiling through and my little man reminds me every day how lucky I am. Just going to have to readjust my vision of the future but its not a bad view irrespective   

Hugs to everyone else.

Pen
xxx

PS does anyone fancy a meet before August, seems such a long time away


----------



## lovemylabrador

Just a quick hello from me...

Sorry to hear about the office politics roze - its all very wearing... some people are just so clueless aren't they...
My DH has been coughing for 2 months solid now - the GP arranged a chest xray today, though basically said 'you've got what's going around and I can't give you anything to help.' Ho hum. Now Madeleine has started coughing too   

Hello Pen   - good for you, you sound amazing! Thinking of you...

Instead of a relaxing getaway last week, we ended up at MILs as flights were cancelled due to fog! Now we are getting ready for the move - we're off on Monday - arrrrrgh! If I'm not around much in next couple of weeks, you know why, but I'll be back!!

LML  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze hun, I am so sorry that you are still coughing and feeling rough    . That alone is enough to deal with besides having three small children and a demanding job. Sounds like you work in a tough environment. I hope your new boss quickly understands how valuable you are and realizes what you are juggling even to make coming to work possible i.e. the logistics of childcare. Take care of yourself, you must feel exhausted.


LML, so sorry you missed out on your holiday. I hope the move goes really well and sending you     too.


Pen, you sound more positive about things this week hun. I can't wait to meet you and Ollie, he sounds adorable    . I'd love to still go ahead with the Stratford upon Avon meet up in August if everyone is happy with that. Could be day thing or over night. 


Bloobs, you are a lady in demand.  Like Pen, we seem to be ships in the night... Hope all is going well at work and the girls are both well.


Love to everyone. Dan's top teeth have made an appearance but sleeps this last two weeks have been pants so that's why I haven't be posting so much. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone !  I'm suppose to be working, but you lot are far more important than that !!!!!   

Roze, so sorry to hear you are still coughing away    If I were you I would ask your GP to refer you to a specialist - not quite sure who that would be though - ear nose and throat, or bronchial or immunology or what ? - GP would know.  GPs can't really say no if you ask to be referred.  If you say that it is affecting your mental health then even more reason for them to get a leg on in supporting you more proactively.  You are doing soooooo well - you are tougher than you think.  You deserve to be looked after properly.  On the cakes matter, I never thought I was the baking type ... until I had DDs I managed to avoid it and always assumed that to bake you had to have a bob hairdo and wear Laura Ashley frocks and pinnies and things and be really house proud.  Now that DD is 5 and with me being on the NCT local committee I've been dragged kicking and screaming into the baking world but it's hit and miss with succeses and failures (lots of black carbon under my belt !!) .. but I NEVER wear Laura Ashley !

Sasha, so sorry to hear you haven't been getting much sleep.  I am always amazedat your resilience!  You consistently haven't been sleeping well for years now and seem to cope.  If I get even a week or so of crap nights I seem to collapse both mentally and physically !  Hope Daniel's gums n teeth settle down soon ..... Calpol is often the magic potion we found for teething ... sod the teething gel !!

LML - you are always so serene and a 'glass half full' sort of person.  You never rant and rave !  If I had missed a holiday and had to stay with my MIL instead I would have jumped off a cliff !!!! (well, not quite!).  Hope you are well and all if good.  Can we see photos of little Madeleine ?  She was such a pretty baby so I bet she is still absolutely gorgeous ! 

Pen, sorry not to have caught you yesterday.  Our answer machines are getting to be really good friends !!     Hope all is well. Sorry to hear you had a bit of a downer.  BFNs have a habit of coming back to bite us, but you are doing so well and have such great times ahead with your lovely family.    Sasha, Ollie IS ADORABLE !!  Lucky you meeting up !

Bel, lovely to hear from you !!  I wish you would switch your answer machine on your mobile so that at least our machines could speak to each other !!!    Kisses to your absolutely stunning daughter !!     

RSMUM - your lovely daughters are a credit to you !!!  I am also in awe of what a great mummy you are - so laid back and full of fun.  You always seem to be filling their lives full of joy rather than bothering with order and Laura Ashleyness !!! (sorry, I seem to have it in for Laura Ashley today !).

Love to Bree, Giggles, Mini-me, Izzy, Cruose and everyone else 

Right, back to work ....

Bloooobs x x x x x x


----------



## Bree

Roze, you sound exhausted. No wonder everything seems like a struggle at the moment. Definately march into GPs and demand to be refered to a consultant!! Say you cant go on like this! Dont take no for an answer. 
  It sounds like you are losing a bit of confidence in the work arena, but I bet its because you are feeling tired and disheartened. Just concentrate on doing the job well and suck up to the new manager   . Those silly younger men will be no match for you. You just need to get well and you will be back to your awesome self at home and work!! Bree xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello friends,

Just a quickie to say Hi and moving tomorrow!! So will probably be a bit quiet until get internet set up, but will be back ASAP...

Will sort out a photo of Madeleine once we get settled...

How are you feeling Roze??

Look forward to catching up soon...

LML xxx


----------



## mini-me

LML,

Good luck with the move tomorrow, hope Madeleine takes it all in her stride     So sorry I didn't reply to your PM, work has been hectic and I'm so overwhelmed.  Even half term wasn't really a holiday and I still didn't catch up with everything    It would be lovely to meet up again, our LOs will have changed so much.  Perhaps when we have one in the middle of the country as has been suggested.

Hope all goes well. 

Hi and best wishes to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooh, how nice to hear from Mini-me!! How are you lovely chum?  Any plans for heading up into the wild north ??

Great to chat last nite Sasha.  Hang in there babe !

LML - good luck with the move.  Hope it all goes really well and isn't too stressful.  Keep plenty of chocolate and wine for those moments when you need them (when sitting on proverbial boxes in the evening!).  Is someone looking after Madeleine while you move ?

Bree, how are your plans coming along ?

Roze, are you feeling any better ?  Any luck re referral to specialist etc ?

RSMUM, kisses to you if you are there, and to Giggles, Crusoe, Izzy, Bel, Pen and Roze. 

We had a lovely party for big DD today.  She had 9 chums at a swimming party - jsut the right number ... not like the mad bash last year when we had 30 children, 20 adults and 5 babies ! .. and did all the games and catering ourselves even tho I was 8 1/2 months pg !!!!
Today was much more chilled... nice swim, nice cafe lunch and a run around in the beautiful botanic gardens afterwards ... lovely !!

On a less lovely note, I have been having a bit of a medical thing going on since stopping bf little DD.  Since I stopped bf her I started my af again, but af has been regularly every 3 weeks instead of the 28 days I used to be, and REALLY heavy, and lasting for 8 or 9 days, so that I feel like I have af all the time !  I mentioned it to my male gp a few times and he shrugged it off   , but my female gp, bless her, gave me an internal exam, took a swab, is ordering an anaemia test and is sending me for further tests and a scan.  I'l keep you posted as to how I get on.  I'm just a teensy bit nervous as it could be something nasty (she mentioned this), but it is more likely to be retained products, fibroids, polyps or even perimenopause.

Loads of love to you all     

Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs hun, I totally understand your worry. I do hope that it is nothing serious and easily fixed. Forget to say after I had DD and restarted my periods (even though they were HRT regulated) I used to have quite large breakthrough bleeds in the middle of the month. It turned out to be a hormonal blip brought on by the pregnancy I do hope yours is the same. So lovely to hear about DD1's party, sounds fabulous.


LML, all the best with the move hun.


Mini-me, so lovely to hear from you. I can imagine life is busy for you. It would be lovely to see you again.


Pen, how are you doing hun?


Bree, hope you are well.


Giggles, how is your lovely little DD?


RSMUM, would love to catch up with you. Are you around in the evenings to chat?


Roze, been thinking of you hun. You've been very quiet so I hope all is ok and that there has been some improvement in your situation    .


Lirac, Izzy, Bel and Crusoe love to you too   .


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Hi everyone, thanks for asking about me!

LML, hope the move isnt to exhausting but I have to say rather you than me as I have enough trouble packing to go on holiday!

MiniMe , sorry half term didn't offer an opportunity for a rest. Unfortunately DH is the same but at least all the children were in nursery two days so he got some child free time.

Bloobs, things can take a long time to get back to normal after birth, even more than a year so hopefully whatever is wrong can be fixed. I do have to say that having gone through menopause immediately after having DD, ( even during if that was physically possible), I have no regrets about it all. Prior to downregging for that cycle my periods were a regular as clockwork. After I had DD I had no periods for 6 months. I then had one and thought I was back to normal but then had no more until artificially produced for tx. I did initially feel a great sense of loss until I remembered how awful my periods always were. I started them at 11 and they were always heavy and uncomfortable if not painful.  I was always having time off school and even beyond I would be so under par at work. I would have dreadful PMT and was so tired two days before that I could have spent all day in bed. When I realised I didn;t have to suffer all of that any more I felt so relieved. The HRT however has proved necessary and has helped greatly but I only hope to be on them until the twins get through their first year at school. I hope that all of that isn't coming up for you yet but if I'm honest not having to bother about periods is for me pretty good and I chose the HRT option that did not produce them.

My cough and associated problems- I made a formal complaint to the surgery and then saw a senior partner on Friday and was prescribed antibiotics after he confirmed my thoughts about a persistent problem- he diagnosed pneumonia in my left lobe.  In 48 hours I am a changed person- I still cough occasionally but its not as severe and I'm not being sick afterwards. My chest has now rapidly cleared up. It will probably be another few weeks before I;m back to normal but at least I can start to have a normal existence again and to do more things with the children outdoors.  Thanks everyone for all of your concern and best wishes!

take care all, hope to be popping in again later in the week, 

love  roze  xx


----------



## Bree

Roze, well done for demanding better treatment at the GPs and getting those antibiotics. I am sure you will be fighting fit soon , so your work colleagues better watch out and play nice!!!!!

LML, hope move was smooth and not too stressfull.

Bloobs, I think the doctor was just covering herself by trying to point out all the posibilities, even the very unlikely ones. Do you think it could be hormonal imbalance?  Your daughters party sounded great.

Sasha, thanks for asking bout my health. I am slowly getting stronger, but its been a real struggle. I am a stone lighter than before I was pregnant and look skinny but not in a good way! 

Hello to Mini-me   

Pen, how are you doing? 

love to everyone else too, Bree xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Bree, glad you are feeling a bit better.  It must be frustrating and I bet you just want to press the fast forward button sometimes until you are fully back to your old self.  I'm a stone lighter than before my most recent tx too, but it's creeping back up again now  - all the chocolate !!!    I've even been known to pinch DDs chocolate after she's gone to bed !!    


Roze, thanks so much for all your advice, and to everyone else's kind thoughts about my scan etc.  I am hopeful too that they will be able to find out what the cause is .... either perimenopause or fibroids or suchlike.  At least the female GP took me seriously !!! Male GPs shouldn't be allowed to treat women !!!   

I am so happy that you have got your cough sorted at last.  Well done you for persevering.  Hopefuly now you can gambol and spring into spring with much more energy !!!

Love to everyone else,
Blooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

So sorry for not posting, its been a combination of being super busy with young Olliebob and laying low a bit to lick my wounds.

Roze so glad you at last have some sort of breakthrough good for you for sticking at them and I am so pleased you are feeling a bit better!

Bloobs darling hope you are ok and not worrying to much. Hope they will find out what is causing the horrid AF and be able to help and put your mind at rest.  Give us a call when you get a mo for a catch up.

LML hope the move went well!  How is your woofer settling in to his new home and Maddy for that matter!

Thanks to everyone for asking after me/us.  We are doing ok. Well we are struggling a bit to be honest. But hanging in there and its so much easier knowing you are all there for us when we are ready to talk.

Sorry to post quickly and run but just wanted to let you know we are still here and say a quick hello

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bree    , its not easy recovering when you have a bigger sibling with lots of energy to care for. Pitty you DS can't give you some of his.


Pen    , it is a process to letting go so don't be surprised if some days are harder than others. You've wanted this for Ollie and yourselves so much and its going to take time to heal from that grief ,of not having the other little person you were so hoping for in your lives.


Bloobs. I think I have come out in sympathy with your plight   . The last week or so I have been having some heavy discharge and then over the last few days some light spotting too. Went to GP today and he did a load of swabs. He is also treating me for bacterial vaginosis. I hope the day will come very soon for both of us when all that occurs down there medically is the regular smear test. Sending lots of love.


Off to lie down on the sofa and watch Holby City. I've had far too many pancakes than are good for me   and that on top of a big lunch as well (celebrating what would have been my 8th wedding anniversary).


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha my lovely, I hope your 'bits' are OK now !!! Our 'bits' have had a severe battering over the last few years so it;s no wonder they are protesting !!!!   

Yes, let's hope they settle down soon.

It's quiet on here !!

Love to everyone,
Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS I hadn't realised AT ALL that Cat had twin boys !!!  Wow, that passed me by completely !  Am I the only one not to know ? If you are reading Cat, congratulations !!!! 
       

Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi everyone 

Pen , think of you often.

Sasha, bloobs, hope you are both doing ok...

Rose, so glad you have finally got the right treatment and are feeling better already

ok here apart from sinusitis and homeless!! Staying at in laws as refused to accept new house (military) as was disgusting. Apart from having 6 different colours of carpet and Walls patched up with different coloured paint patches, it was dirty, mouldy and had cigarette burns. So we threw our toys out of pram, and refused to move in. we have left our house spotless. So now all our wordly goods in storage whilst they make good the house, and we have new move in date next week.  Madeleine has been with us and been lovely, though the removal men got some dirty scowls!!

But we had lovely drink with lirac and family last night. 

Mini me, no worries, catch up later in the year...

Definitely hitting wine and chocolate tonight!!

Will keep you all posted, best wishes

lml xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh blimey LML !!!!!
Poor you, tho' you seem to be dealing with it in your usual serene way.  How annoying !!    
Some people eh  ?

I once let my house out in Bradford, only to find the tenants left it in a terrible state, which included dog sh*t everywhere, a box freezer left off in hot summer weather, full of old mouldy food and plenty of maggots !, dodgy semi pornographic photo of the tenants (2 gay women) and their teenage daughter. The tenants were both fat and not spring chickens, and the photos were of them messing around on a bed, dressed in little dutch girls outfits, and their daughter in the photos too ! Hmmmmmmm !  There was also just loads of general rubbish, *** ash and filth !!!

Good luck and hope things get sorted soon.  Keep us posted and kisses to Madeleine.  Enjoy the wine and choccy !!

Lucky you meeting Lirac !

Loads of love to everyone !

Blooobs xxxxxx


----------



## roze

Blimey several times over!

LML that sounds dreadful however I have had family (RAF) living in Forces accommodation so I know how bad they can get sometimes. You would have thought that someone would have checked it out before they re let the property? My cousin lived in a house with mould growing everywhere and no central heating- there was only one dodgy gas fire in the whole property. Its bad that our armed forces have to seemingly put up with lower standards than civilians would ever be permitted to do. As Bloobs has said, you seem to be coping with it all fantastically.  I would be ranting and raving. I hope you eventually settle well into your new home despite the rough start.

Bloobs, that sounds like a nightmare too! Hope you didn't lose out financially.

Wine sounds a great idea. I have a day and half of antibiotics left ie the last one will be  on Monday morning.I think you need to wait 24 hours or so before drinking. I am counting the hours as well as the pills as I really could do with some nice rose to wash down a nice meal!  Things are otherwise well; I still have a bit of a cough but effectively my pneumonia seems to be  on the way out and I feel so much better. I had bags of energy today in the park which shows the contrast to how I felt previously but hey, we need to move on.

Kids now in bed, now eating some home cooked chow mein and hoping to watch some nice tv!

The weather is meant to be nice this week , apart from Northern Ireland and parts of Scotland, so hopefully everyone will be enjoying the start of spring!

post soon, lots of love, roze  xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

So lovely to see everyones posts. 

Won't try to do personels because i'm bound to mess it up at the moment! 

Just wanted to let people know that Sasha and i and the children are planning to meet up in the Luton area on 20th April. We are going to meet late morning in a lovely park and have a picnic . If anyone fancies joining us please IM me and i'll let you know the exact location. It would be lovely to see some of  our amazing children together again. 

Izzy x


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy,


We can't wait   ! I hope the weather cooperates as it is meant to be a fantastic place for young children.


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow you lucky people !!!  If only I could join you !!  


Izzy and Sasha, we will have to have a long chats on the phone to make up for not meeting.


In the meantime please all book your holidays in Scotland so you can come and visit me on the way !!!!        Go on, you can do it !  It's 17 degrees here today !!!

Blooobs xxxx
PS Can one of you PM me where near Luton you are going, as it might be a good place for me to meet my brother and his wife and their DS when I am at my parents maybe later in the year ?


----------



## Sasha B

Done    .


----------



## lovemylabrador

Yay!!!! Izzy, sasha, we will come too!! So excited!! Can't IM u at the mo, no Internet, almost no phone reception, but will be in touch in couple of weeks when Internet connected. 

Hi everyone. Installed at new place, quite comfortable now. 

Looking forward to being better connected, but thinking of you all...

Lml xxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi LML
Brilliant to hear that you are all settled in after the trauma of the move - was wondering how you were getting on.
Meet up sounds great but maybe a bit far for us this time   
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry Lirac. If its ant help I could pick you up from St Albans Station (20 mins by fast train from St Pancrass) and drive you over there. Let me know if you think this might make a difference or not.


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac, you are welcome to stay!! X


----------



## Izzy x

Lml: Thats great news that you can come too. It will be lovely to see you and your little one again. I will steer clear of the noodles this time ! Last time i saw you at wagga mammas i got absolutely covered them because Jack was trying to use chop sticks and Tom was hurling chop suey everywhere! Can't wait to see you again. 

Sasha:Bring on the sun on that day! I haven't met your littlest one yet....last time i saw you he was a gorgeous bump.

Bluebell: I knew you would wish you were down here to meet us. Will definitely make up for it with an enormous telephone call. Feet up, glass of wine and a good old chat. 17 degree's!.....i thought it was snowing up there! 

Lirac: Shame that it looks like you probably won't make it this time. Loooks like there are several more meets over the year though. I will be coming to as many as i can and it would be great to catch up with you at one of them.  

Take care everyone, 
Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just wanted to say would love have been able to meet up with you Izzy and Sasha, but that is the day we go on our hols!! Have a great time girls.

Love to you all,

Bloobs - Big xx's from daisy, xxx

xx


----------



## roze

Hi ladies,

Just saying hi and trying to bump up the thread as I seem to lose it everytime!

Hope everyone is well. Things are good with me. I still amazingly have a job ( however other colleagues haven't so can share their angst) and right now need to concentrate on keeping the show on the road for the girls sakes. The sharpest cuts have been made so I'm probably ok at least until this time next year unless there is a major shock with funding or government policy. 

Nurseries are certainly expensive. DH wanted to go back to work 4 days but his salary won't cover the additional fees for an extra day even if DD is at school, plus reduction in tax credits so can't afford it anyway however I do wonder whether he should do so in case I lose my job and his might be at risk. In the longer term its the best thing to do and there is no guarantee his school could let him do it next year, so its a bit of a gamble.
He will definitely go back 4 days or even full time in 2012 if he can.
I think being part time and having the larger chunk of childcare is getting to him; men just don't have the same networks and it isnt still the usual thing.

Where will these economic problems ever end. I didn't go on the march today but most of it seemed to have been peaceful. I hope someone listens to public opinion but feel that they won't really and the cuts wont slow down. I can't seek why putting so many public sectors workers out of a job within a very short period can ever help rather than hinder the economy as its putting too many on the labour market at the one time. 

We get DD's school place confirmation on 4th April. Exciting times as can start planning ahead a bit better but feel sad and wanting to make the most of my little girl before she really goes out to the big bad world!

Anyway, must get to bed, as planning a day out tomorrow but not sure where yet!

Lirac,hope you are ok. Hows the mock cycle going?  

love to everyone,

roze  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE!!!
Dan's is gift to me is that he is now sleeping through from 7 to 6 (we have now had a whole week of it). Bliss!

Enjoy your day.

Sasha xxx

p.s Looking forward to our mini-meet in a few weeks time.


----------



## bluebell

Yes, Happy Mummy's Day everyone.

Well done Dan !!!!  So he knows how to pamper his mummy !!

I got a lovely felt flower 'sculpture' from DD1 as well as a beautiful card she had made at nursery for me with hearts all over it.

Both DDs now recovering from chicken pox !!!

Roze, great news you still have your job.  It's so tough now with those buggers in parliament !  I am on a 1 year contract now so have no job security at all.  In fact I have to fund raise for my own salary !!  Let us know how you got on with DD1's school application.  My DD goes to school too in the autumn. It's a little, local, rural school ... all old fashioned and Victorian looking with only a tarmac playground, 2 teachers and 25 children max !!!  I have mixed feelings about it, but having felt we could choose from about 5 others in reality that is the only suitable one as it is the only one where she is eligible for the school bus as it is the school she is allocated to !!!  If we chose another school we would have to take her ourselves.

LML .... how are you getting on with the move ? All settled in yet ?

Love to everyone else,
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi everyone - back online!!! Will pop back later when Madeleine snoozing, just wanted to say Hi!!

LML xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello All,
Just a quick one because i need to get to bed. We are leaving the house at 3:30am to catch a flight to Spain. Very excited about it....just hope DH gets back in time because he is flying back from a work trip tonight and he flies into a diffeerent airport. He has got to pick us up on the may down south! 

Will be away until the end of next week but just wanted everyone to know that the mini meet is happening in Luton area on the 20th April. Picnic and play planned! 

Need to go to bed for a couple of hours. sorry no personals. 

Izzy xx

p.s: We are on holiday in spain....not treatment this time ! Staying in same hotel as we used to stay in on our treatment breaks though. We loved it there! Jack knows nothing about his special conception yet.......his favourite food is piella though....weird isn't it! not going to read anything into it though...after all....i am partial to a bit of Sangria myself!


----------



## bluebell

Oh wow Izzy ..... have a lovely holiday and enjoy the wallowy reminiscing.  Are you visiting the clinic /  Of course you will be back by the time you ready this but I hope you enjoyed your sangria !!!!!

Wish I could go to the 'ball' on the 20th !!!     

Great that you are 'back' LML !!  Tell us how it all went !

Blooobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, have a fab time in Spain. Looking forward to hearing all about it. 


Bloobs, one day you will come to the ball    . Thank you for your lovely phone message, it sooooo made my day. Huge hugs back at you.


LML, glad you are back on line. Hope all the unpacking is going well.


Roze, how are you and your little ladies doing?


Hi to Bel, Crusoe, RSMUM, Bree, Lirac and the lovely Pen. 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi everyone,

So pleased to be back. Still very hectic here, off to a wedding this weekend, so packing for me, Madeleine and dog, as DH is meeting us there... We are leaving Madeleine with Auntie/Uncle/Cousins for first time. Bit anxious as she has only really ever stayed with my Mum, BUT really looking forward to 2 full nights sleep - she has taken to joining us in bed about 5, if not earlier! 

We are settled really well. We've made ourselves comfortable in the house, hardly notice the 6 different coloured carpets any more!! The base is really friendly, and lots of stuff for littlies, also river with ducks, big hit with both Madeleine (she hammers on front door shouting 'duck! duck! duck') and also with dogster, though one wants to feed them, and other one wants to eat them. Think we will be happy here, thanks for asking.

Izzy - say hola to Spain for us!

Can't wait for the picnic!

Will be back after weekend, hello to all, its so great to catch up with you all... 

Best wishes,

LML xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR LOVELY BLOOBS!!!

HAVE A FAB DAY AND SENDING YOU LOTS OF LOVE.



SASHA XXX


----------



## bluebell

Thanks lovely Sasha !!!!!!!!!!!!       

Had a lovely day, culminating in a gorgeous curry out.  The trouble is, when we got home, DD1 thought she had left her bunny in the park (we called in on the park on the way home coz such a lovely, warm evening), so I had to drive back and search the park with a head torch (as well as going back to search the curry house toilets etc), but then he appeared, hiding behind the kettle at home !.  It was all a bizzarre end to a birthday, but it's nothing new ... two weeks ago I had to do a round trip of 34 miles late one evening to collect aforementioned bunny from another curry house !!!!  He'd been left on top of the fish tank.
Off for a week of utter peace in DH's family's cottage by a beautiful loch...... and even better, just the 4 of us (albeit with a few friends visiting) !!
Love n kisses to you all !!
Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Bluebell,

Sounds like 'bunny business' to me!!         

Just a flying visit, will post soon - on Easter hols now - hurrah!     

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

A quick one from me too. 

Bloobs, I can imagine your trip back to the park and to the curry house! Only a mum would do all of that!

When DD was younger she was inseparable from her two comforters which she called her babies ( faceless things in little hats looked like a big hanky tied together in the corner sort of things-- you might have seen them). Anyway they were always being lost so I decided to print off photos of them from the internet and took them around with me in the nappy bag in case they were needed in a missing persons search.  I had to give one to her childminders husband as it had been left in their house one weekend and he needed an accurate description in order to find it. I also had to put one up at a local bus stop when one went missing in the street. True enough, someone called my number which I'd put on the photo and it was safely returned.  They always got so dirty so unbeknown to DD, I used to boil them up in a saucepan with some washing powder. 

Those were the days. Motherhood, eh? !


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


I had one of those moments today which took me right back...


We went to Whipsnade zoo and were walking along the elephant enclosure. I remember doing that nearly two years ago in June and taking a phone call from the clinic where I had my hcg levels done, that I was not pregnant. There were a lot of people around and I had Bella with me so I had to hold it together until I got home. That was the BFN after my m/c, so a particularly tough time. I felt like having another baby was becoming a slimmer and slimmer possibility and lets face it whenever you get a BFN anyway, it is pretty rubbish! Today I was walking along the same pathway with Bella running a long ahead and my beautiful boy sound asleep in his buggy. How things have changed in those two years. I feel so incredibly blessed. 


Looking forward to the mini meet next week. Can I just make sure I know who is coming so we know who to look out for: Izzy, LML, Roze? Let me know if I have missed anyone out.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Hope you are all okay? I have been absolute rubbish at posting, but just wanted to say a quick hello to you all and let you know that I do come on and read your posts...I like to keep my eye on you all!!

All is great with us, Daisy is 11 months and a total character, so funny and lovely...every day is a joy. I can't believe where the last 11 months have gone. I have to pinch myself that she will be one next month!! We are off to florida tomorrow which will be interesting, but 2 weeks away as a family is so exciting...I can't wait. Anyway, over to you guys..

Bluebelle - Lovely to talk to you the other night...finally! Everytime I speak to you I feel as if I have known you forever and we have only met once! Really lovely to chat about our beautiful girls. xxx

Sasha - Bought a tear to my eye when you were talking about your experience recently. I have lots of those and know exactly what you mean about being blesses...I am so grateful every day.

Crusoe - Where are you chick? Would love an update, xxx

GG - Hiya lisa, how are things with you? Are you up our way over the summer for a meet up? xx

Izzy - We went back to Spain last year to Marbella to lay a few ghosts, we went out there so many times for treatment that we got to know it so well and love it, I think we are going to go back this year also...holiday only!! x

Hi to mini-me, Roze, LML, Lirac and all you lovely girlies,

Love,
Bel,xxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi All.

Just back from a wonderful holiday in Spain. I guess it is an upside of treatment.....we have discovered an area of the world that we really love that we would probably not have gone to if we hadn't had to go there. 

We drove past Ceram but neither of us felt the need to mention it. Jack was singing away in the back of the car at the time and i felt so happy.......a bit like your Zoo trip Sasha....sometimes things just make you feel so very blessed. 

Bel: Daisy is 11 months!! Thats amazing! If you do go back to Marbella we have found quite a few child friendly activities in that area if you need some ideas! 

Mini meet is on for Wednesday in park near Luton. Planning to meet at 11:00 am and bring picnic lunch. Can't wait to see a few of you and see the children together. Hope the weather stays good. 

Take care everyone
Izzy xxx


----------



## bluebell

Helloooooooooooo !

Just a quickie from me as I am supposed to be working !!

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely day tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!      

More from me later,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies, 

Belated birthday wishes to bloobs!! 

Looking forward to tomorrow

Lml xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi guys,

For those going to the mini meet tomorrow, hope you all have a fab time.  Weather looks good   

Love
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML & Izzy, looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.


   Bloobs. Hope you had a fab holiday.


Lovely Bel, I can't believe Daisy is 11 months already. Hope you're having a wonderful time in Florida as I type!


Mini-me, hope you are well hun. Sorry you can't join us tomorrow.

My little man did half a day settling at the childminder and when I came to pick him up he had a lovely time and was smiling ear to ear. It makes me feel a little bit less anxious about leaving him when I start work but I am dreading leaving him for 11 hour days. He still seems so little and he's my still my baby.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi! Sorry I don't come on her often, I do read all your posts though  , and think of you all often..just wanted to pop on to wish you all a very Happy Easter  and hope the sun is shining where you are.  

How did the meet go? Maybe one day I'll get out of Wales to meet some of you!  

So lovely to read some of you going back to Spain etc. and Sasha, I have so many experiences like yours, I think, for a lot of us who've had multiple treatments, the memories of local places and events are often tinged with bitter/sweet thoughts - ooh and Yes, ring me any time, after 9 is best though as I'm always struggling to get my two to bed! sigh!

Have you all had a lovely weekend? We've had quite a few days where we've just pottered in the garden which is lovely but sooo much stuff ends up in there..just having a break from picking up Easter egg wrappers, various garden toys, fluffy bunnies etc.    

Life here's ok, still hard going through  , but the girls are fab- 10 and 3 in a few weeks! I have started doing a breast feeding support group thingy which is exciting, and DD2 starts school in September so I hope to get exercising again then! 

Amazing to read all your stories of your little ones growing so fast, I can't believe I'm ( unsuccessfully   ) potty training and dealing with someone who is experimenting with make-up occaisionally!

Anyway, with much love to you all, my fantastic abroadie buddies..

Happy Easter and hope it's  been a lovely one  

XXX


----------



## lovemylabrador

hello all! typing with madeleine's 'help'!!!

Hope you all had lovely weekend - just brilliant to have the sun!!

Meet was great! Lovely picnic in the park, just gorgeous to see all the littlies running around together... RSMUM - my Mum lives in mid Wales - we go quite a lot - are you that part of the country...??

Sorry been dipping in and out as ever, but thinking of you all...

LML  xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!

Just having a sneaky break from work to write something to my lovely Abroadie chums !!!

RSMUM ... sooooooo lovely to see a post from you and thanks for your lovely Easter card.  You are right we haven't chatted for a few weeks ..... life has been mad for us.  Our holiday proved to be lovely but fraught !!  DD2, who we thought had chicken pox mildly a few weeks ago before DD1 got full blown c. pox, got it really badly on holiday.  It was so bad that her pox went septic and she got secondary infections including in her ears !  So, we had several really screamy nights with ear ache, and an extremely sore 'lady garden' amongst other places, poor little soul.  Needless to say we had the proverbial emergency doctor trip to a tiny doctor practice in Kinloch Rannoch .. a wild and remote place !!  We also had a massive water leak (water pouring through living room ceiling at 10pm) in DH's family cottage which involved plumbers, and, even worse, unexpected visits from the outlaws !!!.  Otherwise the holiday was great !!!  Also, our extension is nearly finished and we are frantically getting it furnished before my Swiss aunt and uncle visit next week.  Helllllllllllp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.... but glad you are OK.  I love reading your news.  Your life is always so full and frantic, but at the same time you always have this aura of calmness and I am always so inspired how so unstressed and chilled you are despite any madness !!!!  Can't wait to visit you !  I'll phone soon !


Glad the meet went so well !!  We had 21 degrees and sun here so you lot must have been in the tropics !!  Can someone email me some photos pretty please or esle    ? 


Mini-me, will you be up in bonny Scotland again sometime this year ?  Would love to meet again !

Sasha, you are so lovely and your little boy is so lucky to have such a wonderful mummy.  Yes, it is so hard giving them to a childminder.  Usually DH drops DD2 off, but yesterday I did and it was so hard.  She was so sweet and smiley in the morning and I hated feling that I knew where she ws going and that she wasi n blissful ignorance (not that she doesn't like it there !!), and really missed her when I dropped her off.  Give your lovely ones a big hug from Aunty Bluebell, and lets speak soon xxxxxxxxxx

LML, how is the new house ?

Bel, hope you are having an amazing holiday.  Can't wait to hear all about it.  You say the loveliest things.  You too are very special to me .... let's always stay in touch !    I hope Daisy has a fantastic 1st birthday !!  Looking forward to the ** photos !

Roze, how are you.  Let's speak soon !

Izzy, we haven't had our catch up chat yet !!!!   Will call soon when the frantic madness eases !!!

Pen, are you still reading this thread ?  I will call you soon too !!

.. and last but certainly not least,  Crusoe, where are you ?  I would love to hear your news !!!

My DDs are growing up fast too !  DD1 is still sooo sweet and babyish in some ways (e.g. she loves her fluffy easter chickies) but is so teenage in others.  She told me the other day that she is really into Lady Gaga and started doing this so-called funky dance with a really serious grown-up expression, but then ruined it all by saying that she likes Michael Jackson !!!  Having said she wanted to wear her trendy top the other day, she then flipped and decided she wanted the one with the guinea pigs on instead !!!  Talking of guinea pigs, that has been anotehr time gobbler .... one of our two has been a bit under the weather so I have had to syringe feed it 5 times a day !!!  It seems much better now though !    DD2 is a delight ... all smiles and fun and loves playing all sorts of games.  Last night she was in the garden and I said "Do you want a bath ?" and she squealed in absolute delight and crawled sooooooo fast on all fours (ie on hands and feet, not knees, if you see what I mean) to the bathroom !!!

Loadsa lurrrrv,
Bloooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say a quick hello to you all!


----------



## roze

Hi- me too!

Hope everyone is well. I know Bloobs is a little cheesed off this evening! Hope that all works out!  xx

I have been thinking about Lirac- anyone heard from her?

Life here is busy busy busy. I asked for more interesting work and I got it with bells on. The good thing is that it keeps me challenged and up to date with skills etc which is quite something these days. The downside is that its taking up more time. I've been getting up at 6am to steam carrots and parsnips for the childrens meals and thats on days when I go and do a full days work. Its about getting the right balance but we are on a knife edge with everything not least finances. Child care costs are £1400 per month for just two days for all three children. I don't know how we've  managed it but we are still afloat but we can't realistically keep this up for another three and a half years with the twins.  It just about works- most of the time but a lot of the time it doesn't and we get very stressed out. 

My partner though takes them all to a twins club on one of the days he doesn't work and we saw some photos of everyone today, and I didn't half feel left out! Felt very upset about what I saw as missing their childhood and have started working out the financial picture if I give up work and he goes back full time. Probably won't do it but life with all its compromises does place a lot of pressure on people. I am the main breadwinner and wish I wasn't to be honest.

Trying to work out what to do and thinking of going back down to a three day week as we wouldn't be any worse off, but my workload may be less interesting and hold me back.

Anyone else struggling with the weight of everything on their shoulders and would like to offload/share either her or PM?

love to all,

roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze, would love to hsare but don't have time !!!  I should have talked to you in the last half an hour instead of wasting in on ** when I was supposed to be working !!    Worked yesterday and today as had to catch up from skiving as had Swiss aunt and uncle staying last week so yes, I feel totally overhwhelmed sometimes and there are jsut some things (e.g. putting all those baby photo into albums, let alone important things like insuring the car !!!) that never get done !).


Nevertheless I will try to phone you one evening next week as it is so long since we chatted !

I presume we are all busy as it is so quiet on this thread !!    

Lirac posts on TX or not TX, which I dip into now and again (but wouldn't dare post on !!   ),
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Roze, I know exactly what you mean      . I feel like I've climbed everest and back to have my children only to not see them for half the week when I go back to work. I have looked into childminding but it takes a year to become qualified. They have no fast track process for those already qualified and working in childcare which I find    . Nannying is not an option for me as I would be very restricted with school pick ups and drop offs. As it is I will be racing both children to the childminder to get to work on time. It all feels wrong. Lirac has just had a cycle and is in her 2ww. 


Bloobs. Your life sounds full to the hilt! You two lovely ladies are giving you lots of fun times by the sounds of it. Will try and call you again to catch up soon.


As for me, I am counting down the days before I start work on the 7th of June and trying to make the best of each and every moment.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Sorry to be remiss at posting on this site - it is where I started off and then I lost loads of people, only to find them again on the other thread - not sure why!
As Sasha says, on the dreaded 2ww at the moment - should know on Friday 13th! It all got a bit stressful towards the end as the EC was brought forward and we couldn't get flights (Royal Wedding week etc) so ended up driving all the way down to Alicante. Fortunately, journey went well and we got to see some lovely places en route. Managed a whole week of r and r in Denia at a resort hotel, so it has felt like a holiday despite tx. 
Not too optimistic - although 5 day blast was very good quality apparently - because I could only have SET. Birth experience means that it is considered too dangerous for me to have twins and would have to have had selective reduction and couldn't face that. Have one frozen too.
Returning to work - as you know, I have done it differently and have worked full time and more during Sam's first year and only reduced at the end of March. I work in local government and so timed it to coincide with the cuts. Have bits and bobs organised of other stuff but basically planning to stay at home if I can. DH's business is yet to fully get off the ground and may yet be forced to do more, but keeping fingers crossed.
Roze - know exactly how manic life can be when trying to balance everything, and I only have one to worry about! Happy to meet up in London sometime if you are free?
Sasha - you are so good at remembering everyone and everything - thankyou!
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac, sorry to have posted your news. When we had our meet up LML was filling me in on your cycle and from what you posted on our BFP broad I estimated your dates. I think you are amazing, driving to Spain with a little one in tow.


                   for your lovely embie. I know how emotionally tough the 2ww can be and how things constantly play on your mind.  Will be praying for a fab result on the 13th but in the meantime post away. We are all here to support you    .


At risk of uncovering old wounds, which I really don't want to do, there was a debate which became rather heated over using Bumps and Babies for more detailed pg / baby talk so that Abroadies would not aiienate those ttc who were yet to fall pregnant or may have had losses. Hence the other thread was started. I still find it sad as I am friends with people on the other thread, that we weren't able to work it out and find a way forward without breaking the group up.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Just heard about 10 mins ago - wait was killing me! Its a    - can't believe that we have been this lucky twice   

Only downside is that the hcg is 165, which is very high - higher than last time when I was pregnant with twins, and of course, twins are what I am not allowed to have, which is why I had SET. Testing again on Monday - apparently only a 0.2% chance that the blast could have developed into identical twins so keeping everything crossed!

Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Wooooo Hooooooo!!!                 


I wouldn't worry too much. Mine was 376 12dp3dt and that resulted in my daughter. Sooooooooooooo pleased for you.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Thanks for the reassurance - really don't think I could face any reduction procedures  
I was thinking it might be higher because I am a day later with the testing - 9dp5dt.
Anyway, fab news - off to celebrate with DH and Sam - probably a pizza as he likes those!


----------



## bluebell

Woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Lirac that's fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!                     
         spin

So pleased for you !!

My HCG was about 3900 when I tested last time .... twins, so I wouldn't worry.  What was your HCG last time ?  Whenever I looked at HCG websites it seemed pretty clear that levels are so variabe, both from person to person, and also with the same person each time, so (I know this is easy for me to say !     ) but try not to get too hung up on HCG levels if you can !!
Hope you enjoyed your pizza and pleeeeeeeease keep us posted !
I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy !!
Loads of love, and to everyone else too !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac,

Brilliant, fabulous, wonderful, wonderful news...

I'm so thrilled for you and dh...

Congratulations!! Will give you a bell next week...

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML             that it'll be you next hun. It would be lovely to get together over the summer.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rose39

Ladies - please may I join you on here? I am newly pregnant (yippee!) after 10 rounds of tx (history below). Am delighted and the news is still sinking in! Looking forward to getting to know you! I had treatment initially in London and then in Cape Town.

Lirac - congratulations hun! Your HCG level doesn't look excessively high for a singleton - mine was 291 at 9dp5dt, and my consultant has already said it looks like a high chance of twins. Am itching to find out whether there's one or two in there! First scan is May 25th. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies - am currently channel hopping trying to work out what else I can watch other than Eurovision   .

Rose xx


----------



## Sasha B

Rose!!!! So glad you found us.

*Welcome to Abroadies!*

Congratulations once again on your  !

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## tsup

Hello,
It has been so long since I have discovered abroadies that it seems like in another life, when we were trying for our son, back in 2005 and then kept reading until 2009 when I gave birth to our daughter. I have posted rarely at IM's thread but there are names like Bluebel, Sasha, Bel, GG, RSMUM, Crusoe, Izzy, Almamay, etc, that seem to just have a face inside my mind and, like it is with old friends, it is very easy to connect to you all again, although it is more a one way connection since I was never an active poster. Anyway, I am thinking of going back, to Bcnivf, for the frosties we decided to transfer from IM and I felt that I should let you Know.
Love to you all,
Tsup


----------



## Sasha B

Tsup,


Lovely to hear from you. All the very best for your upcoming FET. Please let us know how you get on.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Lirac,

Just wanted to add my congratulations!!! Wahoooo!! Well done you...  

Lots of love,
Bel and Daisy, x


----------



## Bel

Hi Tsup,

Great to hear from you and good luck with your forthcoming FET...  

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Just popping by to say a very quick hello and say a massive congratulations to Lirac, am really delighted for you sweetheart.  Hope your pregnancy is trouble free and enjoyable. Will keep popping by to check on you   

You may have noticed me not posting for some considerable time and I'm sorry not to have been in touch.  I have been suffering really badly with a combination of depression and awful menopause symptoms that between them turned me into a complete disaster zone.  I dont want to get into it to much and bore the pants off everyone but I have now managed to get access to some therapy and some medication to help me try and improve things.  It got to a point where I just had to face that my head was severely screwed up but at least now I am doing something about it.

I need, amongst many other things, to come to terms with 7 years of treatment, 11 failures, not being able to have any more children but also of course the success we have been so fortunate to have with our beautiful Ollie, its going to take time I think and I am going to need to step away from FF on a regular basis but couldnt bear not to come here and check in from time to time as I am doing now.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all for your love and support and hope that there are more successes to celebrate with you over the coming months and years. I will never disappear completely but whilst my head is messed up I find it hard to come back here.

Sending you all tons of love and hugs, take care everyone

Pen
xxx


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

Pen, know exactly what your're talking about hun- if I can help in any way please let me know. I am happy to chat on the phone- I can't recall if you have my number but please PM me if not. Some space is good. We are still here for you as and when.

Tsup and Rose( great name!) hello and welcome to the thread.

Lirac- what can I say!  Not a  lot so           ^beware^  Oops not sure how some of that lot got in here but hey, its great news!

I don't think you should worry too much about twins; my number for a singleton was higher than 165 at 11 days dpt. You are still well in the range for a single baby!  Best wishes! Would be happy to meet up in London; I am off half term week if that suits.?

take care everyone,


roze xx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Pen,
So sorry that you are having a tough time - do keep popping in and hope that things get better for you soon - sounds as if you are well on the way. Sad that you moved away just as we were about to meet up  

Hcg - had second bloods done today and was 616 - this is a problem as the levels are doubling every 24 hours instead of every 48. Clinic said that they double checked a SET with IB as they thought initial figure was high as an early test (?) but that it isn't so much the initial number but the rate at which it doubles which is the key thing.  They were hoping for a figure between 350 and 400. They said that it could just be a very good embryo and implantation is happening well, or that I could be one of the 0.2% whose blasts go on to become identical twins. Nothing I can do about it at the moment and trying not be too anxious. Have scan arranged for 10th June so will know for certain then.

Half term would be good for a meet - PM me with some suggestions as my diary probably easier to manage than yours!

Ladies - many thanks for the congratulations and good wishes - keep pinching myself!

Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, it is so lovely to hear from you    . I totally understand that you need to take a step back from FF at this time. We are all here for you but I can imagine the grief that you are going through surrounding having another baby and how painful that is for you. I know you don't feel it at the moment, but you should be proud of all that you have achieved. Look at the journey you have been on, look at how many challenges you have had to overcome and yet you still had the strength to carry on. It's got to take it out of you and now that you have your beautiful little Ollie and the striving has finally stopped I think the emotional accumulation of the all the years of tx plus the traumatic time you had with Ollie's pregnancy are finally taking their toll. Now is the time to be kind to yourself, to let yourself grieve but also just to rest and heal. Please know that this is a safe place that you can pop into from time to time or whenever you feel you would like to. 


Lirac, my love, not that I am an expert but I do think it is highly likely that you have a very early implanter. I know only the scan will tell and I can imagine you worried about falling into that 2% bracket but bloods don't always give you a conclusive picture. Will be thinking of you on the 10th.


Roze, I'd love to meet up but I am spending that week away with my in-laws so count me in next time. Hope you and your girlies are well.


Ladies, I have got less than 3 weeks until I go back to work and to be honest I am dreading it. I won't see my lovely children for 2 whole days apart from waking up in the morning and bedtimes. The thought of this is tearing me apart. It's not just that I am going back to work for very little profit (once I pay 2 child minders there will be very little left over to live on) but also neither of my two sleep through at night and if I've had a particularly bad night I have to have a nap during the day when Dan has his otherwise I just can't function. It scares me that I'll be doing 10 hour days on very little sleep because I am already feeling permanently tired. I don't want to put myself in a position where I am going to make myself ill or where our family suffers. As I work with children I am on the go all the time. There is an alternative of starting a business from scratch (without the need for childcare as I can work in my own time) but it is a risk and I know my parents will be up in arms if I decide to take it. I just want to do the best thing for me and for my children. Not that I am complaining, but I don't ever get any extra help outside of my lovely Dad who comes over an hour every day to help with the children but he is now over 70 and his health hasn't been that good recently. I am doing it all on my own. I just wonder if I am over stretching myself too much? 


Sorry for unloading. Sometimes i do find it hard being alone and its just nice to know that I can share this stuff with you and you won't judge me.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sasha,
I can totally sympathise with your situation - would be great if you could use your child-care skills and stay at home.
Had you thought of doing child-minding yourself? 
My parents find Sam quite hard work although I am always very grateful to them for stepping in at the last minute when needed - like tomorrow!
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Lirac, 

I have looked into childminding but in my area it takes a year to become qualified and they don't have any fast track for anyone who is already a childcare practitioner. Silly really. A year is too long for me to wait. I am just going to have to see how it works and if it is too much I may have to look at other work options.

How are you doing hun? Is it starting to sink in yet that you are pg again? I know you are anxious about your scan but try and enjoy the fact that you have just cleared a major hurdle. As we all know its a case of taking them one at a time.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Pen,

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time. If you fancy a little meet up and a chat anytime let me know. We aren't far from each other in distance as I live in Worcestershire. I am off work on a Thursday if you fancy it?

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bel,

Thank you that is really kind.  Ollie goes to nursery on Thursday afternoons but we are free tomorrow morning if you are bored!  Otherwise we are on holiday next week and then back so could do something then, would be lovely to meet you.

Pen
xxx

Thank you to everyone who has PM'd me. You guys are the best xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me.

I'm in my hotel in Tallinn, Estonia.  DH and I are having a sprog-free few days and it has been lovely.  Just wanted to pop in to say how bizarre it has been at times.  Although it feels very Scandinavian here, parts of Tallinn are very like Brno, and it just feels so odd being in a European city and noy going for tx.  DH and I both feel like we should be calling to see how many embryos we have etc.  We were on a tram today and the road was just like Hilti, which you Reprofit girlies will know only too well !  It has really made us think about what we have been through.  We have had such a lovely time though ... such a treat.

Have read through all the recent posts.  I will post again when I get home to reply to everyone, but in the meantime, sending the biggest of hugs to Pen and to Sasha.  I will call yuou both when I get back.

Big kisses from a vodka and garlicky-breathed Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, get used to this new tx free lifestyle hun! Hope you & Dh are having a fabulous time. xxx


----------



## roze

Hear hear!  Have a wonderful time in Tallinn.Personally I found the whole decade (almost) of going for tx much harder than anything that cropped up with actually having children, even on the really challenging days. However having tx for so long left us with scars and insecurity, and to a degree the suppression and denial of pain as we tried to protect ourselves against more and more failure and upset. Its strange to suddenly have all that taken away, but I don't miss it- its just different.

Sasha, I think your feelings are normal but things might be different, and better when you envisage, when you go back? Things might settle down for you or alternative opportunities might merge.
I know however the feeling of dread when the end of maternity leave beckons. I've never really got over going back when the twins were 5 months old, albeit part time and what bothers me most is how it fills your head and a load of rubbish and politics takes up room in your thoughts when you just want to look after your children. I am so convinced now that having a baby changes your neural networks and it takes time for our brains to adjust to allow different pathways to be fired up. Are you able to give it 6 months and then see?

Lirac, I would try not to worry at this stage. There isn't anything that can be done at this stage. Hope you can relax and enjoy things. Easier said than done I know.

love to everyone else.

feeling exhausted so need to get an early night, and stop myself from staying up to watch Question Time which should be interesting this week!

take care everyone,

roze


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie as I'm working today.......

Hlinky, not Hilti !!    
Hilti makes machines or something !!
Must have been the vodka !  Drank too much !!!      

Love to all and more later      
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## roze

Not an iphone predicter text then?!


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Bloobs - You make me laugh, sounds like you are having a fab time and you both deserve it...enjoy!  

Sasha - I remember really well the dread of returning to work. It is horrible, but the dreading it is far worse than it actually is when you get back into it. I still find it hard leaving her in the morning, but once I am in work I do not get too much of a chnace to dwell on it and before I know it, it is time to pick her up, which I love!! I have found that even though I enjoyed every second with Daisy, the time we have now is much more quality time as I value it. I'm sure you will be the same. It is hard, but I really hope you find it easier than you imagine. Thinking of you, xxx 

Pen - Just let me know when is best for you and we can meet up on a Thursday morning if you like, even if its for a quick coffee and chat? xx Would be lovely to meet you both.

Better go, as at work but lots of love to you all,
Bel,x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Thank you so much for all your kind words. I think I needed to have that mini paddy just to get it out of my system. Don't get me wrong, I still wish I didn't have to work and could be with my lovely boy 24/7 but 2 and a half days will be ok. Daniel has settled so well with his childminder. He spent 9 to 5 with her on Tuesday and when I came to pick him up I found a very smily boy who obviously enjoyed his day. I think that has helped to take some of the dread out of leaving him. At least if I am leaving him happy I won't feel so guilty and cut up about it. Still I know there will be tears on my first day back (mine not Dan's). Financially, the sums have worked out better than expected now that I have finally been able to get an estimate from the tax credit people. So things are looking up. I am also going to supplement my income by working for a company called utility warehouse (this is on my days off). I hope it will work well for me as it means I don't need any extra childcare and I'm selling a great product. 


Funny story about my trip to the childminder on Tuesday. Before we left Dan was desperate for a feed and as usual we were running late so I quickly pulled down my top to access the milk supply. He wanted both sides too so had to do a quick swap. Anyway, it was quite warm her on Tuesday so I wore a spaghetti strapped top with a thin shrug over it. As soon as Dan finished feeding, into the car we went and off I drove to the next town, where our childminder lives. When we arrived I dropped off Dan and his stuff, stayed to play and chat for 5 minutes and then left to come back home. As I was getting into the car I looked down to take my handbag strap off and then realized that I had been exposing my lovely racey black lace feeding bra on my right boob to the world and shock horror, to my childminder as well!!! I did wonder why drivers coming in the opposite direction at the roundabouts were giving me strange looks    .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Oops! However its happened to most of us I think. When I first had DD I went round to someones house for an NCT meet. We were sitting in the the front room when one woman noticed a parking attendant about to slap a ticket on her car. She ran out furiously and had an argument. The attendant backed off extremely quickly and no ticket was issued.  Nothing interesting there you might think but she had her two week old baby attached to her boob at the time and was fairly exposed and just hadn't realised being overwhelmed with indignation. She came back in to the room to find us all laughing our heads off! Another good way of dispensing with traffic wardens I think!

Hope everyone is well. Hope to write more soon this weekend or next week whenI am off work!

take care


roze


----------



## roze

Hi hope all is well with everyone!  I see we have had a name change in the last few days!

Haven't been able to catch up with people this week as have been cleaning out and up etc. 

Its DDs 4th birthday tomorrow. Can't believe it- where did the time go! She looks 7 and acts 19. Sophisticated and urbane, I think the words should be but she didn't clearly pick it up from me!  

We have bought her a bike and I;m about to go and collect it. DH is taking them all to the park and I'm taking the bike there to surprise her with it! Thought it would be better to give it to her today so that she can exhaust herself on it as she as relatives coming and a party tomorrow which means little time left for biking. I can't wait to see her face and watch her have her first rides!

A busy but enjoyable weekend ahead plus a very very busy work week- hopefully next weekend I'll get a chance to catch up with posts, etc.

love to everyone,

roze x


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
It was good news on my scan today - just one embryo (we had been afraid that it might be twins) and a little heartbeat flickering away. Have another scan in a fortnight but all seems well so far.
Thanks for the good wishes,
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac, I am so pleased that you saw your little beanie. S/he was just in a hurry to make themselves at home hence the high hcg    . I do hope the rest of your pg is a smooth one. You'll be closely monitored so hopefully that will give you some piece of mind.


Roze,       to your DD! Is it possible that she is going to be 4? I remember her as a little 2 year old from that first meet up in London. Hope you all have a wonderful day celebrating her birthday.


A friend of mine on the Czech boards got her long awaited BFP today (this is her 28th cycle), so that news has left me on   .


We've had a busy week of farm trips, seeing family and going over to friends houses for play dates so won't be that rested when I start work on Tuesday but hey ho, that's what I signed up for   . Dan is now saying his first word but he only says it in emergencies ie. when his sister is trying to wrestle him to the ground, he cries out, "Mama!". So cute. I love hearing him say it (just wish Bella would hold back on the GBH though   ).


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


Hope everyone is enjoying the   .


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all, absolutely thrilled to see your news lirac!!!!  

Maria, been thinking of you - you are amazing!! Best of luck for a smooth start on Tuesday

Best wishes to all, got 3 nephews here, mayhem!!

Lml xxx


----------



## Lirac

Good to see you posting again LML - wondered where you had gone!
Another scan in a fortnight with Chantal (she remembered her 'filofax girls'!) so hope to feel a bit more confident after that.
Have a great time with nephews!
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

LML    . Thanks for your kind words. Your cycle must be coming up soon. I am     that all goes really well.


Wow! 3 nephews. I think you're the brave one   .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

A big hi to everyone!

Unfortunately a little moan about relatives coming up; can't help it, really want to air it all so please forgive me! Or please just bypass it all!

MIL stayed at the weekend for DD's 4th birthday party. Her contribution was twofold; 
one, £20 for DD, ( she's well off with lots of property, last saw my kids 6 months ago- I would have thought that a bit more could have been in order? and nothing whatsoever for the twins) 
two, collecting the dirty dishes from one meal and piling them up together at one end of the table. Apart from that, from the time she arrived to the time she left today, she ate and drank her way through our fridge and cupboard, our two bottles of wine,  and sat and read a few novels. She did not even wash up her own plates, just came out and handed them to me! I wouldn't have thought it would have taken a lot to think of making a contribution of some kind for three days bed and board? At the party someone said how well it was all organised. Her response was, 'organisation? ha ha, I don't think there's been much of that'.  She was meant to be looking after the twins whilst I was doing something upstairs but I found one of them climbing the stairs without assistance( dangerous if she fell backwards) whilst she went to the loo, with the other left alone. 
She had a bottle of vodka in her room. I had to keep asking her to put in on a higher shelf out of reach of DD as it was so dangerous to leave it lying around. 
I was so relieved when she left today. It hasn't always been like this but its increasingly bad with lots of tension between us. I was direct and asked her to do things but they didn't happen. I can tell she doesn;t really want to be with us and to be honest, I couldnt care if I never saw her again. When she left DD was not bothered especially when her grandmother said it  probably be November until she saw her again. 

Also, no sign of a  card nor present from DD's grandfather in France. A phone call, yes to wish her happy birthday, but no present and no card. What are they doing- neither of them are badly off and they have little to occupy them. Can't they pull their fingers out and do a bit better than this? I emailed to ask but no response as yet. Do they not realises that these things are very important to young children?
I suppose I wish that my children could experience generosity similar to what my own parents dished out- they were very forthcoming with gifts and money for younger children in our family. DH's lot just come across as mean mean mean with their time and their money even thought they live lives of relative luxury.

Sorry, I said it was more of the same.! Any advice appreciated!

roze


----------



## Lirac

Roze - I think you are amazing even hosting her - I remember how very badly they have behaved towards you in the past.

I guess my advice is though that they are still the children's grandparents and so, however irritating it is, you will just have to grin and bear it. As long as you are not expecting anything from them, then you won't be disappointed. Another future option (I used to use for MIL in first marriage) was to pay for hotel accommodation and that way we didn't get under each other's feet when she came to visit, and she said that she preferred it as she had her independence.
What are Ben's thoughts about it all

Realise how very lucky I am with current MIL - she has spent several two week blocks with us when I have been working, and a longer stay when Sam was in SCBU - and just takes over. Washes, irons, cleans up, shops and looks after little man! It must just be how people are brought up themselves and the values they have. Your MIL probably has no idea how irritating her behaviour us.

Take a deep breath, have a nice glass of wine and be relieved that you don't have to think about her again until November   

Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Roze, how awful for you.  As Lirac says though, I think it is just a case of grin and bear it. However, what you have done, e.g. emailed them to say how you feel and how you feel they are falling short is a) very courageous and useful on your part, and b) great in terms of your mental wellbeing. If you hadn't said anyhting to her / them, then you would have bottled it all up and resented them all the more, so well done !!!

I really feel for you. My in laws are crap too. They give prezzies and cards, but that is about all. They don't show love, tenderness, interest or fun to their grandchildren. They NEVER offer to babysit ! It is mine and Dhs 10th wedding anniversary on Thurs and my mum (who lives 10 hours away) asked if MIL had offered to babysit for us. I replied that no, of course not, there's no way she would remember it was our 10th anniversary and has even probably forgotten we are married !! For my inlaws their grandchildren are just accessories to show off about. I have observed them pretending to their freinds that they are heavily involved in their lives.

The thing is, and I am sure this will apply to you too, dodgy inlaws get their come-uppance. As children get older they perception of differing behaviours and personalities amongst adults becomes more acute. My big DD is only just realising that she doesn't really like DHs parents, and it is almost reaching the embarrassing stage where she doesn't want to go there /see them.  I am sure your big DD will have reached that already ... soundsl ike she has by what you say. I am sure that this sentiment would hurt even the most heartless and cold of grandparents.

By contrast, my DDs both love my parents. My parents give them loads of love, fuss and support ... just a shame they live so far away !

Roze, please feel free to rant any time. That is what we are here for. You are doing so well and it sounds like you did a fantastic job of the party and hoding it all together. You have your dignity and your maturity and you can jsut hold on to that fact and grit your teeth every time you have to interact with the French bin-fettler.

My girlies are stars ! DD2 is walking at last and keeps saying 'tractor' whilst carrying a handbag in her arm. DD1 was at the village fete the other day. DH took her as I was working at Gardening Scotland and so when they were telling me about it DH said "..and Ria was disco dancing!!", to which she crossly replied (with attitude) "..er .. no, dad, it was street dancing". Teenage or what ?!!!  She still loves her toy bunny though and all her fluffy things and has recently been ecstatic about 'growing' her own Painted Lady butterflies from caterpillars.

Loads of love to everyone else !!

Blooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


First day back at work and v. tired as Dan got me up at 5   .


Roze    , honey I sympathize. All I can say is like Lirac, you just need to keep your expectations rock bottom about your in-laws and then you won't be disappointed. I know its hurful for you as you want your girls to have a close relationship with MIL & FIL but that is something they have to work at too. As Bloobs said, children fast pick up on these things. I sounds strange but you have to grieve the relationship you know they will never have. So sorry that you have had this added hurt. You sohlud be able to 100% enjoy your precious girls.


Bloobs,    5 going on 15? its so funny when they say things in ways that makes them sound years older. Btw, I left a message with the place on Sunday but have heard nothing back.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva

Hiya ladies, I am Sarah 27. I have one beautiful DD and trying for a sibling. I have had two BFN's on FETs and now planning to do a fresh icsi cycle abroad. It's so expensive here in the UK. If you don't mind can you please tell me how much you paid for tx and where you had it. I honestly don't know where to start, there are ivf clinics all over the world. Would love some advice, thank you.

Sarah x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Sarah,


I went to Reprofit (Czech) and Invimed (Poland). I would definitely recommend Reprofit so please PM me if you want more information. There are ladies on this thread who have gone to Spain (IVI, IB Alicante), Greece (Serum) and Ukraine (Isida) for treatment cycles as well. Otherwise you might want to visit the country threads (but I know that can be daunting as there are so many clinics to choose from in one country along).


All the very best with your search,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sarah,
LML and I went to IB ALicante (there is a separate thread on this board). Very easy to get there, great clinic and high success rates (78%) but expensive too.
As Sasha says, lots of people on this thread have had success with different clinics so would be worth having a look at the ones that they have used,
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Sarah,

Welcome to Abroadies and congratulations on your DD! 

I went to IVI Barcelona for my 1st babe and Reprofit for my 2nd. A few years ago when I satrted tx abroad (2005!) it seemed to be the pattern that we all went to a Spanish clinic 1st as we somehow trusted them more, as they were more established, and then, because of cheaper prices, moved to Eastern European / Greek clinics. However, these other clinics are also now well trusted and people often choose them 1st too.

In my personal experience of a Spanish v a Czech clinic (but of course otehr people may have had different impressions):

Spain:
Posher and much more expensive
Fussier about tests etc (e.g. chalamydia, HIV for ME, not the donor. I think (and hope) all the clinics are fussy about donor tests)
Less personal
More fussy about hygiene at ET stage
Littel or no waiting list

Czech Republic:
- More personal / human. With Reprofit you email the actual doctor, not a liaison person, and the clinic is somehow more human. IVIB is all polished steel and minimalist perfection, like a cross between a really posh office and a bar. Reprofit is all a tiny bit moth eaten in comparison (but not dirty !) but with jolly watercolours and magazines and more apporachable staff.
- Rushed - as the staff are so dedicated and as the clinic has become more popular, communication is good in terms of speedy responses, but it all feels a bit rushed. Email replies are short and face to face consultations are too !
ET is far less of an occasion. At IVI DH had to be gowned up and wear plastic shoes. At Reprofit he could jsut come in as he was. At IVI B you are given a large, posh ensuite room to recover from ET (to which you are wheeled on a trolley) ... alll smart and corporate toiletries, and you can stay in for as long as you like. At Reprofit you are jsut left for 15 mins in the ET room and not given the same sense of being allowed to relax.
- long waiting lists - at least a year for DE tx, not sure about own eggs tx.

BUT, the success rates are pretty much the same, so if I were you I would just go for gut feeling. When I was choosing I made up charts to compare price, ease of getting there, whether or not they egg share, and other factors that mattered to me, which helped me narrow it down, and then I just went with gut feeling.

Hope this helps a bit !

Good luck and please do stay with us and let us know how you get on !!!

Kisses to everyone else, 

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Lirac, how are you doing ?  When is your next scan ?  How are you feeling? 
Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Bluebell,
Have another scan on 17th when I should be 9 weeks. Or rather, all the online IVF calculators say 9 weeks but the Wessex knock two days off for some reason, so might be 8 +5.

Looking huge, but mostly bloating, and pleased to see that I have lost 1lb a week since my visit to the GP three weeks ago. Had a shock when I got on the scales and still a stone and a half heavier than I should be and have been referred to a dietician to see if I can lose weight whilst p/g to reduce the associated risks.

Had a bit of bleeding two weeks ago but nothing since, and quite a few cramps. I don't think I'll be able to relax until after the 12 week scan and even then I'll be counting down the days between scans and appointments. It's all such an anxious time!

Thanks for asking!

Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Lirac, I can really relate to that anxiety.  With DD1s pregnancy I was fine after the 12 weeks scan, but with DD2 I sh*t my pants (excuse the crudeness !) all the way through.  The fact that you have had a bleed and littl'un survived and thrived shows that if you get another bleed there is a strong chance indeed that they will be fine.... is that the bleed area must be away from sac etc.

Please keep us posted and feel free to offload whenever you want of course !!  PM me too if you feel like it.  Well done with the weight loss.

Had better go ... DDs both in garden and don't like to leave them unattended !!!

Bloobs xxx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Thanks for support about in laws. I'm trying not to think about them when they are not around but as Bloobs said, I feel that the children are getting very superficial attention from them and I will never be happy about it but I will have to get along with it as they won't change. And I can't continue to work around his mother whilst she sits and does nothing either- no room for passengers when you have 3 young kids and work almost full time.

Lirac, I can sympathise too with the feelings of anxiety. I don't know if there is any way around it other than to take everything day by day as you are doing. I never really took anything for granted either until I had them in my arms. Feel free to offload or to PM me too. Lets also discuss meeting up if that still suits you?

Hi to Sarah- I went to IVIB several times but no success. I only had success at Isida in Kiev the first time I went there and then the next fresh cycle. I thought the care was excellent throughout but they became more expensive the second time due to exchange rates and the economy etc. I;m a big fan of the lying down and relaxing after tx thing as I think it worked for me!  I hope you can make a decision very soon.  All the best.

love to everyone else. Must get to bed as have an early meeting tomorrow and worked until 8pm this evening. Still, I have the guest room tonight all to myself!

take care


roze


----------



## bluebell

Roze, sending you big hugs     You are a great mum and deserve better inlaw 'service' !  I hope it isn't getting you down too much.  If I think back to my childhood, I wasn't close to my Austrian grandparents, particularly "Opa", mostly because they lived so far away !  Howeve,r I don't look bcak with bitterness and regret; it's just how it was and I grew up without having expectations from them or about them.  I'm sure your DDs will remember and cherish the good people in their lives and emotionally ditch the 'crud' ones.

Lirac, only a week 'til your scan !!   

Love to all,
Blooooobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just popping in to to say I probably won't be around as much in the next few weeks or months as my lovely mum had a bad fall on Friday and can no longer walk. She has advanced osteoporosis and so we're waiting to hear from the Dr's how much mobility she is likely to get back and how long that may take. I want to help out as much as I can (although its a challenge with two little ones) so will be doing cooking /washing / ironing for my parents whenever I can. I feel guilty that I can't do more for mum as she has been such an amazing support to me.


I will try and catch up everyone when I can.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sasha,
Sorry to hear about your mum - can't imagine how you will find time to do even more but I know that you will!

Hope work is going well and that little ones are doing well.

Lirac x


----------



## roze

Sasha,  so sorry to hear your news, and so soon after that fabulous birthday party. I hope the news is as good as it can be and that something can be worked out. You have a lot on your own plate at the moment so I hope you can also get some time to yourself?

Hi to Lirac, and to everyone else of course. 

roze  xx


----------



## Lirac

Do keep in touch when you can Sasha and let us know if you would like to meet up some time.
Roze - yes - would be good to touch base in the summer.
Just had my consultant appointment through - fortnightly hospital visits from 16 weeks, or earlier if I would like - hey ho!
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Sasha, poor you and poor lovely mum.  How awful.  Will she get any support from the NHS / social services etc ?  Has she broken anything ?  Will she get physio etc etc etc ?  Please keep us posted and don' worry about those phone calls ... I can do them for us !!
Just by loving your mum as much as you do will be a real help to her.  After watching the Terry Pratchett programme last night about assisted dying, DH and I said we felt that the two key things about how you would feel in old age / infirmity were levels of pain and also feelings of being a burden (or not).  When I am old and frail, how I feel about myself I am sure will depend upon how much my relatives reassure me that I am not a burden and how much they love me and want to care for me, and I know from knowing you that your mum is very lucky in that way.  At the same time, don't beat yourself up and be hard on yourself.  You can only do what you can do and your mum knows that !  There is only one Sasha after all ... no clones to do any extra stuff !
Love to everyone,
Bloobs xxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all, just back from a weeks work - can't believe how much Madeleine has changed!! She can say her name, also 'enOrmous'!!

Sasha - so sorry to hear about your Mum. PMing you...

Lirac, so pleased everything progressing well   

Hi to all, look forward to catching up...

LML  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooh, LML, lovely to hear from you !!  Please can we have more news about Madeleine ?  Also, what are your tx plans ?  Are you having more of a break or are you off again soon ?

Lirac, only 2 days til your scan .... got everything crossed for you.

Sasha, kisses to your mum.

Roze, hope you are feeling a bit better now that the memories of the horrible occasion with the 'outlaws' are fading.

Blooooobs x x x x


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Sasha - Sorry to hear about your mum's leg.    Praying she gets better real soon. x

Bloobs - Hey lovely, how are things with you...missed a call again, will call you back shortly. lots of love, x

Roze - Blimey your outlaws sound horrendous, not sure how you keep your patience!! x

LML - They change sooo fast don't they...it's almost daily at the moment. x

Lirac - How you feeling? x

RSmum - How are you doing? How is life with you at the moment? x

Crusoe - Where are you hun? When are we meeting up?

GG - Hey Lisa, must catch up this summer...I promise to make a date, x

Pen Pos - How are you feeling now? Fancy some company? x 

Hi to all I have missed. Bit of a short one from me, just to check in and see how you all are. We are great Daisy is wondeful and such a strong willed little 13 month old (god help me!). She has started head butting if she doesn't get her own way...interesting times ahead I think! I love every minute of her and thank god every day, I'm sure you all know where I am coming from. It goes sooo fast though I feel like I just want to slow things down a bit...anyway, better go and pick my little munchkin up and see who she has bitten, head butted or pinched today at nursery....oh the joy!!!!   

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi All,


Yes Bel, I think we have a few spirited little ladies in our midst. I know Bloobs & I often compare notes on our 5 going on 15 year olds! So cute that Daisy is asserting her individuality. You're right, it does go far too fast! I can't believe my little man (who is sooooooooo adorable) is nearly one!


Thanks LML, for your lovely PM    . It would be lovely to get together in the summer as we had planned, so once you are back from your next cycle we need to put a date in the diary. Please let us know how everything goes.


Bloobs, we will chat hun! One day   . I think now we're both back at work it will be harder find that window, but I am determined to.


Roze, hope you are feeling a bit more settled about MIL & FIL. These things never resolve themselves as that is dependent on the person themselves making a change in their attitudes, behaviour etc. I do hope you come to a place of peace about it all. As much as family can be lovely they can also be the source of much pain. I've been trying to keep a right attitude over the past nine months as last September my sister cut off all communication with me & my parents, completely out of the blue. My parents desperately miss their grandsons and Bella often cries about not being able to see her cousins. Sometimes it is hard to not get resentful about it all, but at the end of the day me and my children would be the ones who would suffer. Just remember, you, Dh and your lovely girls are your priority. Focus on them and try to put the outlaws to the back of your mind as much as you can.


Thank you so much for your kind messages about my mum. She has shattered her knee cap and will have to be in plaster for the next 6 weeks. No one can say for sure if she will regain mobility, we just have to wait & see. She's in a lot of pain though and I hate seeing her suffer.


Lots of love to you all,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, how lovely to hear from you!!!!!!!  I wish you would put an answer machine on your mobile so at least I could chat away to that !!!       Must check ** for Daisy photo updates !

Sasha, your poor lovely mum.  She must be really fed up.  I hope she is getting all the help she deserves from the NHS and social services etc etc.  I wish I could do more to help.  How is work going ?

Crusoe, where are you ??

RSMUM let's chat soon ... we keep missing each other too !

Sarah4eva .. have you decided on a clinic yet ?

Giggles, loved our chat recently.  You always make me laugh !   

Pen, how are you ?    

.....and last but certainly not least, Lirac, good luck for tomorrow !!!       

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned,

Bloooobs xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac,


Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope you get a lovely view of your LO.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Thanks Sasha - am a bit apprehensive and will be pleased to get it over with really - just hoping for good news.
It is first thing in the morning so at least I won't have to wait too long!
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Good luck today for Lirac !!            

I hope your lovely little beany is doing somersaults for you !!... and that you get lovely scan pics to take away.

Loads of love,
Bloooooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hello Ladies and thanks for all the good wishes,
Scan fine today - baby measuring 2cm which is about right for dates - and could see the little heartbeat. The sonographer had a good look around to doubly make sure that it isn't twins and it is definitely a singleton and so can relax about that now!
Next scan is NHS on 5th July, but feeling happier now that everything seems to be progressing normally,
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

So pleased for you Lirac! Glad all is well with bubs! xxx


----------



## bluebell

That's great Lirac .... excellent news !!!!

                           

Did you get nice photos to take away ?

When is your next scan ?

Lots of love,
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Bluebell,
We did get photos, but all looks  a bit blurred - guess it will be the same with the NHS scan on 5th July.
Last time, we had a private 12 week scan and the pictures were amazing as Sam had hiccups and was moving all around - they gave us a little DVD and would really like something similar for this one so may have to fork out about 16 weeks...
Also had to put my dates back two days as my clinic uses a different method for calculating...
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Lirac, I don't blame you for going for the private scan !!! We go through so much with our tx, we deserve to wallow in our pregnancies ! Are you beginning to get really excited yet ? Jsut had a look at your 'signature' stuff, and you really have been through the mill with your tx history - so happy for you that you are getting your second miracle !!

As for us, DD1 had her 1st 2 mornings at school yesterday and the day before, as a practice run for the autumn. She had her little uniform on, so it is me at last (you never think this will happens to you .... .you think your baby will always be your baby !!) who is getting those feelings of loss as my little girl moves up to the next stage of her life. We had a lovely meeting with her fantastic Montessori nursery teacher last week, which culminated in us being given a beautifully made folder with photos of DD from when she 1st started there at 2 and a half years old, and with reports and drawings etc etc. I ended up in tears and hugging the lovely teacher.    

I have mixed feelings about the school she is going to. It is small, slightly old fashioned, and a typical rural old building with a tiny tarmac playground. Numbers hover around just over 20 for the whole school!! The intake this year is going to be 3 children, including DD !!! There are only 2 classes of composite ages. There are loads of advantages, of course, plenty of attention and responsibility, and because there are so few of them, they all get to do everything, e.g. not just one class going on a trip, but the whole school going. BUT .... and for me this is important, they miss out on social networking ... something i think that helped me a great deal. There will be so few children that she won't have the opportunity to seek out and find like-minded friends, and to shift between groups. When I was at primary school I made soe long terms friends that I am still close to, but also fell in and out of other friendships and learned how to socialise. Oh well, I shouldn't moan because we have no choice. There are other schools locally but she wouldn't get a place on the school bus if we put her in one of those, and with both of us working that makes a big difference. We will jsut have to become actove members of the PTA and help her get as much out of the tiny school as possible. The headteacher is a typical 'maungy' and defensive type (I have worked with primary schools before, not as a teacher, but as a visiting local authority landscape architect doing environmental projects / designing play areas for them) and I have seen her type before .... can't be bothered to do anyhting adventurous and obsessed with a cynical and negative view about maintenance and Health and safety. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!    anyway, I'll stop wingening and go and do what I am supposed to do, which is go on Compare the Meercat and look for something to replace our rip off home insurance !! If anyone knows of any good deals, then please PM me !!!!! 

A grizzly Bloooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Lirac, good news about your scan and looking forward to the next one. Hope you are feeling ok?  Let me know what suits about meeting up, when and where etc.?

Thinking particularly of Sasha and her mum. I hope things are improving on that front?

Bloobs, I am sure the school will be fine however I have no conception of what its like as London schools are so overcrowded and they are squeezing them in left right and centre! However I did go to a small school in Northern Ireland where there were 8 in each class and just about 50 in total but I thought it was just normal at the time. I'm now worried that DD will be in a class of 30 children with 60 of her age in total. Yet all children probably cope with what they are given and its probably only just us parents who get all worried about it.!

Either way I am sure she will have a great education and as you say getting involved in the school can make a lot of difference. And there is more to education than school as we know!

We are ok here. Its been an extremely busy work week and I've been working on reports up to 10pm some nights at home. However I've made the extremely tight deadlines and feel a lot better and that its done me some good at work but I'd rather not have too much of that sort of pressure for a while!  Had a really good weekend having fun with the children though which was very levelling.

Have just written to DHs mum asking her to keep in contact with the children when she is away by either writing or calls-  she won't be back here for another 5 months. Its a long time when you are 18 months old or even 4. She says she can't wait to see them again but then won't make any contact at all until she shows up again. I've written in a matter of fact direct way saying that it confuses them.Hopefully it will produce a result but I feel a bit worried about it however I've decided I don't want my kids messed around and will do what I need to do. Anyway, same old story as before!

Hope everyone is well and hope to catch up with everyone else soon!

roze


----------



## bluebell

Well done Rose !!  You must be feeling better and more in control for doing that !   

Thanks for your support re the school.  I am lucky that DD is confident and mixes well so I don't think she will suffer.  I have also said to myself that instead of wingeing I need to do something positive, so I plan to: a) set up a project to improve the boring tarmac playground ... I am a landscape architect who has designed playgrounds and also lots of fundraising experience, so surely the school can't say no !!!, b) persuade the school to take the children outside more !, c) try to set up events that broaden their horizons further than pokey little rural school e.g. trips to Hindu temples, Caribbean cookery, music festivals etc etc etc.  As i have chosen to live in a rural backwater it's up to me to try to make a difference !!

I am sure your girls will be fine too !  Growing up in a vibrant London environment will surely give them a really exciting stimulating childhood and school life !!  I would LOVE to bring my DDs to the childrens' day at the Notting Hill Carnival when they are a bit older !  Maybe we could meet you there !!!

Bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Well, it looks like I'm replying to myself here !!!!!  Where are you all !!?   ??

Just popped on to say that DD1 has her leaving party at nursery today.  It is in the beautiful nursery garden (her nursery is a Montessori Nursery in a lovely old country house with a stunning flowery, orchardy walled garden with woods and meadows all around).  They are doing a play on the theme of planets and I think DD1 is going to be Saturn !

I have my tissues ready as it will be emotional as she will be off to school in the autumn !

We have had a friend staying and he has only just left, so not much work being done by me today !!!

Love to everyone !

Blooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

We're listening, honest!  I suspect Sasha is busy with her mum and everyone else just exhausted by the heat but dont worry, everyone will be back soon! But lets talk amongst ourselves until they do!

I hope today went well for you and you have lots of lovely memories of nursery. I share the feeling about change. I went to DDs nursery last week for her review and to confirm her leaving date and had a lump in my throat which got bigger when I then took her off to her new school to meet her teacher. DH and I sat there watching as they called out her name and she just got off the bench to go with her teacher and the other kids. Not a backward glance or a ' help me' mummy. Its no doubt a good sign, but hey, her babyhood and pre school hood are clearly over and off she goes into the big bad world aka reception class!  

Its a big step but as someone said to me, there are more joys and wonderful times to come as there will be for you!

I'm not really sold on Montessori as an educational philosophy but we are thinking of sending the twins to one in September 2012 in the term leading up to their third birthday. Would you recommend a Montessori setting? 
When they're three thats when it all starts to get cheaper anyway but this particular nursery is term time only and 9-4 per day so its a partial child care options as well as a nice educational setting as well as being 1/3 of the price of the current one which is open all the time with the nursery grant stretched across the whole year. The thing that concerns me is that the staff are mostly white and middle class and very earnest about education whereas the current nursery staff have a wide ethnic origin and seem intent in everyone having a good time. If it weren;t so expensive I wouldn't be looking around but £1200 a month for 3 days even with hte nursery grant is too ,much. I can understand why they want to stretch the grant but it does seem to me that you have to pay more to get your free entitlement so feel a bit peeved about that as we could do with term time only now due to DH being a teacher
However perhaps the Scottish system is better?

take care, talk soon. To everyone, hopefully!

roze  xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

It is quiet on here, apart from our lovely Bloobs and Roze!!

It must be that our weather is finally starting to look like summer...we are all out making the most of it!! I am beginning to realize that when we find out we are pregnant with our little one's the worry starts and never ends, they just change!! My little pocket rocket head butted a little 2 year old boy at playgroup last week and I was absolutely gobsmacked as she looked like she meant it?! The little boy cried his eyes out and she just walked off happy with herself?! His mum came over and asked if I had seen what had happened and I denied all knowledge....OMG the shame!!   I suppose he had taken a toy off her....my DH now calls her playschool 'boxercise' and thinks its hilarious, well he did until she head butted his mum at the weekend and cracked her nose!! She is trouble and not even 14 months yet!!

Life is never dull nowadays..

Please tell me some of your stories to make me feel better...please!!!

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Lirac

Hi Bel,
Not quite as bad but my friend brought a lovely seven month old girl to visit us last week. Everything she had, Sam wanted and just snatched everything from her, even climbing on top of her to retrieve every toy, book etc that she tried to play with. 
I was blaming myself as he doesn't yet go to nursery and so hasn't really encounted many babies up to now - apart from LML's lovely Madeleine that is, but she is bigger than him!
AFM, 12 week scan tomorrow so will be glad to get that out of the way and hoping that things are going well.
Lirac x


----------



## Bel

Thanks Lirac and I really hope all goes well with the scan   
Will be thinking of you,
Love,
Bel,x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac,


Hope you get a lovely view of your little one again and that all is well.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry Ladies, I have been a bit AWOL. Apart from starting a new part-time job alongside my other job and helping out my mum wherever I can , I have also been busy preparing for Daniel's first birthday on Thursday. Where has that year gone? He is such a cutie! I am loving this stage.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Sasha,

Happy 1st Birthday to Cutie Daniel for Thursday!!!

Have a wonderful Day - It goes soooo fast doesn't it?

Lots of love,
Bel


----------



## bluebell

Good luck today to Lirac for the scan                   Hope you get some great photos to take away for the little arms and legs wriggling around !


Sasha, I hope your goooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous cutie has a lovely day !  Something is on its way in the post !


Bel, how looooooooooooooovely to hear from you.  I PMSL at your stories about the boxercise !!!!  If its any consolation DD2 is just as bad at the child minder.  She doesn't head butt, but pushes really hard until she gets her own way, making a really annoying whining and shouting noises at the same time !  Last week I took both DDs to one of those soft play places with one of DD1s friends.  DD2 went into a bit where they had little cars.  There were about 5 cars in total and all were free except one, which had a little Portugese boy in it, who was older and bigger than her.  (Incidentally, the Portugese dad was very sexy !!!).  Anyway, DD2 decided she wanted the car that the boy was in (Francisco), so she pushed Francisco out of the way so hard that at first she was sitting next to him (very squashed ... these cars are designed for one!) in the car and he was laughing, but then pushed him again so hard that he got shoved to the floor and ended up really crying, and DD2 just carried on ruthlessly trying to move the car along with little Francisco squashed on the floor against the pedals.  Hmmmmmmmm, how embarrassing!  The sexy dad promised to email me the photos but not had them yet.

Roze, thanks for your support re schools etc.  It sounds like you have quite a dilemma.  My only thing to add really is that I think a nursery is defined less by its philosophy than by the place and, more importantly, the people running it.  You are right that it does tend to attract middle class, educated types, but at our nursery anyway they have a great time !!  It is run by a woman from Essex who wears white plastic stilhetoes (one day I'll learn how to spell that word !!!) and loads of make up but who is absolutely brilliant with the kids and they have loads of fun.  The rest of the staff are great too.  Yes, there is a strong emphasis on learning ..... even from age 2 they call it work, and there is a strong leaning towards developing their independence and confidence, but they still do loads of groups activities and get plenty of chance to play.  Sometimes I drive past nurseries that look small and cramped and have loads of plastic toys, and I see the teenage staff with their blonde dyed straightened hair, looking really bored in the 'playground' and I feel really lucky that ours is so different.  Ours is in the middle of the countryside and they spend a huge amount of time outside in the woods etc.  But, as I said, I think it depends on the people.  Our Essex woman is fairly new and DD1 had a different 'head' when she was 1st there, who was much more Montessori fundamentalist and they had a much more serious time, I think.  She was still really good though and I would thoroughly recommend it.  I have really seen how the nursery has helped build DD1's confidence and maturity and ability to hold her own against the rougher lads. Your multi-cultural jolly nursery sounds brilliant but bloody hell, that IS pricey !!!  At least you know it it only for a few years though so I suppose perhaps if you felt really strongly that you wanted them to stay at the jolly one you could maybe handle the expense for those couple of years ?  Keep us posted and let us know how you get on.

Loads of love to everyone .... Giggles, LML, Crusoe (does anyone hear from her ?), RSMUM (I owe you a call), Pen (who apparently is doing great at the mo), Mini-me, Izzy, and anyone esle I have forgotten.

Right, had better do some work !!!!!! ... talking of which, I had my appraisal yesterday and my boss showered me with compliments, which was a real boost as personally I have felt really lazy and unfocussed since I have been back and have been treading water as far as I was concerned.  My boss obviously missed all that !!!      

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Bel I still can't get over your DD's hair !!!  DD1 was a bit like that but DD2 is now 16 months and still pretty much bald !!!

Bloobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Just a 'me' update - today's scan was fine and could see baby wriggling but pics aren'wt too good as he/she kept turning away at the vital moment. dated at 11w +4d which was my original calculation but my UK clinic adds two days on for some reason so I'll need to update my ticker again!
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Fantastic news Lirac !!!!!            spin
So there you are .... nearly out of the 1st trimester !!

Woo hooo !!
Well done !!

Bloobs xxxxxxxxx

PS Sasha, forgot to send my love to your lovely mum


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

Lirac great news - as Bloobs has said, almost out of the first trimester!

Not great news from me at present -  Frances has been diagnosed with developmental hip dysplasia and needs an operation and possibly several months in a plaster cast. Her legs are of different lengths. The consultant criticised the health visitor for not doing a proper assessment of her hips at her 8 month check where she didn't even examine DD-  just watched her sitting on a rug. I'm also trying to recall all the other health professionals I took her to see and who didnt find anything but then they didn't measure her legs.  She cant and won't be able to walk. Awaiting an appt now with the orthopaedic surgeons.  Not sure how we can cope with her sitting bound up in plaster whilst her sisters run around, and also the time off work we are going to need between now and the rest of the year especially with no family support and with DD1 starting school and all the issues at work etc and strains on finances.  I know things could be worse but right now with all the other pressures on us I;m feeling so absolutely devasted like Ive been punched in the stomach. And I couldn't bear to look her in the face this morning as can't face knowing whats ahead for her.

roze 

Sorry ladies, just need to get this off my chest. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Lirac

Oh Roze  - it must have been a terrible shock but a relief perhaps in some ways to know what is wrong?
In contrast to your experience, I thought that the hospital were fussing about Sam's hips - he had several checks in SCBU and then had to go for an x-ray when he was term to check again. I think, when children are prem they end up being almost over-cautious about everything.
Time off work - is this when she has the operation or are you more thinking that you will need to be at home with her afterwards as too difficult to go to nursery? Would DH be able to have some additional time off to look after her? Trying to think through his entitlement - will check for you if helpful.
Hope things become clearer and that other ladies have some ideas and advice for you... 
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Thanks, Lirac,

We've been advised that she might need preparatory traction to loosen her ligaments for the op and if so its 3 weeks or so in hospital and we will need to be with her in hospital for all of that. When she has her surgery we will need to be there as well for what could be a further few weeks. We have taken advice from a charity and thats what they've set out as the likely scenario. The nursery have already expressed their support so thats great but unpaid time off will be the problem for us and we need to start thinking now how to sort it all out!

all the best, sorry to moan, the whole things been quite a shock! It is a relief to know the problem so that a solution could be found. but we're going to need to harness all of our resources to get us all through the next few months. Nothing like another challenge!

roze


----------



## bluebell

Oh blimey Roze, poor you and poor little Frances.  You must feel so shocked and frustrated and angry and a whole range of other emotions all bundled together.

How did you eventually find out she had it ? .. ie what was the trigger ?

Can you maybe get some help from e.g. Surestart ?  Are you sure you will have to take loads of time off ?  Children are so resilient and I can imagine that with support she will be fine at nursery.  But of course you know all this so I'm probably no help at at all.

I wish there was something real and tangible I could do to help you.

Give me a ring anytime to let off steam if that would help.

Will you be contacting the health visitor to complain?  My HV was also crap at doing checks, ie just looked ta her but didn't examine her in any methodical way at all.  Like Sam, DD2 had X-rays to check her hips as she was 2 weeks prem, but if she hadn't had those no-one would have checked them.

What do you mean by "She can't and won't be able to walk".  I take it that this will be rectified by the surgery ?  Is her sister walking yet ?

Sending you loads of love and hugs.  You have been through so much in sorting out the balance of your finances / childcare / work etc that you just don't deserve this.

I can understand entirely how you really feel for her.  She will be fine though. There are so many programmes on the box about children in hospital and they are so tough !

Loads of love,

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze our posts crossed.

Have you talked to your work yet about the unpaid leave ?

Maybe there is some benefit you can claim ?

Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, so sorry to hear bout Frances. As you say, you are so aware of what lies ahead and she is totally oblivious to it at this point. As Bloobs said, I think you need to pay a visit to your local children's centre to find out sources of support. One could be a Homestart volunteer. I had a lady from Homestart for the first few weeks after Dan was born and it did help to have another pair of hands for a few hours (you still have to be in the house). If you call up Homestart and tell them your situation (or get you Children's Centre to refer you), then they can have something in place to help you for those times that you need it.


Sorry I can't offer you any other advice. I know how delicate the balance of work / children / life is and how a little thing can throw it into complete disarray. I do hope that you are able to get some support into place before the op so that at least it takes off some of the pressure. Also it might be worth just checking with your local citizens advice what your rights are on taking time off for caring for a sick child and also what benefits, if any, you might be entitled to.


Lots of love hun and post anytime. We all want to support you as much as we can.


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Thanks for all your kind words and advice. Unpaid time off is not an option for us as otherwise we'll go under and unfortunately our local authority doesn't support homestart, so thats off the agenda as well. We can't afford to rely on benefits with all our outgoings and £1400 nursery fees per month. So to be honest she'll have to be in hospital on her own on the days that we both work. On other days we can go in as long as they let the others in for a few hours. That sounds harsh but realistically thats the way its got to be unless we can budget to pay privately for help again.

One of her legs are significantly shorter than the other so she can't put them both on the floor and one of her feet is flexed out at right angles due to her hip doing the wrong thing so walking is just mechanically not possible until her hip position is rectified.  

Sorry to moan, I'll stop now , thanks for all your support!

roze xxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Roze,
Sorry to hear that things are not yet resolved. I did look up the guidance on parental leave in schools and, although it cannot be reasonably withheld, it is usually unpaid. Local agreements are probably in place but schools generally only pay for three days each year to look after sick children, which you are probably aware of.
You might have to look at it as similar to leaving her at nursery if she really does need to be on her own during the day? I know that I felt really guilty when I went back to work leaving Sam in SCBU and convinced the staff all had me down as a neglectful mother, but didn't feel that I had lots of choice and reasoned that he had loads of people fussing over him.
The only other option I can think of is getting an initial private appointment with the ortho. surgeons to speed things along a bit, explain your situation and plead that it be done in the summer holidays...
Sending lots of     
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, you weren't moaning at all. You were just telling it like it is. I wish I was in a position to come down and help you    . I think Lirac has given you some good advice about seeing if you can speed things up by getting the op done in the summer holidays.


Lirac, how are you feeling hun? Has it sunk in yet that Sam will be a big brother?


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sasha,
The scan on Tuesday was odd because the sonographer kept emphasising that it was 'very early days' and it was all such a blur that I couldn;t really make out too much detail anyway. Have tried not to think too much of the big brother thing as now thinking of the practical difficulties that I might be facing with two little ones 18 months apart, but not complaining as I do know how lucky we are.
Just feeling exhausted most of the time and think that I must try to get in the occasional nap myself during the day as I am not having enough sleep. A little flurry of work isn't helping physically but good for the finances, so again, mustn't complain.
Still having back problems - physio said that my core muscles and pelvic floor have been weakened by the c-section and are not strong enought to support my back so have loads of exercises to do   
How are things with you? Hope your mum is recovering and that nursery is working out well for Daniel.
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac     I know its easier said than done but try and snatch as much rest as you can. There were occasions when I would be in bed by 8 or 9. I know you can't always do this but there are some nights you may need to.


My beautiful baby boy is 1 today! Where has that year gone. I am so blessed to have him. He is such a darling boy and truth be told I am besotted by him. 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello Lovelies!!!

A very, very Happy Birthday to Daniel. Absolutely can't believe he's one already!!!!! And I only saw him recently!! xxx

Lirac, been thinking of you lots, great news about the scan. xxx

Roze, so sorry to hear about Frances...poor little thing. hope you get somewhere with the summer holiday possibility...   

Bel - we have all of a sudden started the biting and pinching stage in our house - mostly just me at the moment    Bit shocked first time it happened, and if I show her I'm cross, she just laughs in my face... ho hum... If its any consolation, my best friends Mum has loads of stories of her biting/bashing other kids when she was a littley, and she's lovely now!!!

Bluebell - good to read your nursery stuff - we are going to look at a couple next week, to start maybe a couple of afternoons a week. We do various classes but think Madeleine is getting a bit bored of mummy, and might enjoy some more kiddie company (hopefully not biting them though...)! Really pleased to read that Pen is doing well...

As ever, apologies for not being around - was away for nice few days in Norfolk, but generally feeling a bit rubbish - combination of not quite enough sleep, and feeling a bit crap on the drugs in the run up to our next tx later this month... but Madeleine is a great tonic, she's changing soooooooo fast, surprises me every day with new words and phrases and her ability to run faster, climb higher etc!!

Best to all,

LML xx


----------



## Bree

Hi Folks, sorry I have been AWOL!! Such a lot is happening in my life and have been going to bed exhausted as soon as the kids are in bed so no time on line in the evenings! 
What a lot has happened... Lirac pregnant!! Thats great! CONGRATULATIONS. 

Sasha so sorry your Mum has had problems. I am trying to get my Mum and stepfather moved from Taunton to some sheltered housing near me (Yorkshire) and its just like how do I fit this in to my busy schedule where every minute is accounted for. Aaargh. I have gone back to work and although its part time its suddenly shifted everything up a gear.

Roze, sorry to hear about Frances needing an op. I would be distraught too!!!! Its like an extra thing that could tip the delicate balancing act. Not to mention the emotional trauma of worrying about your precious child having an ordeal. I am so sorry. When Ben was 8 months he had a bad head tilt and had to have loads of tests and physio and X rays, etc etc. He had to have an anaesthetic and an MRI scan because they thought it might be caused by a brain tumour. STRESSFUL!. But on our many visits to hospital we got talking to other parents and listening to thier sometimes heartbreaking stories really put things in perspective for me and I started to get my head round the situation. It was a journey that had challenges but in the end solutions popped up when I least expected and it wasnt as bad as I had built it up to be in my mind. (I do tend to like to prepare for the worst case senario but thats not always helpful). Dont know if my experience helps at all but I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you.

Bel, I think you will have to repeat the mantra of all parents 10 times...."its just a phase". I thoroughly reccomend  "Toddler Taming" if you havent already read it. Great advice on what to do if your child suddenly is the one doing the pushing/biting etc!!

Hi to LML and Bloobs too. 

love Bree xx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Lirac, good news but hopefully as Sasha says you can get lots of rest somehow?  I assume that you don't work during school holidays? My DH is exhausted and can't wait for the end of term. Neither can I as it does take the weight off having someone at home for a few weeks so I don't need to do the nursery run for a while!

Thanks for all your support about Frances. i realised the other day when watching the girls play that they are great friends and will probably help Frances when she needs it. The twins are already bringing each other things to play with and if one has a banana she will  give half of it to the other. I am relying on this to help the situation over the next few months. Its also good that the hospital is actually close to where I work so I should be able to get into see her in the lunch hour and then again in the evening on the way home. Our next consultants appointment is on 15th August and she has been fast tracked for this so it seems that we should get a date and a confirmed treatment plan quite soon. I don't think though that they will do the op over the summer as to short notice.

Just when I felt better about all of that, the inlaw saga raised its head again. FIL told DH he would pay to get us all over to France but has now reneged on the deal leaving us  £800 out of pocket.  He accused me of trying to rip him off by getting an expensive car;. But its not an expensive car- we need a pepole carrier to get all of the car seats in as they won't all go across the back seat in an ordinary car. And I got the cheapest one. He wont accept this however and has submitted his reasearch showing that we could get a car for £450 if I werent' s oextravagant. So with two weeks to go weare in a dilemma; either to pay £800 which we havent got and cant afford or to lose the £750 we have already spent on the credit card for the air fare as its non refundable. Without a car we can't even get to their house! We don't really want to go now either as we both feel the atmosphere is so toxic that thereis no way we can relax.  They have already refused to buy high chairs for the twins saying its extravagant for a week so we will have to feed them on our laps which isnt really practical. They almost refused to buy a cot for the twinsto supplement the one they borrowed and have refused to buy socket protectors or a stairgate. (again they won't spend the money) They have a very steep set of stairs which we were worried about. Its causing problem between myself and DH as he is working towards a solution whilst I am more worried about the money we seem set to lose and the nice family holiday I wanted  before Frances op and all that will happen after that. I am so furious that they are ruining that for us and can't believe how self centred they are. 

Any advice appreciated, sorry to bother you with this, but completely at a loss. I have however told DH that if he leaves us out of pocket I will never let him skype his grandchildren again until the balance is paid.

best wishes


roze xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze,


Check the small print on your tickets but I think you may get your taxes refunded. When we had to cancel out Germany trip earlier this year we got just under the half to cost back because this comprised of taxes. I am so sorry that you have yet more added stress from the out-laws. In order for you to get some rest and some quality time together as a family you might want to discuss the possibility with Dh of canceling. Sounds like you'd have anything but a relaxing time if you went    . I know its not that simple but there are times when you have to be selfish and put you and your family first.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Roze - how awful that things are going wrong with the in-laws at the very time you need less stress in your lives...
I guess the half way solution is to let your FIL contribute £450 and you top up the rest. Alternatively, let him book and pay for the car and then prove you can't all fit in, but seems a bit drastic. If it weren't the accommodation costs (I was shocked at the cost of hotels and food in France when we drove down to Spain recently) I'd say fly there and then stay somewhere else. But all exactly what you don't need at this time.
What does DH suggest? The only other thing I would recommend is to distance yourself from the arrangements as it all seems to have become a bit personal between you and FIL. If DH could front everything, would he still see it as 'ripping him off'? It would probably make things easier to cope with anyway.
Sorry - not feeling too solutions-focused this evening. Can't seem to get over the tiredness, which I know is just a normal p/g symptom - but hasn't been helped by us all catching Sam's cold this week. Working in London tomorrow so early start. Not working over the summer holidays so will have a break although DH's new company is just getting off the ground so he will be launching himself into that   
Hope everyone else if fine - keeping everything crossed for you LML and sending lots of      your way. There have been quite a few successes on the IB thread recently so hope Dr B can work his magic again!
Hope your mum is on the mend Sasha   
Bree - my parents moved to the south from Yorkshire to be nearer me a few years ago and really appreciating it now as they need support and it would have been a nightmare to travel hundreds of miles every time something happened. Hope you manage to sort things out soon.
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Dear ladies,

Thanks for all the sound advice and sorry for taking up so much board space with my issue recently! Sasha, I will explore the taxes refund- thank for raising that one. 

Lirac, thanks also. You have a lot on your plate at the moment but the fatigue should start easing soon and you will get your energy back. Good that you will have a break over the summer hols. It is however stressful when partners start new ventures during pregnancy however in this climate it probably unavoidable and potentially a good think in the long term for you all, however I know I always wanted DH around with a steady predictable life!

LML, good luck with your plans! Intend to be here to support you over the coming months!

Bree, its interesting what you said about Bens experience and things not being as bad as you expected. I have been taking advice from aa charity called Steps and a wonderful woman there at the helpline and it is what she said what most people find,  so she has convinced me that we will all get through it. The children also I think will work as a team to help Frances. It just all happened at once for us with other thing going wrong at the same time so its all about keeping a clear head. I am glad that we are a bit older and more resourceful however sometimes you wouldn't think it.

We  cant unfortunately pay the balance as we don't have the money- around £800 to top things up on the car and thats in additon to the £300 spent on passports. Its all extortionate and  poor value and we'd never have done it if it weren't for the fact he offered to pay for it all in the first place. Now he has to cough up seemingly every excuse in the book is thrown at us. 
We have had other deep discussions including with DH's mum and the solution is that we are not going for both financial and comfort reason but hoping that DH can negotiate half the fare with his FIL through the application of logic.however as far as I'm concerned all reason has already gone out the window( hopefully some reduction in our loss due to taxes)  The car we tried to reserve is not available now so we would have to pay for a more expensive one in any case. We can't risk getting to the airport and not being able to get anywhere as there is no public transport. The hire car/car seat dynamic  is quite huge when you have three of them in the big car seats plus suitcases and a double buggy ;the UK office of Avis have said they would only guarantee three child seats fitting in a people carrier, not an ordinary car. So it seem that the saga is almost over with DH thankfully standing up to his father but it does put into question whether the children can realistically have any sort of relationhip with someone who they only see on a computer screen once a month. It is sad but we have tried our best, so nothing more we can do but I feel very sad for DH having to battle again for a decent relationhip with his father when so much should be taken for granted. It seems all relationships have to change once we have children.! The sad thing is also that with children you want your support network and family to be working with you, not against you as it has been here. 

We have a very small budget for a holiday now to trying to find some last minute bargains in the UK as we really want to give the children a good time before Frances's op. And also have a rest!

Have a good day ladies will check in later in the week to see how you are all doing!

roze  xx


----------



## bluebell

Roze, you poor, poor thing.  One thing I have seen through all of this is how reasonable you have been.  My inlaws are a pain but have never actually accused me of things (e.g. yours claiming that you are too extravagant !!), and you could have told them to F off years ago after "Bin-gate".    At least as the years pass you know you can rest easy in that you did all you could.  As I have mentioned before, I think children value any strong relationships, whether they be family or not, and those loving and caring friends around you, where you live, will be important to your 3 lovely daughters as they grow up.  It does make your life so much harder, not having the support network (I can relate to that as nor do I), but at least you can surround yourself with people that you choose as role models in your childrens' lives.
To add to Sasha's suggestion about taxes, one other possible option is to ask if you can amend your flights.  You could maybe change your flights to somewhere else in Europe, and to somewhere where you wouldn't need a car, and could book cheap accommodation.  You could go to somewhere like Barcelona, where there is plenty of good public transport and the beach is within walking distance of the centre.  If you got a flat in Barceloneta, you are right by the beach !!!  Just an idea !!!  When we couldn't go to Marrakesh because of the bomb, we got Ryanair to amend our flights and change to to Tallinn in Estonia.  Ryanair being Ryanair though we ended up not much better off, but your airline might be better.
Sending you loads of hugs and also congratulations for being so strong !  I hope you get it sorted soon.,  You don't need all this hassle when you have Frances's op coming up.   

Lirac, so excited that all is going so well for you with the pregnancy.  I am getting excited that we will have another Abroadies baby to coo over !!!!!!  You sound exhausted though and I hope that you can get some rest soon !!   

LML, so excited for you that you have another tx coming up.  We will be with you all the way of course !!         

Bree, great to hear from you too.  It's always a shame when someone disappears completely from FF because we have no way of contacting someone who has disappeared to find out how they are getting on.  I so often wonder how Dawn is, for example.  Great that you are still with us !!!!!   

Lovely Sasha, I hope your mum is getting a bit better every day, and that all is well with you.  Please tell us more about Daniel's birthday !!

New from Pen is that she has got herself a fantastic full time job and is feeling so much better.  I spoke to her yesterday and she was sounding brilliant.

Loads of love to everyone .... Giggles, Crusoe, RSMUM, Mini-me etc etc etc.

We are off on holiday for 2 weeks from tomorrow, so will be back in FF action from 1st August.  We are going to Tiree, a small, sandy Scottish island, so no internet access for me !!!!!

Byeeeeeee !!!  Will miss you all !   

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi lovely ladies, 
I posted here last week but the gremlins seem to have eaten it... Grrr! 

Anyway, to Roze- I think you've put up with enough- stay civil and try not to get emotional with them (hard I know as I always get emotional) but to be honest it sounds like you're lucky they live abroad as if they were up the road and made so little effort you'd be even more hacked off but possibly expected to make more effort with them yourself. Your own family are far too important for that. Frances' op is the same as my niece had between 12-18 months and she missed some development with her movement which she caught up very rapidly afterwards. What she gained though is a lot of time spent reading and playing, just generally learning and her speech is amazing, as is her reading. She is a bright cookie now that she's 5 and I really think it did her no harm at all. Loads of luck to you all and I hope the next few months go better than you expect them to. 

Bloobs- have a happy holiday! Och aye the noo and all that...  

Sasha- hope your Mum is ok? Big kiss to your 2 gorgeous kidderoolies xx

Personals schmersonals, I am very rubbish as not much time to stop at the mo BUT if anyone is interested you can PM me for an update. Not posting here as the walls have eyes (!) but if you're reading, BEL, please could you send me back the COAR? GULP!

Big hugs, lovely ladies and I think we're still away for your summer meet but I'd love to come to another soon, let me know! 

love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooh, Giggles, you star, fabby to hear from you.  Let's have a mad phone chat (sounds dodgy, not that kind of phone chat !!!   ) again soon !!!
Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Hi to everyone!

Roze, Sorry your in-laws are a nightmare! The question is do you really want them in your kids lives as the children may experience problems and disapointments with them in years to come just as you are having now?? So glad you have some-one to talk to about Frances' op.Hope you find a holiday to suit you. I seem to have gone anti-holiday since having the kids and prefare days out!

Hi Bloobs, I used to spend all my holidays on Tiree! Are you going to windsurf??!!!

LML, when is your treatment?

Sasha, How's your Mum?

I am sending Lirac lots of good vibes. I am so happy for you.   .

Love to all, sorry this is brief but Ben and Faith have colds so had me up most of last night and now I think I am getting it. Yuk!

Bree xx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Bree - thanks for your good wishes - have had a strange weekend with lots of stomach pains, which is a bit worrying. Think it is coming off such high doses of meds last week, even though I did try to phase them out. Hope you manage to avoid the dreaded lurgi    Sam has been a bit of a nightmare the last few days as he has another four teeth coming through and is obviously in quite a bit of discomfort.
LML sometimes posts on the other thread - she went out to Spain today for EC and tx. Keeping everything crossed for her!
Roze - hope you have managed to sort the French visit out - sounds like a huge nightmare that you could do without. I have been advised against travelling abroad now and DH is starting work from new offices tomorrow and will be fully occupied through August so am sorting out visits to friends and relatives. Was amazed at how expensive hotels are - I guess it is because it is the peak of the summer holidays.
Sasha - hope your mum is improving and that life back at work is going smoothly.
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Lirac, thanks again for good wishes. The pains must have been a bit of a shock but they are probably expansion pains?  Mine were worst second time round. I hope you manage to have some nice days out etc- perhaps we could still meet up- we are not now going to France ( long story) but we might still keep our plans about going to Paultons at the end of this month and therefore being in your vicinity?  If not your region is still somewhere we would go for a day trip so perhaps thats possible.

Sasha, we can't now do the 13th Aug weekend as people are coming to stay but could do something the following weekend if that suits, or even the Bank Hol weekend?

Bree, I second your views about holidays and children - ours never sleep the first few nights when they are away which leaves us all in a wretched state! Day trips are indeed preferable!  I forget where you live but we live in south London and managed to get to Legoland in Berkshire in less than an hour from home; the roads are so much clearer in August.

Thanks to everyone again for support about the inlaws however its probably my DH who needs it more than me now as he is in a real quandry about how to manage the situation whereby his partner of 18 years, mother of his three children( ie me) is not recognised as existing by his father and MIL.  We are not going to see them in France and they have offered DH the money plus a bit more as compensation for another holiday for the children. I am relieved at not having to go into what was a difficult situation even before all of this blew up and so is DH. Apparently I'm a liar and nasty person however they produce flimsy evidence which was easily dispelled.  When probed they refuse to provide more detail and refuse to discuss it. They have written that their opinion of me since meeting me 18 years ago was mildy positive (their words) turning to mildly negative a decade ago and then downhill ever since.  DH has been probing me in case there is something which he doesn't know about, which has caused some trouble between us. All of which leaves everyone well, nowhere. There are a few little things that might be part of the cause but to take offence at those would require significant imagination ( they sent me a birthday cheque for £25 and I forgot to cash it until 3 months later as so busy). DH still thinks it all seems to start around the time the children were born and step MIL being jealous and being spiteful. She's known for it and not just by us. 
I suppose the issue is that our expectations of that relationship were huge in that I dont have any family and DH has only his mum, dad and step MIL hence we were relying on them in case of a family emergency or frankly, if me or DH died and the other needed help. We both have I think an idea of family that hasn't been borne out by real life and that is what is upsetting DH as he has no real other means of support other than me and a couple of old friends. The question is where this leaves our kids- do we encourage a skype relationship with him or just ignore it and if we do do I make sure I am not in the room or actually, do I make sure that I am. DH has suggested that that is allowed to cool off for a bit in any case rather than the usual once a fortnight. Anyway, right this minute with the prospect of going to France now non existent, feel a weight has been left off my and DH's shoulders so intend to make the most of that for a bit!

Silly silly people though for ruining their relationships with their son and grandchildren- it could all have been so different for them both.

Thats probably enough on all that for some time!

take care everyone, I'll be checking out the boards again at the weekend probably,

roze  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie - I am relaxing with a cuppa before manically cleaning as we have visitors coming this week.

Roze - I am so sorry to read about Frances' op and about your nightmare in-laws. I completely understand the in-law thing as mine are a complete nightmare too. They visit us once a year (only live 150 miles away) and offer absolutely zero support. They barely speak to me and only ever speak to dh about complete trivia. They are very wrapped up in their selfish lives and are completely unable to put their feet in anyone else's shoes even for a minute. Our relationship has recently been on the point of breaking down over them insisting that they bring their 3 big dogs with them when they visit. We have a small nervous dog of our own, a small house and a 4 year old - it just doesn't work. They never clean up after the dogs and I basically have had enough. The upshot is MIL is coming on her own (although I'll believe it when I see it) and FIL will stay at home because his dogs are more important. 
Family is very important to me and the contrast with my own family is so marked that it just makes things all the more upsetting. I have tried and tried to talk to MIL about ds's background and how the trauma that has happened to him affects his behaviour and abilities but she just chooses to ignore it all. Our relationship is strained but civil and I have recently come to accept that is how it will always be. I'm sad for dh and ds but so grateful his other grandparents more than compensate. I know you don't have this but I think you have to look for support elsewhere amongst your friends and not waste your energies on people who are never going to change. Sorry that turned into a rant but Roze - I hear you and understand some of how you feel.

GG- lovely to see you posting and your pic of Zoe, she looks a cutie. Why are you after the COAR? What are you up to girl?

Sasha - how is your Mum - improving I hope.

Not much news here. DS finishes nursery this week and starts reception in September, he will just be 4 but in many ways seems younger. We are really worried how he will cope, he just seems to be settling at nursery and now faces a big move, poor little soul. At home, however, he improves and improves, grows and flourishes all the time. We are very proud that he has come such a long way from such a very poor start.

Must dash - I will try not to be a stranger.

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Lirac, sorry that you have been having stomach pains. I hope they have disappeared now. I know what its like to analyse every pain and twinge. I suffered from stomach aches a few times during both pregnancies and it was just simply my body reacting to all the changes going on. I also suffered from cramps related to constipation   . i hope those teeth make an appearance very soon    .


Crusoe, lovely to hear from you. I can so understand how you want more for you children in their relationship with their grandparents but have come to a place where you have to accept it will never be that way. I think there are quite a few of us on here who are in similar situations. Your little boy is so lovely and he is a credit to you and Dh and all the love and security you have given me. Having an August baby (and being one) I understand your fears about your DS being too young. Have you arranged to meet with his teacher and fill him / her in on DS's background and all the challenges he has faced? If not, I would try and do that as soon as you can. I work in Early Years and although phonics and reading kicks in at Reception, it is still very much learning through play. Bella is about to go into Key Stage 1 and a lot of parents have said it is a bit of a shock to the system   .


Roze, I am glad that you are not going to France. It would have been very hard on you not only physically but also emotionally. You would have been completely spent. It is sad when your family doesn't act like a family should and love and support each other. I have said this before, it is completely their loss. You cannot change the way they are and the children will quickly cotton on to how things are between you. I hope the cool off time helps to give you time to focus on Dh and the girls rather than always being under strain with the attitudes and behaviour of your in-laws. 


Bloobs, hope you are having a faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab holiday in the wilds of Scotland.


Bree, lovely to hear from you, hope you are all cold free very soon. 


Thanks to all of you for asking about my mum. She had her cast off yesterday and was convinced she would be able to walk, (she even tried it out when the orderly's back was turned!) but no way will her leg support her. It has been fitted into the brace to allow her to bend the knee slightly and she will return to the hospital in 2 weeks to have it loosened. She is amazing though, still 100% determined to walk at the end of this!


I don't think I'll be able to do the 13th either. Just too busy at the mo trying to work two jobs and keeping order in the house. I think a weekend away might tip us over the edge. Also sleeps have been rubbish (both awake at night) so any free time is spent having some shut eye. We will have to arrange something in the autumn half term.


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Sasha,

Glad your mums cast is off but I guess it will take some time before she can  get around easily without support. Have they offered her physio? 

Crusoe- wow where did you spring from!!! Of course you are not a stranger and never will be.  Good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your MIL/FIL - the dog idea sounds horrendously crazy- how could they bring them all to yours?  Its a similar thing- yours and mine are so dogmatic (no pun intended) they miss out on their grandchildren. 

You have come some way with DS. My DDs reception class teacher and teaching assistant are wonderful and experienced with new pupils so I am sure that you can have your mind put at rest?  It is difficult when they are younger - DD is a June baby and in one way seems so mature, in another she is just so young however they will probably come on leaps and bounds when they all settle in?

I don't know what a COAR is and probably shouldnt ask!  But good luck with whatever is going on!

Bloobs, I dont know if you can get the internet in Tiree but I'm sure you can if I could get it in the wilds of Harris a few years ago!  But its probably a good idea to get away from it all. Hope you are having a wonderful time. 

Lirac, will come back to you at the weekend re arrangements?  Keep well, and relax!

love to all,

roze xxxx


----------



## roze

Ladies,

Just established that we can either have about £180 refund in tax or pay £225 more to change our ticket. Still think its steep but can;t complain at this stage in the proceedings; think we should  make the most of it as few opportunities will arise for a nice holiday for some time. The only question is now where to go!  It has to be a flybe destination from either Southampton or Gatwick with a fairly accessible situation at the other end as we still cant afford to hire a car. However I have looked at Guernsey (which I love) and even that seems reasonable. Half the price of hiring the people carrier in France! Palma de Mallorca is still within the flight price range- anyone been there ?  We could still fly to the France destination but its miles from anywhere nice and the transport logistics still apply.

If anyone has any recommendations it would be great to hear from you. There is even a flight to Tiree, so maybe we;ll join Bloobs and give her a surprise!

love to all ,

roze  xxx


----------



## Lirac

When were you going Roze?
I would go for the sun every time! Just thinking about the area near Alicante (which is where the IB'ers go for tx). It is an easy flight from So'ton and some nice hotels in the area - especially if you can get to Javea/Denia. Some friends regularly stay at Los Lagos apartments near Javea which seem very reasonable, but not sure of availability and you would need a car...
Lirac x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sorry guys, really really quick post and I have been rubbish at keeping in touch but I know lovely Bluebell has been posting a bit for me.

Its my little man's 2nd birthday tomorrow - can you believe it - and I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who helped get us here.  Its been so tough in places but I am so in love with him you cannot believe

I promise to catch up soon but wanted to post a great whopping big kiss to you all from him and me.

               

Thank you thank you for helping me to be a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Happy Birthday to Ollie!!! Hope you had loads of fun celebrating his second birthday! Lovely to hear from you Pen and I am so pleased that you are doing so well.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Helloooooooo!!

How lovely to see a post from you Pen!!! Happy, Happy birthday to Ollie!!!xxx

Rose, would second liracs suggestion of Alicante area, we found some gorgeous beaches, weather was Fab!!

Back home, 1 top quality embie who made it to day 5, plus 6 other great quality in the freezer!! Best ever result we've had, keeping everything crossed for our luck to hold out now...

Back for proper catch up in the week,

Lml xx


----------



## Sasha B

Welcome home to you LML and to your fab little embie! Hope these next 2 weeks goes quickly for you and that you have a lovely surprise at the end of it!


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bree

just a quickie to say good luck to LML on 2 week wait. Sending you some    love Bree x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all - its very quiet here (I know I can talk - I'm hopeless!!)

Just to let you know, its good news     - had day 15 blood test today, BFP!!! Levels were 91.5, have to go back Weds to check they are doubling, so still bit anxious until then, but very relieved with todays result...

Celebrated with an ice-cream in the garden with Madeleine.   

Will keep you all posted, hope you all having a nice summer...

Am sure the labrador is looking worried...   

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry LML, I know its a bit over the top but we've got to celebrate your BFP as well. So excited for you. Lovely that you celebrated with Madeleine and looking forward to 9 months time when she will be a big sister.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Excellent news LML !!​So happy to hear your good news.​Izzy x​


----------



## Bel

CONGRATULATIONS LML!!!!!!!  
LOVE BEL AND DAISY X


----------



## Bree

WOW a BFP!!!!!!! Good luck for retest tomorrow. Lets hope and   those beta numbers are rising. Each stage is nerve racking isnt it. All celebration tinged with caution, I remember that feeling well.    Bree xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thanks everyone. Very nervous about tomorrows blood test, as the hcg level doesn't seem very high to me (first one was 800+ with Madeleine, but that was a twin pregnancy at that stage) - but I know its the doubling that counts, so keeping fingers crossed... will keep you posted...

LML


----------



## Sasha B

LML, I'll be     for tomorrow. A lady who I know through the Czech boards had a BFP of about 90 on her OTD and now has a lovely little boy who is nearly 3! As you said, its the doubling that counts.


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Today's hcg is 250, more than doubled. feel much better now. Many thanks everyone  


Lml xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Just perfect!!! Congratulations LML!!!      


When is your first scan?


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!
Just popped in after getting back from gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous sunny Tiree   (who needs the Med  ?!!!!)

....... and seen LML's fantastic news !!!

                                                                                                                                           

I wish I had been around to share more for your 2WW, but am sooooooooooo happy for you.  I hope you have the loveliest pregnancy.  You deserve it, and those levels sounds fab.

Loads of love and hugs,
More to everyone else soon.............

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Congrats, LML!!!  Sorry just got back from hols with no internet connection or mobile phone service so have just found out!  You must be over the moon!!

catch up soon hopefully,


love and hi to everyone.

roze  xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooh, Roze, where did you go ??  
I saw your posts about choosiong which flight to take, and wish you had joined us in Tiree !!!!  It was soooooooooooooooo lovely .... turquoise seas, deep blue sky, sun, white sands, millions of beaches, beautiful flowers, and that lovely chilled atmosphere that islands do so well (e.g. no-one locks their cars or houses as if anyone nicked anything they can't get away easily !!!), and just a generally amazing place, and I even got to read my book in the sun at times !!! The trouble is, I ate far too much choccy and drank far too much wine and put on 1/4 stone !    
BBxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi there,

We went to Norfolk in the end and had to lose the flights less the tax as couldn't make an alternative committments to a place or dates.

Had a lovely time and fantastic weather.  Fortunately it wasn't our money that we lost which I know isnt the best attitude but past caring about that, just glad we had a bit of a break! We were in the end very keen on Amsterdam but couldn't find anywhere to stay that was under £1200 for the week.- Id love to take the girls to both Tiree and Amsterdam at some point and maybe do a tour of Scottish islands.!  I think Tobermorey on Mull will have to be first on the list though!

Glad your holiday went well and you had a good rest. I'm sure the pounds will drop off!

Had a boring duvet day today but think the girls needed it to chill out after a hectic week, as did I. DH gone to a footie match with a potential slipped disc but it takes more than that to stop him getting to a match!


----------



## Bree

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to LML. 

                      

love from Bree xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hello everyone - I am so sorry I'm not posting much these days - I do read what's going on though - just never seem to get to get on here without interruptions - teenage angst from the 10 yr old, potty training with the little 'un, being pestered by the cats etc..etc.. you know, the usual stuff.

SO pleased to read LML's BFP! Yippedeedoodah!!! Fantastic news! MASSIVE congrats!!!    

Roze, I was so sorry to read about all your holiday/family problems..and Frances' op too.. glad you managed a break away in the end though..

Bloobs - I got your lovely phone message..you always make me laugh so much - I REALLY want to go to Tiree, another friend of mine goes there every year and is in love with the place.It sounds really beautiful.

Crusoe - lovely to see you posting and to read the warmth and love in your words about your little man, Lily starts school in September too and although I know it won't be such a shock to her as she goes to nursery in the same building, I am already feeling a bit sad about my little one growing up so much.

Lirac..how are things? 

And Bel and Sasha ( how's your mum hun? ) and Bree and Pen ( it was so lovely to read about your little one's birthday - don't you just feel like bursting sometimes, you love them sooo much!!)..Ok..who have I missed? Seems like years since I've been on here..many apologies to those I've not mentioned..and much love to you all..it's so great that this thread's still going..

As for me, things are ok, I guess, much better in some respects, still really tough in others, we have really got into camping since last Spring and it's prefect as it forces us just to chill and potter and be flexible - DH actually (almost ) stops working, and DD1 (almost ) lives without her DS and DVD's!  We just got back from 10 days away and may even squeeze in a short one over the weekend if the weather improves..we came home early as it is HORRID here - but decided to explore and visit a lovely little village on the coast for our last day - on a whim we asked in the local hotel if there were any rooms free ( in August?!!  ) and we got in - so spent a lovely day on the beach, had a posh meal and retired to our room with a sea view - what a way to end a holiday eh?!! Luxury!   

oops - gotta go - Love to you all and hope no-one is caught up in the rioting  

XXXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo everyone and happy Sunday !!  Wher are we all ?  We must all be having too much fun to sit around on FF !!!

RSMUM..... great to see you on here.  Sorry we keep missing each other's calls !!!  Hopefully we might catch up tomorrow on my usual drive to or back from Stirling to work !  I'm so impressed with all your camping. We are all talk and no action here in that we only took DD1 camping once and we all got eaten alive by midges (managed to avoid them til night time when I got my bum eaten alive when I popped outside for a wee !!!        ).  I used to do loads of wild camping so must get inspired by you and head off with the girls soon !!  Still can't believe Lily is starting nursery !!

Roze ... saw on ** that things are picking up for you and your DD on the medical front.  I hope you get some clarity soon though.  Big hugs to you and your girlies !!

Crusoe, how lovely to hear from you.  Are you on ** ?  If so, can we be 'friends' on there so I can see photos of your little one ??  PM me with details if you like !!!

Bree, how are you    ?  What's your news ??

LML, how's that lovely pregnancy going ??  How are you coping with Madeleine and being pg ?  Knowing you, you will be taking it all in your stride.  I have never met you but you seem one of the most positive, calm and laid back people I know !!!  Please keep us posted and let us know about all your milestones, e.g are you having a nuchal (or have you already had one  ).  Hugs and kisses to little Madeleine from her Aunty Bloobs xxxxx        

Sasha ... kisses to you tooooooooooooooooooooooo meine liebe Freundin !!!

Bel, haven't spoken for ages !!!  Have you still got your VW convertible ?  Don't forget you promised to take me for a spin one day !!!

Izzy, have you changed your mobile number ??  I keep phoning you but never get a reply !!!!    I hope you'r not avoiding me !!!!!          

Lirac, how is your lovely pregnancy going too ? Keep us posted with all your milestones too !!

.........and last but not least, big snogs to me old pal Giggles           

Love to everyone, especially anyone I have forgotten or missed !
Right off to clean out the guinea pigs !!

Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

... oh, and PS, DD1 started school last week         I know it's a cliche, but she looked soooooooo cute in her uniform !!!


----------



## Sasha B

Just a quickie as I have a mountain (not kidding about the mountain part!) of ironing to do and packing.


LML, been thinking of you. Hope you are not suffering too much with sickness and tiredness.


Blooooooobs, thanks for your lovely long post. Your camping experience with DD1 sounds like it was a pain in the  ! Pardon the pun   .


Can I ask anyone whose mobile number I already had (Bloobs, Roze, Izzy, LML) to please message me with your contact nos as my phone which is less than 6 months old has died on me  (along with all the number stored on it) and has been sent off for repairs. I do have a replacement phone so can be contact on my number as usual. 


Germany on Wednesday. Can't wait! And then the big 4-0 on Thursday. What a week!!!


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Sasha,  have a great holiday, I know how much you have been looking forward to it and having a rest.  Whats ironing- I haven't done any for years! You are very organised. 

Bloobs, good to hear from you, hope DD is settling in well into school.

Hi to RSMUM!

Lirac and LML, hope all is going well for you both and that things are not too stressful with having to manage a toddler as well.

We are fine - had MIL and BIL plus cousin here last weekend and it was really nice although a full on full house. The children loved it all. The girls are growing well. DD1 finished nursery on Wednesday and starts school mid September as its a staggered start in reception. I'm booking a few days off to spend with her.
Frances is getting about better now using supportive toys and buggies etc but is not that confident about even cruising on her own.

Work is still a pain with lots of negotiation 24/7 to get respect and commonsense-  I seem to work with a lot of men with no family committments who see a gap in my diary ( its called lunch hour, folks) and attempt to fill it with meetings as well as schedule completely unnecessary 8am meetings when a 9am one would do.  They don't understand, do they!

Hope everyone is enjoying the last few weeks of summer. Where did it go! We are still hoping for a few days at Peppa Pig world in September so trying to book that up.

Take care and love to everyone,

roze xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Peppa Piig World rocks!!! If you're under 3, that is... Well, Zoe loves it anyway! 

Hope you're all ok, and now that we're back from a massive 3 1/2 weeks in Greece I will let you into a little secret... Our lovely Jane donated us some eggs today at the Wessex in Southampton and we're hoping for fertilisation overnight- positive vibes please! The lovely Penny from Serum kept badgering me to try x,y and z and I was convinced enough to go to Athens for a hysteroscopy in June where they did me a D&C and put in implantation points. Added to that I am currently rattling on the Serum regime- different to before (antibiotics, Valtrex antiviral drugs, Gestone, aspirin, Clexane and God knows what else) so we're doing our best on this one. I never thought I'd have the courage to try again but there was a niggly part of me that thought there must be a missing part of the picture, and with the help and support of Jane we're being given an amazing chance to have a full sibling for Zoe. I am sure I will be gutted if it doesn't work but I'm not in the same place as before with a BFN as we are so lucky to have Zoe, which I am sure is the driving factor in me having the balls to try again. We'll just pay the mortgage off in another 20 yrs! 

Love to everyone, and a special massive enormous snuggle to the legendary Bel for sending me back the Cock On A Rock- it came with me today to the clinic and so far so good! Give your little lady a squeeze from me. 

I hope to post again before the year is out, certainly expect I may be on here a bit the next couple of weeks LOL.

Big snogs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Wow, GG, great news!  Hope the next stages all go well!

I still have no idea about the COAR- perhaps you could send me a photo on **?  

Good news about Peppa Pig World; DD has grown out of it but there is always the rest of Paultons to discover and I think the twins would love the scaled down rides. We are looking forward to a day by the seaside too.

take care all,


roze  xxx


----------



## Bree

Giggly girl, thats amazing news! I really hope things go as stress free as possible. keep us posted! Bree xx


----------



## bluebell

OoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHHH!!!!!!

Giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggles !!!

I knew things were brewing but not that soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!

Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Good luck !!!!!!                                     
                                        
                                        
                                        
                                                         

I'm working today but will be waiting with baited breath for any news !

Give Jane a big hug from me for being such a star..... but then it could never be hard to help such a fabby couple as you and your lovely DH !!!

Blooooooooooooooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Loadsa lurrrrv to everyone else !!!!!!!!!        

.......................... and bon voyage to Sasha    ... schone Verien in Deutschland meine Freundin !!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bless you ladies... 8 embies fertilised overnight, next time they look at them will be Thurs am on day 3 as apparently they don't like to disturb them. Some talk of letting them go to blast but we're not thinking we'll go for that. Would rather have some in the freezer and I think blasts defrost less well? Jane recovered well yesterday, she is definitely a star. 

Must go! Big kisses xx


----------



## bluebell

Yiipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !  8  littlies brewing nicely then .... fantastic news !!!                

Keep us posted !!

Bloooobs xxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

GG I knew you were up to something when you asked for the COAR!!!! 
I have EVERYTHING crossed for you Hun! Good luck!
Love Crusoe
XXXXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovely Crusoe !!!!

I have some fantastic photos of COAR and us all stroking 'him' !!!  Giggles, give him a rub from me !!!!

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

It was so nice to be reunited with the COAR but I have to say I was disappointed to see that his girth and stature are not as great as I thought... Still looks very rude though! I may have to update my avatar again just to keep Roze informed! 

Thanks for all the support ladies, seems very strange to be back on here...
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Nice to see the old COAR surfacing again    !


Giggly, Bloobs took the words right out of my mouth. I knew that there were plans afoot, but wow!!! Amazing! You brave woman, you kept that one quiet. Penny is really good at finding alternative protocols and persisting where others give up. I am sooooo             excited for you. Well done once again to the lovely Jane. 8 embies! Fantastic. I hope you have ET on Thursday as its a very special day   .


Crusoe, how are you doing my love? How is your gorgeous little boy?


Bloobs, can't wait to touch down in Germany although it is forecast to be 33 degrees in Dresden tomorrow   . This is my first trip abroad in 6 years that is not in any way tx related. It feels wired not be be injecting and shoving things up dark crevices if you get my drift   , but also very liberating. It makes me realize once again how blessed I am to have my two little darlings. I hope little darling one will not be a little madam at the airport and that little darling two won't scream his head off as the plane takes off and lands. Baby bjorn is at the ready to ensure he 'stays seated when the fasten seatbelt sign is on'. I tried him in it this afternoon but he didn't take too kindly to being strapped to mummy.


Lots of love to everyone. I'm back on the 30th (Bella's 5th Birthday) but won't have internet access until then. Giggly, will be     for you and your lovely embies.


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Happy Big birthday to Sasha for tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know you probably won't get this but I'm wishing you a great day anyway !!!!!!
Enjoy the fun and the sun and hope you have a fabby time !!!
                    

Gute Reise !

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All!!

Well lots of news hey...just been trying to catch up!

GG - Great news...got evrything crossed for you hun. I'm sure the COAR is in the best hands and will bring you lots of luck as it did me and you before! Lots of love and positive thoughts flying through the air to you!

Bloobs - I luvvvvv your posts, you are so lovely. I can't believe that little Ria has started schoool...OMG, would love to see a photo of her in her uniform pleeeeeaaaassse!!! Hope all okay with you. We must have a chat soooon.xxx

Sasha - Happy Birthday!!!! I had my big 40 on the 28th July...I had a great time and din't mind at all, as my only wish was to be a MUm by 40, and with the help of my bestest friend I was. I really hope that you have a great day and get spilt rotten!

Crusoe - Great to hear from you. Can we arrange a meet up...please. xx

LML - Congratulations!!!!! Well done you. Very pleased for you. xxxx 

Lirac - Congratulations!! How are you feeling? x

RSMum - Great to hear from you. Must say you sound very chilled...camping must suit you!!! You are very brave, sounds like great fun though. Lots of love, xxx 

All is good with me. I am working full time at the moment to help out at work and I am missing my Daisy more than I could have ever imagined, but DH has taken holiday to look after her and they are having such a lovely time together. It is so lovely for me to see her become a real daddy's girl and he is over the moon...

Anyway, better go as at work, but lots of love to you all and especially to GG...everything crossed hun..

Bel,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all,
Bel- I just LOVE your avatar!!!!! I am still determined to meet the gorgeous little Daisy, we need our bums in gear but full time- blimey! You must be shattered. Big kiss to you all and thanks again for the COAR. Zoe removed it from the bottom of the buggy yesterday at a friend's 2nd birthday party... Hehe! 

Sasha- hope you had a fab birthday and how refreshing to be travelling and not sticking drugs up your doo-dah!! Please give your little ones a big kiss from me. xx

Crusoe!!! Lovely to hear from you, I do read here reasonably regularly and love the updates but find it hard to post much. Really big kisses to not-so-little DS and a big one to you too xx

RSMum- thanks for the texts and pic of the gorgeous Lily, what a treasure. She must run you ragged! 

Blooooooobs xx Love ya, nutcase xx I really hope Ria and Isobel are well, I can't believe that Ria is at school! Crazy. She will be running the place by the time she's in her second year. We need a catch up! xx

LML- really hope you're keeping well and great news that the scan went well. Really pleased for you. Keep up the good work! xx

Lirac- amazing  Big bump rub to you xx

Izzy- thanks for your text while we were on hols, I didn't reply as my bill was already looking astronomical but will try to get in touch soon xx Big kiss to your little men  xx

Roze- hope you enjoy PP World  xx
Our news is that our 8 embies became 2 worth transferring today (2 x 8 cell) but the others didn't meet the criteria for freezing so they're going to continue them to blast and hope we have something to freeze on Saturday. Bit disappointing but the 2 best are safely tucked away (or not very safely since I've never had a BFP!) and it is worth a try for a full sibling for Zoe. We have met so many people at SUK who would give their eye teeth for this chance and we know we're lucky. The consultant and the team at the Wessex were very nice today, the equipment wasn't up to the same high tech standard as Penny's but they got the embies in after rather a lot of prodding and me needing to release some liquid part way through (in the loo, not on the doc!) The speculum also dropped on the floor at one point and I nearly cracked a joke about ping pong balls and Amsterdam but didn't feel I knew the docs well enough! You have to see the funny side in all this. The Wessex have been brilliant all along and it is very different to be popping into my local town for blood tests and appointments. Much less stress. Now I am wavering between optimistic and wanting to make our embies welcome and getting too attached and disappointed in the long run. This time having Zoe already I can see how much she means to us and somehow the embies aren't just a mass of cells, although I need to feel like that about them in case they don't take. Jane can't do another surrogacy for us and we're not convinced we could do it again with someone else so this is it for us.  It would be so lovely if it worked but we're realistic. Fingers, eyes, legs and all other crossable items firmly crossed please!

Must go- am going to try to make this cycle more about getting on with life than obsessing on FF but I have already been here a fair bit tonight. Eek... 

Big kiss to all you lovely ladies xx

PS Is there a meet planned in the autumn?


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

Sending you lots of    and   and lastly         that this works for you. I had a tear in my eye reading your post, as I think I know how you are feeling. I would absolutely love the chance to have a sibling for Daisy, but I know that it is very unlikely and even though I  appreciate that I am a Mum, gven the chance you have I would do exactly the same but I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment. As you say it is amazing that you have a chance, but to be back on that rollercoaster is so difficult too. I am with you all the way hun, sending lots of babydust your way...

Lots of love,
Bel,x

P.S. Really must must arrange a meet up!!!!


----------



## Loveday1000

High Giggly Girl 

I am thinking about going to Serum in Athens for ICSI.  I have an auto immune condition.  Can you tell me roughly how much you think ICSI is with their drug protocol for immune issues. 

Many thanks.


----------



## bluebell

Giggles ... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!  Two littlies on board !!!!                    
I've got absolutely everything crossed for you, even me short and curlies !!    Have been thinking of you all weekend, which has been a mad one with far too much socialising and drinking, which i think I am just too old for !!!!!     Loads of lurrrv and snuggles to you and your emberamas !!!

Bel !  Luv ya !!!!

Blooooooooooooooooooooobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Loveday.,

Sorry I can't help you at all but there is a board as far as I know for the Serum clinic so you could ask on there too ?  All the very best with your tx !
Bluebelll xx


----------



## Lirac

Keeping everything crossed for you giggly girl - LML and I were both at Wessex and they are a great team.  Hopefully you won't need any frozen embies anyway   
Sasha - hope you had a fab birthday and are enjoying your holiday.
Bel - sorry that you are missing Daisy. I went back to work straight after having Sam and have only recently stopped work, which an odd way around I know but seems to work for us. I found it hard at first but once I knew he was happy and settled I stopped worrying. I have to say that I am finding being at home with him far harder than my job, which is considered to be extremely demanding and stressful and can't imagine how I'll cope with two littlies ...   
Hello to everyone else - especially Roze!
AFM, all fine but looking huge, although have managed not to put on any weight in the six weeks since I saw the nutritionist so thinking I must have lost weight from other places  . The plan is to stay this weight for as long as I can to try to reduce the pre-eclampsia risk. Consultant was his usual pessimistic self when I saw him a couple of weeks ago and is fully expecting pre-eclampsia again as we couldn't get the same donor and so the risk factors go back up again. Good think is my blood pressure is good - 116/69 (and consistent as I have to test daily at home) Almost certainly another c-section, ideally at 38 weeks. Rubbish timing as that is between Christmas and New Year but after my experience with Sam, I would be ecstatic to get that far!
Was thinking of doing all my Christmas shopping next week!
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Hi all

Lirac, glad things are going well!  Still hoping I'll see you at some point but will PM about that!

Its great about your weight. Hopefully the PE won't be back on the scene again however it is all manageable at the end of the day. 

I don't know what to say about managing more than one as I didn't really do it very well and struggled with DD when pg with the twins. I relied on DH a lot then had a doula which was expensive but necessary. The weather was awful and one of the twins was back in hospital ( I went with her) at two weeks so it all came crashing down on us and we had to get relatives down from far away and also temporary nannies at considerable expense.
I would therefore recommend having a doula if only for the first 6 weeks or part time, especially in winter when you can't get out much. There was a time when I wasn't out the door for over a fortnight when it snowed and was so glad to see her. Its worth thinking about. If I'm honest I found the logistics very difficult in the first few months but things do pass and improve and before you know it you are coping with it all  but realistically its good to have lots of support in the first few weeks after the birth.  I'm still not brilliant at handling them all now and I much prefer to get back to work rather than have to entertain all three all day, like I'll be doing tomorrow!  Happy to chat more about the issues etc.

Had a great Bank Hol weekend staying close to home- it was less stressful!  Hope everyone else had a good time too!

roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to tell Giggles to say hello to those lovely embies and to give the COAR a rub from me !
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello!!!!! Back from few days at Grandmas in deepest Wales - lovely, relaxing time, Madeleine had a ball with 4 adults to entertain her!!

Had 7 week scan last week - Had been feeling calm (but unbelieving) until walked into the clinic, then felt a complete wreck until I saw the heartbeat... Phew!

Belated Happy 40th to Sasha!!!! Hope you had a lovely time in Germany!! And Happy Birthday to the lovely Bella - we must meet up very soon! 

Bel - so hard to leave Daisy, but lovely for Daisy to have some Daddy time - and nice for the Daddies too to have the girls all to themselves (without me 'managing' in the background, in my case!) 

Giggly - Wow!!!!! Really lovely to hear your news - I feel all a flutter now on your behalf!! I will be thinking of you and wish, wish, wishing you success...      Love the photo of Zoe - she looks gorgeous!! Would love to catch up with you all some time...  I think I've missed something with this COAR...?

Lirac - hows the Christmas shopping going??!!!

AlmaMay - Friday is nursery for us - what about you

Hello Auntie Bloobs, Roze, Crusoe, RSMum... sorry for anyone I've missed, trying to post before M wakes from her slumber! Oh, there she goes...!!

LML  xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

... also, there is a programme on BBC 1 10.35 tonight called 'Donor Mum - the children I've never met' and they are also talking about the issues on the One Show 7pm. I have no idea how they've approached these issues - sympthetically, one hopes, but its good to see it being discussed (as long as they don't sensationalise it...) 

LML xx


----------



## Sasha B

I'm back!!!


Germany was so lovely, I didn't want to come home. I had a lovely birthday with the children and my Dad. We took a horse and carriage ride around the old town in Dresden followed by a lovely lunch of traditional German food and a spot of shopping in the afternoon. We finished the day off with an evening stroll through the old town and an ice cream (it was 34 degrees after all!)


LML     fantastic news about seeing that lovely heartbeat!!! So pleased all is well with you and little one.


Giggly, I am                 with all my might that we are going to be celebrating good news with you in the coming days.


Bloobs, will call. Thanks for the absolutely lovely birthday message from DD1 to Bella. She wants to talk to you DD but was out till 6.30 on a play date so will call in the next few days.


Lots of love to all. Got to get tea on now.


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Sasha, so pleased you had such a great time !!  Every time you post i can really feel your happiness ooozing out and it makes me so happy too !

LML .... yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!             Really pleased for you that your scan went well.  Here's hoping for an extra perfect trouble free pregnancy for you ... you deserve it so much and I am so happy for you.

Giggles ....                       


Bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello ladies,
Just popping in after my usual surfing session contemplating the various symptoms/lack of symptoms!! 

LML- brilliant news that all is going so well for you, I think once you have had one baby number 2 is more of a possibility. Or is that just a really stupid statement?! I know what I mean! Really pleased for you though. xx

Sasha- really pleased you had such a fab holiday, and wow, what lovely weather! I'm rather missing the sun now that we're back from hols, no idea where our British summer time has gone... I love that Bella talks to Ria on the phone, connections like that are lovely but also I think quite important for when our littlies are older. Plus they're both sweethearts.  

Bloobs- nice to have a brief chat earlier, will catch up soon xx

Thanks for all your good wishes. I am not enjoying the 2ww as am fluctuating from tense and nervous while believing it hasn't worked (so much so yesterday that I cleaned the house like a demon inc mopping and vaccummng) to feeling like I'm having the healthiest 2ww I've had so far as I haven't got a cold/flu symptoms for the first time. So apart from taking shed loads of drugs the whole thing has been less stress, having gone to my local clinic for everything and also having had Penny in Greece give me advice and the drug protocol for reassurance as well as the hysteroscopy. So basically I feel i have a better chance than before as I'm so much less stressed and also have our Zoe to give me light relief on a regular basis. Which also makes things a bit harder as she insists on jumpiing on me, my tummy and won't take no for an answer sometimes wanting to be picked up. I can't go 2 weeks without picking her up so am just doing what I normally do with the exception of doing anything strenuous like exericse. My tummy is mad with bruises from the Clexane- worst ever, and sometimes the injection sites bleed later in the day which is pretty grim. Our dog didn't get a walk tonight as my tummy was bleeding. I also got a swollen and tender lymph node in my groin on Monday which has become less tender now but had me convinced my body was rejecting the embryos. Anyone got any tips for sleeping through the entire 2ww?! I'm not due to test until next Weds so have a fair bit more time to wait...

Wish us luck!! xx


----------



## Sasha B

GG, wish I lived closer to you! I'd come and get you and Zoe and we could do days out together to farms or national trust properties where there is plenty of space for little legs to run around whilst the grown ups sit down for a coffee   . Clexane is nasty. Hope the bleeding stops, it must be so sore. If you fancy a chat in the next week or even beyond please give me a call. It would be lovely to hear from you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles my love ....... you are such a fantastic chum and it makes me so mad that someone as wonderful as you has to have a bleeding tum and tenseness           

A few things.......

I know we have all said this before, and I know we all know thins, and we all still worry about it in our 2WWs, BUT most 'normal' women when they are up the duff but don't know it do all sorts of wild things (Clubbing, sha**ing .. now that puts a lot of strain on tummies !!    ,hiking, windsurfing, gardening, drinking, drugging etc etc etc) and they still get up the duff.  IVI Barcelona were always really good at reminding clients to carry on life as normal.  Unless you are carrying your DH and DD up Mount Kilimanjaro twice a day, nothing you do will make any difference to the outcome !   


Poor you with the multi - coloured tum.    I only took Clexane on the DD2 cycle and mine was the same.  Maybe you could market it as an art installation and charge people to see it, charging extra on the days its bleeding.  It's hard finding an undamaged spot isn't it .. even for me with my permanently voluminous gut !

I know thus could me medically misleading / bizarre / unhelpful, but on two of my BFP cycles, I had groin spasms and pain in my 2WW, so much so that on DD1 cycle I nearly collapsed, not from the pain, but because of a strange groin nerve spasm that nearly made me fall over.  In early pregnancy nerves in the groin get trapped by expanding blood vessels that are suddenly having to pump loads of extra blood to that area, so I know that a swollen gland is different to spasms    maybe I'm just being a thicko !, but you never know !

Loads and loads of hugs and snoggeramas to the lovely you and your gorgeous family and the lovely Jane too        

Love to everyone else as well.

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ditto on the groin pain. I had it pretty much all of the first trimester so its a good sign. I also had another symptom which is too embarassing to write down here   . Sending you massive        .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just wanted to say congratulations to LML...real milestone and so lovely to hear a beautiful heartbeat!!   

Welcome Home Sasha - sounds like you have had a wonderful time, you can hear your happiness and it puts a smile on my face too!

GG - Ahhh hun, I really feel for you. the 2ww is a nightmare and as hard as you try you can't help but analyze...everything!!! When is your test date hun...really want to send you some lovely positive vibes and lots of babydust....thinking of you loads, Lots of love, xxxx

Bloobs - Ahh. how sweet to hear Ria and Bella talking on the phone, who'd have thought it eh? So lovely that we all still keep in touch. I think I tell you guys more than I do some of my closest friends!!! Love ya! x

Crusoe - Miss you hun, xx 

Must go as at work still and must get home to my beautiful Daisy,

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Me post! Just had my 20 week scan and, although all is fine with the baby, I have placenta praevia which means that there is a higher risk to delivery, especially bleeding. You might remember that I ended up in ICU last time with a severe haemmorhage and needed 7 pints of blood, so would ideally like to avoid that. Apparently it is more common for ladies who have had c-sections and it can right itself over time. They have booked me in for a 34 week scan and told me that I will need to monitor movement from 28 weeks on.
The information they gave me said that it was rare to have vaginal delivery (although I am expecting a c-section anyway and am a group B strep carrier which makes vaginal delivery inadvisable) and I will need a consultant anaesthetist as well as a consultant obstetrician at the birth. The main risk seems to be failure of the placenta at some point which is why, presumably, I am advised to monitor movement?
Has anyone experienced this and, if so, any words of wisdom?
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac,


Didn't want to read and run. I am so pleased all is well with your little one. Sorry I haven't had any personal experience with placenta praevia but perhaps if you post on "Ask a Midwife", you will get a more accurate answer. A friend of mine had it and like you she was re-scanned at 34 weeks when she was told that the issue had resolved itself. I really hope that the same happens with you. In terms of monitoring, I would ask your cons. next time how often they will be monitoring you / scanning you once you get beyond 30 weeks as that may give you some re-assurance as well.


Lots of love,




Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Lirac !!
Well done getting to 20 weeks !!  Did you get lovely images ?  You have kept quiet about the sex !!    Did you find out ?   

A friend of mine had placenta praevia, which didn't resolve itself but she still went pretty much to term and had a c-section.  Like Sasha I'm not much of an expert but at the same time I've never heard of Placenta Praevia causing too many problems in the end .... like you say you just need a bit more monitoring.

Keep us posted !!!!!!

Loadsa lurrrrv,
Bloooobs xxxx

PS Hugs to Giggles and bump rubs to LML too


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Didn't get to know the sex as it hospital policy not to tell the gender and we didn't know last time either.
Having said that, I did pore over the scan pictures afterwards to see if I could tell - was certain it was a girl on one nad certain a boy on the other so no further forward there!
Lirac x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello folks,

Lirac- just wanted to say I know of 2 ladies who had placenta praevia, one of whom their placenta moved in the last leg of the pregnancy and caused no issue, and the other was a family member who had an abruption and a premature birth but ultimately came out of it ok, as did the little one. She was told to stay close to the hospital and in the end it was a good thing she did. I'm not telling you this to worry you at all, just to say look after yourself and try not to overdo things. I'm sure you will be just fine and it looks like they're monitoring you really well. Loads of luck  xx

As for me, unbelievably for the first time in my entire life I got a BFP yesterday morning for the first time ever at 10dp3dt, on a Clearblue digital. We were shocked and over the moon and was thinking it was probably going to be highish numbers if I had an early positive.  Went for a beta today at the Wessex and the result was only 14. The nurse also said I was 12dp3dt (I thought I was 11 having had ET on  25th Aug) but anyway the long and short of it is that the number is low but it was an early positive so the numbers could grow and I will need another beta on Weds. I have been looking at the sensitivity of the Clearblue Digital online and it looks like 25miu so if I had a +++ at that rate yesterday and the bloods today were 14 then maybe we're looking at a chemical pregnancy. I know the only way to know is to wait and see but I don't feel any worse or fewer symptoms than yesterday so who knows what is going on. Yesterday felt like such a milestone as I'd never seen the word 'pregnant' on a pee stick pee'd on by me! Grrrrr.... Wish us luck... I feel quite shattered tonight from thinking about it all. We're so lucky to have Zoe that I'm going to remind myself of that on an hourly basis. She does make me smile so much and we will be happy as a family of 3 if things don't pan out. I just hope they do! DH keeps telling me not to be negative as you can't know until you know. Easy for him! 

I'll let you know when there's anything to know but in the meantime am going a little   ... I have been accepting playdates for Zoe left right and centre to keep occupied but tomorrow morning she is at preschool so I feel a big cupboard sort out coming on. Or a laze in bed with a book... Think I'd get more mental stimulation out of satisfaction of throwing out a load of c*ap actually! 

Love to all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Giggles,


Just sending you the biggest of       . I'll be praying that your numbers rise by Wednesday and I am so sorry that you are having to go through this additional wait and anxiety. I am not surprised that you feel mentally and physically exhausted by it all. I know you love Zoe to bits and its so wonderful that she is there to share lots of cuddles with but aside from that, I understand that longing for a second child so well. I will be          that Wednesday brings good news. 


Enjoy the crap throwing fest   . 


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

OOh Giggles - just came on here to wish you luck - thought you were testing tomorrow sorry! - Just wanted to send you the biggest of     and best wishes and of course SSOOOO hope the numbers are up....not sure what the weather is like where you are - but it's     here - - a perfect day for getting under the duvet and watching rubbish telly - or, indeed cr*p throwing  - 

I think we all echo what Sasha said - just give you lovely little Zoe millions of extra squishy cuddles from all her FF "aunties" - I know this is THE longest day - hna gin there as best you can - give me a call anytime if you need a natter..you know where to find me...

Loadsa    to you hun

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, oh my, what a rollercoaster... Keeping everything crossed for you and those levels.  It's just agonising isn't it. I grouted the bathroom in my 2ww - your cupboard urges sound like a good sign to me.. Xxx

Lirac, I had same with Madeleine, think it was earlier, but it resolved itself before d-day. Sounds like you have the a team with you. 

Xxx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles my love, sending you the biggest of snogs and hugs !  Give that COAR a little smack from me for keeping you waiting       I was on the rollercoaster too with you yesterday .... sat all day in the office thinking of you.  I hate it when such spectacularly fabby people as you have to go through such sh****te.  Can't wait to hopefully meet you again next week for one of our dates !!!     

RSMUM, loved your photies ! 

LML, Lirac, Bel, Sasha and everyone else, kisses to you all.

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles,


Just wanted to send you loads of       and      for tomorrow. I imagine the wait must be so tough on you. I've been thinking of you today and hope that things will look better after you have had the next blood test. I so want it to work for you because your journey has been tougher than most and I know how much it means to you. Will be checking in after I get back from work.


Lots and lots and lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggles,           

Thinking of you today xxxxxxxx

Lml


----------



## bluebell

....... and me                        
Bloobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

and me GG ......                                                                       


Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Crusoe, how are you   Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease post us a long post with all your news !!!!!!!  Your lovely little boy must be growing up fast.  I bet he is turning into a really handsome young man, as he was such a beautiful babe !  Come on, tell us all !!        

Giggles, thinking of you loads as always               Have a think about Tues or Weds next week for us to meet if you feel up to it ?

Bloooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm sick with nerves but already mentally planning a transfer of the remaining blasto frostie. And a food shop this afternoon! Have been in for my blood test and am now waiting for the call. Usually it's after 4pm but Monday the nurse called me around 2:30pm. Zoe is having her nap and I'm having some Loose Women time  LOL. 

Bloobs- Tues or Weds is fine for me, you decide. Just let me know. I may get away from here earlier if it's Tues as DH works from home and can do Z's bedtime but Weds would be fine too. Looking forward to seeing you xx

Off to bite my nails...
xx


----------



## Lirac

Keeping everything crossed for you!
Just out of interest, are you at Wessex (LML and I both past patients!)
Lirac x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yep, Wessex it is. They've been really good actually. xx


----------



## Lirac

We both like them - especially Sue. They have really gone the extra mile to help us out - hoping you don't have to wait too long


----------



## bluebell

Sitting picking my nails here !!!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Thinking of you Giggles xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello lovely ladies,
Thanks for your enduring support, you really are the best and I'm proud to call you my friends! xx

My numbers had dropped to 12.9 which is a BFN, or I guess a chemical pregnancy since we had a positive before.  I was half expecting it anyway but let's face it, a BFN sucks. Zoe has been giving me some lovely cuddles and now she is watching Shrek having a tv dinner (amazing Mum, me!) while I update you lot. We have the one frozen blastocyst to use up which I don't have much hope for but feel that we will try it. Quite possibly we'll be a family of 3. We knew that it was a long shot but having a positive so early I guess I got my hopes up that the numbers must have been good. Hey ho. I keep looking at the whole thing as an 'at least we tried' thing, and also at least the blood results are only for fertility and not for the other things we've waited for in the past. We're all happy and healthy. So, I'm off for a pint of Pinot Grigio and am looking forward to no stabbing tomorrow. 

Big snogaroolies to you all,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Big hugs GG. 
I am so sorry, it just sucks!


Not a lot of consolation but I grew up very, very happily in a family of 3 and we will only be having ds so will be another hopefully very contented family of 3.


Thinking of you lots


Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Lirac

So sorry giggly - sending lots of   
I think we've all been there and know exactly the range of emotions that you go through - the pint of pinot grigio sounds great!
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

So very sorry lovely Giggly    . I so wish it were different for you. Don't think about the blast now. I think some serious treating yourself is in order and also be gentle on yourself. Zoe is so lovely and I am so glad you have been able to enjoy her hugs, especially today. Sending the hugest hugs and lots of love.


Crusoe, I would so love to meet up with you and your DS. it's been too long!


Bloobs, the dates are in. Will let you know.


Lirac, how are you doing hun?


Lots of love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

See you next week for the next pint of Grigio.....

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Giggles,

Goodness, so sorry to hear the numbers went down. If you do go back for the blast, it must be good that some implantation did occur. 
So glad that Zoe is giving you all the best cuddles in the world. Its good that you have the blast to use as well. In all our cycles, we never did have anything to freeze which is weird. Thinking of you though and wish i could have shared that pino with you. x

Hello to eveyone else. We have been away in Somerset for the last couple of weeks because DH's Mum had a op and needed some tlc. We have returned home now ready for Jack's first day at school on Monday. We had a visit from the teacher this morning and she is lovely and so i think he will be very happy. He did a little puppet show for her. After she left, i realised that i had sat her right in front of his pretend shop with all the prices on the products, i realised that it must have looked so showy offy (ie....arn't i a great Mum!)......i honestly hadn't realised and now i'm a bit mortified! 

Bloobs, no phone reception in deepest Somerset and so i will call you now we are back in the techno zone. DH's Mum had not even heard of the internet till last year!  She was amazed when we showed her it! 

Sorry about not being around for our planned meet up Sasha. We will have to do something over Oct half term. I was so disapointed. 

Izzy x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggles, I am truly  sorry to hear your news.   

Lml. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for all the support, lovelies. I was a bit of a snotty tearful mess last night (and got a bit narky with poor DH who had to work late and then spent an hour researching electricity tariffs...   Good to know we will have the right electricity provider.   ) but woke up with a fresh face on and Zoe has been extra cuddly today. Not sure if it's partly because she had 2 days at preschool and is more clingy cos she missed me or because she has a sixth sense that I'm a bit down. Could have been the Alice Cooper style mascara blotches, I dunno!! (Joke, I couldn't be bothered with make up at all!)

Jokes aside, having seen a +++ after all these years it is hard to switch off the idea that it can work for us, but we really do only have this one frozen blast. Not sure the chances of it working are very high having had the best 2 of the batch already transferred fresh and the extra worry of it defrosting but we have to try it, and Penny in Greece wants me to do it this next cycle in a back to back cycle. Reason being that I will still have the benefit of the antiviral drugs in my system and won't have to wean off the steroids only to go back on them again a couple of weeks later if I did the cycle the month after. Makes sense to me and also we would have it done and out of the way. The numbers of hcg were low so should just be a heavier bleed than normal. The nurse at the Wessex was going to look into it being possible for me but she did say that she thought I'd always wonder if I didn't try it and I said I did trust Penny so fingers crossed they'll let me. It would be nice to have closure one way or the other. Please remind me I said that when I'm having another snotty meltdown next month! Or even in 2 weeks when the frostie doesn't defrost... Positive thinking, Giggles!

Slightly worried that having seen a +++ I might have more of a taste for IVF as now it seems more possible than ever before. However we couldn't concieve a full sibling for Zoe that way now that Jane has donated for us. If we were to go back to Penny who I trust so much we couldn't have a known donor and for us it's too much of an imbalance having Zoe grow up knowing where she came from and if we had a sibling the other never being able to find out. Plus it's all the expense, and DH's hair falling out with the stress of our electricity bill. Which I didn't know was that bad! Hey ho, like you say, Crusoe- families of 3 are lovely. We are so lucky to have Zoe. Tonight she has spent the 10 mins before story time playing her new favourite game of hide and seek, v.funny as it always is the same cupboard she hides in and she just counts to ten then jumps out! I couldn't love her any more however she was conceived, and actually maybe more because of it. She is so very special. I know you all get that having taken so long to find your littlies. 

Izzy- don't apologise for being such a fab Mum. You're amazing!!! Big kisses to your two little men and you both. 

RSMum- sorry I didn't reply to your text yesterday, no chance at the time as was at play park with Z then went out of my head. Your support had been amazing and your card was lovely too. How was DD2's first day at school? Lots of love xx

Bloobs- Tues or Weds? Would love some more Pinot but had probably better drive since I might be cycling soon. Not to Salisbury, you understand!

Got to go so no more personals but thank you so much for all your support, you are all v.special friends to me.
Love
Giggly
xx
PS Please can we arrange a meet up? Would love an Abroadies get together.


----------



## roze

Dear Giggly,  so sorry to hear your news  but glad that you are planning the next cycle already and wish you the greatest luck for this. 

Would love to meet up; October half term sounds good to me. We are getting better at travelling further afield now that we are Premier Inn people but could get either to the New Forest area again or somewhere in the Midlands- perhaps someone should just pick a place and a date, and lets go for it without too much democratic consultation or we'd never get anywhere!

Had a good but exhausting day at Peppa Pig World but it was so worth it to see their little faces light up!  I never want to see that pig again however.......

take care, will check in again next weekn after we get settled into the first days at school!

roze xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Giggles and lovely ladies,


We would love to meet up half term. I work Tue, Wed, Thur but am free otherwise and can drive longer distance now that D is a bit older and I have my 'Navi Sat' (German for Sat nav!) which my dad treated me for my birthday. Happy to do an over night as well and either Midlands or New Forrest is fine. Let's get a date in the diary so we can book rooms. Would be nice to stay in the same place or very close of possible (not sure one establishment could put up with all the mayhem   ).  


Got to run as house needs cleaning and Daniel is letting off a particularly special fragrance from the nappy area.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Just a thought ...
LML is staying with me the last weekend in October (New Forest area) - would this be a good time/date for us to meet up?


----------



## Sasha B

Good for us    .


----------



## Grumpygirl

I'm definitely in, especially if people are talking about coming here! Depending on what you'd like to do and where you'd like to stay there is plenty to do. We have some space for people staying with us on some dates, depends when we decide to go for as we also have the SUK AGM conference in October (22nd?) There is a Premier Inn nearby which if booked far enough in advance i pretty cheap and there are also plenty of B&Bs. the forest is lovely for a break with all the ponies etc. Peppa Pig World, Moors Valley, beaches etc all nearby so hopefully there would be enough to do. 

I'll try to post some links later. Which dates can we do? I'm fine midweek but weekends usually pretty busy and October  is already quite full.

Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lira, I am assuming you are talking about the weekend of the 29th /30th of October. Don't want to crash your weekend though.


Just a thought... What if we do a friday / saturday. That way Giggles can make it but those like Roze, who could possibly be working wouldn't miss out either. We may even stsy till the Sunday but that depends on what accomodation we can get sorted.


What do you think?


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Sasha,
Yes - last weekend in July. LML is staying because she is going to an NCT meet up so we need to check with her when that is exactly.
I'm easy over weekends etc - won't be going anywhere over half term as will be too huge!
Lirac x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi all, would love to meet up! Yes, it's last we of October I am at liracs. Meeting with nct friends Sunday pm, so Saturday is good for us, but may be able to get there for Friday if more can make that...

Lml xxx


----------



## bluebell

You naughty lot .... this time we have to meet in Scotland !!!!                   


I would looooooooooooooooooooooooooooove to come of course, being a founder organiser (with Giggles) of the 1st 2 Abroadies meet ups, but am broke at the moment, after building our extension, and can't afford to fly down.  Also, I presume you are all taking your sproggies.  Last time I flew down to the East Midlands on my own with both girls it cost us over £350 !!!    Gone are the days of cheap domestic flights !  It's too far to go by train.  You'll just have to all have a drink for me !!  Maybe one of you can take a laptop and i can be there by Skype !!!!!       

Loadsa lurrrrv, and at least I get to meet the lovely Giggles next week as I am down in Salisbury for a week with work.  Giggles, you choose Tues or Weds .... makes no difference to me so you choose.

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxx

Bloooobs xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Anyone else down there welcome to join us next week of course !!!!  We'll be meeting for an evening out in either Southampton or Salisbury or somewhere around there ... not yet arranged.

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hello everybody,

Giggles - sorry to hear your numbers went down.     Best of luck with your frostie - my DS was a frostie    We're a family of three, unless we have an incredible miracle (very very unlikely at 45!!) - DH keeps referring to our family as a triangle, the strongest shape!!  I'd have liked a sibling for my DS but it hasn't worked out like that.    
I agree with you about Peppa Pig World - it so totally rocks!  Not sure who prefers it most - myself, DH or DS!   
Hope you're having a lovely weekend and getting lots of Zoe cuddles   

Bluebell - I tried to text you when I was in Scotland, think you might have still been on holiday then and you may have not received it.  Gutted, I so wanted to see you and especially for our DHs to meet up    We didn't have a great time up there - families on both our sides!!  We were so glad to leave but upset at the same time as DS had such a great time with his granny and his cousins.  I did get closer to my mum which was a good thing though!

Haven't had the best year so far, work stressful and I'm sure I'm entering the perimenopause.  Very strange, as periods are the most regular for years but I'm starting to get other symptoms - migraines big time, hair in c**p condition and my body generally falling apart.  I suppose it could be stress!    I have followed everybody on here but haven't posted as all I think I would have done is off load and moan!!  Things are getting better now (hopefully) as back to part time teaching with a day to myself each week too   

I'd be well up for a meet up as New Forest isn't too far from me, if that's ok as I have been rather lax at posting!!   

lots of love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Mini-me, so lovely to hear from you    . It would be great to see you & your DS again! So sorry that you are having such a tough time with being pre-menopausal    . The symptoms can be awful. I hated the night sweats. I like your Dh's triangle analogy so I might pinch that one   . Glad to hear that work is going ok.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi girls,

GG- OMG...I am crying my eyes out here....I have been thinking about you so much, but have been away with work and unable to get internet connection on my lap top. I was so excited to see your post, then as I read on I was absolutely gutted for you. I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach so god knows how you are. But as you say this time you have your Zoe to give you a hug and you are a mummy....don't give up hope chick, you have now seen a positive pregnancy test and it just proves that it is very possible that your frozen embryo could nuzzle in (Daisy was a frostie!). Thinking of you lots and wishing you all the luck in the world for your next attempt....wouls love to share a pinot with you and Bloobs....

Crusoe - Pleeeeaaaaassssseeeee tell us how you are...xxxx

I would really like to join the meet in October...

Love to you all,
Bel,xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, I'd do love to meet you & Daisy! I think you're the only one from this thread who I haven't yet seen in person. Daisy and Dan are so close in age as well, it would be lovely to get them together.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Bel, bless you for your kind words. xx I think on Monday when they said it was a low number I knew then it could be a chemical so was half prepared, Weds was a bit tearful but now it's the weekend and a few days later I'm doing ok. I'm not sure if it's cos we're going straight into the next cycle or because we have Zoe but either way it's not as bad as our BFNs before. You HAVE to come in October!!! I am desperate to meet Daisy and to see you. Can you do the Friday 28th Oct and/or Sat 29th which I think is when Sasha was talking about? 

Bloobs- Tues is probably best for me as DH is working from home so I can dive out early and skive off bedtime  Anyone else?  xx

Best dash but loads of love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lovely Giggly,


Thinking of you hun. I know it was not the outcome you wanted but I think it say a lot about the person that you are that you were willing to carry the embies. You are an amazingly courageous lady! Lots of love and huge hugs. No matter how you try and bolster yourself a BFN is always tough.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to say I'm off now until next Friday.

....but, before I go .... Mini-me, I am so sorry we didn't get to meet.  I did get your text just the day we were leaving for a fortnight in Tiree and then there was no phone reception on Tiree and then when i got back I had forgotten all about it !!       durrrr, sorry !!!!  I am so annoyed as I would have loved to have met up.  I loved our day at Glamis last time and yes, it would be good to get 'ooor' blokes together to reminisce about dodgy Dundee 80's nightlife.    But, more importantly in a way, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't ever not post on here because you don't want to moan.  That is what we are here for, and goodness knows I have moaned on here before.  If its any help, last time w met you seemed really together, looked incredibly smart and attractive and 'sorted', and seemed really chilled and in control.  I remember feeling dead jealous in my bedraggled, brain addled state !!!!    Take it easy babes and don't be too hard on yourself.  The perimenopause is crap ..... I've possibly got symptoms too, so be kind to yourself and come back on here and have a good old therapeutic winge !

Love to Giggles and see you next week.  Tues is fine ... will text you !  

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs and Giggles, enjoy your     on Tuesday!


Lirac and Giggles, can you give me some suggestions of places to stay near you in the New Forrest as I would like to start checking it out.


Off to do housework.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Well, we don't usually need to stay round here so I'm not too sure... We will have some space here with us (spare room) but not sure if you might find that a bit manic/cramped. Up to you! Anyone staying here would need to like fluffy dogs.

We live near Brockenhurst, but any of the following are close by and do-able for lots of foresty things to do: Lymington, Lyndhurst (bit twee and lots of traffic but more going on), Burley (where the witches live!) There is also Milford on Sea which has a caravan park called Shorefields that is good for a weekend and stuff laid on for the kids. Also up the road from us is Bashley caravan park on a similar theme. Both have swimming pools. There is a Premier Inn at Hordle and at Christchurch, I guess it depends how much you're willing to travel while you're here or if you want to be just up the road. None of the above are more than 20 mins away from each other with Christchurch being the furthest from Lyndhurst. Lyndhurst on a bad day can take 1/2 hr to drive through but Oct half term should be fine, it's usually the summer that is a problem. Just let me know if you want to know exact details of where we are. xx

PS Bloobs- gutted you can't come, completely understand the ££££s though. Really looking forward to seeing you tomorrow xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I just looked at Shorefields and 3 nights self catering in a caravan or lodge is from £110 - £195 depending on how luxurious you want it to be. That was for 1 adult and 1 child (presumed DS wouldn't count) but I'm not sure it would make a difference for 1 or 2 adults. 

The Premier Inn was from £39/night but more on the weekend we were talking about for the local one at Hordle. Christchurch had availability at the £39 rate for those dates still. 

Not sure I am helping much! 

Oh, and for a true giggle, you could always try Sandy Balls... It's about 40 mins from here but great for kids and has soft play, a pool etc. I've always wanted to say I'd been staying at Sandy Balls LOL !  
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Me too Bloobs, it won't be the same without you. Just a thought hun. If you bring one of your DD's and fly to Luton (if your Dh could have the other DD from Friday to Sunday), I could pick you up and drive you down to the New Forrest. Might save some ££, but I understands it may not be feasible.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

You are a BIG help, Giggly, thanks!


Sandy Balls       . Will check out all those suggestions in the next few days.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Lirac

Sandy Balls is great for children - very nice indoor pool and lodges - but think it might be pricey as half term (Sandy Balls is the name of the owner by the way!)
Giggly has made some really good suggestions - the other places I thought of was Southampton as the full range of hotels there (Ibis etc) and very easy to drive into the New Forest and other places. Christchurch is very nice and very easy to get to Southborne (which is the bit of Bournemouth with the best beach)
I'll give it some more thought too!
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Hi, we could probably do something that second half term weekend. DH is hoping to play chess that last Sunday in Bournemouth so we had already talked about doing something then for a few days.  I can recommend Premier Inns but it would be nice to stay close to each other or at the same one? Let me know what you think, pref by PM if any detail! We do love Bournemouth, not sure if we could manage Peppa Pig World again so soon, but wouldn't mind a day on Brownsea if the weather is nice?  Or even a family pub in the New Forest! You can also get some good deals at youth hostels if no one minds block booking a dorm?

Bloobs, it would be good to see you- any chance? 

DD started school today. It all felt very strange but also right for her. I can't believe I've got to get them all up and out again tomorrow by 8.30am!

chat soon,


roze xx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Really looking forward to the meet up...28th or 29th is okay for me and Daisy I think, will double check with DH that we don't have anything arranged. Would really love to meet you all again and Sasha I think that Daisy and Dan could be best friends!!!   

New Forest is fine for me or that area. Bloobs....please come!!!

Better go as at work, but just wanted to say that Lisa I think you are amazing...can't wait to meet up and give you a big hug!!

Lots of love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Hello gorgeous lot !!  I'm back !!  The best thing about my work trips down south is my dates with Giggles !!  She is one in a million ......and cracks me up every time I see her !!  Roll on next time !!!   

Sorry lovelies but I won't be able to come to the meet up.  It is too complicated with DH and DDs and also it isn't our half term, which in our bit of Scotland is 10th - 21st October !!!       Maybe next time I head to Salisbury with work (it will be next year sometime) I can go a couple of days earlier, stay at Giggles house and anyone that lives near there can have a nite out.  I also might be going to Leicester in October (in our half term) so if I do I'll be in touch with all you Midlanders !!! ... Sasha, Bel, Izzy and anyone else !! 

Loadsa lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv !!

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello lovelies,

First of all, a big fat BOO HOO to Bloobs who won't be able to meet up with us ...       Most definitely our loss! It takes me about 3 mins of our ever meeting up feeling a bit awkward that yet again we seem to be on a 'date' when clearly we're not 'intimate' before we're giggling and then the rest of the evening has passed in a blur of chat and laughter. Bloobs, you rock! And it was just the tonic I needed, so thank you. xx Hope the weirdy beardies weren't too boring for the rest of your stay! Big kiss to the family. xx

As for the rest of you, are we definitely doing this? I will keep the Friday and Saturday free if so. We're not free on the Sunday anyway but we're booking up fast so speak now!!! We're happy to have people at ours to eat and play at some point on either or both days, although I may ask for people to bring a plate or I'm not sure we'd all get to eat if we had a large number. I can cater for plenty but involving toddlers may need some help LOL.  We have space so that's not a problem but you might need to bring toddler cutlery and plates/bowls etc. It would be nice to meet somewhere else as well so that the littlies are able to run free and are not likely to be bopped on the head by my own littley for playing with her toys... She's pretty good but we have the occasional scuffle with "MINE!!!!" mentioned! I will have a think and a look for somewhere we can meet even if wet, although if dry we will obviously have more options. 

So, roll up, roll up!!! Looking forward to it already xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies!

Really excited about meeting up - Saturday is definitely easier logistically for us, though will still come if Friday is easier for others...!

Mini-Me - so pleased to see a message from you, sorry you've been having a hard time, but will be GREAT to see you! Has your gorgeous man still got those lovely curls??

Still feeling very seasick, though booked an sneaky extra scan last week, and one lovely, wriggly baby visible, big relief. Am 11 weeks now, very happy to be stopping the drugs this week. Am going away on Weds for a weeks mad busy project in Stockholm, booked long before the pregnancy - not looking forward to it, but last one I'll do, I think...

Am in a real dilemma re Madeleine at nursery (she's there now). She only goes 2 mornings, 2 hours, but really cries when I leave - its only the 4th week, but when I say 'have you been painting, going down the slide'?, she says, 'crying'.    And its making her very clingy again around me, at DH's expense. I don't have to put her in nursery, I just thought she would enjoy the activities, so I don't know whether to persevere or knock it on the head until she's a bit older (she's 22 months)... keeping me awake at night   

LML  xx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
I can do either day for meet up although Saturday probably easier for me too.
LML - I am quite jealous that Madeleine misses you so much - I don't even get a backward glance from mine! Seriously though, I think I would persevere as I doubt it will get any easier and you may well need the break as your p/g progresses and, especially, once your little one arrives. Mine goes one full day at the moment and I really don't think he has any perception of the time; we are looking into booking a second day but there is a waiting list. Have you checked with the nursery staff to see how she is coping as, my experience with young children is that they stop crying once the parent has left and start up again once they reappear. I'm sure it is to make them feel guilty!
In terms of your DH & M, mine looked after Sam pretty much full time until May and now it is the other way around. It is amazing how quickly he has adapted to the change but now looks for me rather than his daddy. I think that they are just very adaptable and go through lots of phases.
AFM, I got the contract that I went for last week ( covered up the bump with a scarf and a floaty blouse - not sure when/if I should own up!) It is two days each week for a year.
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


LML glad to hear that your    is doing well. Hope the sickness improves very soon. As for nursery, 4 weeks is still early days and from you experience it takes children who are only coming for a few sessions a week  lot longer to settle. For your own peace of mind you can ask the staff if you can call 20 mins after drop off to check how Madeleine is and discuss with them what they do to comfort her when she is crying and how long they would let her cry for before they contact you. This means that you are also in constant dialogue with the staff which ultimately will help Madeleine to feel more settled. 


Lirac, I can't wait to see your DS. I only know him as a bump   .     on winning the contract! You'll ned to tell them at some point but I'm sure you will know when the time is right.


Roze, let's co-ordinate accommodation. PM me.


Bloobs, you will be very missed      . I'd like to come and see you in the Midlands depending on how things are with mum.


Sorry, not been around much. Life is just crazy at the mo. My mum was taken to the hospital after suffering a heart attack on Friday so my weekend has been spent trying to help Dad look after the house and going to and fro to visit her. Typical mum, she is so driven and active she didn't even realize she was having a heart attack. She is having an angiogram tomorrow and then we will know more. 


The other little change in my life is that I have started spending time on a new website and possibly embarking on a new journey. Yep, I've taken the plunge and put myself out there for internet dating   . It makes me giggle even thinking about it   . The world of dating is so different even from when I met my Dh and internet dating seems to be the done thing. Good thing too as I don't have the baby sitters to go out on an actual date. 


Anyway best go. its 10pm and I still haven't had tea or made packed lunches for tomorrow.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Hi all

All too brief but will read more at the weekend- the change of routine with DD starting school has exhausted us all! Sasha will PM you- great news about your plans and also about your mum!  talk soon,

love and hi to everyone.


roze xxxx


----------



## Bree

Hi all, sorry havent been around but have been having a horrible time. I was moving my Mum and stepfather up here to be in sheltered housing near me, which I managed. However, my stepfather died suddenly 3 weeks ago. Now I am left doing all the paper-work neccesary when some-one dies and emotionally supporting my Mum. She doesnt know anyone up here and doesnt make friends easily. I am going over every lunch time with the kids. Then when the kids are in bed I leave DH in charge and head back to mums to have an evening meal with her. Luckily its only 10mins away. She comes over to ours some nights too. Non of the rest of my family have anything to do with Mum so its all on me. Sorry to be all doom and gloom, love Bree xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bree, I am so sorry to hear about your stepfather. What a shock for you and your poor mum. It sounds like you have a lot to deal with at the moment. Your mum must be so pleased that she has your support but it is a lot for you to take on all by yourself. Thanks for letting us know and know that we are all friends here who just want to support you through this tough time.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely Sasha has said it all.  Bree, I am so sorry that you have had to go through all this.  What a cruel blow for both you and your mum.  She is lucky to have such a lovely daughter as you.  It seems you have been thrown suddenly into a carer role.  I hope that you are getting care for yourself too though and not overdoing it.  Can your mum get help from any support groups in terms of bereavement and befriending ? 

Sending you loads of love and hugs.  Your Abroadies buddies are always here for you               

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Thanks for your support. Sasha I hope your Mum is going to be OK. When does she get her angiogram? 
Bloobs, I am only just realising that the downside of having kids so late in life is the double whammy of having pre-schoolers and aged parents at the same time. One insensitive friend said "but isnt that what your children will have to deal with too, when they grow up and have babies you will be old." 
A depressing thought. I will have to make sure I stay fit and healthy and have a decent pension so as not to be a burden!!!
love Bree xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bree, how insensitive! How can your friend judge? That's a very blinkered view of live. Many people don't meet that person they want to start a family until they are in their 30's and if there are any IF problems it could take over a couple of years for those to be picked up and then embarking on the IVF journey. As for being a burden, none of us knows what life holds. You've got so much to deal with right now and the last thing you need is negative thinking like that. You are a great mum and all you need to do right now is enjoy your children as much as you can.


    .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Bree,

Please don't feel that way or let thoughtless people bother you.  Its not an inevitable scenario either.
We are living much longer and healthier than previous generations did. I have friends who have kids at uni and who are now facing issues with their own parents and who find things equally difficult. Several have split with their partners, have rows over maintenance and have to deal with stroppy teenagers and unfocussed adults as well as ill parents.  Its never easy whenever it crops up and circumstances can be very different for people. I went through this with my own parents in my 20s and 30s- my mum had a series of strokes when I was at uni and then both parents died when I was in my early 30s. It was tough but somehow I had the energy of youth and optimism to get through and although it was  pretty bad I somehow had all these energy reserves to cope and I think young people are more positive anyway and better at dealing with change.- I knew that I still had my life in front of me and there were things to look forward to which helped me to get through.  In any case, only a few decades ago it was fairly common for young parents to have parents in their 50's who had health problems and had to cope with the same thing.  Please don't worry therefore.  

We have a lot to offer our children- I was very insecure on that point for a long time but feel now that having that experience actually makes many things a lot easier and better for them. 

take care,

roze  xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello lovely ladies,

Bree- please poke that person in the eye for me. Makes me very mad. My Nan was 45 when she had my Mum completely naturally and she died age 94 after a full and happy life, contributing fully to her grandchildren's lives. In fact, by the time we were kids she had mellowed an awful lot as she was a bit of an old tartar and spoiled me and my brother rotten which none of the other grandchildren got so we were priveleged. Ignore other people and their opinions, if we worried too much about them we probably wouldn't have even done IVF and have the love and happiness we do. 

Sasha- glad to hear your Mum has improved, such a worry. Loads of luck on the internet dating, really pleased for you. Must be quite exciting but daunting too- please keep us iinformed so we can keep our romance-o-meters up  xx

Ok ladies, hold on to your hats...

We have been gearing up for a FET for next Thursday 6th Oct after last month's chemical pregnancy. I had 2 episodes of bleeding apart from the big clotty period type bleeding after I stopped all meds. The clinic upped my oestrogen after the first (non period) bleed and then after the second they said to up it again and come in for a scan to check my lining. We were away at Center Parcs this weekend so couldn't get back until yesterday but it has all cleared up since Saturday. I went for the lining scan and the Doctor said 'Well, there's no need for a frozen transfer. That's a baby.' Through snot, tears and complete shock there was a fetal pole, a yolk sac and a heartbeat. It is measuring 6 weeks 4 days. 

We are so over the moon but completely shocked. The clinic were at a loss as to what happened as my hcg levels were so low and had dropped, but also because I stopped meds and without ovaries I have no idea how my body carried on a pregnancy to this stage without progesterone for nearly 3 weeks. It's a bl**dy good thing Penny at Serum suggested a back to back cycle or I'd have had even less drugs in my system. The only thing I didn't stop completely was the steroids. 

So, it's a miracle and here's hoping things continue. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!! Just had to share with you all! 

Loads of love,
Giggly 
xx


----------



## crusoe

OMG GG!!!!!

Have I just read that right? WOW WOW Congratulations!!!!
What a shock, what a miracle!!!
Thrilled for you.
Must go we need to get ready for school and it's not easy typing on my phone - more later!
Love Crusoe xxxx


----------



## bluebell

OooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooH
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
                                                   

I couldn't hardly work yesterday thinking about your news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You sooooooooooooooooooooo deserve this, and I think this is the most AMAZING FF immaculate conception / miracle ever !!!

It deserves a Philip and fern follow-up !

You are AMAZING !!!

I am so chuffed.

Bloooooooooooooooooooooobs        

PS Crusoe, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can we have your news ? x x x


----------



## crusoe

I'm back and can't believe others haven't posted! Come on and share GG's fantastic news!


GG - I am so excited for you. This is a true miracle. I think you will be in for an anxious time ahead but I will be quietly spurring you and your baby (YOUR BABY!!!) on. You must be so shocked and so happy.


This is for you GG.                                                                                                        spinspinspinspinspinspinspinspin                                                       spinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspin                                                                                           YIPEEE !!!!!!


So happy for you GG!!








If I may - a little about me.


Things are going good for us I think. 
DS has started Reception. He is just 4 so far too young (in my opinion) but so far is doing ok. We were so worried as nursery was a bit of a disaster but as I thought some of this seems to have been down to a frankly useless teacher who is no longer at the school. His new teacher seems just the sort of person DS needs, experienced, calm and firm and with some understanding about why the trauma DS has suffered manifests itself as anxiety and at times some behaviour that can be quite different to his peers.
It's early days but the word is his behaviour is ok and he is a "walk in the park" compared to some pupils she has taught. This is hugely reassuring to us. 
At home he continues to progress nicely and is growing up so quickly. His speech that was so delayed is now completely caught up and food that was another problem is all good now. I wish though  I could have those early months (even the non speaking non eating ones) back as I didn't appreciate them properly at the time!
I am filling my time cleaning and sorting the house out, all the jobs I haven't been able to do for the last 2.5 years since DS arrived. After Christmas I will try and look for some sort of work but it will need to fit completely around DS.
I took a brave step the other day and chucked out just about all my IVF stuff from the various clinics I attended. I don't quite know why I have been keeping it - perhaps I'm not totally through with IVF in my mind, I found the whole process so addictive. But in reality I know we won't have another child. I have found being a Mum to a traumatised child far, far harder than I ever thought and I don't think I, DH or DS want to cope with another child in the family. That makes me sad on one level but relieved on another!


Sorry for rambling. I will go back now and read back some past posts to see what you are all up to .......


Congrats again to GG !!!!


PS Hey Bluebell's posted!!! Hurrah


Loads of love
Crusoe
xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

I have to keep stopping myself from phoning Giggles !!  I want to come down and give her the biggest of hugs and smackeroonines !!  I can't believe that we sat in that pub in Salisbury have a good old winge (e.g. our chat about making our DHs look at clots !!       ... well I did mine anyway !!) and all that time your little one was inside growing !!  I wish I could come back down and do another night out with you now !!!!!!!!!!!      

I'm going to text a few people to get them to look at FF .... but not tell them the news ... let them read it for them selves !!

Bloooooobs xxxxx

PS You are right Crusoe to talk about being an anxious time ahead, and we need to be a teensy but cautious for Giggles, but I'm sooooooooooo happy !!!! If littl'un can get through what it has already had to, then he / she must be a real fighter !!!!

PPS Crusoe, have you still got me email address ?  can you email me some photos of your sweet boy ?


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe- so lovely to read your news! You are just such a fab Mummy, I can see it in everything you write about your little man. He is so lucky to have found you and your DH, and you him. I know what you mean about the IVF stuff being addictive, it is just as bad for me this time around and actually reading over all the notes I had made last time I think I drove myself stir crazy before- hardly surprising it didn't work for us as I was so worked up. All the medical sounding notes I made, honestly! Until yesterday I had done a great job convincing myself we could be fab as a family of 3. And we are. Big kiss to you and your amazing triangle. xxxx

Bloobs, you superstar xx

I'm not stopping, am about to ring the EPU at the suggestion of my friend who's training to be a midwife. I have had red blood this am and a few clots with one very big one. Really worried but the clinic told me to wait and see for a week and go to the next scan next Thursday. Wish us luck xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                    Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing little surprise!!!            . I am sorry that you are having bleeding and so cannot relax a bit more. I am willing this little one to survive despite the bleed and as Bloobs has said, many do. The fact that you have seen your baby's heartbeat is brilliant news. Come on mini-Giggles. We are all rooting for you!!!


Sending lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggles, what amazing news!!!!  M just woken up, so will come back tonight, but couldn't read without sending huge congrats, and keeping everything crossed. If you can't bear waiting another week, I would ring Wessex and ask them to fit you in in the next couple of days - sue ingamells was really understanding when I had some probs about the same stage with m, and let me have couple of extra scans almost immediately I called...

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Am off to the EPU tomorrow as my GP recommended I see them rather than the clinic as if I need any further help I'm already in the right place. Bleeding seems to have stopped for the moment but yuk, there was loads, and clots galore. Sorry, TMI. Am trying to feel positive that I feel sick and have had no pain. Wish me luck... Loads of love, ladies xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Giggles,


I'll be thinking and praying for you tomorrow. Bleeds are scary but so many ladies on FF have had them and I think its much more common in IVF. The fact that you have no pain or cramping is positive. I hope you are re-assured tomorrow by seeing that lovely flickering heartbeat.


Loads and loads and loads of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

to the lovely Giggles for tomorrow.
Have been thinking of you all day and will be tomorrow too.  Am working in Edinburgh tomorrow but text me if you can / feel like it  x x x

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Lirac

Many congratulations Giggly - what brilliant news!
Sorry about the bleeds - I have had more than my fair share of those through tx and had loads of fab support and reassurance from my FF friends - one of the things that would trigger bleeds with me was an internal scan, so not sure whether or not this could be the case for you? Anyway, keeping everything crossed for you today     
Lirac x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggles,

Everything crossed for good news for today 

Lml xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Thinking of you lots GG!
                               


Love Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks as ever, ladies  You are so fab xxxxxxx

Well, I'm still pregnant...     There was an immediately obvious heartbeat and all where it should be, plus it had grown a little. So phew for that. There is an area of bleeding outside the sac (and nowhere near it) but I can expect more bleeding apparently. The ladies in the scanning room were lovely and positive about the scan, but the Doctor we saw after was less positive, mentioning threatened miscarriage and she did an internal. The cervix is closed but she did say the whole history so far is consistent with miscarriage- that said, she was foreign, (I have no probs with foreign people but sometimes choice of words don't always convey nuances and what is and isn't helpful to say!) she was young, and she kept popping out to ask questions of senior doctors. Plus she made a right mess of taking my bloods. So, all in all my Mum and me decided we'd take the opinion of the scanning ladies. We know that you can have more bleeding with IVF pregnancies and especially it seems with Penny's drug protocol, so for now I'm going to think the best and wait and see. They did talk about keeping me in hospital   but in the end just took my bloods and sent me home. I will be under a consultant for the duration of this pregnancy which is a relief as I'm not a textbook case in any way with my medical history. Really hope I get to see someone different to the girl this morning as she pretty much depressed me! 

So, again a wait of a week for another scan unless I have more bleeding first (quite likely) and for now I am being forced into bedrest by the Doctors and my gorgeous Mother has become Gestapo Grandma forcing me to sit still and do sod all. Even DH who is quite laid back was v.adamant I should be doing absolutely nada. That will be the hard part for me as I'm a bit of a speedy Gonzalez and don't sit still much, especially with DD now.

Thanks for all your support, you truly are brill. I may be online far too much in the coming weeks, excuse me already!
Big snogs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!

Ccongratulations!!!! That's amazing, fantastic news. Totally thrilled for you!!

Lml xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Great news - rest up and enjoy the sunshine!
Lirac x


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles, that is fantastic news! So pleased that your mum is on hand to help out and that Dh is insisting you rest. it won't be forever hun, just for this first little bits. You'll have to think of hobbies you can take up which don't involve physical activity but can help to pass the time. Please keep us posted. This is truly a miracle baby in every sense of the word!


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooo hoooooooo !

The most amazing baby ever is on its way !

    

Thinking of you constantly.

I was in that same position of threatening miscarriage, but my docs told me that the more bleeds you have that the baby is fine with, the less likely you will lose it, and there is always that 95% chance of survival once you see the heartbeat, which is a great statistic I think !
Take it easy and hopefully you can relax a tiny bit.

Loadsa love n hugs      


LML, how are you ... not heard from you for a while ?  How's your little babe growing ?  Tell us your news.   

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Giggles, I can't believe what hell you've gone through..it's just incredible!!! I just keep thinking of Bloobs and little Ria and all those horrendous bleeds..and then the little one starting school this month..you must be soo terrified though...it does sound like you are in good hands and are doing the very best you can - how hard is it to stay "still" with a lovely, bouncy toddler around!  ohh hun, thinking of you all the time...     

How's everyone doing? Wish I could post more....it's just these damn computers..I can only post from this, our main, shared one and it keeps crashing/ or getting viruses./or either of the girls see it going on and demand Mr. Tumble or Mushy Monsters  

I do read most days though - although this latest rollercoaster passed me by until now!!!

oh god, better go - all of us in pj's ..no lunchboxes mader and need to leave in 20 mins!! I SWEAR there's a time warp between 8 and 9 am!  

Love to you all and especially lovely giggles

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just checking in to say hello to the lovely Giggles-up-the-duff !!!!!!!

Hope all is OK today and that the bleeding has eased.

Give littl'un a mini-bump rub from me !!

Am thinking of you all the time in this scary rollercoaster (with hopefully no more rolling  but just coasting !)

Sending you loads of love my gorgeous chum           

Loads of love to everyone else .....

RSMUM ... great to chat the other day !

Sasha   

Lirac and LML, bump news please !!!!

Crusoe, emailed photos please !!!!            

Enjoy the sun everyone !  Even we have 25 degrees today !

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


I am about to book for out meet in October this weekend     so Roze if you want to book the same place can you let me know which Premire Inn you'll be staying at. Also Giggles, please feel free to join in or not join in depending on how you are feeling. You can decide on the day if you want to meet or not, we all understand whatever you choose to do. So pleased your little one is hanging in there. Bump rubs to Mini-Giggles!!!


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Sasha, you lot in my neck of the woods? Of course I'll see you all! It's a few weeks away yet anyway but I hope to be on the move a bit by then again. If it's good news I'll want to celebrate with you all and if it's bad then I'll want to commiserate with my lovely Abroadies buddies. Even if you all just pop in and make your own cuppa tea ....  That's if I'm still on bedrest which I blooming well hope not to be! 

Blimey, Bloobs- 25 degrees in Perthshire? Are you dreaming?! I'm all for the coasting, no rolling from now on please! xx Your story with Ria really helps, I remember it first time round. Have we really all known each other that long?!

RSMum- big snogs to you up in lovely Wales with your lovely girlies.   to the computer though, I'd be lost if DH wasn't a techno geek although I've learnt loads from him so maybe I wouldn't be that bad. Thanks for your support  xx

I've had a lovely visit from a friend this morning followed by my Mum doing my cleaning, sorting DD out for tea and generally telling me to do nothing. It is hard to watch someone else do your work for you but hopefully it will help. We have a scan next Thursday and I've only passed one small clot today with no other bleeding than that so fingers crossed. I bodged our Tesco delivery so it's coming tomorrow now hence have sent DH to supermarket on his way home to purchase me such essentials as Skittles, lemonade and shallots. Weird!

Have a lovely weekend, ladies 
xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, you are such an inspiration !  When I was bleeding like you I became a snivelling, dribbling, anxious wreck, but you seem to be taking it all in your stride and staying chilled and philosophical.  You are a ray of sunshine as ever !      

Bump rubs to your mini bumpette and hope you have a lovely sunny, clot-free day from cloudy (Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) Scotland.

Loads of love to everyone else too !

Bloooobs x x x x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just a quick question for those who live in the New Forrest area...Hordle and Lymington Premire Inns are fully booked. The next choices are Christchurch / Highcliffe or Christchurch East. Do you know either / or both and which one would you recommend?


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha,
Highcliffe and Christchurch are pretty close to each other, so if you're driving there's not much in it. Highcliffe is on the beach and there's a park opposite the Premier Inn which might be nice for the kids but I don't know where the Christchurch ones are. Either way you will be about 15 mins drive from us and the forest but all v.much striking distance both for the forest and for Bournemouth. Christchurch is a nice little town with ducks to feed, parks, seaside not far away and a train station as well. Hope your Mum is doing ok now. Really looking forward to seeing you at the end of the month.

Bloobs- a ray of sunshine? Not sure about that, but I'm going with the 'we'll deal with bad news when we get it approach' much as I do with my checkios at the hospital, while all the time bricking it quietly... I'm taking heart from the fact I haven't bled since Wed evening apart from one clot on Thursday and they told me to expect more bleeding, so fingers crossed. We have a scan Thursday to see what's going on but in the meantime I have nausea and have been up since 5am with insomnia which seems par for the course at the moment. Wish us luck ... 

Loads of love, lovelies  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Giggles,


Thanks so much hun, that was really helpful.


I am so pleased that you have had no more bleeding    . Hope you are still taking it easy. I can relate to the 'bricking it quietly' mode. I think I spent most of the 1st and part of the 2nd trimester in that mode. I so wish for your sake I could fast forward this anxious time for you. I remember only being able to take it a day at a time otherwise it became just too overwhelming. If you're feeling up for a chat one evening this week, PM me. It would be so lovely to catch up.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Made the booking!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ooh, brill! Which one did you go for? xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

So pleased to hear things seem to have settled Giggles. Am thinking of you often and keeping everything crossed... 

Crusoe - was so good to see your post, and that your DS has a lovely teacher who understands him. He sounds scrumptious...

M having a quick snooze, so quick update from me - had official 12 week scan last week - all well. So nice to have that under our belt. Started telling people now, which is nice.

Decided to knock nursery on the head for the moment, as M was crying a lot of the time she was there, not just when we left, and as we dont have to, I didn't have the heart to push it. Will maybe have another go in a few months, but at a different nursery, as I didn't love the one on the base. DH is being very good, and came home at lunchtime today so I could have a bit of time to myself and go and have a swim. He's also been doing most of the housework bless him!! Madeleine saw me get the ironing board out yesterday, and said 'DADDY does the ironing, Mummy'!    

Been loving the sunshine, got the paddling pool (or Maddlin pool, as M calls it) and she's been running around the garden in her birthday suit for 4 days, great fun. She's LOVES being a 'nudey rudey' as she calls it. She's also started to use her potty when she's got her nappy off - I'm psyching myself up to go the whole hog, but can't quite face it! Any advice - she's 22 months!

sorry not posting much, but I do pop in to read and love keeping up with everyone's news. So looking forward to getting together - are DHs allowed?! I'd love him to meet you all..

LML xxx


----------



## Bree

Just popped back to say thanks for the support.

Giggly, Cant believe your news!!!!!! Cant believe that little one clung on. WOW. What meds are you on now? I bled with both mine and my doctors doubled the progesterone which seemed to settle everything down. You could ask not to see the young  female doctor again as you could do without that kind of "help". You need someone experienced, calm and familiar with IVF pregnancies. Over 50% of successful pregnancies with donor eggs involve bleeding at the beginning . I have everything crossed for you and will   !!!

Love Bree xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just come back from holiday and seen the news!!! Wow....crying my eyes out with joy...Giggly...amazing...so pleased for you, amazing, amazing news...what a little miracle, couldn't think of anyone that deserves it more..

Gotta go as at work, but will post more later!!! Wahoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!             

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks Bree for the encouragement, I know the stats on IVF pregnancy bleeding but it's always nice to hear from someone who has personal experience. 

Bel- you are such a megastar, I completely believe you about crying your eyes out, I'd have been exaclty the same in reverse. I do think we ladies although not in everyday contact have been through so much together we completely 'get' each other on these things. I am beside myself with excitement about seeing you and meeting Daisy at the end of the month.  

As for me, am off to scan tomorrow and hoping all is ok. Still really nauseous and feeling more so each day- fingers crossed please! Zoe has a mega cough and cold and had me up since 5am. She has finally sparked out in 'Daddy's bed' (also mine, we're not in separate rooms yet!) and is now awake and told me 'Mummy go away' as she has woken up so grumpy. So like the fabulous Mummy I am, here I am! I have done a lot of cuddles and placating her in the last 2 days and I am knackered. Best to leave her to it for 10 mins! Please tell me you all do the same LOL.

Big hugs to you all, will try to post after the scan tomorrow.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

All the best for tomorrow hun. Hope little Zoe feels better soon.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

to Giggles for tomorrow's scan, although with all that nausea things sound really promising !

If the bleeding has eased off that's great news too !

I'll be waiting on tenterhooks for your news !!           

RSMUM, thank so much for the lovely package !  You are soooooooooooooo kind !

Sasha, Bel and everyone else, big snogs !    

LML, just wanted to congratulate you on reaching the 2nd trimester !!

Bree, hope things are easing for you a little now.

Love Bloobs xxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Will be thinking of you tomorrow GG. I hope your scan gives you lots of reassurance.

Love to all, will be back when I have more time - I am handbag shopping and as much as I love FF, I love handbags too!

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe, a woman after my own heart   . What handbag are you looking at? I am so tempted to get an Orla Kiely from my birthday money but I just can't justify it   .


Happy shopping!


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

I bought a lovely Mia handbag on Ebay recently .... loooovely leather one with loadsa zipped pockets etc and very trendy (well I thought so!!!) for just £8 !!!!

Happy shopping !!!

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

GG - sounds all promising for tomorrow, but just wanted to say good luck chick, what time is your appointment (yes, I am that excited!!!). Can't wait to hear your news on miracle babe. Really, really looking forward to seeing you and Zoe too. Can't wait!!!!!  . Thinking of you loads, and sending lots and lots of big love, xxxxx

Crusoe - Wahoooooo...so great to hear from you. Can you pleeeeaaaaasssseee join us at the end of the month at our meet? Would really love to meet M and you to meet Daisy. Wonderful to hear from you. All sounds great with you and as ever you are so honest which I love! i also think that you are so great to be able to throw out all your IVF paperwork, I am not quite there yet, not sure why as Daisy has made me a Mum and I am still over the moon every day!!! Please join us to discuss with me!!! xxxx p.s. Handbag shopping...you have moved on!!!

Bloobs - OMG. pleaaasseee come down for the meet. Me and Daisy will pick you up from any airport?! You will be soooo missed...especially by me, but if you are in the Midlands soon, please give me a call, xxxx love you, x

Sasha - Can't wait to meet you all. soooooo excited. i shall bring my camera to take pic's for Bloobs and us all!

Rsmum - I hope that you are coming too to our meet at the end of Oct? please....would love to meet your girlies too, x

LML - Wow, congratulations on moving to the next trimester!!! I love reading your posts, xxx 

Bree - hope things are getting a bit better for you. Thinking of you, xxx 

Lots of love to you all,

Bel, xxx 

P.S. GG                      xxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear Giggly,

Thinking of you tomorrow. Post as soon as you can!!

Lml xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Helloooo!  Massive      to you Giggles..so wierd to say this, but so glad to hear that you're feeling sick. Will be thinking of you all day.

OOh wish I could meet up with you all at half term but I just  couldn't work out a way of sorting it all out  ..as it turns out  I am mad busy with the girls and it just so happens me and DH are going out 3 times in that week!   Going to see John Mayall, old blues guy, one night, Reginald D Hunter the following night then a friend's 40th and have booked a night in a local "boutique" hotel nearby so we don't have to drink home.  Also the girls have RSPB " Muddy Puddle Club", the Young Zoologists Club and art, singing classes and dance classes, a birthday party and an audition fo rthe King and I for dd1..and there's a Food Fair on one of the weekends so we'll probably be doing art things with food- always fun!  The following week we are going Center Parcs....so at least I won't be bored!

But I am soooo jealous of you all - wish I could be there     

oops - both girls up..gotta go..


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

to the lovely Giggles and Miracle babe for today !

          

Blooooobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, lovely Bel !!  I AM coming down to the Midlands ... .the week after next ! (15th - 21st !).  I will be taking the girls on the train (now much cheaper than flying !) on my own .. three changes .. Edinburgh, York and Sheffield !  - 8 hour journey ! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrghhhh !!!!        

I'll call you and hopefully we can meet and I get to meet the lovely Daisy too !!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Can't stop now (poorly DD) but wanted to say all was ok today, EDD 21st May! Blimey........ Thanks so much ladies for your support! xx


----------



## bluebell

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh !!!

This as FABBY !!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you Goggles (typo but I like it so it's staying !!)

How many weeks are you now ?

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## Bel

GG - Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo      
That was Daisy's original due date!!!!
Best news...so pleased, xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Bloobs - call me, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

woooo-hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Bloobs - you will be fine on the train...give DD1 some "responsibility" so she feels all grown up and mature..what is the little one up to now? As you know, I have done quite a few train trips with my two so if I can be of any help...

just realised I said "drink home " in my previous message instead of "drive home" ..if that's not a Freudian slip, I don't  know..sigh!

Giggles - are you still walking on air tonight?!!! sooo happy for you!

xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Thrilled for you giggles. Congratulations and get well soon zoe. 

Lml xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Does anyone klnow how to add these Lilypie ticker things? I'm not very good with computers ..


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles, great news!!!                     




So pleased that all is well with the little one. Keep resting up hun. It's only for a short time and it'll be so worth it! Roll on May!




RSMUM, you cut and paste the BCC (or is it BBC?) code. It's been a long day   .


Love to all,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM I noticed your drink instead of drive !!!  Doesn't surprise me ... it's that subconscious mind working !!!!    

As for tickers, I think that maybe yours isn't working because your signature is too long.  Try cutting it down a bit.

'Goggles' ..                    


I'm actually looking forward to the train trip... it should be fun !!!

LML, and Lirac how's little babes brewing ?  Any movements yet ?  I felt them really early second time round.

Bel ...... I'll call you !  What days are best for you in the week ?

Crusoe, kisses to your little one.  I wish we could meet up.  Do you ever come up to Scotland ?

Mini-me, if you are reading, can't wait to meet you again in a couple of weeks       

Love to everyone else!

Bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Bluebelle,

The best day for me that week is Thursday. I work Monday to Wednesday and DH is due back from Hungary on the Friday, so really should be home to greet him!!

Really would love to see you all, I can drive to you as I know that you are travelling by train...good luck hun!!!    

Love to you all and special    to Goggles Zoe...get well soon, xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooooh, Bel, it's a date !!  Will text you to set it all up !!  Yippeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crusoe

GG - WOW a EDD!!! This is really happening girl.
I am so pleased for you.

Must dash - still searching for the perfect huge handbag.
Sasha - Orla Kiely is definately recommended. I had one for my 40th but sadly I haven't that kind of money at the mo. What I need has to be cheap and HUGE. Ds was given a pair of ear defenders by our plumber the other week. He loves them and wants me to carry them around when we are out to get round his recent phobia of noisy hand dryers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Lirac

21st May a good day Giggly - that is Sam's birthday!


----------



## bluebell

Happy Sunday everyone !!!!

Hope all those bumps are peaceful and contented and all those lovely babes and sproggies are frolicking nicely !!!

I've got a rare day to myself !! Yippeeeeee !  DH has taken the girls up to his family holiday cottage for the day to meet their cousins !

Loadsa lurrrrrrrrrrrv,
Blooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Giggly, I am absolutely thrilled and relieved that the scan went well. PHEW! More details when you get a chance!! When do you get the next scan? I hope you are resting!!! What meds are you on now? Love Bree xx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Love all the news about the bumps ( and their mums of course!)- love to all of you!  What fantastic news.  

Looking forward to seeing some of you again at the end of the month and staying in the same hotel as Sasha! Any idea as to which day we will all be seeing each other? Currently free Friday or the Saturday- whatever suits. Presumably best to travel to a location convenient for the expecting ladies who might not fancy a long journey? .  I recall some nice country pubs in the New Forest itself- Bournemouth is Ok but usually busy with hen and stag nights but if the weather is good it would be nice to spend time by the sea. We are also around on Sunday as DH is playing chess until 6pm then its the evening journey home for us and a late night but there is no school or work the next day so we can all sleep in( except for DH of course!)

We have had a reasonable weekend with some more lovely sunny weather and a day spent in a local park  but the house is still a mess despite being cleared up and cleaned frequently.  Frances this evening emptied all of her chicken casserole on the newly washed laminate floor. The cleaners are back in tomorrow and I'm sure they think we don't do anything at all between their twice weekly visits which are nice but never enough!  There is now a smell in the kitchen which we cannot trace, no doubt another banana or other perishable shoved into a crevice somewhere just for fun. What with seemingly pointless baths where the kids are completely covered in yoghurt  facepacks 5 minutes later. This is a battle we will not win probably!  I suppose you know the feeling!  In a few years we probably won't be able to get them out of the bathroom....

take care,


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, when we descend upon them en masse they won't know what's hit them    . Hope they are prepared for four lively girls with a little blonde boy toddling on their heals!


I work until the Thursday but the plan is to set off from home at 7am on Friday morning. That will get us into the New Forrest area just before lunch (we'll need to have a stop for breakfast). We will be around Friday afternoon, all of Saturday and possibly some of Sunday too depending when we'll get going. Bella has no school on the Monday either   . I'm quite happy to arrange to meet everyone on the Friday and take it from there. We'd like to do a bit of beach time as well (Roze our hotel is very near the sea front which will come in handy I am sure). We are happy to travel to see the ladies with bumps as well.


Don't you just love it when your cooking is appreciated   . Love hearing about the yoghurt face packs! Dan has just started practicing the art of throwing food. If I put something in front of him that he doesn't want or like the look of, it gets hurled across the room. So far its only been harmless things like pieces of pear or biscuits but I can see the day coming where he will graduate to something more substantial and aerodynamic!


Love to all,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi everyone , i doubt any of you remeber me as it has been soooo long since I posted. I had a bit of a tough year last year did come on a couple of times but couldn't find you all.

I have a big dilema and I am hoping for some thoughts and opinions.

I have 9 embies sitting over in Valencia for me. I always said I would never leave any behind and that I was involved in their creation and so they were my reponsibility. However I think to have more babies now would not be good for me or my family and no way could I manage up to 9 more children!

The clinic contacted me today asking for another £600 or for us to donate to another couple or for research.

To add to my stress it was confirmed today that dh has lost his job so we dont have lots of spare cash. I am pretty sure I wont use them but dont know what to do.

I am assume we will sign them over to the clinic who will them 'sell' them on for vast amounts of money and I feel uncomfortable about this. Also I dont know how I feel about the thought there may or may not be a sibling for ds2 somewhere in the world. I also feel bad about letting them perish or being used for research.

I cant believe that on opur last cycle we go so many frosties when we have never had a single on before.

I would appriciate any words of wisdom and appriciate most of my worries are selfish.

Hope to catch up now I have found you again!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Skirtgirl,


Of course we remember you    .  I can tell by the tone of your post that you so want to do the right thing by your embies and make a choice that you won't regret in the future. It must be hard with the decision almost being taken out of your hands by the situation surrounding your Dh's job loss (so sorry to hear that). Is the £660 for a year's storage? If so you have got to weigh up the likelihood of you returning for those embies in a year or having to pay further storage fees of a similar amount each year. Having said that I know what you mean about your hesitation to donate or to let them perish. In my case, which I know is different to yours, I have just paid for another 3 years storage (much cheaper in CZ, over 2/3rds less) because that is how long my Dh indicated on the consent form that I could use his swimmers in tx cycles. I am not going to use either the frozen sperm or the 5 embies that we still have over, but I feel like I am able to honour the fact that he gave consent until that time. At the end of that I will then have to let them perish, but like you the thought of it also pains my heart. What I wanted to say through all of this is that there is no easy solution and I think whatever option you pick there will be a sense of loss. Sorry I can't be of more help. Lovely to hear from you.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Skirtgirl,

I think that Sasha has answered you really well. It must be such a dilemma. I can also tell from your post that you have really thought this through and your main concern is your embies. Your worries are not selfish, just realistic! 
I wish I could give you some really good advice, but I think it is only you that can make that decision. All I want to say is that I know that you will make the best decision for you and your family and thats all you can do,

Good to hear from you,
Love,
Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Skirtgirl           How lovely to hear from you.  OF COURSE we remember you !!  You were my cycle buddy twice and we went through a lot together.

I can really relate to the frostie thing.  I have 4 top quality frosties at Reprofit and have the same feelings as you. It's all very well being sensible and thinking "I'll do the right thing and donate them", but we are not robots and emotion kicks in.  After all, they are siblings to our little ones so it feels like giving away our children.  I am burying my head in the sand at the moment but when I get my next email from the clinic asking what to do with them it will be really tough.  DH and I have decided to give them for use in the clinic for other couples, but the reality of doing that is so hard. We are all with you and all understand how hard it is.  You are NOT being selfish.  I think we would worry about you more if you didn't care what happened to them. You are just a loving, caring mummy and want what is best for your whole family   

It's great to have you back.  Keep us posted and feel free to rant whenever you like.  How are your sproggies ??

Bel, soooooooooooooooooooooo excited about meeting you next week        

Love to everyone, and special hugs to the bumpy ladies  

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha , Bel and of course Bluebell so lovely to hear from you!!  Hope you are all doing well and you lo's are all scrummy!
My big 2 are growing up so fast now dd is a proper little mummy and ds1 is ds2's little wrestling buddy, I love to hear them laughing and chatting together. 
ds2 is doing really well and so funny he has us all in stitches all the time and is so spoilt! I need to crack down on him a bit I think, it is not unknown for him to help his self to a box of biscuits( not really allowed) and switch on tv and jump on the sofa!! usually when I am distracted by the other 2!! Definately not acceptable behavior but he has such a smile he gets away with it.

Still trying to catch up with all your news.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there, only me! 
I have been reading online most days and not getting round to posting, so thanks for the well wishes.  

Skirtgirl- welcome back! I bet your littlies aren't so little any more. I do feel for you in deciding what to do with your frosties, I hope you come to a decision that feels right for you. xx

How many do we have coming at the end of the month? Am just trying to decide where to suggest we meet and what to do. I'm feeling really tired at the moment but hope to be a bit better in another couple of weeks. Happy to have people over for tea/lunch etc but would need people to bring cutlery for their littlies as we don't have nearly enough. Let me know. Could be the Friday for tea or some time on the Saturday. DH will be at work on the Friday but DD and I will be around even if we just meet up with Sasha at the sea front. 

LML- how are you doing with your bump? Time is speeding along!
Lirac- same for you, blimey...

I had a scan last Thursday and it was the first time DH and I had been in a scanning room together without Jane. Seemed rather strange! All was fine and I asked to see a different Doctor to the one who was so rubbish the week before. The lady we got this tme was so lovely and encouraged us to relax into it and hope for the best saying she thought we were really nervous understandably but that there wasn't much we could do to change things so to just try to enjoy it. All was fine on the scan and we came away a lot more positive. I'm waiting for my GP to refer me to the consultant at the hospital and then should have consultant care. I need about a month's worth of drugs and my GP won't prescribe any for me, saying that it's IVF and up to us to fund. They have been less than helpful at many stages so I'm not surprised but I still couldn't help burstiing into tears on the GP. Grrrr! Anyway, I called the Wessex and they told me they'd order them for me so at least I can get them. Also my dates on the scan at the hospital are a few days out for the actual dates we have for transfer, ie a bit smaller. Could be late implantation I guess (who knows what happened there, I sure as hell don't!) but anyway, going on their dates for embryo transfer I am 9 weeks today. Going on the size of the littlie last week I would be 8 weeks 2 days. I got a bit panicky that the littlie wasn't growing properly or was behind but they explained there is a margin of error and the meaurements are so small at this stage that they will catch up over time and the millimetres we're talking about are meaningless by the time baby is bigger. Sooooo, trying to feel less stressed and since I feel sick most of the day and knackered too, I guess I feel pretty much up the duff. Unbelievable. Typical as well that I was offered a job yesterday from January, covering a teacher who is going on maternity leave. Oh, the irony! I could do with earning some wonger and they offered to be flexible about my days to fit in with Zoe but I need to now try to book in an 11-12 wk scan before they return from half term early November as if things aren't ok I will probably take it and if (as obviously we hope and pray) all is ok, I most likely won't as they'll need someone who can take them through the whole academic year. I need to keep them on side as I do supply there so am debating just telling them the situation but I feel like I'm tempting fate if I do. Just like when to buy some maternity clothes as all this steroid and drug related weight gain has me reaching for my largest clothes and it won't be long before I need some bigger waistbands! But I really don't want to tempt fate until we know all is ok.  Another few weeks ... 

Loads of love to you all, 
Giggly
xx

PS BLOOBS AND BEL- have fun on Thursday!!!!! Can just imagine you gassing away. 

xx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Pleased to hear that all is going well for you giggly - time is marching on now! 
All fine this end although struggling a bit to fit my new job in with existing commitments. It sounded perfect at two days a week, but I already have two days work a week booked until December so almost full time at the moment. Parents helping out and MIL coming down for a fortnight in Novemebr to help too. Good thing is no sign of swelling or high BP so keeping my fingers crossed that I can avoid the complications of last time.
Meet up - I think LML had a preferred date but can't remember now whether it was Friday or Saturday! Sam is at nursery on Fridays so, for me, Saturday would be better.
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Dear all,

skirtgirl, good to hear from you but sorry to hear your news about dh's job. i understand also re the embies. we also have around 9 in kiev. they've not asked us for more money yet but they may do soon as its over 2 1/2 years. making that decision and phone call is painful even if I know I am not going to have any more. Its just hard. But all I can say to you is to see how long they will give you before you make a decision as it needs to be the right one for you. I can also say that economic fortunes can turn around for people so I wouldn't let the job situation dictate how you jump on this one. We went through a difficult time when I became pg with the twins as I couldn't find another job to apply for let alone get, and I felt so desperate about our financial future but things did change although its all still tough.


GG, your clinic might refer you to the farmacia cerati in Italy to get the meds if you are stuck?  They are a proper pharmacy and do overnight delivery.

glad to hear all the pregnant ladies are doing well even if feeling a little tired!

re the New Forest meet- we will be coming down on Thursday night and staying until Sunday evening so are flexible and don't mind meeting up twice or what we do but no one should feel they have to entertain us- how about a pub lunch on the saturday in the New Forest - somewhere we can have a nice relaxing lunch and stay a few hours or so?

looking forward to it all, take care, especially you, Skirtgirl!  Also looking out for Penelope Positive and wondering how she is?


roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie ............ Pen Pos doesn't look at FF any more as she felt she needed to move on emotionally from tx, but still asks about all of you lot !!!  Would you like me to tell her about the meet? Someone PM me if you do and I will contact her.  She lives in the Midlands now though so quite a trek for her.
Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi,

Bloobs, yes tell PP about the meet but it is far for her but please say hi for me anyway!

I think the move on from tx is very healthy however you do it. I would however like to stay in touch with you all as find your support and friendship invaluable as it has been over the last 6 years. I don't want to give you guys up as there is definitely no one else who can fill that gap. I would like us to be friends for a long time!  We are going next summer to start thinking about 'telling' so would love some advice on that front and to share that experience with those of you who are planning the same.

catch up soon all- Esther has been ill this week with a heavy cold and I have been up the last two nights and going to work as well as doing the school run. today I worked from home as it was best. I'm very tired so off to bed shortly and probably won't check in again until the weekend!  thankfully one more week before half term and a break from that routine!

take care,

roze xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, I feel the same as you. I'd like to keep the friendships that I have made on this thread. You are all so lovely and it has been an honour sharing the journey to parenthood with all of you. Now that we have little ones it would be lovely to watch them grow up together. Also I think its really important for my children to know other donor conceived children of a similar age. 

Better go, little man is crying. I have spent ages trying to get him to sleep, but to no avail.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Aww, poor little man Sasha !  DD2 bawled a lot last night too .... a combination of teething again and bad cough and cold !  Doesn't bode well for my week away starting on Sat !!! At my parents I'll have to share a room with DD2 ! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgh !!!!  Hope your little love settled down in the end   

Rose, I totally agree !  Not only is it incredibly wonderful that we have a network of children that hopefullly can support each other in later life ! (new thread - Abroadies kids !!!), but also I feel I have developed some really deep, supportive and long lasting friendships in you lot !!!! So I'm not going anywhere and hope to still be posting on here in my 90s and beyond !!!         


Loads of love to you all       

Blooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Giggly I am so excited for you!! sounds like great news all round.
Bloobs hope littlle dd gets better soon, all my 3 and dh have colds and sleep is not that easy with all the coughing and snoring going on round here!


----------



## bluebell

Had to laugh at the snoring Skirtgirl !!  Last night both DDs fell saleep on the sofa and so there was a snoring trio -DDs plus our 14 year old cat competing !!!!


Giggles, just a thought re your work dilemma, you could maybe have a private scan before your 11 week one if you need to double check all still OK before you went ahead with accepting the job or not (hopefully not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             ).  It might save you having to say anything to them (the school) unless you needed to.


Blooooobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies!

Firstly, lovely to see you again Skirtgirl! Totally sympathise re your frosties. We too have 6 in the freezer from our last tx, never having had any before to freeze. We won't have to make any decisions for a while, though DH and I have said we would love to be able to help someone by donating them if we decide on no more tx (which is our thinking at the moment)... however, that's all theoretical, and I realise we might feel differently when the crunch comes. Only you can make the right decision for you, and whatever it is you are totally entitled to feel its the right thing.   

Giggles - great news about the scan!! Have been thinking of you lots. Re private scan if you decide to go ahead, there's a great place in Fareham, First View, that is very reasonable £70 - I had to pay £180 down here for a private one and we were in and out in no time, whereas Fareham gave us a really good look   . I had a couple of extra ones with Madeleine to keep me sane...

Bluebell - please pass on my very best wishes to Pen. Completely understand her decision, though would be lovely to see her if she came!!

Re meet up - we now have a consultant appt on Friday lunchtime, so its only really Saturday that could work for us. Happy to have a cake-making session with Madeleine to bring along with us... I can't wait to see everyone, I too really value the friendships I've made on here, and very much hope that Madeleine will benefit from knowing all your littlies as they grow... 

Sickness is passing, hooray! Am now 14 1/2 weeks, trousers beginning to feel tight. Have started potty training today. Carpet 4 - potty 4, so far. Chocolate buttons and Iggle Piggle knickers definitely helping though! 

Hope all the coughs and colds clear up soon...

LML xxx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

For those meeting up at the end of the month, we also prefer the Saturday now as have arranged to meet other friends on the south coast on the Friday. Hope that is ok and that we can find a nice country pub somewhere or make other arrangements to suit. We are completely flexible as to what we do and where we go!

DH is ill now with a tummy bug so having to do everything myself today and our trip to the library this morning did not go down well with the three of them misbehaving and screaming and throwing the books around. Also DH has accumulated over £35 worth of fines which I got told off about.! Our visit to the local playground didn't go well either with the three of them screeching and crying for no real reason other than to get my undivided attention. Must go, out apple pressing now with DD then baths, tea, clothes sorting etc before I collapse into bed....


speak soon, if I can muster the energy...


roze  xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just checking, will any one coming to the New Forrest Meet up be around in the Friday otherwise we will change our arrival time. Looking forward to seeing you all.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Sasha,
We will be, very welcome to come to ours for tea with your littlies. Up to you though, don't mind who else comes. I'm racking my brains to think of somewhere for lunch on the Saturday that has enough inside space for the youngsters if it is wet. Watch this space! 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Giggly,


I don't want to intrude hun and I know you'll be feeling tired. Happy to meet up somewhere or come to yours. You don't have to decide now, you can leave it untill the day if you want.


Love,


Sasha xxx


p.s. Hoping the weather will be good!


----------



## roze

Hi there,

We will checking into the hotel on Thursday afternoon- we will be around on the Friday at some point as our friends are in Highcliffe itself( they are the elderly parents of DH's school friend so will be meeting everyone there)- so it won't be a long meet.
Could do something on Friday also if it suits.

Looking forward to it all, 

best wishes


roze  xx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just a quickie to let you know that Daisy and I will be coming down on Saturday morning. Please let us know your plans to meet and we wil be there!

Bloobs - See you Thursday...soooo excited!
love,
Bel, x


----------



## roze

Hooray! Can't wait to meet Bel too!  This will be a few days to remember!


roze xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all


I just wanted to say - I hope all you girls meeting up have a fab time. I so wish I could be there too but we are visiting the in-laws for half term    which is going to be a real chore for me.
I hope you all really enjoy each others company and I'll be with you in spirit and perhaps in person another time.


Lots of love
Crusoe xxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Re. venue for our Saturday meet - I had a bright idea. The Dorset set on FF are a very active group who meet up regularly so I'll get in touch with them and see where they recommend for a meet up in the Christchurch area...
All a bit miserable here - on top of teething, Sam caught a virus - rash and very high temperature, and now we all have it so feeling very sorry for ourselves    So far, he has had it for five days and doctor tells us just to dose him up with calpol as his chest is clear and definitely not measles, meningitis etc but that means I'll have even longer to look forward to it as my immune system is compromised. Was just starting to enter the blooming phase too!
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Hi, Lirac,

Sorry to hear you are all down with the lurgy- I remember catching everythig myself and feeling rough with it. Hope you all feel better soon!

Take care, all,

roze


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping on to say how jealous I am of you all meeting up!! Hope you have a fab time, you'll have SOO much to chat about, it will be madness!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Will miss you, Deb... xx I may even have to ring you so that you feel like you joined us!

I have a few ideas for that weekend but it does depend on weather...

If dry- stick around Christchurch and feed ducks, go to park, walk to Mudeford and get the little boat over to Hengistbury Head and the beach. Could do pub/café/picnic.

OR

Moors Valley Country Park http://www.moors-valley.co.uk/ which has loads of little play trails, brill play parks, ducks to feed and a little railway with station etc. Picnic a better option here although there is a café and some pubs up the road. You don't pay to get in but the parking is £7 per car and you do have to pay to get the train. Is a great day out and about 15-20 mins drive from Christchurch.

OR
New Forest walk and pub lunch somewhere foresty near me (SO41)

OR 
Lymington Quay, feed ducks, walk to park, pick nice monster yacht on marina, pub lunch it...

IF WET.....

Serendipity Sam's soft play in Christchurch, has a café for Mums to have a cuppa and the kids can go mad. Pub grub nearby afterwards.

There isn't as much to do if it's wet other than pub grub and I think we'd need to find quite a large one or the kids might get antsy. Have been looking for some with indoor play areas but there isn't anything I'm afraid.

We can leave it until a couple of days before to decide on the weather but let me know which of the dry options you prefer and I'll research nearby pubs for food.

Hope that helps!
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quick update to say all was fine at our scan today too, baby Giggly Version 2 was measuring 26.9mm and 9 weeks 5 days (+/- 5 days) so that's bang on. Phew! We saw lots of wriggling and dancing, which was just amazing. I am still gobsmacked that my body is doing this... It makes up for feeling rough and chubby! Blimey....

love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Lirac

Brilliant news Giggly - just another couple of weeks to go and you will have cleared the magic 12 week marker!
Was it at Wessex? They are always so lovely when doing scans there I think.
I had a routine m/w appointment today and had to have a doctor called in to check I didn't have measles - we have all had a really nasty virus and now I am covered in spots    Good news is it seems I am on the mend and it is just a rash and nothing to worry about but don't you hate it when you are left lying on the bed whilst someone gets someone else more knowledgeable to come and have a look at you?
Lirac x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Brilliant, brilliant news Giggly!! 

LML xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Fantastic news GG...........

So happy for you

loads of love
Crusoe xxx

ps my just turned 4 year old star has taught himself to ride his bike without stabilisers! I am so proud - he is a determined little thing!


----------



## roze

Fantastic news GG ! Looking forward to seeing some pics next week?

Crusoe, good to hear from you. I had to re read your ticker when you mentioned a 4 year old as last I knew you had a 18 month old but time flies! 

More doom and gloom on the public sector future front- we all had a long email from the CEO about the tough times ahead where 30% of the Council staff will have to go by 2014 unless a miracle happens. My job is fairly safe for about another year but thereafter no one knows. We are all so busy at the minute it probably doesn't really sink in that there might not be much work around in the future. Trying hard to be sensible about it all and not spend much but thats hard too as planning to create a home corner for the girls for Xmas with some kiddie sofas, kiddie carpet and kitchen, play food etc. It'll be cost effective for all three of them but still around £170 but we think it will keep them entertained for hours during the winter months to come. Anyone else started Xmas shopping  yet?

Speak soon- when we meet up probably!  GG, your ideas are fab; I was also wondering about the delights of Bournemouth; they have a nice Pizza Express a short walk from the city centre if thats any good too.

roze  xx


----------



## Bel

GG - Fantastic news...wahooooo!!!! Wel done you....lots of love, xxx

Bloobs - can't wait to see you and your 2 girlies tomorrow...hurray!!!

Roze - Sorry that you have that worry about your job....looking forward to meeting you next weekend. x

Crusoe - What a clever DS you have...just 4 and riding a bike...amazing!!! xxx

Better go, love to you all,
Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Wiiihoo! Fan-bloody-tastic news Giggly!             

did anyone listen to Radio 2 Jeremy Vine today? I was sat in my car    and   and   at the radio!!!

AM having a rubbish evening tonight - everything is going wrong - one of those days  dd1 only just going to bed!    

The only brill thing today was seeing my beautiful DD's singing at the Harvest Festival - soo emotional!  and tackling Zumba for the second time  ..

righteeho- off for a   to celebrate Giggly's fabby news!

xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooo to Giggles !

Only a tiny post from me as my parents' computer is rubbish, but yiippeeeeeeeeee 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...and to say how lovely it was to meet the gorgeous Bel and Daisy today !

More soon Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Sorry I haven't been around for a while. There have been some interesting developments in my life which I am sure I will get a chance to fill you in when we meet   .


Just wanted to say            what wonderful news about baby Giggles!!! So chuffed for you! Giggles, I will PM you about meeting up on the Friday. I am happy to be flexible and fit in with how you feel on the day. If rose is around maybe we could meet up in Highcliffe and fit in a bit of beech time before tea (just a thought). Thanks Giggles, for all your lovely suggestions. I'll just go along with what the rest of you want to do as I know so little of the area. As long as it involves the great outdoors for Bella (Bloobs, she has never forgotten that time you buried her in leaves) and some nice nosh for me, then its all good. 


Can't wait to see you all and to meet Bel and little Daisy for the first time.


It'll be my first long distance solo journey with the children, which could be really great or really really not so great. 


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

A flying visit from me too as I'm off up north tomorrow am.  Won't be able to make the meet up as we've had to go to Scotland - shame I won't be able to catch up with Sasha's interesting developments!   
But it means I can meet up with Bluebell!! (Will text you hun).

Fab news Giggly   

mini-me
xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, I don't suppose conferencing is a possibility if you guys are in Scotland and we're in the New Forest?  Or even just a phone call?

Sasha,  we can help out at the hotel in anyway we can. I am sure the journey will be fine. I can recommend Fleet services but it may not be on your route. The children will probably sleep all the way.

We are now probably visiting some of DHs friends in Bournemouth on Fri pm but it not settled yet but we should be around the hotel  some part of the afternoon as the twins will need a nap. 

So exhausted with everything inc work ,sick me, sick DH and sick kids, one after the other with one then having some other ailment and now the bath overrunning into the kitchen and beyond.  Looking forward to this weekend but hope everyone will be able to bear the hurricane that now seems to accompany my family everywhere we go! The kids can turn a place upside down just by walking into it...


roze  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hellloooooooooooooooo everyone !!

Back from a week away with my lovely girlies.  It was great fun and I got to meet beautiful Bel and Daisy !!!!  Daisy is so good and laid back and pretty and sweet and confident.  You must be so proud Bel !!    

Roze, whilst I remember, you were asking about telling little ones about their DE origin.  We told DD1 when she was about 3, and we mention it to her every now and again just to remind her.  I have been gradually telling more friends too, so that it is common knowledge to some, but carefully avoiding the real gossip merchants !  DD1 is distinctly disinterested at the mo, but knows how much we felt so incredibly lucky to have her and DD2.  We used DCN materials to help us, and despite the lady we all know so well, their books, videos and website are really useful regarding telling, for example we have a booklet called "Talking and telling".  We also have a DVD from DCN.  The website has a transcribed version of a workshop where donor conceived children were interviewed, which is really interesting.  The general message was as you might expect .... that children find it tough at times having such an unusual 'origin' but that they all felt really loved and wanted too.  Give me a ring if you'd like to talk it through.

Giggles, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooo happy for you.                                When's the next scan ?

Sasha,  I'm dying to know your news !!!!                      

Mini-me, yes Friday is fine and you can all stay over !!!   

Love to all,
Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi All,
Wow....step away from the boards for a month or two and so much has happened ! 

Giggles.....i can't believe it! That is amazing amazing news! I am speechless. I've just told DH and now he is singing away doing his ironing...so happy for you! 

Bluebell.....were you down in the last week? So sorry i have been really rubbish at keeping in touch. I would have loved to see you all. Are you down at Christmas? Glad that you had a lovely break with your girls. Thank you for sharing that information about the DCN. I have avoided that website because of -you know who. I will now go and have a look at it for some inspiration. We have still not told DS1 or DS2 but think that the time might be coming very soon. Its great if we can all support each other through that and our little ones will have some friends in the same situation when they turn into terrible teens! 

Sasha, i wanted to see if you were around in Half term for a meet up...and now i see that everyone is heading south! We are going to come down too if thats OK with everyone. I have just booked us into a B&B in Lyndhurst for the Fri night. We will be around all day Sat but will have to head back on Sat night as we have several things happening. 

We would be up for anything anything on the Sat. The country park with the train sounds great but that is because the boys love trains and play areas! They also love boats and ducks so they will be happy with anything. 
I do hope people don't mind me jumping on board at this last minute. It just couldn't read all about your plans and then miss it. It will be great to see some familiar faces and some new ones too. 

I have a big week this week. It is DS1 birthday party and i invited several of his friends but the numbers just grew and grew and got out of control. When i counted up yesterday, i realised that i have 30 coming, and some of their sibblings! DH was not too happy with my crazy inviting style....good job that Giggly's news has put a smile back on his face! 

Crusoe, Wow........that is very young to go without stabilizers! He has done so well. At least you can reat your back now instead of pelting around holding onto the wobbling saddle. That is great! 

Best wishes to everyone. Just because i don't post much doesn't mean that i don't think about you all often. 

Izzy x


----------



## roze

Wow, Izzy, this is going to be some meet up! Great news- I think we met before in London over a year ago?

Take care, all,

roze x


----------



## Izzy x

Roze, Yes we did ! That was the time that i managed to leave a 3 year old DS1 at the top of an escalater in Euston while i whirled down into the tube system. I ended up shouting 'Grab him' to anyone getting onto the escalater and eventually someone got the hint. We were reunited at the bottom but i was in tears and so our poor rescuer had to escort us to the right platform and put us on the right train! Its a funny story now that DS loves me telling to him....again and again ! Your babies were still so small then......they are going to look quite different running around everywhere ! The children will all love this meet up. 

Izzy x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Izzy!!!!! That's brilliant that you're coming, will be so lovely to see you and hopefully chat a bit more than we managed to last time we saw you.  Will keep an eye on the weather and see what the weekend brings before making any firm plans. I think they'd love Moors Valley personally so am hoping for some dry weather .... Fingers crossed. Good on DH with his ironing! I am fast giving up on ironing   . Can't wait to catch up with everyone ! xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Yayyyyyyyyy izzy!! Brilliant you are coming!

Sorry not to be seeing  you mini, hopefully another time soon...

Lml xx


----------



## roze

Hi, the country park sounds great even if its chilly- theres always the cafe if it rains! We will come along with wellies and things.

How shall we communicate - I can PM my mobile if people want although I'll have my iphone and access to the internet.

If anyone is around on Sunday too let me know as we will be around until 6pm. 

Must take photos of us and of all our lovely children and bumps!

take care, all

roze


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just a quick one as I have an early start at work tomorrow.


Mini-me, so sorry you can't join us this time hun. We will miss you      .


Izzy, wow, I'll have one happy Bella on my hands as she mentioned your DS's to me only yesterday and asked when we would be seeing you again!


We'll be around till 1ish on Sunday as I want to head off whilst Dan has his afternoon nap. If anyone fancies joining us for Sunday lunch somewhere, you're more than welcome.


Roze, thanks for your lovely offer of help at the hotel. I should be fine but it will be nice to get together. Are you having breakfast on-site? I will PM you my no. in case you haven't got it.


Bloobs, will give you a call v. soon   . Thanks for your lovely message.


Yes, I feel a group photo shoot is in order as well   . Will we get all the little ones to stay still and smile at the same time? Not sure that's possible but I'm I'm sure between us one of us will catch a decent shot.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Light rain and 16 degrees for Saturday according to the BBC website... We might be looking for somewhere indoors methinks. Soft play and a carvery (ie big kid friendly pub) unless it changes? We could do that near Christchurch and then if it cheers up at all can pop to the beach. Hope the forecast changes... xx


----------



## bluebell

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease loads of photos !!!!!
....and I'll never speak to you all again unless someone emails them to me !!!!                     

I have some lovely photos of Bel and Daisy!

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Izzy .... yes would love to have met up when I was in the Midlands last week.  I phoned you on your mob a few times but never managed to speak to you.  Have you changed your mob number ?  Also left you messages on ** but you didn't reply you naughty girl !!!!       We're staying up here for Xmas but will be in touch next time we are in the Midlands


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Bluebelle - It was soooo lovely to meet you, your parents and your two beautiful little girls. Ria is fantastic, such a personality and so kind and funny. Full of fun as little girls should be. Izzy is gorgeous and so petite...well compared to Daisy!! She was great with Daisy, especially sharing all her toys!! Daisy and I had a fab time with you all, can't wait to meet up again soon. Sorry I made you cry again, I'm not sure how I do that to you...empathy we have with each other I think!    Please send me a copy of the photo's...xx

Giggly - We are still coming on Saturday, but DH is coming too as we are also going to pop and see my brother and his family whilst we are that near to them (you remember my brother??!! LOL!). Please let us know the pub you plan to meet up in and a time and we will be there..not sure if DH will come with us, he may go Xmas shopping....can't wait to see you again!! xx

Izzy - Really pleased that you are coming too...last time we met in Stratford you were pregnant with DS1!!! xxx

Sasha - Can't wait to hear your news and meet you and your lovely children, xx 

Roze - Looking forward to meeting you too..xxx

Better go, lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, Bel, you are soooooooooooooo lovely !!!   Thanks for the card you sent my parents too.  They were so touched and you are so thoughtful !    I think I'll probably cry every time we meet but they aren't sad tears !!!!  I am just a soppy old git !     
Can't wait to meet again sometime soon ! Let's make it sooner this time !  The 1st time we met was at that same Stratford meet when Izzy was pg !!!

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ok ladies, time for a swap and exchange of numbers/ email for the weekend's arrangements....

If you could PM me your mobile number I will return the favour and so keep in touch on the day in case anyone gets lost etc. I'll email directions and info about where to meet so please PM me your email addresses too. I thought it was about time I got organised seeing as how's it's now Weds and we're meeting on Sat! And maybe Fri for Sasha and I. 

Looking forward to it muchy!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Very excited here too!! 

Can I just ask if there will be some other dh's there, I'd like dh to meet everyone but he won't be very happy with me if he's the only one!!

Xx


----------



## roze

Hi, my DH will be there on Saturday as otherwise it would be impossible for  me to speak to anyone! 

Our girls will love meeting everyone . We are bringing along our parachute and bean bags if anyone wants to play as well as our scuttlebugs and scooter which can all be shared.

Incidentally we'd be up for another meet up somewhere next year. Stratford isn't impossible for us as its a good base for some of our friends and family as well as a nice place to wander around. All depends though on when all these new bubs arrive and what the mums feel like doing!

GG, I'll PM you my mobile and also DH's in case mine isnt charged or lost or has experienced some other usual mishap.

Now finished work until Tuesday. Packing tonight and setting off tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will be just getting up and going with a break on the motorway.  Hoping for a fairly easy journey and an afternoon in Bournemouth if its not pouring down. We are however bringing clothes for all weathers!

take care, all

roze  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Of course Dh's are welcome. They are as much a part of this meet up as all of us ladies.


Giggles, will PM you my number.


Roze, hope the journey goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


I've got a mount everest of an ironing pile to get through tonight and then I'm going to start packing as well. As Roze said, will be doing the all weather thing, although I'm I'm bound to leave something vitally important behind in the rush   . Working all day tomorrow and then we'll be setting off just after lunch (early lunch at 11).


Just checked the weather and Sat and Sun are cloudy but no rain, so that can only be good. Fri on the other hand has showers forecast.


Got to dash but looking forward to seeing you all.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello All,

Its very exciting now that some of you are actually packing and on your way! We told our DS1 today about meeting up and he is really looking forward to it. He remembers the meet up with Sasha and LML and he is wondering if there will be low flying planes again! 

Bluebell, It is such a shame that you were not able to contact me. It will be down to my uselessness (is that a word?) with my phone (i have had it for a year now). I can not retrieve voice mails or check phone data. DH keeps saying he will show me because it really winds him up. I think that i now realise that i am missing important information and people. I promise to myself that i will sit down and read my instruction book before Christmas and become proficient before i lose all my friends......you are not the only one i seem to have missed. 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Izzy, never mind !!!!  I know what it's like !  If it's any consolation, DH still doesn't know how to text    I think it's intentional, ie once he admits to knowing then he's get lots of nagging texts from me... e.g. "Can you buy milk"    etc etc    I haven't yet got a Balckberry as I know I'd not have the time to learn how to use it !!!      

We'll always be here and we'll have plenty more opportunities to meet up.  I like Roze's idea of a meet up in the Midlands in 2012.  Maybe if we have plenty of notice DH, the girls and I can all drive down and make a long weekend of it.  Perhaps I can be even more cheeky and suggest somewhere North Midlands (Peak District) or even lovely Yorkshire which would make it less far for me and also then RSMUM could also be in the picture !  If it was North Midlands or further up, we could do it in a day.

Izzy, maybe you could PM me your landline number and I could phone you for a big fat catch up !!!!!  I miss our chats !    

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxx

PS Mini-me and I might try to call you on Friday night or Sat morning so we can join the meet up in that way !!!  We could all say a big cheers together with our big glasses of wine !!!!


----------



## bluebell

PS Izzy is it your DS2's birthday today 

It looks like it is from your ticker !!

If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY from Aunty Blooooobs                            

....and tell us all about what kind of day / party he has !

Bxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

My tickers gone crazy! 

I'll always connect his birth with you because just as i had arrived on the HDU after the c section i had a text from you saying you were BFP ! I sent some morphine / babybirth crazy message back. He was born in June so i dont know why my ticker has got it wrong. 

However.......it is DS1 5th birthday next Tuesday and we had a party for him this week. We were expecting 28 children but i gave away 32 party bags.....i think there were a few gate crashers! It was really good fun though. Next year i think i will only invite a few children.....numbers always seem to multiply because i get invite crazy in my excitment! 

Thanks for birthday wishes. I will pass them on to the right DS ! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie from me to say I have let people know by email and text that we're changing the plans for tomorrow because the weather actually looks quite nice. So it's a forest walk near my house followed by pub lunch at a nice pub with cool adventure playground. Maybe the beach after. I've had replies from LML and Vicky and have texted Izzy. I've emailed Bel but am about to text as well. Roze, am guessing since you're in the same hotel as Maria she'll fill you in but have PM's you anyway. I haven't missed anyone out, have I?   

Have lots of fun catching up, Mini-Me and Bloobs. Deb, hope you're sinking a cold one on my behalf!   

love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Hope you all have an amazing time !! I'm sitting drinking wine wtih Mini-me, her lovely DH and gorgeous little boy !!!!

Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Abracadabra! Hocus Pocus ! Watch this thread.........come alive! 

It was wonderful seeing so many names from this thread come together in one adventure playground! Watching all of our gorgeous children chasing, laughing, climbing, toddling, talking and enjoying the autumn sunshine was so special and it brought it home to me, once again, what a special website this is. What a result it has! 

Thank you Giggles for getting us all organised on the day. DS1 really enjoyed his bear hunt in the woods! 

Bluebell and Mini-me......your mini meet sounds great. Did Mini-Me's little boy enjoy his wine! I am definitely up for any mini meets if anyone is in my area, i guess Mini-Me is required to come to any Mini Meets that are going on! 

Hope you are all looking forward to doing something spooky today. Strictly Come Dancing was brilliant last night....the Halloween costumes were amazing! 

Izzyx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, I am soooooooooooooooooooooo jealous !!!!!!  I am so lucky I had Mini-me or else I would have jumped on my witches' broom and flown down to join you all!!  PLEASE someone email me some photos !  Bel texted me two lovely shots but I can't see the sproggies properly so MORE MORE MORE please !!!  How did they all get on ?  Are there any funny stories ?

My DD2 took a real shine to Mini-me's DH, even so much as to start calling him Daddy !!!!  She kept snuggling up to him and giggling and playing with him.  It was so cute.  My DD1 was dressed up in her vampire bat outfit and kept pretending to suck people's blood, and in particular Mini-me's DH !!!  If anyone had peered in the window and seen her sucking his neck they might have wondered what on earth was going on !!!!?     

Mini-me, thanks so much for your lovely company. You two men are so great too.  Your DS is an absolute delight and soooooooooooooo good and sweet.... puts my two to shame !!!!

Am really hung over today as went to a party in Edinburgh last night and have another Irish chum coming to stay tonight so it;s all GO GO GO !!!  To be honest all I want to do is have a snuggly sofa day.

Loads of love,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,


I just wanted to say thanks to the lovely Giggles for organizing the meet up yesterday and for all those who came. It was such a precious time watching our little ones run around after each other. I do feel incredibly blessed to have gotten to know you all through FF and now to be able to get to know the next generation. Hope everyone had good journeys back.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hiya,

Bluebell -it was fab to see you, DH and DDs again    We all really enjoyed ourselves, especially DS with the toy kitchen.  We were in elc today and he went straight for it    DH has no argument against it for Christmas now!  DS is now back to being a Mummy's boy, so DH's popularity is now over.  DH had kids wanting to play with him all over half term!  Thank you again for having us to stay, you have a lovely family and your girls are so gorgeous    I have sent you a friend request on ********.  I've got loads of photos of DS on there    - you have to go to see all photos to view the older ones though.  

Izzy - lol.  Mini meets here I come!  

Sounds like the southern meet was fun - just like our mini northern meet!   DS loves doing a bear hunt - DH and I do it with him in the woods next to the golf course as DH plays golf.  Amazing woods, we've found a bear, snowy owl and even a wolf that have escaped from DS' bedroom!

Back to work tomorrow after half term, yuck.  INSET day though, so a little easier but definitely more boring than the kids   

love mimi-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Mini,


It was lovely to think that as we were meeting up, you and Bloobs were doing the same thing up north. Sounds like you had a fab time. If only we had skype in the middle of the forrest    . Hope the INSET day goes well tomorrow. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Also from us, a big, big thank you to Giggles for organising us on Saturday - it was a fab day. Lovely to catch up with some 'old' faces, meet some new ones (Bel and lovely family), see some bumps, see the littlies running around, (GREAT pub and playground - Madeleine had a BALL!), and have a natter. DH really liked it too, I'm really glad he could meet you all... We really enjoyed being in the sunny New Forest, though Madeleine keeps telling us now,' want a pony, pink one'...

Mini-me and Bluebell, sorry to have missed you, sounds like you had a great time, hope to catch up with you on the next one...

Thanks to Lirac for having us for the weekend... we feel we have been staying in a 5 star hotel!! 

Looking forward to many more meets in the future...

LML xxxxxx  (really made me chuckle in the pub when discussing our FF names/real names - goodness knows what anyone eavesdropping thought...)


----------



## Lirac

Hi Giggly,
Thanks from us too for organsing the meet up - it was great to see all the partners there too and to catch up on all the gossip! 
Lirac x


----------



## Bel

Hi Special FF Buddies!
Thank you sooo much to the lovely Giggles for organizing a fantastic meet. DH, Daisy and I all had a great time. It was so chilled out and easy going. The children running around together on the playground will be a memory I hold for a long time as it was just amazing. It was sooo lovely to meet you all and put a Face to the "FF name!!". I am so sorry if I called any of you by your "FF" name I am useless at names at the best of times, but when you all have two?!!! Thats why my FF name is Bel!!!
Sasha, your children are beautiful and I still can't get over how laid back and good Daniel is?! It was so good to finally meet you all. We really must do it more often. Hope all is going onkay with your new man! xxxxx
LML - So wonderful to meet you, your DH and gorgeous Madeline. My DH thought she was the cutest little girl...he said that she was just so beautiful. He had a great time also, I think it surprised him how good?!! I wish you well with your pregnancy, you look amazing. It obviously suits you!
Lirac - You looked blooming!! Really lovely to meet you and your family. x
Izzy - Lovely to meet you again. Last time I met you, you were expecting DS1!! Now your two gorgeous boys were running around the playground...fantastic to see. I think I spent the whole time smiling from ear to ear at all the children running around! Lovely to meet your DH too....we must meet up again soon, x
Roze - Ahhh...what gorgeous girls you have. It was a joy to meet you too...finally. Beautiful Family. You have your hands full though don't you?!! All good fun! xx
GG - Really lovely to see you and catch up properly. Zoe is a beauty and you and DH looked radiant. Everything crossed for your next scan hun. Will be thinking of you sooo much. lots of love, x

Bloobs and Mini Me - Your meet sounds great fun too! Glad you were with us in spirit (wine!)

We really must arrange another meet up soon. It was so great to see you all and see our little ones playing together...so lovely that the DH's were there too. My DH had a great time, I think he was surprised how much he enjoyed it! 

Lots of love to you all,

Bel,x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello everyone, just catching up after a busy few days. So lovely to see everyone and really pleased you all came to my neck of the woods as I'm not sure I'd have travelled too far at the moment. Seemed a bit skivey to me to be heading to one of our regular dog walks and then one of our local pubs, so definitely no need to be thanking me! You lot did all the work by travelling down here.   

It was so lovely to see you all and I'm really happy that our little ones have had a chance to play and get to know each other. Long may it continue! To anyone who couldn't make it, we should definitely try to arrange a date long enough in advance that fits around say, Bloobs' work down here in September (!!) I did wonder if this one was well attended because it was half term? Midlands area is fine for us as well, no need for everyone to come here although we did hear pretty much everyone say they loved the New Forest. We are very spoilt to live here but the down side is DH's massive commute. Poor bloke!

DD is just about over her separation anxiety from Sasha's DD and she definitely took a shine to Izzy's eldest, especially in the bear den  

Bel- seeing you and DH as parents just about made my year, you were just glowing with happiness and your Daisy is a very lucky little girl. I am made up beyond belief and am so pleased we shared so much of a similar journey to find our little ladies. Big happy hugs to you all. xx

Ok, I'm getting soppy now. At the risk of getting worse I'm going to bog off but it was fab to see you all and I'm wishing the bumps a big rub (Lirac and LML!) 

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Roze, you sure do have your hands full! But gorgeous girlies  xx 

I did it, I finally succumbed to a ticker.... Fingers crossed, hey... I have been shopping for bigger clothes today (and bought absolutely nada!) but have reached the stage of only having some of my bigger clothes fit and maternity clothes are just plain ridiculous. And v.few places on the high street stock them! Rubbish. I hate clingy cheap quality jersey and that seems to be the bulk of the stuff I have seen today. Still waiting for a scan date before I stress too much about clothes (bit superstitious.) The MW at the booking in appt last week put me down as 10 weeks although was measuring 9+5 8 days before that, making me 10+6 when she booked me in. There's only about 2-3 days discrepancy in size on the last scan compared to the date of embryo transfer but it puts my nuchal week scan back nearly 2 weeks. Grrr! Anyway, according to the date of embryo transfer I'm 12 weeks midweek this week so the clinic are weaning me off the drugs from Wednesday. Can't wait to wean off the steroids, I am seriously bloated and my face is the size of Hampshire! Not moaning though, very happy to be here.  

Big snogs everyone !! xx


----------



## roze

Congrats, GG - so pleased to hear the good news.  You may feel like the size of Hampshire but you looked absolutely fine and definitly glowing1

Just realised that I posted about the meet on ******** but not everyone on that so a few words from me here!

Likewise, it was fab to meet so many of you for the first time and Sasha, LML, Lirac and Izzy again. It felt very surreal, as if the internet came alive for a short time! DH really enjoyed it too. He used to be very sceptical about all the time I spent on FF but now finally appreciates your influence on the fact that we have a family at all, and probably a little bit envious. I have just come to realise that he hasn't had the support that I have had through all of this and probably felt a lot more anxious and unclear than he ever let on. 

Our girls loved their time in the New Forest; it was an exciting few days for them. Yesterday the day didnt start well with my being alone with them for 9 hours in an unfamiliar place in unclement weather wondering what we were going to do but we made the most of it; after driving around for a bit we ended up in Serendipity Sams and then the Pier ( when the sun came out!) a walk along the sea front followed by a trip to the Oceanarium which was very good. They seemed to enjoy it all and none the worse for a late night drive back home.

hopefully we can do this again soon!

catch up soon,  love to all,  roze.


----------



## bluebell

Giggleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, when is your scan ?        

Blooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

A week on Friday- 11th of the 11th 2011! Not at 11.11 though...   Will keep you posted ... xx


----------



## crusoe

Loving the ticker GG


         


Crusoe
xx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, lovely to hear from you !!!!!!!!!              


Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Giggles is 12 weeks up the duff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                            

Only a few days and you'll be into the 2nd trimester !!!!!!!!!

Woooo hoooo !

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

Not long now hun...kepp strong. Great date 11 of the 11th 11!! We will all be with you in spirit, can't wait to see a little pic of miracle babe!

It was so lovely to meet up with you (bump), DH and of course Zoe. We must arrange again very soon. Thank you for your kind words also. You are right we are all very happy and love every day with our beautiful little girl. We consider ourselves extremely lucky!

Bloobs - Lots of love and kisses xxx

Crusoe - Hiya hun, good to hear from you, x

Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just a flying visit as its late.


Just wanted to say to Giggles, what a fab ticker!!! Thanks for being such a brilliant hostess over the weekend. I can't wait to hear all the news on 11.11.11    !


Bloobs, lovely to chat to you the other day. I have good news! Will try and call you very soon.


Bel, your Daisy is so gorgeous and I can see how much you and your Dh love her. I am so so happy for you. Will try and upload those pics to ******** this weekend.


Crusoe, I'd love to see you & your DS again.


Hope everyone has had a good week! 


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooh, Sasha, I think I can maybe guess your good news !!!     
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi,

I saw the photos on Bluebell's ** page - how lovely      I got my camera out at Bluebell's but failed to take any photos!!   

Giggly - good to see a ticker and good luck for next week   

Bluebell - DH asked me to give you a big thank for last week.  He said it has made a big difference to him (he's not sure how though    ) being able to talk freely about DE with people who have experienced it.  Thank you   
I've got a huge bruise on my rear end from slipping on the steps, it took quite a few days to surface!!      Anything to get out of a dirty nappy!!

Yes, my DS is still in nappies.  I tried him again on the potty today with him drinking lots of fluids.  He must have spent 40 mins out of 45 on it (watching Peppa Pig!) but still managed to wee on the carpet!  He then was desperate for his nappy to be on which he then filled with wee!  He has the control just not the will.    I haven't been forcing him too much, this is the first time in a few weeks he has sat on a potty.  I suppose he has been slow with many things - holding his head up, sitting up, walking and getting teeth so I  shouldn't be too surprised    He wasn't slow at talking though!!!    No one has been judgemental at all, thankfully.

If anyone has had a slow to potty train child, any tips would be gratefully received!  DS is 3 in Jan so I know he's not that slow but it's difficult when all of his peers are toilet trained.  When we offer him a potty or the toilet and he just replies, "No thank you", he's got good manners anyway!   

Have a good weekend,
love mini-me xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just gatecrashing to say

Giggly OMG belated  on your  such wonderful news        

Mini Me my DS was late to potty train, i tried him 3 times before success (tho i resorted to bribery in the end!)     
He was 3 yrs 2 months when we had success a lot later than lots of others 

Em


----------



## roze

Hi mini me,

We started to train DD1 at just before 2 1/2 as she had shown interest in potties. she seemed to be getting the hang of it before the twins were born, and then as predicted, she went back a bit and wouldn't use a potty. A few months later she started to show interest again but I have to own up shamefully  that as I had the twins to manage, I got her nursery to do a lot of the work during the 3 days she was there and we just backed that up at home but they did do most of the work. Overall we didn't really put any emphasis on her using a potty or the loo we just told her it was available for her to use. In truth we had little time to focus on it at home. She eventually got the hang of it at just before her third birthday and she went on to night nappies only which she has just finished in the summer before she was 4. Her second nursery helped as well.  

She wasn't that keen on the potty in any case and moved straight on to a child toilet seat. 

I just think that kids know what to do from a training point of view quite early but as you've said  they dont necessarily choose to do for emotional/psychological adjustment reasons that are probably entirely normal.; they will do it in their  own time. I would just continue to support DS but leave him to sort it out.  I already suspect that one of my twins will be becoming independent in that way  in the next few months whilst the other will take a lot longer. She has seen a physio today as she isn't walking yet and  its felt that thats all about will and confidence too. I think its also a  little about their not wanting to grow up and not be our babies any more!

I hope everyone else is well. Thankfully we have got ourselves to the weekend - having lost so much sleep last weekend we have been trying to catch ourselves up!  we have a few things on tomorrow and then a bonfire party tomorrow night, but I am having a lie in and some time off on Sunday morning - hooray!

love,

roze xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooo we have all gone quiet after our flurry of meet ups !!!

Just popping in to wish Giggles all the very best for her scan tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!

         spin

...and enjoy the treat of it nolonger being a nasty internal scan !!!!!     It should be an external !!!  I got told off for taking off my knickers at my 1st external scan !!!!  Keep your dignity they said !!

I hope you have a lovely scan and see mini giggles number 2 boogying away !  Will be thinking of you you loads tomorrow.

Loads of love and luck,
Bloooobs xxxxxx

PS My daughters never cease to amaze me and are full of contrast.  Yesterday DD1 brought be brekkie in bed ..... a huge bowl of DD2's full fat milk with a few shreddie floaters !!!  So sweet !  The same day I caught DD1 throwing her own food on the floor under DD2s high chair, so as to pretend it was DD2 dropping her food on the floor !!!!  Hmmmmmm!!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Yes, I also popped in to say to the lovely Giggles that I will be thinking of her tomorrow and can't wait to hear all about the scan!!! Will keep logging on to check.


Bloobs, your DD's make me laugh. Oh dear what will our two big ones get up to when they are re-united? Bella also tires to blame things on Dan.


Hope you are all well. A messy house awaits and I have yet to do packed lunch for tomorrow as well as my usual pile of ironing.


Love to everyone.


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, also popped in to say best wishes for tomorrow!! Xxx

Lml x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks ladies! You are truly fab  Will update when I can, although the MIL is visiting and it might be a bit hectic here. Scan's not until nearly 4pm so with delays etc we may be some time, ie don't expect an early update! Loads of love to you all xx


----------



## Izzy x

Sending you lots of xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for tomorrow giggles. 

Izzy x

ps: just realised that my post makes it look like i've written something rude and replaced words with crosses!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ha! I know you were really sending me something rude! xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sneaking on while cooking tea to say all is OK!!!!!!!! MIL is here (and is underwhelmed by our news, I feel like crying for DH) and I shouldn't be here, but really wanted to let you all know we're ok xx


----------



## bluebell

Yiipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!

Wow, Giggles look at your peach on the ticker !!

Tell us more !!

What did you see ?  Did you have a nuchal scan too ?  We were told the sex at 12 weeks !    Do you have a lovely pic ?

So many questions for you ... so excited !!!!!
                              spinspinspinspin                       


    to any MIL who wouldn't be utterly ecstatic for you !!!!


Loads of love and enjoy !!!!  It should all be utterly plain sailing for you now !!

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Yey Giggles!!!!!! I want to make up for the underwhleming of your MIL. How can she not get excited? What a little miracle!!!! So incredibly happy for you, DD and Dh. 


Like Bloobs, I'd love to hear the details when you can.


Heaps of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Great news! 
Fabulous new little Giggle#2 on his or her way! 
Meant to be having a romantic dinner but wanted to check thread and sneaked away! 
  
Izzyx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Wooooooo hooooooooo!!!Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant!!!

Congratulations Giggly and family!!

Big smiles here      

Lml (and DH) xxx


----------



## roze

Fantastic news, GG- really thrilled for you!

Shame about the MIL -in laws really don't behave, don't they!  Dont' worry about her reaction, just focus on what is happening for you ,DD and DH.

love and hi to all,

roze  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


I'll post here as I'm trying not to say too much on ** yet. Last weekend M and I met each other's children and it went so amazingly well. It felt really natural and there was no awkwardness at all. Bella immediately took a liking to M's DD and we had such a great day. This weekend it was our turn to go down to visit and we had an awesome time. Can't believe how blessed I am to have found someone so lovely. So there you have it.


Hope you are all well. Giggles, I saw your scan pic on **. Faaaaaaaaab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooh Sasha, that's amazing news!! ...... you are lucky you are right to have met him, but he is also equally lucky to have met you and your gorgeous gorgeous family !!!!!!  Can't wait to meet him and his daughter soon !  I take it you have warned him about your FF rabble / mad bunch of women !!!!


----------



## Bree

giggly, I am so happy for you!                       this is so amazing and miraculous.

Sasha, sounds like things are going great . Bree xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha, lovely news!! 

Lml xx


----------



## Bel

GG  - Wahoooooooo!!!!!        As you know we are over the moon for you all!!

Sasha - Brill, brill news. So pleased that all went well....you deserve it!!!       

Don't you just love a bit of good news...makes Monday morning's so much brighter!!!

XXXX


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh my goodness gracious!!!!! Can I believe what I am reading and have missed!  Giggles cannot believe he first time I log on in months to see your amazing news!  Had to check back to make sure I hadnt mis-read it! WOW WOW WOW so absolutely thrilled for you! 

I had meant to pop on to just say a very quick hello and let you know Me and Ollie are great - for anyone who still remembes us (and DH of course) and missing FF dreadfully but forcing myself to stay away in case I get tempted to try again! We are doing really well, Ollie is a poppet and the love I feel for him is indescribable! I will never forget FF and how we got to have our beautiful boy but cannot be part of the forum on a daily basis as I find it so sad hearing of everyones second attempts and successes and of course the sadness of failures but wanted you all to know we think of you all often and am delighted to see all the good news.

Hope everyone is well, special thoughts for Bel, LML, Bree, Sasha, Roze, Mini-me, Bloobs, Giggles, RSMum, Darling Crusoe and all my other friends - so many to mention!, miss you, love you, sending you all kisses and hugs - and other precious thoughts.

Pen and Ollie
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen how incredibly lovely to see you posting and really understand all your feeling about looking at FF and moving on.  Sorry we didn't get a chance to chat last night but will call you very soon for a big fat catch up.  Big kisses to you, your lovely DH and that beautiful, gorgeous little boy of yours !!          
Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all,
Really sorry not to have posted more over the weekend, as I said we had the MIL to visit. I don't dare post too much here as it's public but suffice to say I had to hold my tongue on several occasions. It's a shame as we've always got on well but she has her own issues at the moment and can't seem to see her way past them. Anyway, bygones... I had a good rant to my Mum on a lovely forest walk on Monday and we put the world to rights. My folks turned up with cake, flowers, my Nan, my brother, his girlfriend and 2 kids and made a proper fuss of us on Saturday so we know people are happy for us. That and one or two ******** messages, texts, phone calls etc!

Great to hear from you Pen, I bet your Ollie is bringing you so much joy (and temper tantrums if he's anything like Zoe!) Completely understand you wanting to move away from FF in case of being tempted to try again but I would say that most of us on this thread have mostly moved on so if you felt like returning in a year or so you'd probably not feel things as badly as you do now. One of my lovely wise friends from Surrogacy UK who suffered from several stillbirths and many more mc's said to me that once her little girl was past the age of toddler groups things became a lot easier for her in terms of wanting another as she wasn't surrounded by friends having second or third children (or more) and the older your child becomes the less you want to return to nappies, sleepless nights etc. That thought helped me a lot while contemplating how things might turn out for us. Hope you don't disappear on us but even if you do for a while we completely understand and will be here whenever you want to pop in and out. Big kiss to your little man. xx

Sasha - brill news about your man and your children getting on so well, really so chuffed for you! Keep us posted, I need a bit of romance in my life  xx

As I posted v.briefly while we were cooking tea on Friday (sneaky!) I didn't post to say how the scan went in any detail, but suffice to say it was a major relief and totally brill to see the little one wiggling around and waving his/her arms at us. The sonographer was nice and positive about things and there was also a student in who asked to have a play with the equipment so we got an extended time looking at the littlie. We took Zoe with us and she was very good, she has been watching Daddy 'make Mummy better' at times if I've needed an injection and she is now making her babies and cuddlies better all the time which is really sweet. The screen was of interest to her for about 2 mins, after which time she said "Mummy, I want Bolt!" Which is one of her favourite films and obviously more entertaining than the white grainy wiggling that had us so interested! V.funny.









I have another scan in 2 weeks time as baby was measuring 6 days behind according to ET date, which it has all along (definitely a late implanter or something v.funny going on) but I am really pleased to have as many scans as they'd like to do. I also saw the consultant last week who was supposed to be monitoring me during this pregnancy as a complicated case. He was of the opinion that I'm through the worst of it now and there's no need to see him unless anything untoward happens as I'm likely to be just like anyone else at this stage. Big relief! He did say I should have a good relationship with my midwife and that she would refer me if I needed anything but I have been assigned quite a flaky midwife who some of the Mums in the village don't rate for various reasons, and who didn't even make note of the fact that I'd had cancer on my notes so today I have asked to transfer. I felt guilty but I feel I need someone strong as I will most likely be a bit of a worry wart and am also a bit of a know all about all things medical related to anything I've had so prefer to have someone good. I called in to the midwifery department today because I felt a funny lump in my tummy and wanted it checked out- the midwife I saw said it wasn't pregnancy related and she made me a GP appt immediately for 1 hour's time- my heart was in my mouth! Luckily it is related to the Clexane and nothing more than a deep lumpy bruise but for about an hour I was panicking.... Anyway, the midwife impressed me and she said since she is new she has space if I would like to transfer to her (er, yes please!) and she also had her own little girl through IVF so really seemed sympathetic and understanding.

Hope everyone is ok? Was so lovely to meet as many of you as we did the other week.  Sending everyone loads of love and hoping there's lots of happiness in your homes as Christmas approaches. It certainly is very different around here since Zoe was on the way.

Lots of love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Pen, good to hear from you. Understand everything perfectly. I think the advice is good, ie that as children grow the feelings change and things get easier. There is so much to look forward to as Ollie grows and develops and blossoms into a little man. 

GG, great news and lovely thoughtful post. I think you are so right re the midwife- your new one sounds great! I agree that us ladies with a history and who had ivf have worries beyond the norm and require a bit more of the right sort of attention and reassurance.  You also need to feel more confident in their services.

Hi to everyone else. Still shattered beyond belief - still blaming it on our lovely weekend away in the New Forest due to a cumulative lack of sleep but we seem to be catching up! Had some help yesterday which was a welcome relief but spent most of it rushing around trying to catch up with the laundry and making countless phone calls so feel more tired than I should be but trying to get my value for money! Maybe one day I'll get her round and have a rest.

Think a few of us are getting to the terrible twos-  tantrums abound!

will try and post at the weekend, take care everyone, 

lots of love,


roze


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Just a quickie to let you know had 20 wk scan today, all appears well. Just pooped as Madeleine has been completely wired all day, no nap, not sure what's up with her, she's been refusing her beloved bottle of milk past couple of days, which is making bedtime a but if an ordeal, not like her at all... 

Pen, really really lovely to hear from you...

Is it too early to go to bed yet?!!

Lml xx


----------



## Lirac

Hi LML,
I'm with you on that! Sam caught a diarrhoea and sickness bug and was ill most of last week -  his sleep routines are totally out of the window and, although promising ourselves not to to, he has ended up sleeping in our bed most nights which means we haven't slept much at all. I'm working full time at the moment and end up falling into bed at 10 most nights.
One particularly memorable night involved five different sleepsuits for him and three changes of bedlinen for us   
Lirac x


----------



## roze

So sympathise with the linen changing! Frances had this bug a few weeks ago, caught it from nursery. we ended up keeping her up a bit so that we could watch her and put her down on some cushions in front of the TV with lots of towels around her on the floor just in case.Must get some more cotbed sheets from Sainsburys just in case.There are few things in child rearing that are worse than dealing with this, except when you are feeling ill yourself of course as well! Hope things get better soon!

Went out for an Indian meal tonight on my own on my way home from work. It was extravagant but necessary and great to just be able to do it without any pre organisation or babysitters, planning, is the door wide enough for the buggy etc.  It was really nice and gave me a much needed break from work and the domestic stuff at home, which I have to say seems to be piling up in all directions. Mental note to myself- we must get out more, both together and on our own as really need some time to ourselves. No matter how much we love our children, you really do need a break from them!

love to all ,


roze  xx


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to wish everyone a good week as I don't think I'll have time to log on until next weekend!

Had a nice weekend with DH and the children-a nice day out yesterday at a childrens educational/fun centre then a more lazy one today. Tomorrow I am taking them to see and experience a new nursery Im thinking of applying to- its montessori which I'm ok about at nursery stage but the main attractions are that its cheaper, and is only open during term time which means that we save thousands from the off plus our nursery grant ( long may it remain) isn't spread over the full year, so we get the benefit of this in a shorter timescale- which I hope makes sense! At our current nursery we have to stay the whole year to get the benefit of what is normally a term time grant ie we have to pay more to get the same. I've always thought this was a bit of a cheek but its legit apparently and I suppose it suits some families. However we are looking at saving £7k per annum this way so its needs must whatever.
However its all about providing the twins with a more structured educational setting; after this school year we have a further two whole years before they go to school so its a long time in one place. Anyway we'll see what I think after tomorrow!

DH and the kids skyped their grandfather this evening- their first communication in 4 months. I declined the offer to join in. Felt neutral about the whole thing but tried to keep the door shut so I didnt have to hear his voice!

Looking forward to Xmas things with the children- they will be more aware and will enjoy it so much more now, as will we. Just sat planning diaries and events with DH= lots of kiddies parties ie school, nursery ,twins club, Xmas pantos etc to sort out.  Three parties on the same day to attend!

The twins are 2 soon and we've decided to downsize their party idea a little and instead hold a birthday tea with nice people at a local and very nice cafe with lots of play space rather than worry about getting the house sorted. It will probably cost us the same, be a lot more fun ( as I won't have much work to do!) and save our nerves!

The above really hasn't got a lot to do with anything really but I thought I'd share it with you all the same- hope you don't mind.!

hope to catch up with everyone next weekend 

love to all

roze  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Blimey we've all gone quiet !!  Having a lazy half and hour while DD2 sleeps and DD1 and DH have gone out. 

LML ... yipppeeeeeeee, great news about your 20 week scan !  I bet you are feeling great!  Did you find out the 'flavour' or are you keeping it as a surprise ?  I can't remember whether you found out with Madeleine ?  Are you feeling lots of movement yet?  I felt movements from around 14 weeks the second time round !!  Have you got a nice bump ?  Did you treat yourself to any more maternity clothes or are you wearing the 'old' ones ?  I bet you're looking forward to a lovely pg Xmas !  There's something so special about being pg at Xmas!!! (despite having to keep off all the mulled wine etc !!!    ).  I keep feeling broody recently .. dangerous bearing in mind my 4 super dooper frosties stashed away at Reprofit !!!  There's no way I would go back though.  I would LOVE another one, but I'm too old and broke and DH would never let me after the number of times I persuaded him to go again when he didn't want to !  Boo hoo, will just have to wait for grandchildren !

Roze, I love hearing all your news ! I loved the window into your life with all the parties etc.  As you know DD1 went to a Montessori and DD2 was booked into the same one even before she was born !!!  DD1 had a great time, and the teachers were great, not at all fundamentalist Montessori !!

Lirac, how are you getting on  Poor you and Sam with that bug eh ?  I hope he's feeling better now ! You must be exhausted !!

Giggles, great to chat, albeit so short, the other day !  So happy things are plain sailing for you now !  Don't worry about the dates.  Not only are the measurements so inaccurate (after all, it is millimetres they are measuring !), but also whether or not he/she is growing at the right rate / speed is far more important, and your little munchkin is.  Sasha, your DD was small in scans wasn't she?  Kisses to you all and especially to mini-bump !!!

Sasha, glad you are still up on cloud 9 !!    

Bel, Pen, RSMUM, Bree & Izzy ... loads of love !  RSMUM, I'll catch you one of these days !    Izzy, tried to call you and left a message !  Pen, loved our chat !  Bel, love the ** photos !

As for us, life is busy as ever !!  DD1 is loving her taikwondo, multi-sports, nature club and swimming lessons.  I'm 'loving' being the taxi driver !!!  She is so great at the moment ... so full of fun and life and her teacher raved about her keen-ness and enthusiasm when we had parents' evening the other night !  It's amazing how much you can love your children ....... not a day goes past without my feeling I'm brimming over with love for them both ... corny I know, but true !!!

DD2 is becoming a real personality in her own right now.  She is far less physically bold than DD1, but has far more concentration skills, is much more dextrous, and LOVES shouting and bossing us all around !  She is a real little character .... quite eccentric in many ways, and incredibly cuddly.  

I had a bit of a shock the other day.  I went to give blood, and I was really excited to be able to do so again because I hadn't been able to do so in years, but they had changed the set up as they can now test for malaria and so I would have been able to despite being resident in malarial zones in the past.  I waited in the queue, filled in all the forms, and then had my meeting with the nurse.  One of the questions was "Have you had fertility treatment?", to which, of course I had ticked "Yes".  Of course, she flagged this up, and I said I had had IVF.  She asked if it was with my own eggs, so I had to tell her no.  She then pulled a face and said, "Oh, no, you won't be able to donate blood then".  There was something about her tone that made me feel like a leper.  Apparently it's a new rule, only brought in a month or two ago, and it is to do with the risk of contracting CJD in any donation prodecures so it applies to people who have received organs or blood themselves.  I went away feeling pretty wierd and upset ... somehow I think because sometimes I'm fed up of the feeling of otherness that DE tx gives, and it stirred it up again.  There were lots of jolly people in there giving their blood and getting their tea and biccies and I felt left out !!  Half of them were unhealthy looking and fat and I thought that my blood would be better than theirs !!         I looked up the CJD link online, and it seems it is because of a tiny risk of contracting CJD through the surgical procedures, but as DH pointed out, anyone could be a carrier of CJD so why single us out.  If i could have caught CJD from the donor, why is it then OK for the donor to give blood ? It doesn't make sense to me but the websites weren't clear so I might phone the blood donation people to find out more. I asked the nurse on the day if there was a test for CJD and she said "Well, they are developing one, but if I was in your position (sneery face from her ...leper !!!     ) I wouldn't want to find out .. would you?".  I said that if I had CJD I would want to know for my children's sake. Hmmm, not a nice experience !  Have any of you had the same ?

Right, off to start tea... roast veggies, roast tatties and organic / free range pork escalopes ... yummy !!!!!  I hope there is some decent mindless crud on the telly to wallow in whilst we eat it !!!

Love to everyone !!!
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi, there,

Bloobs, do you mean CMV not CJD ie Kreuzfeld Jacob?  If not I never realised that this could be contracted through IVF?  I 
know what  you mean about the 'otherness' of donor tx.  We ve all been there,and probably will be again but hopefully we can be there for each other when things like this get to us. 

The only  similar experience was when I donated our cord blood- it went for research only as the donor was non UK and therefore not tested according to UK requirements or something like that and this was revealed through interview but it was much nicer than your experience.  No I didnt know we couldnt give blood either. Ive always wanted to do it and now I cant apparently but hey ho. 

Your food sounded lovely- hope you enjoyed it!

roze


----------



## bluebell

Yes, I do mean CJD!!! - Creutzfeldt Jacob Disease.  According to websites the risk is absolutely miniscule and seemingly unproven but I suppose the Blood Transfusion Service can't take the risk.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone !!  It's sunny, windy and cold here.  I'm plucking up the courage to venture out and clean out the guinea pigs !!

Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## roze

My babies are 2 today! Happy Birthday Esther and Frances! Love you to bits!!


----------



## bluebell

Happy birthday to Esther and Frances.  We hope you had a lovely, lovely, lovely day !!!!

Loads of love form Aunty Blooobs, Ria and Isobel xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Gosh, where has the time gone Roze
Hoping you all had a great day!
Lirac x


----------



## RSMUM

Hope you have a lovely, lovely day Roze and a HUGE Happy Birthday to Esther and Frances xxxx      

Lirac - I just spotted how many weeks you are..eek! All the very, very best - exciting times!   

As usual, I am being hassled to get off the "pooter" and let someone play! sigh! Mind you, I just bought myself a few minutes answering questions about the " dancing Mr. Potato and two nanas"   bless!   

Wanted to just say hello to you all - I do read your posts but never get a chance to log on  ..it's all a bit manic here, have a big birthday coming up and have a huge party planned - what was I thinking?     ..already spent a fortune on extra stuff like new furniture, decorating the hall, clothes for the girls..not to mention all the costs of the actual "do"  ..ah well, should be fun..there are people coming I haven't seen since the late 80's..hmmm...

Are you all ready for Xmas? I have one present bought..eeek!!!

oh, just remembered..who was asking about late potty trainers? Lily went backwards about two weeeks before she started school - at about 3 yrs 2 months.. I was terrified..but we got there in the end..nopt sure who it was..Im me if I can help at all - I know how frustrating it can be..

oops losing the battle for control of the keyboard..gotta go..

xxx to you all


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Me post!
Just come back from the hospital - my 20 minute appointment ended up lasting all afternoon because, sadly, am showing symptoms of pre-eclampsia again. Was really hoping that I had escaped it this time as worked hard at weight control (just 2lb weight gain between 4 months and 7 months), keeping fit by walking etc etc
Have no raised BP unlike last time, and no swelling but protein showed up in urine at the midwife appointment last week 2++ and today was 3++ on two separate occasions. So consultant thinks that, even without BP issues, it looks as if I might be going down the same route again. Have to go back on Saturday. The big issue for me last time with pre-eclampsia was kidney failure and it was that that decided the delivery date etc so they may just be extra cautious...
Not sure how it might be wrong, but scan showed all fine with baby and so, if things do settle down, the consultant thinks I will get to 38 weeks but is definitely going for a c-section. He doesn't want me to go into labour and then have to do an emergency one, possibly in the middle of the night with limited staff etc etc I don't really mind the mode of delivery so that's not an issue for me.
Will keep you posted,
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Oh blimey that must have been a bit of a shock for you        Great to hear little one doing fine though and that you are being so well looked after.  I had an elective c-section with DD2 and it was perfect .... such a lovely experience.  Don't blame yourself re the weight control..... some people just seem to be prone to pre-eclampsia, even really slim people.  Yes please, keep us posted, take it easy and look after yourself.  Give yourself plenty of pampering and make the most of some me time before your little bundle arrives safely through the 'sun roof' !!!    
Will be thinking of you.
Oh, and by the way, when I had slightly raised BP with DD2, i bought a BP monitor really cheaply on Ebay, and found it really comforting as my BP was always lower at home than at hospital !!     I know you said your BP was fine, but just in case !......


RSMUM, wooooo hooooooooo party girl !!!  I can't wait to hear all about it and to see all the photos. What are you wearing ?  I bet you'll look gorgeous !!  I am really taking inspiration from you shouting our from the rooftops about hitting that milestone !!  Lesser mortals like me feel like they are going to hide behind a bushel when I reach the same one in a few years !!  I often think of you when I feel I need courage and a kind of "don't give a fu**k what anyone else thinks" attitude !!  You are so strong and independent !  Sorry I couldn't make it but  I WILL be coming down to see you in 2012 !

Love to everyone else !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Lirac,

Sorry to hear about this. It must have been a shock. I had blips like this and had to do 24 hour urine test. (can remember the container sitting in the bathroom) and they said it was balancing out. Have they asked you to do that?  Seems a sensible thing to do as it gives a better picture than one off tests. Either way, hope you are still managing to relax. Its very common so they will manage it in the best way they can. Bloobs is right, its hard to assess who will have it. There were certainly lots of young slim ladies in my ward with it. I dont think weight is a real factor in PE anyway, just BP which is only part of the picture, but your weight control has probably helped with that anyway. With both my pregnancies I lost weight as I couldnt eat due to the stomach being so compressed- something to do with my physiology- so I felt that helped me.

RSMUM, good for you. Have a great time!

Must dash to get off to work ( boring!) but planning a nice afternoon with the family tomorrow at the South Bank Xmas markets and funfair so thats keeping me going.

take care all,

roze xxx


----------



## roze

Ladies,

a quick post and run, but Larisa from ISIDA is having a baby of her own!  After the thousands of babies she has helped bring into this world!  So pleased to hear this.  I suspect she didn't use a donor.....!!  There will be no shortage of advice for her I'm sure!


speak soon,

roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats to Larisa !!     

Just popping in to say hello !
Amazing storms here today...... but DD1's school stayed open but loads around here didn't so good on our tiny school!!  I was supposed to meet two friends in Glasgow for a girly shopping / galleries / cafe day, but we had to cancel because of the storm .... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!   

RSMUM .... big birthday in two days eh ??!!  Are you ready         

LML, how's things with your pregnancy ?  You must be feeling lots of movement by now !  Update please !!!??!!   

Had a lovely weekend last weekend in York.  I spent it with my parents as I feel that I never get quality time with them when they visit as the DDs take centre stage all the time and the by the time they  are in bed we adults are too knackered and just doze off on the sofa !  It was sooooooo lovely, jsut pottering around shops, cafes, galleries etc.  We had an amazing time in the Minster.  Normally it is now about £9 to get in, so we decided not to bother as we have been there so many times, but a bloke on the door asked if we wanted to go in because there was a carol service on so we could.  We went in and it was a service that happened to be focussed on losing a baby, either in the womb or post-natally, and it was incredibly moving.  It allowed me to have a good emotional clear out about my little DD2's little twin that I carried all through the pregnancy, and thought too about all my other m/cs and lost embies, and all of you and your stories.  I know this is incredibly corny, but they had the East Riding brass band, and at the end they played "You'll never walk alone"..... not a song I would usually ever listen to / bother about, but it was so loud and powerful and the atmosphere was amazing !  It wasn't all tears though .... in fact after that whilst walking through the streets I made my mum laugh so much she wet herself!!!        

Love to hear all of your news ... it's gone a bit quiet on here, although some of us have an excuse, don't we Sasha !!!      

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxx

PS DD1 is Mary in the nativity play for the 2nd year running !!!  .... the trouble is she isn't too chuffed because she doesn't like dolls !!


----------



## roze

I thought there was a post here from tea in Oz - wasn't there?  And a reply from Bloobs? Wheres it gone. I was looking for it to reply?

Bloobs, that service in the Minster must have been a bit of a shock to find but I am so glad it helped you. Thank you for thinking of us too.  

will post again soon,

love to all


roze xxx


----------



## Tea63

Hi Roze

Yes, I did post last week  

I was saying that I dont' get in here very often anymore - maybe 6 months since last ? - so thought you all forgot about me  - just after Christmas it will be 5 years since we cycled at Invimed with my friend from Denmark. After we got the negative I then became a member on the Aussie Egg Donor board and have been active there ever since, which is why I havent been on here very often anymore (combined with ******** thats more than enough to keep up with  ) - we met Allison on AED and she donated to us and we got Ditte who was 3 1/2 last week and James who turned 2 mid October - full on here at the moment  
I also wrote in the post that I just been through some of the old posts and was so excited to see that Giggly was pregnant  - and happy to see Sasha got a new man in her life - and all the other news - and great to see that its still all the "old" people who are active on here  
I then went on to say something about what is going on in my life: Steve and I split up 5-6 months ago - he lives in the next suburb and the kids are with him most week-ends (depending on his travel with work) and it all is ok - we  can still talk  - just because we cant get our relationship to work doesnt mean we cant be parents together  
Then I was telling you that I just started up a new business with a friend a couple of months ago and I did put a link to our web-site on here and said that if you wanted to see James then we used him as a model so if you wanted to you could check him out. Also said that we do think its funny that I'm selling dummies because James is a thumb sucker  I didnt think I was doing anything wrong by putting the link up, but a couple of days later I got a pm  from the Moderators: 

Thank you Roze for your post and your e-mail - and no, its not you going crazy or anything  there was a post last week  
Guess its ok to tell you that I put 9 min video of the kids on Youtube 2 weeks ago if you want see them play ? - search for Ditte and James and there is a video of them playing in the garden with some boxes - nothing special exciting just a nice video of how busy they are  - also one sitting on a red couch singing a birthday song for Steve I put up for Steve when he was in Canada late November and it was his birthday. I do think we have 2 very cute kids  

Life is so different from when I met you all 5-6 years ago on here - thank you for all your help and support, which is why I kept going  

We went to Europe last June/Juli and I met up with B123 and her 3 beautiful kids in Paris (we met up at the play-ground under the Eiffel tower - as you do when you are in Paris  ) for the afternoon and we were in London for 2 nights on our way out and we had dinner with AlmaMay, her hb and cheeky son the last night  Would have loved to be part of one of your get-togethers as you just had - its very special to meet face to face with someone you know so well from the net  

Ok all from me this time - better go and turn the air-con on  - its already 30° outside 10.50am! - do find a bit hard to find the christmas spirit in this heat  

Love to you all from Tea - which is the name everyone over here know me as, because english speaking people cant pronounce my real danish name  


Edited, as we ask not to bring private matters to the boards. Dizzi


----------



## bluebell

Hello Tea !
I read your post before ! Welcome back again !   

RSMUM.... birthday updates please !!!      

Bloooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Welcome back Tea!  I looked at your youtube video - your kids are cute and I loved the box creativity!

Hope alls well with everyone; had a bit of a cold and under the weather but have much more energy today. Have now picked DD up from school and we are all watching cbeebies and eating mangoes. Took the twins to a playgroup this morning after the school run, then round the supermarket before lunch and nap and doing the whole school run thing again. Seem to be getting the hang of it now. Just as the terms ending so will probably have to get used to it again in early January!

Just ordered their final pressies from Amazon- they are all getting lots of duplo to share plus some Melissa and Doug educational stuff so I think their little hands will be busy and hopefully will reduce incidents like opening a packet of crackers and emptying them all on the floor followed by a spot of tap dancing on top crushing them into tiny sand like crumbs ( which just happened) . Must add a toy dustpan and brush to the list.....

Back to work for another three day week again as have Friday off for three parties- two for the twins and one for DD ,then DHs work do in the evening!

Looking forward to DH coming back this evening. By the time Monday evening comes along I am usually whacked and looking forward to work the next day- seems like the easy alternative sometimes! At least you know that people at work arent usually going to burst into tears or puke all over you..... or at least not yet...


take care everyone, hopefully we'll be back in touch soon, 

love  roze  xx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

It has gone a little quiet on here, but I suppose everyone is busy with organizing for Christmas. 

Bloobs - It bought a tear to my eye's you talking about your weekend in York. The service sounded amazing, I am so pleased that you were able to think about DD2's little twin. I know that you think about us all and the little one's we have lost over the years of our friendship and it feels very special to me that you were thinking of us all. You are sooo lovely. I hope that you all had quality time together. Great to hear that DD1 was Mary again, I can just imagine her disapproval!!!  

Sasha - So...how are you?? xxx  

Things are busy with us, getting ready to finish work and finish Christmas shopping. We are going down to Cornwall on the 23rd (17 of us!!). Mum and dad have hired a house for us all for the week, looks fab...so excited! DS is showing lots of interest in everything this year, its amazing!

Better go, as loads to do, but just wanted to say Hi and send lots of love to you all,

Bel,x  x x


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Bel, Cornwall sounds great. how are you going to get all 17 of you in one family photo though! 

Ours is going to be fairly quiet with just MIL here which suits me as we all need a rest!

Received Xmas card from FIL today- or rather Dh did. There is a cheque included but it says its £x at 4 x £y ie for 4 of us not all of us ie not me.  Guess who isn't in the '4'. 
Dh says not to worry about it and to forget about the intended insult and essentially try to ignore it which hopefully will deny the attention FIL seeks. He really continues to descend into even more petty childish behaviour.  Perhaps it ought to be who sends the thank you card/email to him!  It will after all be me that gets to spend  the money on the kids so perhaps that might be revenge enough! It is hard though to deal with this especially at this time of year. Oh well. 

Our girls are fine- they are probably wondering why everyone else has a tree and we dont yet but hopefully this weekend we'll sort it all out!

Hope everyone else is well , not too cold, and gearing up for a nice Xmas. Hi to all the pregnant ladies - I guess you arent posting much as are all too busy!  A special hi to Sasha who I'm sure is planning an extra nice Xmas this year!

best wishes,

roze xxxx


----------



## roze

Ladies,

I dont know if anyone has a minute but I would be grateful for advice as I am now feeling rubbish again about this FIL card and cheque business. Went to bed last night very upset and low about the continuing destructive actions around this which always seems to happen when we can least cope with it, ie holiday time. 

DH says to ignore it however in my view FIL wont read it that way and will think the acceptance of this money is a tacit acceptance of the situation so he just gets what he wants, ie his son and his kids, with no compromise having to be made on his part. DH says hes not getting the phone call on xmas day but I dont think that will register as a 'deprivation'.

I prefer my communications to be a little more direct and focussed not this lets ignore him and hope he;ll get the message business. After all thats whats allowed this situation to worsen over the years with him getting away with treating me so badly without challenge.
My preference is however now to write to him refusing the cheque and stating clearly that we dont want gifts that come with a stipulation to exclude any part of our family. I think that will get the message across. I just think that DH is not being strong enough as he does want the occasional cash handouts that his dad gives him and the money is useful, but I dont think we should be accepting a cheque which stipulates conditions.

Apparently according to another member of the family, FIL's sister is coming to see us in the New Year to discuss ways of getting the children ( DD1 at least) over to France to see them; she intends to ask about her coming over to collect her and bring her back because of the 'situation'. FIL has asked her to do this.  I can't believe this is happening and that some of these people are planning things for my children without any reference to me.  Now I know how Princess Diana must have felt.  

We could do with the cash that he throws at the children and DH doesnt want  to burn his boats, especially in the case of his inheritance (which I dont think will come his way anyway) so apparently I have to be the casualty in all of this.

any advice appreciated, 

roze x


----------



## Lirac

Hi Roze,
Not an expert on family relationships but my inclination would be to accept the money, spend it on the five of you, and then send a nice thankyou card telling him about the nice things that you have been able to buy as a family. He might be irritated but you will get the message across in terms of him not being able to stipulate how the gift is being spent and also that you aren't going to engage in games.
If he wants to see his grandchildren then surely it would be easier for him to come to the UK rather than other family members taking individual children over to France? Whatever your feelings are in the matter, the children seem very young to be separated in this way and it isn't as if you are refusing contact anyway. 
I guess the whole situation is just very tricky for your partner who sounds more as if he is trying to avoid a big confrontation rather than being weak. I think I would be inclined to adopt the moral high ground - do the phone call on Christmas Day, accept the gift and be nice about it all. Difficult though it is, I would try to put it behind you and carry on with your Christmas as a little family as ultimately FIL has probably begun to realise that he isn't going to cause a rift and will have to live with the situation...
Sorry I haven't been posting - suspected pre-eclampsia a couple of weeks ago was exactly as you had described Roze - just a blip in the protein levels and all has settled down on that front now to the point where it looks as if I'll have a 'normal' c-section between 38 and 39 weeks instead of the 37 week one which was originally planned. But Sam now has scarlet fever, DH has it (the strep bug, not scarlet fever) and now my mother, who had been looking after him whilst I was working away has also caught it. So I am the only fit and healthy one here at the moment! Finished work for Christmas yesterday so looking forward to having a bit more time to sort out baby stuff!
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !

Lirac, so lovely to hear from you and whoopeeee about the pre-eclampsia, or lack of it !!  Good for you keeping that Strep / Scarlet Fever bug at bay ... you must be a very healthy pregnant lady !!  Are you getting all excited bout the birth??  I had an elective section with DD2 and it was lovely !!!  I can't wait to hear your news !!!  I saw on your ticker that your due date is 20th Jan.  Is that the original due date or the new one ?  If the former, your C-section date must be just after Xmas !!           


Roze I am with Lirac on the accepting money front.  I think it will be best to turn the other proverbial cheek in this case.  I don't think you'll achieve anything by returning the money.  Just enjoy spending it and as you suggested, send a thank you letter making it clear that it was used by / for all of you.  Regarding the girls going to France without you, that idea is ABSOLUTE RUBBISH in my view !  I hate the idea of them being taken away from you like that, like pawns in the conflict, and even the thought of it makes me want to cuddle them and keep them safe !! I know you would never let them go, but the fact that your in-laws were even considering it is wierd.  Your inlaws are really the inlaws from hell!  I would just hang in there and wait for that inheritance.  How old are they ?  It can't be that long eh ??     

Giggles and LML ... how are those bumps   

Bel. loved your post and loving your photos on ** !     

Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Bluebell,
40 weeks is 20th January but original c-section date would have been 30th December (37 weeks) so may now be between 6th and 13th January. Will get confirmation at my next appointment on 29th December, so think I can safely say that 30th December won't now happen.
It's odd being 'normal' and have been feeling very well throughout the p/g. Have only put on 2lb in weight from 4 month mark to now (although quite a bit beforehand which is why I have been seeing the dietician!) so pleased about that and BP is consistently below 120/70, which is a massive difference to last time around. Saw health visitor this week and she said that the whole team, including the lead consultamt, can't believe how well I am and that I've even got this far, so great to prove everyone wrong for a change and show that older ladies can have healthy pregnancies!
Hope you are feeling happier Roze!
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

That's great Lirac !!!
....and that means your little one will have a birthday to brighten up what is otherwise a miserable month !!  So pleased you are normal !  Tell me what it is like as I have never known !!!       
Keep us posted and hope you can now relax into a lovely Xmas now you have more time !!

Roze, how's it going with the inlaws ?

Love to everyone,
Bloooooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just in case I don't get another chance, I just wanted to wish all my lovely fertility friends a FANTASTIC Xmas with all their lovely sproggies !!!

Thank you all for being there for me for all these years (since 2005 !!!!) and for being so much fun, and so caring, and so supportive !  We all have something really special that I know will last us for the rest of our lives and will be a great support to our DE children as they get older.  I have shared so much with you lot, including delightful gory details that I would never normally discuss with friends !!     

Soooooooooooooo, a very Happy Christmas to you all, and as I gulp down plenty of wine to get me through an Xmas Day with inlaws, I will say a quiet private toast to all my Abroadie friends !!

       


Loads of love to.....

Sasha   
RSMUM   
Giggles   
Bel   
Lirac   
LML   
Mini-me   
Izzy   
Roze   
Pen Pos   
Tea   

and anyone else my little brain has forgotten !!      

My DD1 is sooooooooooo excited about Xmas and being the little tomboy that she is wants things to do with dinosaurs, penguins or Scooby Doo !!

DD2 is blissfully ignorant altho' she loves the tree and keeps happily dismantling it !!  We also had to hide the advent calendars as she started to ask for it constantly ("Chock-it") and then would decide it was a far better idea to eat all advent choccies in one sitting !

Loads of luurrrrrrv,
Blooobs xx


----------



## roze

Hi, all,

Lirac, good news about the Pre eclampsia not being, well, pre eclampsia, and the fact you are so well.!  I hope you have a lovely relaxing Xmas and a good rest before baby arrives!

Thanks for all your support about the outlaws. Still thinking about what to do as havent really 'officially' opened the present and card as far as they are to know. Will decide what to do after Xmas. They really have no sense of humour or none that enables it to be shared with the rest of us.

Bloobs, merry xmas to you too. And what a lovely thing to say. I cant believe it has been 6 years for me on this thread too. Now and then I read some earlier posts and they sound so optimistic and hopeful only to be dashed time and time again. We have all been through it over the years and seemed to have come through the other side of the tunnel but what a long dark tunnel it has been with so many twists and turns.  I wish everyone a  great Xmas and a Happy New Year, and here's to the future- its going to be bright I think!

roze xxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies, 

Have been popping in to keep an eye on you all, just been quite hectic as m given up her daytime nap!! 

Am very well, 24 wks, can't believe it, had a lovely holiday in sun with dh, left m with grandma, so very relaxing! Celebrated m's 2nd bday, lots of fun. 

Lirac, brilliant news!! Sounds like your little one might put in an appearance on my bday!! 

Roze, sorry to hear about your horrid in laws...

Promise a decent post when I can get On the computer...

Best wishes to you all...

Lml xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

I know this is a bit early, but just wanted to wish you all a Happy Christmas and a wonderful healthy and happy 2012.

We are going to Cornwall Thursday for a week with all my family and my special friend Jo and her family. We are all really looking forward to the break and spending quality time together. 

Just wanted to let you know that once again I appreciate all of your friendships on FF and hope that we all manage to arrange another meet in the New Year,

Lots of love,
Bel and Daisy, xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello lovelies!!! Just a quick one to wish you all a very merry Christmas, since it's now Xmas eve already! We have a houseful as of tonight and my midwife said to take things really easy as I was having period pains and lower back pain- could be just stretching pains normal for around this time but she said to be careful in case. Also have developed a stinking cold so is a good excuse and I don't want to go anywhere at the moment anyway. Luckily we've (Ok, I've) been super organised in advance this year and apart from sending DH out for food a couple of times we had everything in the house anyway. 


Hope everyone is well and has an amazing Christmas. xxx

Lirac- glad to hear you're doing well  New Year will be loads of fun for you 

LML- 24 weeks! So exciting. I thought you were further ahead of me than that, we're 19 1/2 at the moment. Scan on 3rd Jan. Eek!

Loads of love to everyone,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVELY FF BUDDIES !!!

                                                      


Have a great day everyone !!

....and yes, Giggles, TAKE IT EASY !!!!!!!          


Loadsa lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrv,
Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Happy Christmas from me to, to all my FF pals.


I have just tiptoed into ds's room, filled his stocking, scattered some glittery stars over his carpet and watched my gorgeous boy gently sleeping. What a privilege!
DH is just tucking into Santa's mince pie and sherry and then the scene will be set. 
Roll on tomorrow morning - I'm off to bed soon as its sure to be an early one!!!


Love to you all
Crusoe


----------



## bluebell

Soooooo lovely Crusoe !!
Glittery stars !  What a lovely idea !  I'll do that next year !

So lovely to hear from you!!

Happy Christmas and I hope we meet next year !!
Bxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Merry Christmas everybody!
Did try to get some Santa icons up but page wouldn't load - probably got too much opened on my laptop as tracking Santa on NORAD!!!

Crusoe - just done the Santa sack too.  Although Santa's going to think we're a bit down market here, he's getting a bottle of lager and homemade fairy cakes (by me and DS so very down market      ) at our place.   


Roze - sorry to hear about your FIL.  I do know how you feel, we have broken contact with DH's parents for over a year now although DH instigated it, they still blame me (and my SIL as DH's brother has broken contact too)!!!  DS has received nothing from them this year, not even a card.  DH did return some gifts to them last year stating the reasons why, but I still expected them to send a card.  At least we know we did the right thing now but I still feel for DS.  We were threatened with being written out of the will but we don't really care (we could do with it as living in a flat).  Good luck in whatever you and DH decide. xxx

Giggles - nearly 20 weeks that's halfway!!!!  Good luck with the scan xxx

Sorry I don't get on here much but I am on ******** - friends with Bluebell, we even have the same initials if you want to be my friend. That sounds really sad and desperate!!! LOL  

Have a fab day tomorrow.   

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hellooo lovely FF ladies!            and a Ho Ho Ho to you all!

So fab to read all your Xmas night stories, I'm just taking a break from cleaning and tidying ready for the mayhem tomorrow - for the first time EVER DH has helped me and carried all the pressies up - so all I have to do tonight is label a small mountain of presents and fill two stockings and deposit them - ooh yes and eat the mince pie, and have a celebratory glass of champers I think! 

Hope you all have amazing days tomorrow - wonder who'se going to be up the earliest..my DD1 def. doesn't believe this year but I think she's more excited than she's ever been and is talking about getting up at 5!! Hmm..

All the very, very best and thank you all for your wonderfulness - hope to meet you all next year!

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Sorry I haven't been around much but just wanted to say a very Merry Christmas to all our bumps and babies as well as boys and girls! As Crusoe said, what a privilege to have these miracle children in our lives. Have a lovely holiday everyone. I promise to post a bit more in the new year. Life in our house is full in every sense of the word and most if not all my weekends are now spent down in Kent. All I can say is that I am so so blessed.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies,

Lovely to read of your Christmasses with your little ones... was so lovely with Madeleine, she's been a delight!

Iphone is kaputt (doesn't mix with Ribena, apparently) and away over New Year, so wishing you all a fantastic new year a little in advance, and thanking you all for your friendship and support in 2011.

LML xxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hello Ladies,
Hope everyone has had a great Christmas - Sam has loved his new wooden play kitchen and pans - much less noisy than the real thing, which he is obsessed about!
Pleased to get through the holiday period without any emergency - off to see the consultant tomorrow so hoping I'll be given a date for the c-section then - possibly next week...
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Hi Lirac, all,

Good news Lirac- you must be getting very excited now! 

The wooden kitchen sounds great-was this a Kiddikraft or Toy Van?  I love the feel and look of the wooden toys over the plastic ones. We thought of getting the children a kitchen for Xmas but didnt have the room.

A Merry Between Xmas and New Year to everyone. 

I'm back at work today for the rest of the week, which I really dont mind as I will be generally pleasing myself as to what I do. MIL left yesterday after a 3 days stay. Nice to see her  but annoying when someone brings a cheap bottle of wine then proceeds to drink three of your most expensive ones on consecutive days plus half a bottle of your prime sherry.  Not sure if DH has cottoned on how much she is drinking - not good for her really. Must have a talk with him.

The children are pleased with their new toys and as predicted its a free for all with everything despite DD's keeness on instilling some sense of ownership to each. The main one was Duplo plus a cash register and a train set for DD which she has loved putting together. Need to start getting rid of some old stuff now but when I don't know!

I've been thinking of other FFs who I hadnt been in touch with for some time. Lexey has decided to leave FF. Not sure if people were aware of this. Another abroadie has been having a particularly bad time;  I can PM more info if anyone wants rather than set it all out on here.

Have a nice few days everyone, the weather is lovely down here at 12 degrees, not sure what its like further north? Or in Wales!

Mini me, will be in touch on ********. I forgot you lived fairly close- we should meet up again down your way as we also have cousins down there.

roze xxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Roze,
It was Pintoy - a wooden one. He already has a wooden fire engine (same make) and has a wooden fire station to open from his grandmother yet - she is coming to stay for a couple of weeks once the baby arrives. His other grandparents bought him a wooden table and chairs - we are lucky to have a huge nursery! - and he looks very cute climbing onto them and sitting at the table to play!
I had heard that Lexey was leaving FF and think that the other lady that you mentioned must be Alma May? I still haven't worked out all the rules about posting on the two boards so probably do things wrong myself all the time    Great news Sasha - looks as if 2012 will be the year for you!
Sorry to hear that your MIL freeloaded - you'll have to suggest that a nice case of wine would be your preferred contribution from her for the next set of festivities! Does that mean that your FIL was home alone over Christmas in France?
I think I am being optimisitic in having my first work meeting on 13th and the second on 20th   New job and new colleagues and we have to plan our 6 month's work together - they are happy to come to my house so hoping I can cope with them passing round the baby! It seemed to good to miss - only two days a week and mostly working from home, but timing has been a bit rubbish in that most of November and first week of December was training and then a manic couple of weeks leading up to Christmas. Upshot is that I don't really feel at all prepared for the new baby - dug out Sam's first things and, of course, more than half of them are tiny tiny and probably far too small for this one, and the rest are summer as it was July/August by the time he was 'normal' sized. Ordered a couple of things from the Mamas and Papas sale and hoping that people will buy us baby clothes this time around, especially if it is a girl as everything we have is blue! Still can't decide on a boy's name at all so that will be another problem - we don't even come close with choices and would rather avoid a nameless baby at birth if possible. Have tried the nymbler site as well as all the baby books we have so hoping for some inspiration on the day!
Will keep you all posted and hope everyone is having a relaxing time...
Lirac x


----------



## roze

Hi,

yes I was thinking of the two people you mentioned.

I'll look into the Pintoy range as will leave home if any more plastic comes into the house!

No MIL is the nice MIL- the other one in France is step MIL!

Re getting ready; just do what you can and forget about the rest. You will never be ready in the way that you and all mums want to be. I am still not ready and mine are two!

All babies look good in blue BTW.  It was all mine wore for weeks as we had had so many friends giving us their blue boys' gear and as I didnt want to disclose the gender I accepted the lot with grateful thanks.

I think your second is more of a shock in one way as you know more about whats ahead and you try to forestall any inadequacies in service provision but the truth is that your energy and brain power is taken up with more important things than names and the right colour of bootees etc! 

If you do have a girl I can send over lots of stuff of all types and sizes in a big bag so just let me know!  My twins were winter babies but on the small side and DD was a lithe summer baby so should be able to cater for everything!


take care,

roze xxxx


----------



## roze

Just want to wish all my lovely FFers a Happy New Year and beyond!


roze  xxxx


----------



## Bree

Hope everyone has a great new year. Wish lots of good things for you all in 2012. love, Bree xx


----------



## crusoe

Happy New Year friends and Happy Birthday GG!
Looking forward to hearing your news Lirac.


Love to all
Crusoe xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!!!      

A very happy new year to all of my lovely Abroadies chums !!!!


Lirac ..... only a week to go !  I wish you a very happy year with your lovely new baby and can't wait to hear all the news !!        I hope you are enjoying the last few days of being pg !  I still miss feeling a bubba moving around inside me, so make the most of it you lucky girly !!!   


Roze, hope you have a great 2012 !  I somehow think you will !!  Your ** posts show just how full of fun your life is, and how you make the most of everything and live life to the full !!  Can't wait to meet you finally some time soon !!    


RSMUM ....... have a great year with your girlies and DH.  I am so happy that your life seems to be so much smoother and happier now. Long may it last and looking forward to seeing you again in 2012 !   

Giggles !!!  Yippeeeee, what a year it will be for you !!    I am soooooooooooo looking forward to seeing your little one pop out into the world (well, OK I won't actually be there, but will be hanging around up here in the snowy arctic waiting for news !!!)    

Bree, lovely to hear from you !  Hope all is well with you and your littluns x x x

LML ...... hope you are enjoying your lovely pregnancy too !!  Is Madeleine excited?  Bump rubs from Aunty Bluebell and hope you too are enjoying that lovely pg feeling !   

Crusoe, you are someone else I still haven't met !  I really hope that we can meet up in 2012    I can't wait to meet you, your DH and gorgeous DS !   

Sasha, wow my lovely chum..... your life is turning upside down in the best possible way !!!!!  I can't wait to meet your lovely soulmate !!             

Bel, how fantastic it was to see you and the lovely Daisy in 2011 !!!  I hope we meet again in 2012 !!!      We were always cycle buddies and now I think we will be buddies for life !!   

Izzy, hope you are reading this !  We still haven't had that chat !  I will try next week when i am drivbing home from work (yukk !     .... the work that is... not talking to you !!!!) .  Big kisses to the 3 men in your life !!!

Mini-me !  Are you coming up again soon !  Your bedroom await again whenever you like !!!     

Have I missed anyone ?  I hope not !!!  So sorry to anyone that I've missed    

I think we should start planning our Abroadies meet.  Would we be able to have this one in the Midlands or Northern England please ?  I could then come down on the train with DDs and maybe DH too !  Perhaps we could meet somewhere near or around Birmingham as that is easy for most people to get to, or maybe York, or even Leicester where my parents live ?  If it was Leicester I would be in a good position to know good places to stay / things to do.

Yes, it is a shame about the other thread and Lexey.  I hope they sort it out and find a new space / place / way to carry on posting.  ("Carry on Posting" .... notsure that film was ever made !!??   ).

Loads of love and luck to you all !!!!

Blooooobs xxxxx

PS Went swimming in Loch Tay yesterday (New Year's Day)!!  It had been sleeting and snowing !  It was good and the brandies afterwards were the best I'd ever had !!!  Will put photos on ** when they get emailed to me !!


----------



## Bree

WoW Bluebell! Swimming in Loch Tay....its cold enough in summer, you must be made of stern stuff! Meeting in York is a great idea. good rail links to York from everywhere and beautiful city with lots to do. love Bree xx


----------



## roze

Good to hear from you Bloobs- heard about the swim on **- have to say I was impressed- I thought it was too cold to get into a heated pool and its a whopping 4 degrees here!

Another meet would be great- we did discuss something in the midlands area; half term week in June is good for us if you can wait that long but I think it might conflict with some of the forthcoming arrivals so I'll leave it to the expectant mums and others to suggest when this takes place but would appreciate a non school time if poss?  Could also do Easter time if booked well in advance.  

I'm back at work tomorrow; its not so bad as I;m working from home but do have to take DD to an early morning meeting in a school as cant get childcare at all ( she has an INSET tomorrow and Wednesday). Hopefully theres not a lot happening as many people are still off until next week.  We have started to plan our annual leave this year as we do want to ensure we get a break.

I wish everyone a happy new Year and good first week of January- we seem to have been lucky with the weather so far hope it will last!

take care,

roze  xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to wish everyone a Very Happy New Year. Its great that the year will be started off with the birth of another beautiful baby. We had a very special Christmas as DS1 was so caught up in the whole Father Christmas / Nativity / Christmas songs / Making decorations thing. I read 'The Night Before Christmas'  on Christmas Eve accompanied by a CD with the story on and his face was an absolute picture ! 

I am back at work tomorrow which is going to be a bit of a shocker! I love being at home with them and it always makes me sad to leave them again after spending loads of time with them. 

DS2 is starting to talk more but he really cracks us up because he is very tiny. He had his 2 and a half year check last week and he is 2 percentile! It means that he is very spoilt because he is carried everywhere because he is so small and light. He is always on my hip cheeping away! 

DH's Christmas present finally arrived from Amazon today! I might not give him it after all because he seemed happy enough with his book and wellies!

Anyway, will write more soon. It is my New Years resolution! 

Izzy x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello everyone, and a very happy new year to you all  Here's to a lovely 2012 for you all. xx

Just a quick update from me after a second scan this week today... 
On Tuesday when we went for the scan and baby was hiding we were told the head and stomach were normal but the femur lengths were measuring short. Cue 2 nights of consulting Dr Google (doh) and a visit to the fetal medicine unit today. A long scan with lots of investigation showed that even if we count that we had a late implantation (hence the low hcg results at the beginning and the Wessex telling us to stop all meds) baby is still measuring behind for dates by 2-3 weeks. The femur length is actually in proportion to the rest of the body in the end so as we had a low risk screen for Downs they didn't recommend an amnio due to the risk of miscarriage and it being unlikely. Which is a relief. They did, however, measure the blood flow from the placenta to the baby and back from the baby- the baby's flow back to me is normal which is great, but apparently the placenta has high resistance to my blood and flow is not normal. They can't give me any meds to improve this as at this stage it is what it is and all we can do is watch and wait. We will have another scan in 2 weeks time to see if baby has grown along the line and if so then would be monitored every 2 weeks. I have very little chance of going to term and the consultant said the outcome is unclear. We would need to wait for the baby to reach at least 600g and 25 weeks maturity (we're measuring 18-19 weeks) before they'd even consider delivery but obviously it is risky. 

I can't help feeling responsible and even stupid that we even considered me trying to get pregnant but the midwife assured me there's nothing I had done to affect the outcome and even ladies who have had several normal births can still have this happen in a different pregnancy. Sod's law that it happens to us...  We do wonder if we'd had different advice when I stopped the meds at the end of the 2 week wait if the placenta may have had more of a chance to grow sufficiently... Our Greek Doctor Penny said to me that the only thing she'd have done differently to the Wessex was to tell me to stay on the meds for a week and then scan me just to be sure. She did agree with them that the hcg levels were low. 

On Tuesday when we left the hsopital there was a woman in a dressing gown complaining that she didn't have a lighter. It was v. difficult not to reply to her in some rude way!

For now we just have to get on with it. Luckily Zoe has been making us smile as ever and we count our blessings that we have her every day. Funnily enough she has been getting lots of cuddles. 

Big kisses to you all xx

PS Crusoe- you are brilliant remembering my birthday! V.impressed  

PPS Bloobs- as ever you are a raving NUTTER! Love ya xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Giggles                

As if you haven't been through enough       

You 'sound' incredibly calm and philosophical in your post ... the usual level headed Giggles.  I am so sorry you are having this worry.  I hate to think of you reprimanding yourself for getting pg.        Your body is just as ready as any of ours and you were acting on the best professional advice to give you the go ahead.  You are also incredibly sensible and level headed and you acted upon sound emotional judgement too.  Please please please please phone if you want to offload any time.  It must be really stressful and at least you know I have been there, having been classified as threatening miscarriage for pretty much all of DD2s pregnancy.  
When you say 25 weeks onwards for delivery, do you mean 25 week actual dates or 25 weeks according to your measurements ?  I know so many people who have delivered from 28 weeks or so onwards and have all been fine.  A friend of mine had to have an emergency c-section at 29 weeks due to pre-eclampsia and the 2lb babe was absolutely fine..... in SCBU but great and now a strapping 4 year old.
Did they say what they thought the implications of short femur length are?  I know this might be thick and simplistic, but the fact that the head and stomach lengths were normal seem somehow more important?  
Please be kind to yourself.  I wish I could come down and fuss over you, make you tea and cakes, cuddle Zoe and flash my bra at you (OK I promised I wouldn't do that again !!!      ).  You are such a lovely lady and your DH is the best, and you just don't deserve this crappyness.
Sending you the biggest of hugs          
Blooooobs xxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Giggles sweetheart - I just want to give you a hug.      As Bloobs said, you've been through enough, so sorry you're having this added worry.  
Scans can be a source of joy but sometimes they cause more worry.  I had lots of scans due to losing the twin and having gestational diabetes - the measurements were all over the place, at one point DS had short femur length but a head measurement on the 90th centile and according to the scans, he should have been about 9lbs.  The midwife said no, from feeling my tummy she said you're having a 7lb baby - DS was born at 6lb 12oz.  Good old fashioned methods were more accurate in my case for size.

Don't know about blood flow so can't give you any advice there, but I hope it's a blip that corrects itself.  Good that they are monitoring you.

Please don't feel responsible, easier said than done I know.  Give that beautiful girl of yours lots of kisses and cuddles    

Lots of love and best wishes,
mini-me xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi everyone...

Giggles - sorry to hear about the extra worry at the moment, just want to say have been thinking of you, sending you a big hug, and hoping the next scans provide the reassurance you deserve...  

Lirac - Looking forward to my birthday present!!!!!! My phone has been disabled by Ribena, waiting on replacement! Thinking of you too - call my landline if you have a moment for a chat in the next few days. I imagine you are your usually cool, calm and serene self! 

Love to everyone, all well here, really fun Christmas with Madeleine (her favourite thing at Christmas - bubble wrap; most used saying - 'I don't like Father Twissmas')

Love to all, wishing you all a happy and healthy 2012,

LML xxx


----------



## roze

Hello, all,

Giggles, so sorry that you are going through this worry at this time. I hope you manage to rest and have a good sleep this evening.

Here for you anytime if I can be of use,

roze xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone


GG - I am sending you a huge hug         I'm sure you could really, really do without this extra worry. I can't offer any advice or help (its all totally out of my area) but remember you are carrying a miracle baby, worrying is not going to help him or her or you. Have faith GG, try and rest and let others look after you. I'm thinking of you lots.


Lirac - roll on Wednesday or Tuesday. I will be eagerly awaiting your news.
Please don't worry about Sam not talking yet. My DS had said about 2 words prior to coming to us at 18 months. He then said absolutely nothing until he was well over 2. He didn't even really babble just grunted. The important thing is he understood everything we said and it sounds like your son has good understanding too - if that's the case I really wouldn't worry. Just keep talking to him (slow your speech a bit) read to him, create opportunities for him to speak (eg do you want the red or blue cup?) try some signing (my ds created some signs of his own but soon dropped them when hi speech developed) and don't worry it will come.
I think my ds's delay was caused by his move from foster care which was traumatic and his general development delay caused by early neglect. He has more than caught up and I'm sure Sam will too. I worried myself silly and it was all needless.  I can recommend some really helpful books but I think you are gong to have your hands full very soon!!!!!


Must dash - supermarket shop here I come - YUK.


Love to all 
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Been thinking of you all the time Giggles                              

Phone me to offload any time     

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks everyone, 
I'm doing my best not to panic and to hope for the best. We're very aware of the risks but all the time that I'm feeling movements I'm feeling reassured so am taking things day by day. Stupidly or not I've just been consulting Dr Google and found an article that was about improving maternal blood flow to the placenta and it said that in ewes who'd had their ovaries removed supplementation with oestrogen improved the flow, as did Viagra. I got on the phone to the hospital and spoke to the lovely midwife we met yesterday and she's going to ask the consultant about it for me. I may well sound like a desperate raving nutter but I can't help feeling like I'm not their average case and will do anything feasible to help this little one. You lot all know I'm slightly bonkers anyway, no harm in others thinking the same. I've also called up to change my midwife and have an appointment next Tuesday with the head midwife who was really pleased to see me. Poor woman had my whole medical history in about 10 mins- wonder if she retained any of it?! 

Lirac- not long for you now, shame about the C/S date being moved but at least it's not far off. So exciting! Here's to a bit of good news  Loads of luck xx

Crusoe- your DS is so lucky to have you both, I bet you have done wonders with him. xx

LML- Zoe also didn't like the idea of Father Christmas and even said she wouldn't be a good girl so that he would come- she's terrified of him! She did, however, love all the pressies which took a number of days to open...  How's the bump?

Thanks for all the support, it does mean a lot to me. 
Bug hugs to you all,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi all,
Came on to wish you all a happy new year and just read Giggly's news...
GG - Thinking of you and your dh loads. I'm so sorry that you have this worry, but this baby is a miracle and so strong like it's mummy and daddy. The fact that you can feel your miracle moving must be a welcome relief and I hope that your next scan brings more positive news for you all. We will be thinking of you and you will be in our prayers. Stay strong. Sending you a massive hug of reassurance, xxxxxxx


Happy new year to all my lovely ff buddies....looking forward to 2012 with all you lovely ladies,


Lots of love,
Bel xxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Just popping in to say thinking of you Lirac over next couple of days - not sure how you must be feeling but I am very excited for you!!

Still no phone here - arrrrrgh. 

Love to all, especially Giggly...

LML xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hope you have a nice chilled out day planned for tomorrow then, Lirac... xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Lirac, you're nearly there !!

Yes, as LML says, have a lovely 'last' day !!!!    I hope you have been more organised than me !!  When I had my elective section with DD2 they brought it forward so my last day was spent rushing around like the blue arsed fly !!!     I am so excited for you !!   

Love to all, Giggles especially    

Bloobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

A very big hi to everyone especially Lirac, and best wishes for your big day tomorrow. Like Bloobs my c section was initially brought forward by a week and then brought forward by another day ie Monday morning so only had a weekend to get anything done.  Fortunately DH had a further 5 days to get the cot rebuilt when we were in hospital but it was all a close call. I had visions of drawers being used as beds, not then as respectable as it is now a la Samantha Cameron.

I am sure everything will go well for you and your new babe, and it will be a wonderful experience!

Looking forward to those pics when you have a moment!

roze  xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just popping in to wish Lirac all the best for a smooth time tomorrow- really looking forward to hearing all about it. xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lirac - all the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## RSMUM

ooh and a big Hellooo to everyone else! popped on here just to wish Lirac all the best and to send Giggly a hug too    ..

having a manic night as usual, an hour to get DD1 asleep - tantrums, flooding the bathroom floor during a " swimming practice", long, long stories about why I have to leave her light on, much soft toy rearraging,promises not to have " accidents " in her knickers tomorrow  etc..etc..etc.. meanwhile DD1 was on her (new) mobile for at least half an hour simultaniously playing Bin Weevles ( you may well ask!  ) and negotiating her way around the web site whilst coaching a classmate on how to do the same, eventually chased off the computer, immediately onto her DS, at least it kept her still while I had to check for nits ( letter from the school instructing us all to be on the look out   ) - aarrrgghh    ...anyone not pregnant out there care to join me in a ( not so virtual ) gin and tonic?!!!!    


sigh..

much love to you all - especially those in need of a hug tonight..

off to chase someone up about teeth brushing...


aarrggghh!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac - thinking of you today and can't wait to hear the news!!

LML xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck today Lirac !!!!!

I  bet your elective section will be as lovely as mine.  Welcome to the world lovely Lirac babe !!!!!!

Bloooooobs xxxxxx


----------



## roze

Same here- Lirac thinking of you all day today!

RSMUM, I'll join you in a drink this evening- all  2/3 DDs are driving me round the bend. DD1 goes to bed at 7.30pm but is usually still up at 10pm , goes into the twins room and gets into their cots and jumps up and down with them in it, and then cant get her up to go to school in the morning so have to wash and dress her myself which she hates so our mornings are a screaming match whatever it seems. DD2 is refusing to wear any clothes in bed and keeps taking everything off; blankets dont work either. I keep having to get up in the middle of the night and put them back over her but in the morning she has nothing around her. She doesnt have a temp or anything but seems to hate anything around her feet and legs.  DD3  is going through a good phase for a change which is just as well but repeats absolutely everything I say including some unfortunate words when I'm driving. She also wants to start potty training as keeps taking her nappy off and sitting in the potty. A little earlier than I'd planned- must read up on potty training for twins!
Still they are all sweet but sometimes I just want to sit and cry. I must seem so not in control when out and about with them!

I am off ill today with the lurgy hoping to get a good rest today and a good nights sleep. DH will be in control tomorrow so I can let up a little  but of course will be back at work.

I've been trying to sort out our childcare for Sept 2012 as cant afford to keep twins at their current nursery as its extortionate. We are looking for term time only arrangements as it will save an immediate £3k and once they are three a further £5k per annum although it will be more hassle juggling another childminder for the twins before and after nursery as well as having another for DD. But hopefully we will have only another 7 months or so of extremely crippling cost. Its a shame to wish away their toddlerhood but it has been extremely knife edge stuff financially and we really need more disposable income at our fingertips. We've decided it might be best to go for somewhere nearer DH's school as he can do the drop offs and pick ups on his way to and from work and I just need to take DD to school. We are creating a big spreadsheet on the pc with all 10 settings on it with all the information ie just treating it like another project. DH however isnt certain about getting back to a 4 day week in September due to increasing costs so it still may be me going back full time whilst he keeps to 3 days per week. Not something I;m relishing but will do it if I have to. Anyway, feeling a lot fresher now and ready to tackle the financial logistics, things that bug me in my job and planning lots of nice things to do. Its DH's birthday this weekend and I've suggested to DD1 that we buy daddy some swimming trunks and gym gear so that he gets more exercise. Also hoping that they will hire a bike on Sunday in the park so that they can ride together! 

I have been sorting out our baby clothes and toys to give away. We are clearly not having any other children but having the toys and baby clothes  in the house for this period of time has been really nice and giving it all away is a major step, not without its tears.

Anyway, must go and get the last lot out of the tumble dryer as someone is coming round later to collect them!

best wishes to everyone,

roze  xxxx


----------



## roze

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278954.new#new

Ladies, another reason for today to be special- we are 10 years old!

Happy Birthday FF!

roze


----------



## bluebell

Roze, thanks for pointing that out !!!  What would our lives be without FF !!   

Lirac, looking forward to hearing your news !!   

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Just letting you know that Ghislaine arrived yesterday evening - the ward was manic with emergencies and so we waited ten hours and were resigning ourselves to coming back another day when they decided to fit us in. All went well, although she is not interested in feeding at the moment. She weighed 7lb 5oz   
Lirac x


----------



## lovemylabrador

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*

*Fantastic news Lirac, congratulations to all of you. Great name, great weight!*

          

*Hope you are home soon, can't wait to hear more about your little lady...*

*Much love,*

*LML and family xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Grumpygirl

Amazing news, so very pleased for you. A boy and a girl- just lovely. Look after yourselves and take care.xxx

Big fat congrats! xx


----------



## bluebell

Yiippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Welcome to the world little Ghislaine         

         

Give her a BIG kiss form Aunty Bluebell and hope all goes really well and you get out of hozzie soon !

Loads of love and luck,

Bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Lirac, congrats!  Ghislaine is a lovely name!

I hope you recover from the op quickly and enjoy the first few hours and days with your new daughter.

roze  xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Many congratulations Lirac - wonderful news.
I only heard the name Ghislaine for the first time a few weeks ago as there is a little girl just joined my son's class with the same name. I think it's lovely.


Love Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## roze

Robert Maxwells daughter and the name of the boat he fell off!  But still a great name- its got a bit of the Middle Ages about it - wish I'd thought of that one too!

hope you are resting up Lirac!

love to everyone else, hope to post later over the weekend.

roze xxx


----------



## roze

Sorry Lirac not sure I should have said that about the name!

Sorry to hear about your anaemia; if you need to stay in do so that they can monitor you and your levels can start to build up again.

Congrats yet again, you must be so happy!

roze xx


----------



## bluebell

Lirac the same happened to me with DD1 ... they ruptured the cord by mistake during the emergency section and I lost 1L blood.  They had said I might need a transfusion but then changed their minds.  Take it as easy as you can and good luck with the feeding.  It is so tough whilst you are still in hospital.  Do you have your own room ?  I demanded my own room the 2nd time round and it was so much easier.  Kisses to Ghislaine.  Loads of love and hope you get a bit of sleep !!         
Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwww, Lirac, how lovely and thanks for finding the time for posting us the updates !  If she's fine on one side I'm sure she'll get the hang of the other side soon !  I think we are designed to feed at night when we are born !!  If we still lived in caves / trees I suppose it makes sense to be fed at night when we are less at risk from predators !   

Good luck and enjoy every minute with your lovely little girl !
Bloobs x x x


----------



## bluebell

That's great that you are getting all that support !  I hardly had any.  Night night Lirac and little lovely Ghislaine ... hope you get some shut eye !   

As for us, DD1 is at a sleep over party tonight so at least we get to watch what we want on the TV although I have just been reading for ages to DD2 before bed.  She is obsessed with things that have gone wrong !! ... so in books she loves fires, spilled milk, wee wee puddles, broken toys, things fallen out of the bath, tractors crashing into ponds etc etc!!  She is so funny .... "Oh dear !!" she says over and over again !  Once she gets to know a book she just wants to skip all pages and go straight to any mishap pages !

DD1 was sooooooooo excited about going to a sleep over party.  I bet the parents are knocking back the vino to help them get through it  !!   
Bloooobs x x x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac - lovely to see your posts, glad to hear Ghislaine is beginning to work out the feeding, hope you and her are 100% and home very soon. I'm counting on you for lots of 'how to cope with 2' advice!!!

I remember Madeleine had her eyes opened the first nights, she got the hang of the day/night thing after not too long, hopefully the dark evenings will help! I'm also worried I have a potential party animal, as my tummy starts jumping all over the place as soon as I get into bed!!

Has Sam met Ghislaine yet?? Was he impressed, or is he too cool an older bro' to get excited at the moment??!

lots of love

LML xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi all,
Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to LIrac  on the birth of your beautiful baby girl...fab name, I haven't heard it before..lovely. Sorry that you are still in hospital. I hope that you will both be out very soon. 


hi to everyone else too,
Lots of love,
Bel xxxxx


P.s. giggly thinking of you lots x


----------



## bluebell

Hellooooo !

Just checking in to see how the lovely Lirac is and if you have escaped yet from hospital?  Kisses to Sam and Ghislaine !!

Love to all of you too !!  Giggles, do you have another scan this week ?

Blooobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Well done you !!  Your story re sodium levels is just like ours ..... and both my DDs were jaundiced too !  I know that feeling so well of being desperate to get out but having to wait for test results !!!
Well done with the expressing.  I take it you have a good electric pump ?  You can hire really good powerful 'double' ones but you maybe still have one from feeding Sam.
I love the image of you and your DH feeding both sproggies together in the middle of the night !    Sam will come round ... it took DD1 a few weeks but now she loves having a little sister and doesn't hold it against me either !   
Take care and enjoy 'normalilty' !!   
I am so happy for you !
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## roze

Good that you are back home at last!  Try getting the 4 of you into a hospital bed!

I am sure that you will work things out- you are so calm. I do remember the early days and feeding was the most stressful and contentious thing. I was so glad to go on to bottles full time as it didnt work for us. Do whatever works for you!

Hope you get some rest but I doubt it- if you can have a doula for a bit I would really recommend it as it takes the pressure off.

best wishes


roze


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just popping in to say am off for scan this morning- totally bricking it. Really hope the little one has caught up a bit as the info I have found is pretty scary and all the talk last time we went was of v.early delivery or stillbirth/ mc. We're 24 weeks on Monday/Tuesday so if it's bad news we have to make decisions fast. Penny in Greece said to take Clexane, the hospital said no- have been on it for 10 days. Expecting a lecture...Spare a thought for us today Abroadie ladies xx

Lirac- so pleased you're home and little Ghislaine is feeding well, however she manages it is just fine. I am v.proud of myself for knowing exactly how to say her v.pretty name but then I'd be out of a job if I didn't, being a French teacher!

Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Giggles -thinking of you today hun    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly - thinking of you all today... really hope they give you some reassurance xxxxx

LML xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks for the support as ever.  Not sure how to write this and about to pop out for a cuppa with a friend but the scan today took all of 2 mins as our baby had died. We're booked to go back tomorrow for a meeting with the midwife, then they will give me the first pill to soften things up for a delivery most likely on Sunday. Am a mixture of tears and disbelief then Zoe does something funny so I am mega grateful for her, as we are every day of our lives. Will be back later most likely. Loads of love xx


----------



## bluebell

I am so very, very, very, sorry that you have lost your little one.                    I too am struggling for words except that I feel so so so so sad that this has happened to such a fantastic little family that just didn't deserve this horrible sadness.  I so wish there was more I could do.  I so wish things could have been different for you.  Even in your post just now your incredibly strength and positivity shines through.  You are such an inspiration.  Give yourself thousands of hugs tonight as you deserve every one, and like you say, you have your lovely Zoe and she is so lucky to have the most fantastic parents in the world.  I have known you now for at least 5 years and you are one of the kindest, funniest, sweetest and strongest people I know.  

Loads of love and the hugest of hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx
PS Phone me any time, day or night, to offload or scream or anything.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, so very, very sorry and sad to read your news. My heart goes out to you and your family. 

Lml

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Dear Giggly,

So very very sorry for you and your family. I had been watching out for news.

DH and I are extremely upset for you and your DH.  He also sends his condolences. He said this evening since meeting everyone in October he has realised how amazingly supportive and close we all were to each other. I hope we can be there for you when you need us. You will I am sure find great strength from little Zoe. 

roze


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies, apologies for not coming on here sooner.


Giggles, my love                 . I am heartbroken for you, Dh and your darling Zoe. We all were so excited for you and wanted to share in the joy of this new little life. I am so sorry my love that you have the grief of never watching this precious little life grow up. Just can't find the words. As Roze says, we want to be there for you and for your Dh although we understand if you need some time way from all things FF as well.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bree

Giggly, I am so so sorry. I am sitting here in tears.  I wish there was something I could say to help , but words are useless at a time like this. I know you will be brave for the sake of Zoe. My thoughts are with you. There is nothing more horrible than having your hopes raised then dashed in this terrible way. Please hang on in there. 
All my love, Bree x


----------



## Bel

Giggly,
Words fail me...sat here in floods of tears for you all...your strength amazes me.  I know that there will no words to make you feel better, but please know that we are thinking of you all so much. 


I'm so sorry, all I want to do is help you and I know that I can't...stay strong and give Zoe a hug from me too.


Lots and lots of love,
Bel xxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Lovely GG ... Words fail me. I am so sad for you.
Life is so incredibly cruel and unfair.
Hold Zoe close
Thinking of you lots and lots.
All my love
Crusoe xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandyw

Giggly- so very sad for you and your family , sending  love and strength  to you all

Sandyxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

GG - just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you - hold your dearest ones close to you during these dark days and know that all your cyber family are with you and thinking of you often.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly,
I am so sorry to hear what has happened.  Words fail me but I wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you.

Take care and lots of hugs to DD.

love
mini-me xxxxxxx


----------



## roze

GG, thinking of you still - very much.

roze


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles, I am also thinking of you especially over this weekend. Can't begin to say how very sorry I am that you of all people are having to go through this. I still struggle to take it in. We're all here for you hun and want to be there for you whenever you need us.

All our love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

...and me too my wonderful buddy.  You are on my mind nearly all the time at the moment.           
Will be thinking of you all weekend and am always here for you.
Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, thinking of you also...

Lml xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eagle738

Giggly - thinking of you all the time. 
Your inbox is full but just to say if there is anything i can do, I'm just on the other end of a phone line, pm, email...   

Eagle x


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Giggly.
Just logged on to check the thread. Words completely fail me because this is all just so completely, completely unfair. Your baby is precious and always will be. 
You have my contact details and so phone me any time of the day or night but know that ours thoughts are with you. 

Izzy x


----------



## Bel

Giggly,
You have been on my mind all weekend. I am also still struggling to take it in....just seems so so unfair. I want you to know that I am also here for you anytime you want day or night.
You are in my prayers,
Lots of love, 
Bel x


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies !  Wondering how you all are.

Giggles my lovely it goes without saying that you are never far from my thoughts.  I see on ** that you are planning a holiday!  Brilliant and you deserve it so much !     

Lirac, how is lovely Ghislaine getting on? 

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ladies,
Giggly -  you have been on my mind all weekend -  I do hope that you are recovering and the holiday plans sound lovely. We all know and understand the long and difficult path to motherhood and are here for you   
Zoe must be an amazing comfort, she seemed such a joyous little girl when we all met up in the autumn.
Bluebell - thanks for thinking of us - Ghislaine is settling in and I am getting into some sort of routine, although she seems to have her days and nights reversed! Combining motherhood with work is 'interesting' - have relatives staying with me at the moment to help out so all a bit unreal yet.
Lirac x


----------



## bluebell

That's great news Lirac !  Give big Ghislaine kisses form me !!      
Blooobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Lirac, thinking of you and ghislaine. Those first weeks can be tough when you are so sleep deprived. Bree xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello my lovely abroadie friends,

I'm finding it hard to find the words but our beautiful and tiny little boy Barnaby was born peacefully and sleeping on Sunday at 17:48 after only 3 hrs proper labour. The midwife we had was amazing and so calm and kind. We had him to ourselves all night and were able to have our cuddles and kisses. We're struggling to make sense of it all and I have never seen DH so sad. Little B is and always will be our son, his place is with us if only in our hearts. We haven't really stopped crying, which I think is to be expected, although at the time of his birth we were bewildered and I was just so relieved he was here without any of the other nasty things that can happen with birth. I did need an op and a spinal to remove the placenta but everyone was so kind in theatre. I woke up at 4am this morning and felt like my tummy had shrunk and then remembered what had happened- it is going to take some time to sink in I think. We just keep sobbing. The house is full of flowers from kind people but I am a bit funny about flowers since I was ill- they're a reminder that something's not right and then they die. I just find them hard but would never offend as they come with such kind thoughts. 

I just can't fathom what happened and why. I guess it's how we compute grief, but we were so close. 

Much love to you all,
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh GG     
You were so close and I am so sorry such a terrible thing has happened. Of course Barnaby will always be your son. Always. And you will always be a wonderful mummy to 2 children. I am glad you were able to hold, cuddle and kiss him, that seems important for you all.


I don't know what to say GG - no one can say anything to make what has happened any easier to bear, I guess only time can do that.


Thinking of lots and lots
All my love
Crusoe xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh lovely friend, thanks so very much for sharing little Barnaby's story with us.      Barnaby is such a beautiful name and he is part of an incredibly precious family.  I can only begin to imagine how you are feeling.  As you say, so near yet so far.  I am sending you all my love and the biggest of hugs I can manage, but they feel like little consolation.   

I can fully understand about the flowers ..... I was thinking yesterday about how, much as flowers are beautiful, I too used to feel funny about getting them when I had BFNs, MCs and when I lost my little girl.  I didn't want flowers......I wanted my babies.    It's not selfish, it's just how you feel and I also know what you mean about the flowers dying and fading away.

I am so pleased you got a chance to hold your little boy for so long.  I too got to hold my little one, albeit only for a few seconds, but it means a lot.  It sounds like the delivery went smoothly, and that's so wonderful that the staff were so good.  Did you take photos of your little boy?  Are you having a funeral for him? (NB Don't feel you have to answer all this if you don't feel like it .. I will understand).

I hate to think of you and your lovely DH so sad and crying so much.  It's good to cry, but I just wish I could take the pain away.  You are both normally such sunshiney people.  It's just not fair.

I hope that you haven't had too much physical pain, and that your body is OK.  I kept imagining you waking up in the mornings and then remembering.  It's so hard.  My thoughts are with you both.  I know how hard those morning moments of realisation can be.

Has DH managed to get time off work ?  Do you have something planned over the next few days that might just give you a tiny bit of distraction ?  I saw you are planning a holiday.  I so hope you will be pushing the boat out and treating yourselves.

Loads and loads of love to you and DH and to the beautiful little Zoe.  I hope that you can all give each other a bit of extra strength through these hard and horrible days.  I hope too that you see tiny ****** of light on the horizon.  You will never forget your little boy, but I hope each day gets just a tiny bit easier to bear.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Oh Giggly, 
Thank you for sharing your news of Barnaby's birth. Hearing about your beautiful little boy means that he has entered our hearts too and I am so glad that you could spend time meeting him and sharing him together. As Bluebell said, Barnaby is such a cool boys name.
I'm so glad that your midwife supported you through the birth. 
It is so difficult to make sense of it all and you must have many questions that you would like answering. I all seems so completely, completely unfair. 
Lots of love to you both,
Izzy x and DH


----------



## sandyw

Giggly, am so very very sad for you all.  There must be so many questions, which I hope you will find some answers for over time. For now, you have so much love surrounding you, which I hope will help you all  through day by day, and a beautiful precious son who will live in your hearts forever

much love
Sandy


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly, I can't get you and your Dh out of my thoughts since you told us your heartbreaking news. Your tears are a mothers tears for her son, who you will think of and miss and love every day for the rest of your life. Don't hold the tears back hun, they are a testament of the love that you have for little Barnaby. He will always be in your heart but you also have the grief and pain of not having him physically with you, living the life with him that you dreamed of. It is good that you got to have time with him, to hold him, kiss him and get to know his little face. You and Dh have been so amazing for him and even though his birth was incredibly sad you both greeted his arrival into the world in such a peaceful and loving way. Just so incredibly sad for you both that you have to go through this awful grief. Thank you for having the strength to come on FF and share about your lovely Barnaby. We're here for you Giggles in any way that we can be.


All my love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Giggly,
Dh and I have been thinking about you and your dh loads. We have thought and thought as to how we can let you know we are thinking of you or help in anyway. I know that you said that flowers weren't really helping and I totally get that. Just decided in the end to tell you....you are both in our thoughts all the time. Your post about your beautiful baby boy barnaby we feel privileged to hear about. 
If there is anything that we can do, please let me know....
Sending you both a big hug and lots of love,
bel xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear Giggly, we have been thinking of you very much too... we are so very, very sorry for what you have gone through and what you must be feeling. Thank you for telling us about little Barnaby...

with much love,

LML xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello ladies, hope you're all ok?
Thank you all for thinking of us, we've been rather off radar from anyone for the last week or more, for obvious reasons. As each day goes by I seem to get slightly longer between sobbing outbursts and think Thursday last week was my worst day. I expected it as was warned about the baby blues and took the time to stay in bed for the afternoon and my Mum had Zoe. DH has been working from home for most of the last 2 weeks and will be again this week, but he seems reasonably productive and he just doesn't want to face everyone yet I think. They're lovely where he works but I also don't mind him being home myself so won't push him if work are ok with it... Having Zoe is keeping us going as she is so energetic and funny. I can't keep up with her on my own all day so we are trying to go to an activity most days although I am avoiding big groups like her music class where there are lots of bumps and most of them we know. It is easier than before we had Zoe though- I don't have bump envy like I used to as I can separate the want/need for our baby from someone else's bump. We don't want their baby, we want our little boy. We're waiting to hear that little B is back from the limited post mortem we allowed them to perform (he seemed too small for anything else so we agreed external only) and then we will organise the funeral. There seems to be lots of support from the hospital/GP/health visitor/midwifery team around but we have been processing the whole thing ourselves before we can face anything else. And as we've been through more before I think we may have developed more coping strategies than most. Some days are better than others. 

As the weeks go on I'm expecting to get more ratty and miserable as I'm not allowed to go back on the HRT for 6 weeks due to the risk of thrombosis. We were joking before than DH would need a tin helmet/Anderson shelter but that was when we expected to go full term- not quite so funny now. So if I'm back here moaning over the next few weeks take it all with a pinch of salt, it's the hormones (or lack thereof) speaking...

Thanks so much to everyone, we are struggling to reply to any of the lovely messages we've had. If you've texted/sent ** messages/ called etc then thankyou, it's much appreciated. xx It is hard not to think of trying again as the ache to have a baby in my tummy is so much stronger now that I know how it feels and the loss is overwhelming but I think we need to wait it out and see how much of that is hormonal and sensible. 10 days ago that idea was out of the question as I didn't feel we could take any more bad luck but now I feel differently- we came so far. I would only do it if the Docs said it was sensbile- ie there's nothing about my body they think caused it. So far they have said bad luck and one of those things. I have also vented my spleen by writing to the local clinic who didn't diagnose my pregnancy and I had 3 1/2 weeks without the right drugs and no ovaries to support our little B so we just felt we needed to let them know how different our experience was to going to Greece to the lovely Penny and that we didn't feel we gave little B the best chance. Not sure what they'll make of it but it helped us to write it. 

Best dash, DH is calling.
Lots of love,
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Dear GG, Good to hear from you. No need to respond or worry about not replying. Here for you as and when.

lots of love and thinking of you lots,

roze xx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely Giggles, 
Thanks so much for sharing more of your story. I appreciate it so much as I know how painful it must be for you to type every word.
Please don't feel any obligation to reply to any texts or messages. We all understand completely.
We all love you loads and are here for you whenever you are ready.
Sending the biggest of hugs                       
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wondering how LML is, and also the lovely Ghislaine ?
Loads of love to all my gorgeous Abroadie pals  xxxx       
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Bel

Giggly,

Thank you so much for your post, as Bluebelle said I'm sure every word must be painful for you to write. You are so very brave and sound like you are handling everything so wonderfully well. This abroadie friend is very proud of you...

We all love you loads and are here for you whenever you need us. Anytime day or night..

I'm pleased that DH has taken time too. Being together with your beautiful Zoe is the best place for you both I'm sure.

You are in our thoughts all the time, stay strong my FF buddy,

Lots of love,
Bel, xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just sending a great big hug to GG.
    

love Crusoe.
Xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Giggles,


Even coming on FF after what you have been through requires a lot of strength so please don't apologize for not responding to everyone personally, we are not expecting that. We feel so powerless and our hearts ache for you, your Dh and little Zoe. Just know that, as it has always been, Abroadies is a safe place for you to come and share as little or much as you feel you want to. Barnaby is an Abroadies baby and we grieve his loss with you (obviously no where near the intensity that you and Dh are going through) and we grieve for you too because of all that you are going through. Sorry, my words don't seem to express what I want to say and apologies if I have come across wrong. I guess what I am trying to get is that you are much a loved and treasured part of our little group and we want to be there for you however and whenever we can.


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just dropped in  - I've been away for a while.

Giggles - I am so sorry about little Barnaby so cruel for such a lovely lady

Jo


----------



## mini-me

GG,

You are such a brave lady.  We are all here for you.
Thinking of you loads sweetheart.

Love to you all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

I've been trying since 2005 and I've finally managed to upload a picture.

Jo

BTW, I do not consciously dress the twins the same BUT I buy 2 sets of all clothing or there would be tantrums and tears. Usually they wear different gear but on the day this was taken (29/12/11) I had bought them both tartan tops and blue leggings from the M and S Sale and both wanted to try them out!


----------



## roze

Gorgeous photo EK! I don't like to dress
Mine alike either but they will otherwise want what the other one is wearing ! 

A big hello to everyone else. 

Had long discussion w DH re in laws and their attempts  to destabilise us as increasingly unhappy still about how they can think they can cause so much damage and then act as if it's business as usual . DHs own reaction just didn't challenge it. He agrees with that now.  Most of this recorded in print last summer but more recently the Xmas business of ' this card and cheque are only for 4 of you, not her etc. 
We are jointly going to tell FIL some house rules and state the position re the children. They cannot really continue with any contact if they are not going to see them again ever. He has made it impossible for us to go over there on both personal and financial levels as he reneged on his offer to pay.  DD will only ask why she isn't going back to see them. She already asks why they don't come to see her. We are going to insist he tells her why he can't/ won't come here  . So he not we needs to address that one. Their behaviour impacts on our lives a great deal which is why I want to tackle things properly this year and free up our emotional energies for us and our family.  For the best as it s got
The potential to wreck our family and I worry about the stress it puts on DH. 

Will pop in later this weekend - love to everyone. 

Roze x


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooooh lovely photo Jo !!!  Your children look so happy and beautiful !!  I would say it doesn't matter whether they wear the same or not ...... what's most important is whether they are having a great time whatever they are doing !!!!  It's great to hear from you !  It's so sad when someone disappears from FF and you have no way of contacting them !  So pleased you are still around !       


Roze, do you ever sleep ??!!       Your posts are always either really late or really early ! Will write more about your inlaws later but in a bit of a rush now !!  Thanks for your lovely messages on ** too... will be in touch.

I'm thinking too of lovely Giggles, every single day.            

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggles, just wanted to say you and your family are of course uppermost in our thoughts too...

All well here, just pottering around, DH taken Madeleine off for the afternoon, so just had an afternoon kip with snoring labrador by my feet - a real treat!! Madeleine has become very, ahem, 'assertive'. Caught her arguing with Mr Tumble on CBeebies this morning, so its not just me that is doing everything wrong at the moment! Thought she was swearing at me yesterday   ,  then realised she was saying 'fircone' and not something a lot less polite...

best wishes to all,

LML xx


----------



## bluebell

LML ..... Fircone !!        

My DD2 currently keeps saying "Bagga"  which is actually 'butter' but of course sounds otherwise !!  "Bagga Bagga Bagga.... more Bagga!"


Bloobs xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie to say thanks so much for your lovely messages- been a bit blurry round here while reading them! Loads and loads of love to you all. xx

PS On the theme of children saying funny things, Zoe's latest while we change her pooey nappy is "You like it, Daddy!" (or Mummy) Yes, we love sticky horrible stinky poo pants...! She is deffo keeping us going.


----------



## mini-me

GG,

DS has not long been potty trained and says he likes wee wees and poo poos, often descibing his poo in the potty as circular with bits in it such as beans!!  Can you imagine what the conversation will be like when they get together?!!

min-me 
xxx


----------



## bluebell

On Saturday DD1 went to Edinburgh with DH and DD's fave boyfriend to see Swallows and Amazons at the theatre.  Apparently DD1 said to her boyfriend "Why did the chicken cross the road?" and he dutifully said "I don't know, why DID the chicken cross the road?" to which DD1 replied ...."I don't cluckin' know!"      
Where did she get that from ??!!     Stern words are required !

Mini-me and Giggles, I love your sproggies and their toilet humour / fascination. Dd1 is obsessed with toilety jokes at the moment and DD2 is obsessed with bogies and puttign them "Outsye"  or "Ow cap fap" (through the cat flap).  

Love ya all !

Blooobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi Ladies,

Poos and wee's are a fave topic of discussion in our house!  Hopefully we can start toilet training the twins at Easter. 

Bloobs, bagga bagga is a favourite term amongst stockbrokers in posh Surrey and also amongst frustrated Australians I believe. 

We are still not a well house. I started antibiotics on Friday which are quite strong and giving me a headache. No pain no gain however.  Really not sure if I'll be back at work this week either as still feel awful mainly for that reason. However I worry less about that now I have children as I realise I'm the priority in getting better and bosses will just have to be unhappy about it. They will probably ask me to work from home however dont really feel up to that either .

DD has also been ill today but perked up lunchtime in time for a brief bit of snowballing but thats all the activity shes done today!

How is the snow where you all are?  Its been a few inches here but no further snowfall after last night so should disappear in the next few days.

love to you all- keep warm,

roze xx


----------



## Izzy x

GG, We have been thinking of you all so much. I think it was a good plan to write the letter to the clinic. They do need to know how you feel about the treatment you received from them and a guess that there are lots of questions you would like answering. Did DH go back to work this week? If he did, i hope that you have been alright. It sounds like you have a really good group of friends around you. I can understand why you might want to wait to return to certain classes though. I guess that you have to take things at your own pace and, like you said, you have your own coping strategies that work for you and have helped you in the past. You and DH are such an amazing team. Taking things at your own pace is all you can do really i guess. 
I know exactlywhat you mean about the HRT! I find things much harder when i am not on it and so does DH! I can't explain how woolly my head feels as well. I have found a new pharmacy in my area that will deliver it to my door for free (i do have to pay for the prescription). I am really pleased about that because they always gave me trouble at the local pharmacy, taking me into a isolation room and asking if the Dr had prescribed the correct drug........nearly every time! 
On the last part of your post you said that you might consider trying again in the future. I do hope that you get your questions answered and you feel able to do this. 
xxxxxxxxxxxx
Izzyx


----------



## Izzy x

Roze, Sorry to hear you have been poorly and on the anti-bi. Hope you are starting feel a bit better. I guess they should be kicking in a bit now. We had quite a bit of snow this morning and so we were out sledging / snowbaling etc. Up until now DS1 has liked the idea of snow but not actually getting cold in it. This year he loved it and hurtled off on his sledge shouting at the top of his voice! I do hope that you find a resolution with you in-laws. Like you said, dispute is so draining. We had a dispute a couple of years ago with DH's sister who went nuts when we asked her not to tell her children that ours are donor conceived (we felt that we anted to tell our children first and protect them from being told first by their cousins). She refused to cooperate and so we no longer contact her.  It must be sad for DH but he is so annoyed with her that he does not seem to get too bothered. You have considered your situation so carefully and so i'm sure that the solution that you have come to is the right one for your family. 

Earthkit, beautiful, happy children. 

Hello to everyone else. I hope that you have found some snow to play in today. xxx
Izzy x


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Fortunately/sadly - depending on your view-  the snow is going but it looks like more is coming next weekend. All the local kids go sledging in the local park as there is a hill there but we didnt but hopefully DH can take DD to do this as its great fun.

GG- As Izzy says writing to the clinic is a good idea if it helps to put your mind at rest about certain things and gives you more information.  I do hope you find the answers you need.

Hope everyone is keeping warm. The longer days are very heartening aren't they- it was still only dusk  down here at 5.30pm this evening. 

love to everyone,

roze x


----------



## earthe kitt

Thanks for your lovely comments about the little uns - they look nicer than they are. I so wish they would stop fighting.
GG - I can't get you out of my head (as kylie says) I wish I could use words to express how sad I am for you as eloquently as some of the other ladies on here.
Roze, I must look back on whats been going on re your family, my own approach is to cut people out if they're adding to the stress of life, don't need that.
Love to all - will catch up soon.
I have a day off next week (woo hoo) so will catch up then
Snowing here at the mo, about an inch and a half  in St Albans - keep warm everybody and drive safely
Jo


----------



## Grumpygirl

Love the pic, Jo- also lovely to have you posting here again. So nice to keep up with some golden oldies. 

Just popping in as Zoe has a bug and I have a bit of PC time while she snoozes. We've just been out in the forest for a snowy walk but needed to make the most of it as it's rather slushy. Poor little thing has had a vomiting bug and we just went to the GP to check out a rash she also got. All fine and the GP also checked my BP which has been elevated. Better today so that's good. I've had 4 visits from the local midwifery team in 2 1/2 weeks which is above and beyonf the call of duty I think, but am under the head midwife and she is just so lovely. She sits there for an hour or more and just listens or asks the right questions. V.sympathetic and caring and has really helped me to have an outlet that isn't making me feel like I'm going a bit   . 

We now have a date for Barnaby's funeral which will be on the 28th February. It seems such a long way away but will give us time to plan things as we would like them. It just seems wrong to be needing to plan a funeral at all but I am sure it will help us to grieve. Not that we need much help...

We're waiting now for an appointment from the hospital to meet the consultant as a 6 week follow up, also we're waiting for the post mortem and to hear what the Docs make of what happened. We have been told it's nothing we could have done differently and that it's just bad luck but obviously we would like to know as much as we can about what happened. Without the full post mortem we didn't consent to (we only wanted an external PM) they may know less but it seemed like a placental issue and they can analyse that to their heart's content.

We had a letter back from the clinic in less than a week, pretty much saying they did nothing wrong which was as we expected. They were never going to admit anything but we still feel like we didn't give little B the best chance at a crucial time whatever they say. Yes, it may be something that may have happened anyway but we will never feel he had everything we could have given him. Despite their 5 page response there is nothing they have said that changes our experience of feeling like the process was about paperwork and money. We were just spoilt by Penny's care at Serum I think. At various points in my pregnancy we would have expected some contact from them and had none- a simple phone call or email would have made all the difference. They asked that we go in for a consultation to discuss things and also talk about our frozen embryo. I can't think of anything I'd like less right now- to go somewhere we felt we weren't cared for to talk about our future treatment. We have even thought of shipping the embryo over to Penny but she doesn't really like FET anyway and for just 1 embie it seems like a major faff. Talking about things with the midwife and whether or not we try again she said it must be such a hard decision whether to try again or not, but also that she was worried about who could help us going forward if we have no trust in our UK clinic. Going to Greece means anonymous donation which would have been fine before Zoe and her knowing where she came from but we do  have concerns about a future child feeling like they can never find out. I just don't think we'd trust anyone else to help us after this experience. Lots to think about. DH and I have talked about trying again and the fear of the same happening again is huge- for me it's about whether or not I can just say to myself we tried everything, and now I don't. It feels like what has happened shouldn't be our only experience of pregnancy and birth, especially having come so far. Really want a magic wand or a crystal ball to somehow know we wouldn't need to go through another 5 IVFs to get lucky. 

Anyone got any words of wisdom? For now we're just taking things day by day but it's hard not to think about all the consequences of what we have chosen so far and what could happen from choices we make going forward. I really don't want Zoe's early childhood to be about our unhappiness as she is our little light and she makes us so happy. 

Lots of love to you all, and a special good luck bump rub to LML, plus a big fat kiss to baby Ghislaine.
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS Roze, I'm with Jo- people that have let me down in the past have caused a lot of upset and hurt but in the end they have proved their spurs (or lack thereof) so to speak, and unless there is a good reason like they have their own personal grief, illness or whatever that would excuse their behaviour I am afraid I have a v.short fuse. I like everyone until they cross me and then it takes an awful lot to change my mind. Life is too short- do what makes you and your family happy. xx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly my love, you, your Dh and little Zoe have constantly been in my thoughts. Its good to know that you are in such caring hands where the midwives are concerned. I am so sorry that the clinic has treated you so badly. It sounds like they are just trying to cover their backs. Someone should be held accountable for performing that initial scan so badly and for giving you wrong advice on medication based on that scan. I so wish I could take some of this away from you and somehow made the load a little lighter. As for future treatments, I can understand that you want to discuss the option and I know it is not straight forward because of the implications of anonymous donation and the huge emotional cost of 'Can I go through this again?', but also please go easy on yourselves. You have been through so much and right now you are still in the early days of grief, where sometimes getting through from hour to hour takes huge emotional and physical strength. There is a lot for you to think through but allow yourself the time to just rest your thoughts. 


I hope little Zoe gets better soon. Poor little love.                     to you Giggles. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks, Sasha. I know it is all raw right now, it's just about having some hope I guess. Like it hasn't all been for nothing. The clinic never did a scan, they told me to stop meds based on the beta hcg blood results. Really I could have done with staying on the meds for a week or more and then having a scan but we just got told to stop so we did. Your posts have been so thoughtful and lovely, had me in tears lots but mean a lot. Thankyou xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Giggly,

It's right to hold on to hope, because that hope will spur you on through the painful times. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now, the physical emptiness of not having Barnaby inside you anymore and the grief of losing not only him but the life you had envisioned that you would share with him. So sorry hun, I misunderstood about the clinic. However, their results must have been faulty as you clearly had a viable pregnancy. I don't want to make you cry but just want you to know how much I care for you, Dh and Zoe. I am so sad that that you are going through this grief and I have tears in my eyes as I type.

Sending all my love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Dear GG, I would like to consider things, your situation and your previous posts a bit more fully before responding. I dont know if I can offer any wisdom. Right now I just want to acknowledge your pain and grief that you are going through and to let you know that we are listening and here to support you. It is very easy to say the wrong thing on this sort of media or to say something with an unintended meaning. What has happened to you  has been absolutely dreadful and I dont know how I would have coped.  From my own experience of other types of  bereavement within my own family  I just know it is so easy for one clumsy expression or the wrong words from someone  to throw someone into complete despair as sometimes people in that situation pin so much on other what other people say. yet that probably shouldnt stop anyone from trying as otherwise no one will do any talking and a brick wall goes up.  I think that's why I think you really do need as well as the support of friends,  careful professional counselling both on whats happened to you  and the prospect of future treatment or not.  Ive come across this service at one of our local hospitals in a fertility department- we werent patients there but we went with a problem and they offered us counselling on the NHS all the same. We found it very good. The skill was not to give us prescriptive answers but to get us to vocalise our questions and to try and find our own answers and to get things into some sort of perspective. That is I suppose why counselling is such a skilled service. Perspective is so easily lost whenever you are presented with a bad situation and need to deal with many things on many different levels.
All I will say is that is natural for us all to look for reasons when outcomes arent good and we tear ourselves apart trying to find answers and taking responsibility for it al. I am also aware that you need answers and wonder if you could see an experienced obstetrician with experience of early pregnancy and infertility to see whether on the balance of probablilities, your early experience had any bearing on the outcome?. In respect of getting answers to your main question that sort of advice as well as the PM results.  I think anyone would feel that they never did enough. I think thats part of human nature though especially where children are concerned.  As Sasha has said, you must take this time to rest. Some things will piece themselves together and make sense, others wont. at least not for some time.

I will post more when I think I can add anything further.

all my love and hugs,  

roze


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Giggly,

I think Roze's reply is full of wisdom. Sorry if I have written anything that has been insensitive or misleading. I guess we just all want to try our best to help you through this painful time as much as we can.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, just poppng in but wanted to say that I am v.unlikely to take offense about anything you lovely lot say- don't ever worry about that! Sasha- your words only moved me to tears because I guess that because of your own experiences you have hit the nail on the head. It's very helpful to have friends you can bounce ideas off who understand the complexity of the situation with empathy, but who also have known you for a long time and who have experience of similarly difficult decisions to make. 

Lirac- thanks for your PM, lots to take in and consider. Don't worry about the b/f'ing- in France you wouldn't be bothering anyway as they prefer on the whole to bottle feed. Zoe was bottle fed from day 1 and she is perfectly healthy, her routine was sorted v.early on and she is just fine. xx

I guess we just have to take the time to consider our options and the aftermath of what has happened, when I'm not hormonally challenged! 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS I have also just re-read the letter from the clinic and in a number of places they did admit that they could have handled things differently and would look to review their processes. I guess we were just looking for them to say they felt like us that I should have had the luteal support in the period when they had said I wasn't pregnant. I feel a bit less angry having re-read it actually, I think right now we're grieving so much that we can't really see the wood for the trees and that includes reading letters. I do think that no medical professional ever wishes for the worst case scenario.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear Giggly,

I've been sitting here for ages trying to think of how to say something to help - I'm not succeeding very well, but just want to add my support to everyone else's... I think of you, Barnaby and your lovely family often... and trust that time, lots of support, and your own amazing attitude to everything that has been thrown at you will bring you to a better place... 

Lirac - I was talking with a friend about how Madeleine chats away now, and she said at 2, her daughter knew 100's of words; her son, when he was 2, could say exactly 9 words! But he caught up, no worries now... It's not nice when someone 'official' throws something out there though - at Madeleine's last eye appointment, they mentioned that children with squints often don't develop 3d vision - that's been playing on my mind ever since... Ghislaine sounds delightful. Look forward to chatting soon, whenever suits...

Roze, I'm with Giggly, some people prove they aren't worth it -  I haven't seen my Dad for years, he's not seen Madeleine, it upset me for a long time, it doesn't anymore, there are too many other lovely people in mine and Madeleine's life for it to be an issue now... if Madeleine asks to see him when she's older, I could let that happen via my brother, we'll cross that bridge if it happens...

Love to everyone, we enjoyed the snow ('thnow' as M calls it), ready for it to go now!!

LML xxxxxx


----------



## Bree

Dear Lirac, it sounds as if you have been having really hard time with no sleep and Ghislaine not taking to the breast feeding. Its extremely sensible of you to start bottle feeding, well done! Babies get most of the antibodies they need from us in the first 2 weeks. Modern formula is so sophisticated and so much science and research goes into making it brilliant baby nutrition.

GG, Your own wisdom of taking things day by day is the best. But its impossible to stop thoughts going round in circles. I wish I had that crystal ball to lend you! 

Love to all, Bree x


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

GG - Hiya hun, as ever you amaze me with your strength to make such a heartfelt and informative post. The lovely ladies on here have replied with such wisdom and empathy. I'm sure it is a help for you to know how much you are loved and thought of. Since you have posted I have been wracking my tiny brain for a helpful reply...I have even been dreaming about you. In the dream I was talking to you face to face and I had so many helpful things to say (wish I had woken up and written them down!). I am obviously more help when asleep...which may have been said to me before!!!    
All I know is that whatever you decide to do and however you decide to do it will be the right decision.
Thinking of you and sending you a big  

Bluebelle - Hows things with you? I loved DD1's latest joke...I've even told it myself a couple of times!!  

Lirac - Glad to hear that Ghislaine is doing well. I bottle fed Daisy from the start. I never wanted to breastfeed and I don't think that it has made any difference to her at all. It did make my life a lot easier at the time though!    
I'm sorry that you have had these concerns raised with Sam. These "so called" experts do annoy me...every child talks, walks and potty trains in the end! Does it really matter at what speed this is learnt? x

LML - How are you?  How are you feeling? How many weeks are you now? Love that Madeline calls the snow..thnow...bless! so cute. x

Sasha - Loving seeing your pictures on **. You sound very happy and it is so wonderful to see and hear. Really pleased that things are going well for you. You deserve it. Hope your two little one's are okay also, x

Jo! - Great to hear from you and wonderful to see a pic of your beautiful children. How are you? How is life treating you? x

Roze - Sorry that you have all these issues....family is never straight forward is it? I know you will make the best decision for you and your gorgeous family. 

Izzy - How are you and your lovely boys?

Better go as at work, just wanted to say a quick hello to you all and let you know that I am thinking of you!
All is good with me. Daisy is a complete joy and makes me smile lots. No wonder it took us 14 years and 14 transfers to get her....she is very special   

Love to all,
Bel, x


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies !

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to all my FF buddies !!

Roze, it's so annoying that you're still getting all this inlaw hell, especially as you deal with it in such a calm and dignified way.  I agree with all the others ....  fill yours and your lovely DDs lives with people that make you feel happy and people that value you for who you are and that life is too short for wasting time on any other people.  I have an analogy that I developed that often helps me in life.  I see people like petrol pumps!!  If i meet up with someone and I come away feeling all happy and energised, or even if it is a sad meeting, that I come away feeling calm and that we have resolved something and/or felt a real empathy, then all is well.  If I come away feeling all drained / negative .. then that petrol pump is no good for filling me up and I won't go there again !!!  I had to 'dump' a long-standing friend a couple of years ago as our relationship had gone really wierd.  She was permanently angry with me, either for not phoning, or for not understanding her, or not asking her the right questions.  Whenver we spoke on the phone, I felt like I was on trial.  When we went on holiday together (which she used to do a lot) she would be constantly whining about e.g. her paranoia about food hygiene.  She also hates kids, and would make me feel really awful about prioritising DD1s needs.  She was often depressed but whenever I tried to comofrt or encourage her it wouldn't help.  I therefore decided she was a crap petrol pump for me and dumped her.  It definitely was best for both of us.  It was really hard to do but life is too short for people that aren't right for you or you for them. I know it isn't the same for you and the inlaws as they are family, but I still think you need to think of yourselves and do what you need / want to do, not what you feel you ought to do. Good luck and keep us posted !!!        


Giggles, my luvverrrrrr.  You are being so brave.  Well done you for looking into all those options.  I know what you mean exactly about how almost having something, and then not, is so much more unsettling  than never having had it in the 1st place.  I still feel sad about DD2's twin, and feel that someone is missing,  and still see DD2 as a twin and that her sister should be with us.  It is still bitter/sweet for me to see twins (sorry Roze I hope you don't mind me saying this, but you are so lovely I know you'll understand), but if I had never been pg with twins then of course I wouldn't have this hurt.  I can completely understand how you feel you want to be pg again. It's only natural.  Have you been in touch with Penny ?  What did she suggest ? Is it impossible under Greek law for you to bring along a named donor with you ? (e.g. Jane or another surrogate ?).  Another thing I can relate to is the not knowing what caused it.  I think you are being incredibly strong by not having the full pm.  I had a pm with my little DD and  they couldn't find a cause of death.  I still blame myself, thinking I did too much walking on a holiday we were on just before we went for the scan when she had died.  It was at DH's family's holiday cottage and I must admit I still feel uncomfortable going there as I know that is where my little girl left me.  In that cottage I had horrible dreams about DD1 dying around the time that my little twin died, so it's all a horrible memory.  However I make myself go there so that I can cover over those memories with newer much happier experiences.  It's the only way to deal with it ... face on.  I take comfort, and hope that you and your lovely DH do too, in the fact that over time that sharp niggling feeling that it was my fault, (or in your case the hospital's fault) will soften, and that although the memory will always be there, that it will get easier to deal with with time, as all things do.  I am here for you GG any time.         I'm not expecting any calls but I just want you to know I am thinking of you every day.


Love to everyone else.  For those of you who are on **, I love seeing photos of all your gorgeous chickabids !!  

Must get on with some work now !
Blooobs


----------



## bluebell

Me again !!

It's my big DD's birthday today !  Being such a tomboy she is loving her prezzies like Pokemon cards, dinosaur boardgames, Scooby Doo Hoodie etc etc etc.  Grandma (MIL) gave her a plastic pram with a plastic baby.  It just shows how well she doesn't know her !       At about 7pm last night she said "Mum, can we bake something for me to take to school ?"....so I had to throw together some banana and pecan muffins !!     

It was little DDs birthday last week.  We went out for a curry to a restaurant she loves where they have a huge fishtank in the middle full of coy carp and big goldfish and the owners let the DDs feed them !  We also went to a soft play place with some buddies and swimming.

On Sat we have a party with 20 or so sproggies coming ... an joint DD1 and DD2 party with jungle theme and loads of painting / art !  Waaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhh heeeelllllllpppppp !!   

Love to you all,
Bloooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY TO LOVELY DD1!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A FAB DAY!!!

Love,

Sasha, Bella and Daniel xxx

p.s. Bloobs, sorry I've been so rubbish with sending birthday cards this year. I'll call for a chat in the next few days and then Bella and I can sing 'Happy Birthday' to DD1 down the phone. Ear plugs at the ready


----------



## Bel

Happy Birthday to the lovely DD1!!! (and DD2)

     from Daisy x

Hope you have a great time...Jungle theme eh? What are you going as Bluebelle??   

Lots of love to you all,
Bel,x


----------



## roze

Dear ladies,

Cant believe DD1 is 6 already!  Happy Birthday! 6 is such a scary age the age when children become very aware of the shortcomings of their parents I think so not sure how Ill cope with that one. Tips please!

Thanks for all the help on the inlaws. Sorry if its become an obsession. Both FIL and step MIL now dispatched from my heart and head. You are all absolutely right. Petrol pump analogy especially useful here!  Feel very sad for DH re the way they have treated him especially as he has given them so many reasons to be proud of him so  he is my only concern now really.

Giggles, thinking of you lots. Cant find the words to express what I would really like to say however I doubt whether they would be enough. Hope to be around for you in the coming weeks, months, and years if I can be of any use.

Bloobs, same for you dear heart.  Never really thought that pain goes away completely so not surprised at what you say and understand perfectly.

wishing all you lovely ladies a peaceful evening and a good nights sleep. Spring might spring tomorrow apparently, albeit for one day only.

roze xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Happy happy birthday to the baby bluebells!! Sounds like great fun where you are - arty party mayhem sounds great!!!!

Loving the weather here today, had couple hours in garden today with m, 16 degrees!! Hoping it stays nice for weekend as off to coast for a last hurrah!!

Lots of love
Lml xxxxx


----------



## eagle738

Gigglygirl - your inbox is full, so just on the off chance you are reading here: Thinking of you as the 28th is getting closer. Hope you can give little Barnaby a lovely good bye, and some closure for yourselves. Life can be so cruel  

Eagle x


----------



## crusoe

I'm thinking of you too GG, very hard and with lots of love....    


Crusoe x


----------



## Bel

Lisa,

We are thinking of you so much too. Sending lots of love and a big hug....  

Lots of love,
Bel,x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly and family - in our thoughts also...

LML xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly and family,

Thinking of you.   

With much love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## bluebell

...and hugs and kisses from me too             
Bloooobs xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly,


Like all the other lovely ladies on here, I just wanted to let you know how much you, Dh and Zoe have been in my thoughts. Know that even though we can't be there in person to support you, you are close to all of our hearts. I know you will do little Barnaby proud. He knew how much his mummy, daddy and big sister loved him.      


All my love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles, Just wanted to say you are in my thoughts today,  as so many others have said, I just cannot find the right words to express what I want to say..so I'm just sending you and your family the biggest of hugs as you say goodbye to your little boy today..

with much love,

Deb xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thankyou as ever, ladies. Today has been so hard, but also we know we gave him the right send off and as my Mum said to me, there was so much love for him in the room. We just had DH, me, my parents, my MIL and my brother. We chose two poems as readings and one of them about a snowdrop, hence for those who had asked us about flowers, we suggested planting some for their garden. We have been very touched by the number of friends and family who have gone to the trouble of doing it. It helps so much to feel we have people who care about us, and that includes you lovely lot. xx 

After the funeral we went to the beach and floated his flowers, then released a helium balloon with messages for him. We watched it fly up and up until we could no longer see it and it felt symbolic to us. We miss him so much but we know he has gone. I so hope he knows how much he is loved and that someone is looking after him for us. I know we have plenty of people here who have lost and as Bloobs said to me, it's nice to imagine him holding hands with her Hazel. I can imagine that. 

Sending you all masses of hugs and love, and as ever thanks for your love and support. xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles that sounds so perfect     

I am picturing the balloon disappearing as a tiny dot in the big sky above the lovely sea.  You are so clever and so strong.  I miss him too an you must miss him a billion times more   Like your mum said, he was so loved.  

Loads of love and the biggest of hugs and trillions of kisses

You old pal, Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Giggles,


Sounds perfect - we were all thinking of you so much. Thank you for taking the time to post, we were all so hoping to hear from you. Little b will always be remembered by us all. 
You are so strong...you continue to amaze me. We are planting snowdrops next to our 'Henry' rose bush, so they will be well looked after.


Sending you the biggest hug ever, 
Lots of love, 
Bel x


----------



## sandyw

Giggly- thinking of you all, 

Sandyxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

How are you today Giggles ?  I hope it has been sunny down there for you.  I went for a bike ride today and it was so lovely and spring like and I looked at all the snowdrops.  It was so warm the bumblebees were already out and the larks were singing.    Thinking of you every day.   

Loads of love to everyone,

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloobs, will try and ring you later, I did promise on Sunday and here we are on Thursday...   Bit of a big week... I know- excuses, excuses!

Hope you lovely lot are enjoying the spring sunshine. We've been out and about today and it was such a mood liftener. Is that a real word?! 

Loads of love to you all xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggles,


I saw snowdrops in Hyde Park yesterday and thought of you and little Barnaby. Glad that you are finding the sunshine soothing, long may it last. Sending you lots of hugs.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Sasha,


Whoop whoop!!!!     
Congratulations......I had goose bumps today when you announced your news!!! Just told dh, he is Over the moon for you too!


Lots of love,
Bel x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, we have loads of snowdrops here at the moment...   

Sasha....?!! Spill!!

LML xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello LML !!  How is your bump?  Would love to hear your news. 
Bloobs x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yes, come on and give us the good news, both of you- Sasha and her plans and LML and her bump . How is little Ghislaine doing as well? xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies, all well here, thanks for asking. Last scan last week, we were tempted but didnt find out sex  Only 4 weeks to go - gulp! Excited and daunted! 

Trying to enjoy last few weeks of being able to give m my full attention, she's adorable - and testing all the boundaries! Mostly lovely, but some days wakes up in a stink, and everything i do/say is wrong all day!! Eg. Couple of weeks ago:
"look madeleine, its been snowing".
"no it hasnt"
"yes, look its all white"
"t'isn't. It's pink" ... Etc etc 

moved her to a toddler bed last week to free up the cot, and we've been having lots of nighttime visits...whereas she used tO conk out for 11 hrs solid in her cot, so we did kick ourselves a bit. She is gradually settling, we keep taking her back to her room, and she'll stay if we wait outside... But it's hard when its the early hours and she's saying 'mummy tuddle me, mummy strOke my hair...' and you know that she'd be straight asleep again if we took her into bed. I was thinking I should take my laptop and keep up with you all when I'm standing on the landing at 4 am!!! 

Hope you are all ok... Does anyone hear from any of the ladies who used to be on the 'tx or not' thread ?

Lml xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Sorry for being so sporadic in my posting but life has truly never been so busy.


Not a day goes by when I don't think of you Giggles or of little Barnaby    .


LML, wow you're so close now. Where has the time gone?


Thanks Bel, for your lovely words   

Sorry I meant to post on here the same time as I made the announcement on ********, but you've probably guessed it already... M proposed and I said a big fat 'Yes!!!' So we are getting married on August the 11th, 2012. I've already sold my house in Herts and it looks like we are going to be moving down to Kent sometime in April. I can't wait. It's getting harder and harder to leave M every Sunday night (we need to be back for school on Monday morning) knowing that I won't see him for a few days, but that's life for us right now. M is such a gift. He has all that I could possibly hope for in a husband and more. He also loves the children and is looking forward to being their Dad. I also get the added blessing of his 16 year old daughter who is just lovely, and is fully supportive of us getting married. So there you have it in a nutshell. It sounds like a whirlwind relationship but I feel like I have known M for years and he feels the same. It's just been a lovely time of getting to know each other and growing more in love. 


Ooops, I've got school run in the morning so I need to be getting up the wooden hill. Love to you all.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi There Girls,
Sasha - Couldn't be more happier for you an M...you just 'know' sometimes when a realtionship is for keeps, and you two are definately that!!! I can't believe that last time we met you had just been on your first date and now you have a date for the wedding...it is the most amazing news and it couldn't happen to a lovelier person.         So so happy for you. DH sends his congratulations too!!! xxxxxx 
LML - Wow...not long now eh? So exciting...you must be so busy as Daisy alone is keeping me on my toes at the moment, never mind being heavily pregnant aswell!! Take care x
Giggly - Think of you everyday hun. Hope you are all okay and managing to take one day at a time. Sending you lots of love, x
Bloobs - How are you? What have you been up to?
I am due to go into hospial this month for another small op relating to endo. I have had many of these over the years, but this is the first time that I go onto the ward as a Mum. Only you girls will understand that comment as I'm sure you have all been in similar situations over the years of infertility....the ward we have to have our procedures on is always the same as the gynae and I am usually the person in the next bed to a patient that doesn't know how lucky they are (if you know what I mean?!!)....infuriating at the best of times, but I have been known to tell them how lucky they are in a very firm fashion more than once....maybe I will be able to control myself this time?!! 
Anyway love to all,
Bel, x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha, so, so thrilled to hear your amazing news!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! You deserve every happiness -   We must meet up soon, as would love to hear more...! Do you have any week days off? - you could come over!! Getting nervous about being too far from home now, though I've been told that I'm likely to go overdue as this is what happened with M... Definitely must meet up before you go anyway!! xxxxxxxx

Bel - good luck with the op. Know what you mean about other people - someone at playgroup (with a very loud voice) was telling everyone how fertile she is this morning - I doesn't get to me so much these days, but still, internally I'm saying 'SHUT UP'!! You never know what anyone else in the room is going through... Good for you for saying it out loud, I say...

Bad night last night - waivering in our 'putting her back to bed' resolve - advice please!!

Love to you all,

LML xxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So completely over the moon for you as you know.  Talk about a pair of fast movers, eh? But life is far too short not the take the bull by the horns and make the most of every possible second of happiness. I am so pleased.     Your wedding anniversary will be really similar to ours- ours is 7th or 8th of August, depending on which piece of paper you look at- the Greek official who did our civil service in Kefalonia got the date wrong! We'll be out there for our 10th anniversary this summer  May you have many happy anniversaries, my lovely. xx

Bel- all the very best for your op. I know exactly what you mean about people in neighbouring beds in the hospital- maybe if it is worrying you it might be possible to call ahead of time and make them aware you may find it difficult? They can sometimes locate you away from others or even in a separate room although personally I see nothing wrong in giving someone insensitive a piece of your mind! I find these things easier now that I have Zoe but am finding bumps very difficult at the moment. I can cope with babies as they're not mine but bumps are hard under the current circumstances. Not FF bumps, before LML gets worried!! Am always v. chuffed for anyone who has struggled to have their baby. 

LML- I also have friends like that at playgroup although my local ladies are brill and just v.caring. Comments like those make me go GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRR! As for sleeping regimes I currently have a little lady in my bed snuggling up to me so am not much help to you, although she has just projectile vomited this evening after an afternoon of snoozing, headache and temperature. Most of the time she is brilliant at night but recently has been getting up at 6am and pacing around our room until we hear her. We're getting very good at ignoring her and pretending we're asleep, although I did say to DH that when she's bigger she's going to become a shepherdess! Is M looking forward to the new arrival? Loads of luck to you  xx

AFM, our days are up and down and right now I think the main thing getting us through is spending time together as a family. DH is sadder than I've seen him before and work is pretty dull for him so he's also hating that which doesn't help. I have been surprised by the depth of feeling I have for trying again, although we have to wait another 4 weeks or more for the results from the hospital before we know if we can or should. We really need to recoup for a while but have been so touched by all the support we have had from our lovely friends and family. You lot included. xx 

Big hugs to you all, and a special snog to the v.lovely Bloooooooooooooooooooooooooobs!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Giggly,

Wish there were some small way that I could help to take away your grief   . I understand about you wanting to try again and the strength of the urge to do so. Peny will give you sound advice on that and I think you too will also know when the time is right (whether it be 6 weeks, 6 months or longer). Being up and down is part and parcel of these early days hun, just be gentle on yourself because some days you'll be able to handle more than others. I am so sorry that your Dh is so upset at the moment. As painful as it is for you to see, at least he is letting his grief out and not bottling it up, which can be harder in the long term. As you say, take solace in the time that you can spend together as a family and take comfort in each other. We are all here for you *anytime *you need us.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,


I am touched and overwhelmed by all your lovely messages, thank you so much. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## sandyw

Sasha, am so thrilled and absolutely delighted with your news, many many congratulations- cant wait to hear all about those wedding plans!!- in detail!!!!

LML, so wonderful and on the countdown now... very very exciting, must also admit to having a little one that spends every night bedhopping, so hopeless with any advice at all

Bel, all the very  best for your op

Giggly, much love always

Sxxx


----------



## Bree

Sasha, WOW! Congratulations! That is amazing news.          . I am so happy for you. 

Giggly, trying again is an amazing and positive and life affirming step. Be guided by Penny re timing. You are  a totally brilliant inspiration to me!!

LML, gosh thats flown by, I cant believe you're almost due. Loads of good vibes to you.

Love Bree xx


----------



## bluebell

Morning lovelies!!

I thought I'd say hello as we are unexpectedly confined to the house after an all night pukathon by DD2 .... her 1st puking since she was a newborn !!      We were supposed to have firends over for lunch today but have had to cancel.

Sasha, lovely buddy !!, MEGA CONGRATULATIONS  to you and your DH to be !!!!!                   spin   

I am so happy for you and it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely to feel the warmth of your incredible happiness.  You deserve this so much, and you deserve for your life to be plain sailing, happy and easy from now on !  Can't wait to meet your man !! 

Giggles, me old chum, throwing you a bucket load of snoggeroonies down there from up here !  There you go ... have you got them yet ?   ........and here's one of these too   ............................................. ........and one of these   

You and DH are such stars.  I hate to think of you goth so sad. We all feel so helpless.  You are bloody toughies though so I have all faith in you.  Am thinking so often of little Barnaby, our little Abroadies buddy.  I'm blowing kisses to him now.  

I can COMPLETELY  relate to the depth of feeling of wanting to try again, and after all why shouldn't you ?  You are young and strong, and you have the lovely Dr Penny who obviously has such a soft spot for you, so you are in the best of hands.     

Bree, nice to hear from you   

Bel, good luck with your op.  I can relate to that.  When I had to go in to have a laporotomy to remove my adhesions, not only was it the same surgery as a CS (cruel irony), but I was surrounded by mummies and even pg women having various things done.  It was excruciating at times.  Hope it all oges OK and big hugs to Daisy, DH and Barney !!   

LML, I loved your pink snow story !!!  So excited for you that your littl'un will be with you soon.  Take loads of care !!     

Loads of love to everyone,

Bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,
Looking at the times that many of the posts go on this thread, we are such night owls! Hope DD2 is feeling much better Bloobs, has done well to get to the grand old age of 2 without a sick day though......sounds like she has gone projectile to make up for it! I guess you also have a fridge full of food for your guests......thats  something for you to chomp through this week then.....hope you've got some treats! 
LML: I am the worst person to ask about night sleeping. DS2 is cuddled up with me most nights! I did try standing outside the door but didn't have enough willpower when i knew he would settle in our bed. Good luck tonight!
Giggly: Hope DD is feeling much better now. There is so much going around at the moment. DS1 had a high temperature last night just as we had both got ourselves dressed up to go on a big night out. We did still go out but returned early and i didn't drink........... he was as right as rain when he got up this morning! Glad to hear that you are feeling so supported by those around you. I do fully understand your feelings about going forward with treatment.  
Sasha, so glad to read your happy news. That is just so exciting for you all. Your happiness shines through your post! Well done for selling your house.....ours has been for sale for ever! 
Hello to everyone else. Hope you all had a good weekend. 
We are just starting to work out how to talk to DS1 about the ED. I remember a dinosaur book that i read when he was younger which i think i will track down. I thought at the time that the story  would lead nicely onto talking about the wonderful lady who gave Mummy an egg. I guess its all quite light at this point as he is still young. 
Take Care Everyone


----------



## roze

Ladies,

a big but tired hello from me! Had a relaxing weekend with hardly any activities whatsoever apart from going out on Friday evening. Managed to bath all three girls and myself this morning between breakfast and lunch and after that I just wanted to lie down- (and evaporate)!

Bloobs, lovely as always to read your cheery posts.

GG, thinking of you too a great deal and love your ** posts and photos.

Sasha, you have gone quiet but no doubt planning the big day and house move?

LML, good luck with whats coming up!

Lirac, hope you are ok, and getting some rest?

Bel, good luck with the op; is this day surgery?  I have to go in for a small procedure at the end of this month which I was quite anxious about but not really any more. But just hate the hospital environment as people just say the wrong thing whatever, dont they and theres no choice about who you have in the next bed. 

Some of you will know I had a cancer scare starting just before Xmas- I was referred for a scan to take place in January but it all took longer than expected. It was strange having a scan when I wasnt either pregnant or having tx. Anyway, the scan indicated trouble ahead so I was referred to a fast track cancer gynae consultant in was actually seen within a week- which sort of panicked me even more but as my GP said, they had to assume cancer due to my symptoms and it did mean I got fast attention, even faster due to someone elses cancelled appointment. The second scan ( this time done by a consultant in a different hospital) was more reassuring with the original problem mostly dismissed but to follow it through they need to do a proper look and also take samples for biopsy. But the consultant was reassuring that I had polyps only and that these were non cancerous but to sign off the investigation they need the samples.  The main risk factor for me is actually apparently having a multiple pregnancy which somehow increases the paper risk. Anyway, it all means me going in for day surgery at the end of this month under general anaesthetic- I did worry but then I have taken friends home from there before so think there is little to worry about as they always seemed fine. The good thing is that I had to have so many pre op tests ie EEG, blood pressure, and now a smear as well as the biopsies, blood tests for a range of things , that I feel I have had a real overhaul and MOT and am grateful that this has happened on our wonderful NHS. What I am having for precautionary reasons probably costs several £thousands and for once I dont have to pay for it. I might even get a rest as I will be 'off duty' from work and childcare for a whole day and wont be even changing a nappy until the next afternoon. I have even been promised a lie in and breakfast in bed on the Saturday!  Whoopee! Put like that, I cant wait! Amazing what constitutes a rest for some of us! I am now on meds for my BP as was too high when checked in hospital and they need to have three results within normal range before they will operate. Its not outragously high but I will never know the true situation as it always shoots up in a clinical setting especially when stressed which hospital visits normally bring on....

Bel, I hope you manage to get a rest too, reading lots of magazines etc and putting your feet up?

take care everyone, off to bed now as our usual Monday organisation nightmare stretches ahead of me....

roze xx


----------



## roze

PS sorry Bloobs meant to write to ask after Isobel too!  When I said your posts cheered me up I meant the other stuff!  I hope you arent too exhausted with all of that and have some washing machine capacity left!

best wishes,

roze xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just bobbing on to send a big hug to Bel for her op (whenever you're having it, lovely) and also to Roze. Sounds like you've had quite a scare but brilliant that you're getting such amazing care from the NHS. I think we feel failed by the NHS with fertility treatment but they are just fab with any hint of cancer treatment, even when it turns out to be nothing. Hope all goes well for you and that you enjoy your 'time off'- what a way to get a few hours peace and quiet! You really know how to treat yourself,Roze ...

Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## RSMUM

Bel - not sure when your op is but wanted to wish you all the best..hope all goes well and the Spring sunshine (?) helps you recover quickly hun x

Roze - OMG! Well, as Giggles says - what a way to get a mini-break! But, seriously, what a nightmare!! Big hugs to you and all the best..xx

I have been reading everyone's posts but I am WAY behind..so I just wanted to say helllo, I'm still here but never get a chance to comment..am amazed and delighted at Sasha's news - how wonderful Sasha! Lovely, and what a fab time to have a wedding....you sound so, so happy, it's lovely...HUGE congrats to you xx      

Giggles - how are you doing? I guess it's just a case of putting one foot in front of the other some days and just willing yourself forward....you are in my thoughts often hun...xxxxxxxxxxx

SO many others still her posting, it's lovely..but now,again, I have run out of time..from behind me at the kitchen table someone who should be eating their breakfast has just informed my " I brilliant!! i DONE A PATTERN!" oh-oh..   

Huge hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Ladies,

Hope you are all well. Just put the twins down for their nap and having some time to myself before the next phase of wanton destruction begins. Had a few days off for birthday but back tomorrow however having some time out from the routine was fantastic. 

My girls dismantled the toilet cistern at the weekend so spent lot of time putting a ballcock back together.  It all happened in the blink of an eye. I ought to hire them out to demolition firms.

Special hellos to Lirac and LML!  Hope to hear from you soon. LML, must be close now?

Mini me, we must arrange to meet up at some point?  We might be coming down your way at Easter.

A big hi to Bloobs as I know DD2 has had some issues with her knee. Hope its all getting sorted out and the pain relief managed better?

Another Mothers Day!  Went out for a meal with everyone which turned into mayhem as they all played up fantastically half way through the first course. I took DD1 to the loo and came back to find DH wrestling with the twins who were trying to climb out of their high chairs and complaining loudly.  The staff and other guests werent wonderful either on the tolerance front I have to say with the manager practically shooing us out of the door. They want the Mothers but not the kids clearly!  Still, we went round to a local playground where DD1 threatened to throw up but felt better when she saw the ice cream van, and they all got plastered with the stuff.  It was then I fully appreciated what being a mother really  means, and how awful it would be to not have a Sunday afternoon go drastically wrong due to independent feisty children kicking up a stink in a gastropub with everyone staring at us followed by the ice cream wars! Still wiping the stuff off the car seats!  C'est la vie!

all the best, will catch up soon,

roze  x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies - roze - your mothers day sounds like a corker - great you can keep your sense of humour about it...! Sorry to hear about your health scare, glad you are being looked after... 

My mothers day spent mostly covered in vomit  - Madeleine has 'slapped cheek virus' - happily much better today and eating for England. Only got just over 2 weeks to EDD - though enjoying the calm before the storm so don't mind if i am overdue again!! Enjoyed the lovely sunshine today... hope you are all ok, is the op over with Bel?

Izzy, very interested to know how you get on with telling DS about ED.- how old is he now? We also plan to tell... need to start thinking about it all... At the end of the day, I wouldn't change a thing, as we wouldn't have the lovely girl we have...but need to think about it  more from M's point of view...

Sasha - any chance of meeting before you are whisked away??!! 

Best wishes to all...

LML xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


LML, wow only 2 weeks to go!!! So excited for you. Not sure I can fit in a meet up before the school holidays as there is only 1 week before the easter holidays   . i want to keep up on your news though. Are you on ********?


Rose, so glad that there was nothing untoward going on and that the Dr's are sorting it. Enjoy your breakfasts in bed. 


Bloobs, I owe you a longer call   .


Giggly, I am going to put something in the post for you today.


Love to everyone. Busy few weeks ahead (we'll be away for the full easter holidays) and then hopefully we will be moving a week or two after we get back. It's all go but I am totally loving it and loving my very gorgeous husband.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all,
Just a quick but very massive THANKYOU to the lovely Sasha for sending me some real proper LOVE in the post ... Thanks so much, it is just lovely and is sitting on our bedroom chest of drawers right now. I would text you but can only see your home number on my phone, so in the meantime here's some proper love from me too.       

Seems like you and Martin have secretly tied the knot already? Hahaha!



Sasha B said:


> Love to everyone. Busy few weeks ahead (we'll be away for the full easter holidays) and then hopefully we will be moving a week or two after we get back. It's all go but I am totally loving it and loving my very gorgeous husband.
> 
> Sasha xxx


Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine? It's gorgeous here and I've been fed by my folks today as DH and DD are away at the MIL's. I have tonsilitis so am hiding away at home but debating whether a cold glass of white wine on my neighbour friend's patio later on would be compatible with antibiotics...  Can barely swallow so perhaps it would take me so long to drink it anyway it wouldn't make any difference. I have been offered 2 days a week from Sept in my most local school which would be ace, 2 days a week teaching is almost unheard of but would be a job share with a girl who has a little boy Zoe's age and she wants to reduce her hours on return from having her second and suggested it to me and then the Head, who has offered me work the last 2 Septembers but for more hours than I wanted. So could be perfect, we'll see. I'm meeting with him on Monday. My parents have said they'd like to buy a motorhome to share with us so we're looking at doing that- half the cost  and we're planning to be away July and August next year. The girl I'd be job sharing with has agreed to work my days in July so feeling like it's a bit jammy really. Good that something seems to be going right for us. This week I've had tonsilitis, an exploding infected belly button (nice!) DH hurt his neck and the dog's stitches after some lump removal fell out! Zoe somehow seems to remain unscathed by the curse of the week- phew!

As for treatment plans, we will most likely try again if the hospital results show that we can. We have 2 weeks or so to wait still, although the results are back now. I do want to know as much as we can about what happened. We have one frostie but then after that we're thinking we'll do one more cycle and any frosties, then that will be it for us. I don't want to do this forever and we do have a great life just the 3 of us, it would just be a bonus is it worked. The one cycle and any remaining frosties could be either Jane donating for us next year (she'll be pregnant until Sept) or we can look at anonymous donation. All options I guess.

Thanks for all your support as ever  I think we're coming through things a bit and the lovely weather helps a lot. I will probably have a mini meltdown or six around the time of B's due date and when all my post natal buddies who were due at the same time have their babies but I think because of all the crud we've had before I am more accepting of what has happened than if it was the first pile of dung we'd been thrown, if that makes any sense at all. Being ill before brings out the rational side of me and makes me grateful for every day. Hence the pile of motorhome magazines in our house right now!

Big hugs to you all, and a special massive one to the lovely Sasha who brought a big smile to my face today. xx

love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Hi all

Hi Lirac, good to hear from you. Glad you are getting out and about and enjoying the weather!

Its been a strange week here. My op is next week and getting a little anxious about it now and dont feel its strictly clinically necessary which is putting me in a difficult dilemma really as to me General anaesthetics have their own risks. My BP has gone down with medication so at least I know that wont prevent the op. Hoping also that a sore throat or cold doesnt develop between now and Friday- very hard with so much going around.

Some of my friends have been having a hard time- a friends husband had a heart attack at 40 at her grandmothers funeral and has just had a bypass op. Hes recovering now but life will change for them. They have two young children. Cant believe it- they are so nice but have had so much happen to them recently.  Makes you think when that happens at a young age; he did smoke ( hes a true Frenchman) and always looked stressed but I didnt expect news. This is the friend who really supported me over DD1 when I had PND. .Also my part of London will probably be on the national news again as news is breaking that  a murder was committed today not far away from our home- domestic dispute apparently where a man killed his elderly mother. Feels like theres a lot of bad karma around somehow. 

My girls were like banshees today as if they were possessed- thats probably the only way to describe it!  I pity DH who despite being a teacher has rings run round him all the time and its quite funny to watch if Im honest. However all in bed now and quiet. Until 7am tomorrow.

Love to Bloobs who I know has her hands completely full at the moment and wishing everyone well up there!

FILs sister is coming to visit from France and will spend a few hours with us, and me alone for over an hour so I wonder what the topic will be?! Not holding out for anything sensible however.

take care everyone, enjoy the good weather,

roze xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly, so glad you liked it    . I think it is very normal for you to feel wobbly around what would have been Barnaby's EDD but whatever you feel, know that we are all here for you. It sounds like you and Dh have a really specific plan which is always good. I think you are so incredibly courageous but I know how strong that drive can be to have a second. Hope your throat feels better soon    . Sorry, it was a typo... I meant to write 'husband to be'. We did pass Gretna Green yesterday for real and it was really tempting but I think we'll hold off until August the 11th   .


Roze, so sorry to hear about your friend. We have had similar stuff happen over the last few weeks as well. A friend of my Dh-to be had a heart attack and instantly died. His wife is only 40. It seems to unnatural and unfair when it happens to people who are so young. I am sure your op will go really well but I understand your anxiety.


Lirac, oh bless Sam. it's funny how they have very specific reactions to experiences. Glad to hear Ghislaine is feeding like a trooper   . You sound really well.


Love to everyone. Hopefully we will be moving sometime in the next few weeks so the next time you hear from me, I might be living in more southern climes   .


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Ladies, hope everyone is well. GG, thinking of you still. Hi to Bloobs who I know has her hands full and everyone else of course. LML, any time now? Waiting to hear!

In my usual vein of in law bashing which I am sure bores you all I will leave you with a  little snippet from an email received yesterday and my draft reply in capitals ( sorry didnt mean to shout but couldnt find a way to use italics or different colour fonts!). I havent sent this nor will I in this wording but its what I feel like saying.  Perhaps I just ought to send these to myself for therapeutic reasons or find a website where such things can be gotten off ones chest without bothering anyone else.  Once again, I find this family unbelievably crass sometimes, odd for one which has experienced considerable loss and tragedy in recent times. It clearly hasnt made them cherish what they have left.

Here it goes. Ignore it if need be!  The context is that we are going away for DDs birthday week and MIL couldnt make the party the week before (as shes abroad) so she suggested that on her return we meet up in the place we are going to as she has sisters there she can stay with and its a nice place etc...

''...  I was wondering if you were thinking of having (DD1's)  actual celebration whatever actually on the xxx June''
YES WE ARE- ITS FAIRLY NORMAL TO CELEBRATE A CHILDS BIRTHDAY ON THE ACTUAL DAY, ISNT IT?

The thing is that an American friend will be in the UK on the xx and xx and I`d really like to spend time with her. Makes the xx awkward for me.
APOLOGIES. WE WOULDNT WANT TO MAKE THINGS AWKWARD FOR YOU. I AM SO SORRY HER BIRTHDAY IS ON XXX. PERHAPS WE SHOULD ALTER HER BIRTH CERTIFICATE TO SHOW A MORE CONVENIENT DAY. IT WAS ACTUALLY YOU WHO SUGGESTED THAT WE MET UP ON THAT DAY  TO GO OUT FOR A SPECIAL BIRTHDAY TEA FOR HER AND SHE (DD1) HAS ALREADY BEEN TOLD THIS AND IS LOOKING FORWARD TO IT. I HAVE ALSO BOOKED SOMEWHERE NICE FOR US, NOT EASY ON A BANK HOLIDAY DURING JUBILEE WEEK. SORRY IF OUR CHILD HAVING A BIRTHDAY IMPINGES ON YOUR PLANS.  HOWEVER  YOU WONT HAVE SEEN HER OR THE OTHERS FOR OVER 6 MONTHS AS YOU COULDNT BE BOTHERED TO COME AND SEE US NOR DO YOU EVER PHONE OR WRITE. I THINK THE LEAST YOU COULD DO WOULD BE TO TURN UP ON HER ACTUAL BIRTHDAY AND PERHAPS ASK YOUR AMERICAN FRIEND TO CHANGE HER ARRANGEMENTS TO SUIT. 
SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE CAUSED TO YOU BY OUR HAVING CHILDREN AND PUTTING YOU IN A DIFFICULT POSITION OF HAVING TO KEEP THE PROMISES THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY MADE TO THEM. PERHAPS WE SHOULD PRETEND THAT YOU DONT EXIST EITHER. AFTER ALL , THEY ALREADY HAVE A GRANDFATHER WHO DOESNT WANT TO KNOW AND WHO HAS SPOKEN TO THEM ONLY ONCE BY SKYPE IN 9 MONTHS. YOU DONT DESERVE THE FAMILY YOU HAVE. AND YOUR FAMILY DOESNT REALLY DESERVE EITHER OF YOU.

The end!

best wishes,


roze xx


----------



## bluebell

Roze .......... I WISH you would send it as it is !!!!!

Sorry, not much time to post as off on holiday tomorrow !

Keep meaning to post but running out of time !!

DD2 broke her leg 2 weeks ago so it has all been really full on as she can't walk and has to be carried everywhere.  It has really given me an insight into what it would be like to have a disabled child.  Friends of ours have a son who was born mentally and physically disabled and even thuogh he is now 12 he still needs to be lifted and carried when he isn't in his wheelchair.  It's so exhausting and I've been asleep on the sofa by 10pm most nights !!

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaads of love to you all.

Big huggles to Giggles .. maybe we will get that long amissed chat when I am on holiday .. will try to call you.

LML.... excited for you !

Lirac, how is little Ghislaine ?

Bel, how was your op ?

Sorry. must dash .. working today and have loads to do before holiday !!

This is for Roze's inlaws                             


...and a few for mine too !!!

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Roze,  Really      A friend visiting more important than your Grand daughter's birthday!!! Talk about getting priorities WRONG! Surely they could find a way to see the friend but still be there to celebrate your DD's special day. Sad for you & for your DD, so sorry that they are like this (they can't appreciate what they've got and they are the ones who will loose out in the long term). I hope that despite the upset, DD1's birthday will still be a fab day.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Thanks everyone, sorry for posting this rubbish again- probably getting boring. I feel like framing some of the things they say and do. They dont appreciate anything , do they!

Bloobs, I hope you have a great break, no pun intended of course. I agree it is difficult to carry around an older child who cant walk - I hope your back is ok.You need a nice rest and I hope you get one and DD2 enjoys a change of scene.

Sasha, hope the wedding plans are going well, x

Hi to everyone else. This weather has been a nice interlude from winter, hasnt it- shame it has to end but here comes summer!

Hope everyone is stocking up on their pasties and petrol ( not!). Interestingly our local petrol stations seem to have closed the nozzles on the cheaper fuel and aiming to rake it in on this temporary panic.

love to all, 

roze


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh and make sure none of you lovely ladies empty your petrol jerry cans in the kitchen...


----------



## roze

Why what happened GG?  The concept of having a jerry can at all doesnt sit easily with my health and safety paranoia so we dont have one so I wouldnt have a clue where it should be emptied.

Just got back home from hospital. Went in at 12.30 and was eventually in theatre at 5.15pm and out at 7pm. Went better than expected despite fear and panic setting in the moment I went in making BP rise  however did manage a few hours sleep in there whilst waiting so did feel a lot rested and then had someone bring me tea and a sandwich 
  
Slowly recovering from the anaesthetic but should be ok tomorrow. They took tissue samples for a biopsy but said they saw nothing untoward and if I'd had polyps they had been probably taken out by the last speculum. The consultant definitely thinks my symptoms are perimenopausal not postmenopausal and I am indeed having mini periods so thats currently the main theory about the bleeding.  However fantastic news to be told its 99% not cancer. Very happy this evening therefore.  Throat hurts like hell where they put the tube in but hardly any discomfort elsewhere. Not a bad outcome!

Off for a good nights sleep soon and Peppa Pig show tomorrow afternoon with the girls so looking forward to all of that!

love and a good weekend to everyone,

roze xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Roze, great news, what a relief... Xx

Lovely holidays to bluebell! Sorry to hear about dds leg...

All quiet here! Just enjoying quiet cup of tea with Labrador before everyone wakes up...

Best wishes to all...

Lml xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Brilliant that the news is good, Roze xx I'm sure you're heard about the daft bird who set fire to herself by now, been all over the news. Poor woman, but how stupid?   

LML- LOADS of luck to you, must be getting excited/nervous now? Big kiss to little M xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Got our follow up appointment at the hospital with all the results etc on Thursday afternoon, wish us luck. Aaargh! Will let you all know how we get on. xx


----------



## Bel

Good Luck GG!!! Will be thinking of you.
Warning...ME post...
Sorry I have been away for a while. I had my Op on the 21st March. It was another 'Lap' to get rid of the 'Endo' that is giving me some serious grief lately. But, when I woke up my consultant told me that there wasn't much Endo to get rid of, but the cause of the pain was a distended uterus...he said that I am to go for an MRI scan, then have a follow up appointment with him about a major op. Even in my dazed state after the anaesthetic I knew what he meant and said 'but you know that the last thing I want is a hysterectomy' and he said yes I know, but we may not have any choice. Well I was so shocked, upset for a few days, plus getting over the Op as they did cut me open. Then this weekend I have been in bed with pains and finally got to the dr's on Monday who have given me antibiotics for an infection, caused by the Op they think?? So, I am feeling very sorry for myself at the moment. I have tried rationalizing my feelings of sadness as I do have Daisy and I AM a mum, but a hysterectomy feels so final. I have, for the past 16 years hoped every month that I may be pregnant and I can live with the 'chance' even though this may be slim, but 'no chance?'. Then there is the other problem....maybe it is worse than just fibroids or Adenymyosis (this is what he thinks it is?). So many things going on in my head at the moment I feel it may explode!   
Then..yesterday mother in law rang me to say that D had been having breathing difficulties all day and she was starting to get worried, after a frantic rush to pick her up and getting in the doctors she has a bad chest infection, so DH and I have been up all night with our poorly girl...I hate to see her struggling to breathe...not nice  
Sorry to vent on you guys, but I am feeling so sad at the moment and not sure whys so sad when I have a beautiful girl? I then feel guilty for even feeling this way...
Better go...
Love to all,
Bel,x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

GG - best of luck for tomorrow, hopefully you get some answers.    

Bel - feel free to vent here.  Poor you to go through so much, hope you and DD feel better soon.    It's horrible to see our little one's ill and even worse when you're not 100% yourself. Are your MRI scan and follow up appointment soon? 
Please do not feel guilty, you're feelings are totally normal - I feel just the same.  I hope every month too (although a very slim chance at 45, 46 this summer) and to have that glimmer of hope taken away is really hard to contemplate. (We can't afford any more ED IVF.)  I have been told this week I may be entering the 'change' so the tiny chance of giving DS a sibling has probably gone.  Sorry for talking about myself here, but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone with your feelings.  Take care my lovely.  xxx

Bloobs - how is DD2? Hope you're having a fab holiday and not too exhausted.    xxx

LML - can't be long now.  Good luck!   xxx

Sasha - so pleased for you.  Is this our first abroadies wedding?  Very exciting!!    xxx

Roze - my mother is like a 'milder' version of your in-laws.  She doesn't seem to get excited over anything.  When she was down visiting with her partner (they stayed at a hotel due to lack of space in our flat - their suggestion not mine) and on the first full day they didn't arrive until 12.30 as they went for a walk and had a cup of tea in their room first! They left us at 8.30 in the evening to have a drink in a pub - they can do that at any time in Scotland and they aren't even big drinkers!  It drives my sisters and I round the bend - she the most unenthusiastic person I know!  The number of exclamation marks is probably telling you how I feel.  We're meeting them in Leeds over Easter and she wasn't excited at all because they had a christening to go to on the Sunday    It's a long weekend after all.  My mum won't come down for DS's birthday (I can't go up because it's during term time) as it's in January because of the weather, we hardly live in a 3rd world country and she's only 64, not 84.  We drove back down south in a blizzard once with an 11 month old baby.  The way the Christmas holidays fall this year, we could be in Scotland for Christmas and New Year 2013.  When I told her, I got silence on the phone.  So I've decided not to cut my mum off but I'm not putting myself out for her and we are staying at home for Christmas!  Very sad I know, we have no contact with DH's parents who are a million times worse.  Try not to get too worked up by them, it's not worth it.  
I think you mentioned about being down here for Easter - as I've said I'm afraid we'll be in Leeds (also seeing my BIL and SIL with their kids who are fab    )
Hope you have totally recovered from your op. xxx

AFM - I'm feeling pretty rubbish.  I always feel ill with one cold after another which always lead to a chest infection.  As I've said the doc thinks I may be entering the change (no hot flushes though) as I won't stop bleeding and on medication to stop it - have to finish the pills tomorrow but still bleeding albeit much less.    Now I'm absolutely exhausted all the time and I'm on Easter holidays so I can't blame work!  Have to go back when the bleeding stops so my GP can examine me.  On top of an underactive thyroid, mild asthma and migraines, I don't think I can take anymore.     Sorry to moan, I know there are many worse off than me but I feel so down. 

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

Love mini-me xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloody hell, we're a right bunch, aren't we? 

Bel- so sorry you have been through the wars recently. Of course having a hyst would worry and upset you, it would upset any woman at whatever stage of life they're at without all the other stuff you've been through. Ultimately you and I both mourn not giving birth to our babies however much we adore them, and it wouldn't be natural not to dream of it happening somehow. It's a grief and a loss, however you look at it and a hysterectomy is so final, so of course you are upset. Add to that the worry they have mentioned, and Daisy being ill, it's no wonder you are feeling low. Wish I could do something to help- give me a ring if you're up to it, I am around hiding at home lots at the moment as we've hit due date central with the Mums locally who were all due at a similar time to us and I'm being happily cowardly and sticking to my village where no-one is due around the same time. Praise the Lord! Sending you every hug possible. xxx

Mini Me- your Mum sounds like someone else I know, although I think we have the problem of this particular person not being able to face any more heartache so just switching off from things good and bad alike. I have been upset, then resigned myself to the fact that we can't change things and actually feeling sorry for this family member. Their loss at the end of the day if they choose not to be involved as much as we thought they would... Same goes to your in-laws, Roze- shame though, and also rather hurtful. Hope both Mini-Me and Roze feel better soon. xx

I am bricking it about the appointment tomorrow but ultimately the results are already there in black and white whatever they say, so we can't do more than be brave and see what they say. I have been doing better and better the last few weeks but this week leading up to the appointment it has become harder to be cheerful and have been having broken sleep, must be the old subconscious kicking in. DH has the horrible bug doing the rounds that I had the week before and has been snoring like a train so that could also account for my broken sleep! Last night Zoe woke me up at 12:30am saying "Mummy, I want a wee-wee on the potty!" which I obviously couldn't ignore being 2 days into potty training (although she had a nappy on so I could have told her to bog off) but then couldn't get back to sleep for about an hour and my darling husband had the cheek to tell me off between snores about flapping the  duvet!!!   So when Zoe came in 2 mins later saying "Mummy, sleep with me?" I was off like a shot and straight to sleep. Tonight he's already in the spare room! 

Give me strength.... Loads of love to you all and happy hols to Bloobs  Sasha- I DEMAND that you cheer us all up with tales of romance and whirlwinds and puppy dogs tails, please!

Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

Hi There,
Thank you so much Lisa for your lovely message and text. I am feeling a little better, I have an MRI on the 18th, so should know more after that. Thank you for understanding. To be honest I think it is only you guys that do understand how I feel. My friends just look at me like I am mad and say 'well you have D'. I know I am a Mum and I am extremely grateful to my BF for that, but as you say we missed out on giving birth to our girls. I am trying not to dwell too much until we know what we are dealing with, but I really love having you to talk to. Your support means a lot. I hope you are okay too. I'm sure that it is an awful time for you at the moment...I can't even begin to imagine what its like and I would be hiding away too. Whatever makes life a little easier eh? Sending lots of love, xx
Mini-me - Thank you for your reply also. It helps so much to be speaking to friends that feel the same way as you. I'm sorry that you are feeling the same way as me (it isn't nice is it?). But then it does help to know that I am not alone. I really appreciate your message and I really hope that things get easier for you also. Lots of love, x
Bloobs - Thank you for your text. Sorry I haven't replied sooner. You are so lovely worrying about me when you are on hols. I really hope that you are having a great time. Will speak to you when you get back hopefully. Lots of love, x
Sasha - As GG says...please post some happy news!! 
LML - You too...can't wait to hear about your little one!
Hi to everyone else also, better go, just wanted to say thank you as ever for the support..  
Bel, x


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, just sending you           . So sorry hun, that you are going through such a difficult time. You've really been through it. Will be thinking of you next week.

Giggly,          to you too my love. If I lived closer I'd have you & Zoe over for playdates. No bumps here, now or ever! Well, that is until B & D are happily married  . Please give me a call. I am in most days and will be packing but would love to chat with you at the same time.

Hope to post later with some news about the big move. Love to you all. xxx

And last but certainly not least...

   Happy Belated Birthday to the lovely Bloobs


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thrilled to let you know of the safe arrival of baby Joseph, 8lb 1oz, a dark haired version of his sister. She has been very, very sweet with him!!

Love to you all, extra hugs to Giggly, Bel and Mini. 

Lml xxx


----------



## Bel

Congratulations lml!!! Lovely name and wonderful to hear that m is happy with her baby brother 
Lots of love
Bel xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Amazing news, LML  SO happy for you all, and love the name Joseph. Big kiss to you all xx


----------



## mini-me

LML,

Many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy 

Welcome to the world little one    

Love mini-me xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Welcome to the world little Joseph      

Congratulations, LML, Dh & DD!!! Are you on ********? I'd love to see some photos of the new arrival. Enjoy your new baby boy! They are absolutely gorgeous   .

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello ladies  

I'd love to see pics too, LML. Hope your little man is making you all smile  Big kiss from all of us. xx

Sasha- I'll definitely try to call sometime, I just don't know where the days go at the moment. Loads of luck for the move, lovely. Big changes! xx

Bel- big kiss to you, let us know how you get on with your appointment and please give me a call anytime if you fancy a chat. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Lirac- thanks for thinking of us, and apologies for not replying to the lovely long message you sent me- it was in the middle of a period of just getting by day by day but I did really appreciate it and I did consider things a little differently from some of the things you said. Hope you're getting on ok with your lovely little girl and that her big brother is coping well with the new addition still. xx

We did have our follow up and it was a sad day, made more so by the 45 mins we had to wait for the consultant in the same room as we'd previously had bad news. Not his fault, and at least we had as much time as we needed with him from then on. It seems like there was nothing wrong with little Barnaby and the problem as we thought was placental. We still have the question mark over me not taking the right drugs at the beginning which we can't quite let go of, but the state of my placenta was hypermature and scarred, with dead bits and consistent with a problem with thrombophilia. The cons said it was probably an implantation problem from the start, whereas Penny in Greece says problems with implantation lead to early losses or failed implantation in the first place so she says it's a thrombophilia problem and it does suggest that on the PM. Either way, both of them suggest not testing for the specific thrombophilia it may be, but to treat it with Clexane and aspirin in future cycles and if we're lucky enough to get pregnant I'd have them all the way through. We have an appt at our local clinic this Friday to discuss using our blast frostie, for which we have 'realistic' hopes. We have been convinced that we can have a different ending if we try again, although no-one can give us any guarantees. It's too big a question mark not to try again but it's bloody hard to consider all the steps that you need to take to even be able to try. Grrrr! Anyway, we're lucky to have an option to try and in the short term I'm considering another hysteroscopy with Penny in Greece as she says she'd like to check that I don't have scarring from the op I had after delivery and to do exactly what we did with our cycle this last time again as it did result in a pregnancy. I will at least be prescribed Clexane on the NHS if we ever get pregnant again. 

We're going to do our best not to let it rule our lives and we're still planning to go on our extended motorhome tour next summer. It would be even better with an extra passenger but we're very realistic. Thanks sooooooooooo much for all your support, you lovely lot. xxx

Big hugs and kisses,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze

Hi all, we have no computer so posting is difficult via iPhone and
Many of my posts just haven't appeared here but
Hopefully this one will! 

Hi to all, congrats to LML. Xxx

Thinking of Bel and Mini me- hope to respond with personals shortly. 

Special hello to GG - thinking of you and taking in what you say on here and on **.Hope to write to
You soon when computer is back . 


Love roze xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly,

It must have been so painful for you & Dh to to sit through that meeting. I am so sorry that you had that added grief even though I imagine you probably did want to know what happened. I can understand you wanting to try again and I think Penny is a very wise women in these matters, she even advised me about meds when I was pg with Dan and I wasn't even her patient. I so wish there were guarentees for you & Dh. After all you have been through, all of us are praying hard for this next cycle to result in another addition to your family. Sending you loads of                    

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bel, how are you doing hun? You've been on my mind a lot xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too, Bel. I think today is the day of your MRI? Thinking of you and hoping for good news. Give us a shout anytime, lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

.......and from me too....big snuggles to Bel, and thanks for your lovely text.  Thinking of you.                            


....one of these days I'll manage a longer post !!!

Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,
Thank you so much for thinking of me. Your support means a lot to me. As I think I have said before, it is only you all that truly understand how I am feeling. Maybe I am expecting too much of my friends, but the look of bewilderment of how sad I am on their faces says it all!! So, I am so thankful that you are all here for me, yet again!!
I did have my MRI yesterday. It was horrible and not something I would like to do again, but hey ho all over now. I asked if they could tell me anything after they had seen the pic's, but they said that they only do 1-2 Gynae MRI's a week as there are 120 pics taken. That didn't really reassure me, but then I am expecting the worst all the time! They will have the results in a couple of weeks, but then I have to wait until June to see my consultant for the results and decisions to be made. I'm sure that if it is anything nasty I will hear in 2 weeks time. I did think of seeing him privately, but part of me doesn't want to face the decision of a hysterectomy and therefore the wait isn't really bothering me if that makes sense (friends do not understand this either!). I love D will all my heart, but we had never totally ruled out having another child, well at least trying for one and hoping every month. Now it looks like the decision will be taken out of our hands...a month later from hearing the news I am a little stronger, but still have a wrench in my stomach at the thought of it all. Sorry, I know that I am lucky to have D and should really get a grip! I am trying!!   
Anyway, that is where I am up to at the moment, will let you know more when I do and in the meantime I am gonna try and put it out of my mind and get on with my lovely life! My baby girl will be two shortly so I am concentrating on arranging her a party at the moment, that is helping!
GG - Thank you so much for your text and your support. You amaze me that you think about others when you are still suffering yourself. I am really pleased that the meeting was positive...this must help a lot. I think it is lovely that you have your motorhome to look forward to also, what a fab idea...have you seen meet the fockers?!! You and DH deserve a break now, so come on god give Lisa a break!!   Sending you lots of love and remember if ever you and Zoe (and DH) are up our way, please make sure you let us know and we can meet up, I think we are due one!  
Bloobs - Lovely Bluebelle, I still can't believe that you text me from holiday to see how I was. You are so supportive, not sure how I would cope sometimes with out you! How are things with you? How was the holiday? Any plans to come to Leicester? sending you a big hug for being a great buddy  
Sasha - Thank you so much for thinking of me, when your life must be upside down at the moment with the move. Hope all goes well. It's amazing that you have met your future DH and sound so happy. I love to hear about how happy you are, not long till the wedding also...can't wait to hear all about the preparations...please fill us in...whats your dress like, what are the children wearing, what are you having to eat...I'm so nosey aren't I!  
LML - Hope J is doing well and M is still loving her little bro. Love to you all, x
Sorry, I am thinking of you all, Roze, Mini-me, Lirac, Rsmum...and all my other FF buddies, but I must go as at work!
Lots of love,
Bel, x


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Bel                       
Well done for getting through yesterday. MRI's are never a pleasant experience but you did it and its now behind you. I am praying that the results of the MRI are much more positive than the cons first thought. We want to support you in this waiting time so let us know if there is anything we can do. We're always good for a hug and a listening ear. I am so sorry that you have this added anxiety. I hope you are able to put it to the back of your mind and enjoy that lovely little girl of yours. I can't believe we are coming up for 2nd birthdays. Where has the time gone? Thanks for asking about the move and the wedding preparations. It looks like a few more weeks before we move but we have a provisional date of the 10th of May. At the moment we are mainly focused on stuff to do with the house but I am sure once I move down to Kent, the wedding plans will become a priority. It'll be a lovely day but so looking forward to spending the rest of my life with my gorgeous Mr H.


Lots of love,


Sahsa xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just dashing on here to say hello before the morning madness begins and then in the evenings the kids hog the computer. SOO much has happened on this thread - wanted to send a big hug to BEL     and hope the results are better than expected..it's so great that you can get the support and understanding of all the girls on this thread going through this tough time....thinking of you..xx

and LML -HUGE MASSIVE congrats on the birth of little Joseph - woohoo!!!      

Sasha- I am so excited for you - how amazing!! The time seems to be flying by now - not long to go until your amazing day in August!! So lovely to see your life being so wonderful     

oh no - can't believe the time - gotta dash - huge hugs to you all and HELLOOOO to everyone I haven't mentioned!! Can't believe how enormous FF has become now - came on here to try to find the thread and it took me AGES! We are hidden away - there's so much info and support out there it's fab!

Right - lunchboxes to prepare and shoes/dresses/books/bags/favourite toys to be found..

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## bluebell

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo everyone !!    

To lovely Bel, sending you the biggest of hugs as ever          
You are being so brave.  I am so sorry the MRI was so awful.  I've never had one but always think that disappearing into that tunnel looks so sinister.  You would think they might play nice music and paint the inside of the MRI scanner with a nice picture !!!  You must have felt really drained afterwards.  I too hope that the results are better than you think.  I can sense how uncertain you are and I hope that you are getting all the advice and support that you need.  Are you getting second opinions ?  With the significance of the possible implications of the results, it might be worth going privately, at a later date, to see a different consultant, to get another view of what's happening to you.  A really lovely female consultant that worked at the hospital in Scotland here that I had tx with my own eggs at and also based myslef at for tx abroad, has now moved to Brum and is at the Birmingham women's hospital I think.  She is a great and respected gynaecologist.  Maybe you could go to see her ?  She is lovely and incredibly thorough.  I have her contact details of you are interested.  I completely understand your feelings. They are utterly normal and to be expected.  I didn't want to have a coil fitted recently.  My GP suggested it to deal with my heavy periods.  I told her that even though I know I probably have a 0.00000000000000000001 % chance of getting pg, I didn't want that feeling of possibility, however slim, to be taken away from me.  I hope you don't feel that you are strange or unusual having those feelings.  I am sure every woman would feel the same and I am surprised your friends seem so lacking in empathy about this.  Maybe they just don't know what to say so calm up a bit about it.  You are so lovely.  I am sure that when Daisy's birthday comes you will have such a lovely time, and it will be a sweet distraction for you.  She is sooooooo beautiful, and a credit to you.  Loads and loads of love xxxxxx         

RSMUM....how great it was to see you and your girls last weekend.    It was so relaxed and fun, and I loved how our DD1s hit it off so well.  I think our DD1s are so similar and so are our DD2s.  We did joke didn't we about how maybe we had the same donor!!!!  They don't look at all alike but seem to have really similar personalities !! I've got great photos of them bartering over that food in the cafe !!!  Missing you and can't wait to finally visit you in Wales soon    

Giggles, how are you me old bird   I am so glad you got some answers.  It must have been awful sitting in that waiting room though.         You are such a bright, strong and positive person that I bet lots of people think you are feeling stronger than you actually are feeling.  I bet you miss little Barnaby loads, and I am sending you, and your DH, and your gorgeous DD, and Barnaby the biggest of cyber kisses.         I think you are right to follow up the thrombophilia 'lead'.  Remember, YOU are in charge of any future txs.  You get to call the shots and follow your instincts and get all the help and support you need and deserve.  I can tell Dr Penny loves you (who couldn't ), and will do all she can to help you.  I'm wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your next step,            

LML !!!!  WELCOME TO THE WORLD little Joseph !!!                                       

Congratulations !!!!

Please tell us more !  How is he doing ? How are you ? How is little DD coping ?  Yes, photos would be lovely.  PM me your email address if you are on ** and wouldn't mind me sharing !!!!

Mini-me - sorry to hear that things have been tough for you medically.  I hope you are getting loads of support too.  You are such a lovely lady and just don't deserve this crud.  Tell your body to sort itself out or else !!              I hope the bleeding is being managed now as you must be exhausted.  Since DD2 my periods have been much heavier, although they are settling a bit now.  It is either the perimenopause or just a hormonal imbalance.  Whichever it is, I certainly feel absolutely exhausted at that time of the month and get extra bad PMT symptoms !    
Sending you big hugs too      

Lirac, how is the lovely Ghislaine ??!!  You must have your hands full, but would love a little update !!   

Roze, so glad to hear your medical investigations were positive. You must feel so relieved.    Do you get any more follow up or is that it now ? I also hope that you are beating those nasty inlaws into submission !!    I love your ** posts btw.  You are so funny.  You should write a book (in your ample spare time !!!!!!!!).

Loads of love to all of you.. especially anyone I have missed.  I must do some work now !!!

I am so fond of you all.......please can we have another get together soon !!??

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwww, Lirac, Ghislaine sounds lovely.... so sweet !!  Give her a kiss from me !    Good lukc with Sam's hearing text.  How old is he ?  They all develop so differently.  DD1 was saying about 40 words by the time she was 1, whereas DD2 didn't even say her 1st word until about 17 months, but is chatting away just fine now!  I hope you get some answers, and I'm sure he will be just.  Give him a kiss too !    


Sasha, I can't believe I didn't include you in my post !! ... naughty me        
I am so chuffed about your whirlwind happy life at the moment..... such am amazing story and your strength and determination paid off to put your life on track for all the happyness you so deserve.  Good luck for the rest of a wonderful life with your wonderful new family !!!    Let's chat again soon, tho I know you're extra busy !!! 

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,


Just quickly popping in to say a big    


RSMUM, lovely to hear from you hun. Your girls are so beautiful. It's lovely being able to see their photos on ********. Hope you are well.


Lirac, are you on ********? I'd love to see some photos of Sam and Ghislaine. I felt guilty about that too in the early days, but that is part and parcel of life with older siblings. The younger ones are always fitting in and around (just you wait till you're doing school runs) but the benefit they get out of interacting with their older siblings far out weights anything else. Just wait another 18 months. My two are only really started to play together and have fun together in the last few months, but some of those precious moments are just priceless!!! Hope all goes well with Sam's hearing test.


Bloobs, thank you for you lovely and kind words. We need to have a phone catch up soon   .


Love to everyone. My house now resembles a royal mail packing office. Will be staying in temporary accommodation in Kent fro Fri the 4th of May and its moving day on Thursday the 10th of May! Wooo Hooo!!!! So can't wait to put those M25 drives behind me (well doing them up to 4 times a week at least).


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Really quick one from me to say I'm off to Greece next Monday for a hysteroscopy again, with a FET of our remaining frostie over the summer in mind. Are we mad? Probably, but have to try it. The things I'll do to escape the rain... 

Massive hugs to you all, and hope to catch up properly soon xx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly,


I definitely will be thinking of you as you go off to Greece. Are you mad? No. Are you determined to the hilt? Yes absolutely!!! And your in the best possible hands with Penny. Lots of love and enjoy the   .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks, Sasha  Determined to the hilt- usually! I now have an ear infection that may or may not clear up by Friday when the GP wants to see me again. I so hope it does or the flights/hotel I booked will be wasted. Blooming typical! Hey ho xx


----------



## Bel

Just wanted to quickly wish Giggly a safe flight...are you mad? Tough one    mad as a hatter, and the most determined person I know!   
Relax and enjoy the sunshine Lisa...you deserve it! 
      everything goes okay,
Lots of love,
Bel, x


----------



## bluebell

Of course you are a nutter GG !!!!!                

.....but only in the best way.  You are completely sane regarding tx !  Wishing you all the luck in the world           

Roze, thanks for your long PM.  I haven't forgotten it.  Will reply soon when I get a long enough moment !!!

Blooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies, just a quickie to say EVERYTHING, EVERYTHING crossed for you Giggly as you gear up for your tx - will be thinking of you...      Small possibility we could end up dorset way with DHs next post next year, I would be very happy to be down near the New Forest, but not getting exciting yet, you never know with his career what weird and wonderful place we might end up...

All well here, if tired, but would love to catch up with those who are on ** - what do I need to do to find you there?? 

Roze, I feel your pain with the sleep deprivation! Joseph still feeding every 2, sometimes 1 hour throughout the night, and lots of snuffling in between. We had all sorts of shenanigans with Madeleine when we moved her out of her cot a couple of months before Josephs arrivial - really regretted it for a while... now she's refined her technique, she waits until we are downstairs, and legs it across the hallway and gets into our bed with a medley of teddies... but she does then go to sleep, so we just let her, and pop her in her bed when we go up... but after about a month of getting up several times in the night, she has started sleeping through. can't imagine how difficult it must be trying to get 2 to settle... hope it just clicks with them soon... 

Love to you all... let me know re **,
Just trying to psyche myself up for a wet, muddy walk with my clan - got very cheesed off labrador giving me the eye, as he's not been out yet today...   


LML


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly, will be thinking of you this weekend as you go back to Greece. I know it will bring up mixed emotions being back in the clinic and gearing up for Tx again. Sending you the biggest of hugs and all my love.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML, tried hard to find you on ** but didn't succeed. Are you friends with any of the other Abroadies? Maybe I could find you on their page. xxx


----------



## bluebell

No I'm not friends yet with LML on **.  I'll PM you my email address LML and then if I find you I'll pass you on to Sasha !! x x x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha, tried to pm you but your Inbox is full...


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LML your littlies are gooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous and so are you !!  x x x        Bloooooobs xxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Loving finding you all on ** and seeing all your lovelies!!

xx


----------



## roze

Feel free to look for me too on **- it would be great to see and hear from you !

GG, best of luck. Hope you managed to actually get away and that things progress well. As Sasha says this cant be easy for you. Undoubtedly 

LML, I didnt realised you'd responded to my post as I deleted it  after thinking it too self indulgent and also referring to one of us by her real name- one of many gaffs I've made recently. Have decided to take a more zen buddhist chilled out approach to bedtime now as none of them are doing critical exams or anything and even DD1 falls asleep eventually about 10pm if left to her  own devices, usually on the sofa and is usually ok for school. Cant think of anything else to do to avoid the usual hysterics and which works so for now we are letting them find their own 'level' as it were. The twins  usually fall asleep in each others bed or on ours and we just move them around before we get in. I don;t think you will find this advice in childcare books somehow and I feel very lazy and a bad mummy however we are all more relaxed as a result and I honestly dont think it results in any less sleep but rather more.  Hopefully  this is a stage that will soon settle on its own.

Had a mixed work week and flu symptoms which seem to be getting better thankfully so now trying to plan our bank hol weekend which is going to be cold and miserable apparently if not wet! Just taken DD1 to her swimming lessons then all to soft play. What  is everyone else doing this weekend? It might be an idea if we cleared up the house a bit but its always more appealing to plan to go out!

take care, love to all,

roze  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML, we are friends on **. Must have done it without realizing   . Don't have time to stop as I am taking care of packing the last few bits and pieces. Soooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Best of luck, Sasha,

Just realised you are sort of moving down my way too- we often head out that way on days out etc so perhaps we can also meet up again sometime soon when you are settled? DH has always wanted to see a certain historical dockyard near you- maybe you will be able to join us!  We also like the seaside  resorts not too far away from you and tend to do several trips to those in the summer.

take care, its great to see you so happy!

roze xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Roze, you sound like a very sane mummy to me! I totally agree the relaxed mummy approach saves lots of stressing, and that they get where they are supposed to be in the fullness of time... I'm not one for thhe childcare manuals either, if in doubt, i consult Lirac, who is always the voice of reason!

Might not stay so zen if her brother keeps waking every hour for a feed throughout the night though!! He's also developed a real toe-curling 'i dont want to stay in my cot, i want in the bed with you' screach - like finger-nails on blackboard!! Good job he's so cute...

Sasha - very thrilled for you! Happy packing! Found you via Bluebells ** friends!

Happy BH weekend all! 
LML xx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, yes please!!! A day out together would be great. The dockyard is facinating as is Rochester Castle. Lots to do!

LML, ooooh I bet that cry goes right through you. Typical boy though... loves his food   .  I'm loving seeing the photos on ** your DD & DS. He looks just adorable and so does your lovely little lady. We now have intentional screaming (when he is excited or angry), forgotten what the world of toddlerdom can be like. So keep those ear plugs, they will come in handy later on too   .

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi lovelies,
Sorry all I ever do is write my news and dash, but am about to do it again or I'll never get round to updating you!

I got back Weds evening after my hysto in Athens, and despite the consultant at our local hospital suggesting it wouldn't be necessary it's a blooming good thing I went as my cervix was blocked with scar tissue which would have made ET impossible. I also had some red dots on the uterus which may or may not have been related to infection so am also on ab's for 3 weeks just in case. I met up with DH's cousin who walked the legs off me on the Monday night, then the Tues of the hysto I met up with some really lovely FFs for a meal- about 12 of us around a table including DHs. Got to love FF, where else would you find the confidence, knowledge or friendship that is enough to get you through what can be some horrible times. Which reminds me to get us all together again soon  

We're looking at seeing if I have a month off from the various horrible bugs I've had in recent months before deciding on a FET in June or July. This week is B's EDD and I am surrounded by the newborn arrivals of DD's postnatal group, so while I'm really pleased for them all I'm finding it hard. DH and I avoided a birthday party DD was invited to this pm as I knew I'd be passed a baby to cuddle and I just can't face it. So if I am a bit cowardly and avoid certain situations I don't care, it's just self preservation. 

Sending you all loads of love and special hugs and kisses to our own 2 new arrivals here, Ghislaine and Joseph. xx

Hope the move went well, Sasha xx


----------



## roze

Dear ladies,

Just a quickie too as have been out for the evening with DH which is pretty unique so feeling tired but actually very balanced at spending time with adults for a change and having a laugh. Its made a difference. And its only been the school quiz.

GG,
I have been thinking of how you were getting on over there. Sounds like a good idea to get a bit of a rest until the summer as this winter has been fraught with infections for most people and you are probably run down as a result. Good that you are planning ahead though.
Your feelings about running into other people are inevitable - this is so tough for you. I think you are wise as you say to avoid difficult situations as it wont do you any good to be upset. I am sure those people would understand completely.
Its great that you had support from FF-ers- blimey was there a whole tribe over there having tx at the same time?!

It is amazing how things tootle along in the same old way the suddenly like the position of the moon and the stars, things change. A promotional opportunity might be arising at work which could mean more money and career advancement. Its early days but if I got it then we would be financially out of the woods for a change which would open up further life opportunities for us. Its odd to think you can be lucky in a recession but another colleague fell on his feet so I see no reason why it cant happen to me. It never would have occurred to me that people would find other jobs and move on therefore opening up other opportunities. Things must be  getting more confident out there therefore.
I think there is generally a possibility that things when bad can change for the better for a range of reasons that might be completely unconnected. I think thats useful to remember on very bleak days?.

Must get off to bed now as exhausted and have the usual routine in the morning. Will probably take the girls to feed some ducks or something tomorrow or an adventure playground.

Hope you all have good weekends. Its so quiet on here generally that I think you must be having a ball somewhere!

best wishes
roze


----------



## roze

A big hello to everyone!

We are ok here. Im just tired after work but its been a reasonable work week so I'm fairly happy at the moment and feeling a little more robust than I did at the start of the week when I probably had a bug of some sort. There was certainly a lot of it around at work this week.

Bel, wondering about how you are and whether you had any further news?  But no doubt you'll tell us when the time is right.

Lirac, LML, hope things are ok with you.

I'm still getting a few meno problems even when Im on HRT. Not sure whats going on. The specialist did say at my op to make an appointment so I think I;ll take him up on the offer as cant stand feeling so icky and in need of a change of clothes as early as before lunch. Who knows. It doesnt happen very often but it does tend to happen around what should be the time of the month as I have other symptons of that so perhaps I need something else sorting out inside. But maybe its just a matter of changing my HRT method until things change. Id love to go back to the tablets and cyclogest again as that always really worked.but not sure if they'll do that for me.

We have some news here. DH and I are getting married in late August. Its not as exciting as Sashas news as we'll have been together 20 years next Feb so not entirely sure why we are doing it other than its about time we got around to it, having postponed earlier plans because of tx and things. At least now the girls will make excellent bridesmaids even though I am a less than excellent bride. (feeling ancient). Thinking of trying to lose three stone in as many months to look reasonable in the photos. ' the only time I managed that before was during my pregnancies but somehow I dont think its an option. !  Anyway, the website cover on older brides is just awful- 'how not to look like the mother of the bride' sort of thing with strange looking models and even stranger clothes. Ive decided its probably going to be a bit esoteric with clothes of my choice ie shirt, scarf and skirt. Thankfully it will still be summer which makes it easier to do feet etc. Anyway we are starting to tell people and family this weekend so that they can save the date etc. 

I have to give DH a lot of credit. Early this morning he emailed his father to tell him he wasnt invited. It was really bothering him and he was dreading doing it. In the end he just did it. His dad replied he wouldnt come anyway as not a hypocrite ie hates me etc. But anyway , that difficult deed is done and I have to say that perhaps wrongly, I do take some minute pleasure in that moment. He will miss out on one of our happiest days and being with his own family over here and his 5 grandchildren. He has one remaining child and he is not coming to his wedding. How can anyone find that to be normal and acceptable over an imagined slight. Of course he will never ever admit that and will forever cast me as a demon but I have to say that I am so pleased they arent going to cloud the day.

Would like to talk about meeting up again- any ideas?  There are two more former abroadies who might be interested!

Anyway, hope everyone has a good weekend. Not sure about the weather but surely cant be as bad as previous weeks? Take care everyone and speak soon. Sasha you are too busy sanding down kitchen cupboards however I know a nice man in your area who could do that for a good price- let me know!

love to all,

roze xxx


----------



## roze

Ladies, no posts in almost a week? Unheard of!  Hope everyone is well? Perhaps busy enjoying the weather!  Hope this isn't turning into my personal blog!

We have DDs 5th birthday party tomorrow, thankfully 'out of the house' at a sports club with bouncy castle etc and good grief, staff on hand to help out. I just have to turn up with an ipod full of music plus enough food and drink for 25 children plus their parents so its no small feat however at least I dont have to clear up afterwards or clean the house before. It will be nice for the twins as well as some of their little friend who are siblings of DDs mates are also coming. This will probably be the last of the 'big' parties for DD until she is older- hopefully she will develop a smaller group of friends and we can do a tea party next year or a cinema trip!  But for now I just want to enjoy the day however her actual birthday is in the Jubilee week half term so we will be having a smaller party with other friends and family when we get to the West Country. 

We have a few hot days round here so trying to make the most of it. Also trying to firm up our wedding plans. Registry office very difficult to get hold of so I went in there and sat around last week until they could see me. So bureaucratic about who could and who couldnt take payments and also there is a 3 month waiting list to get married and even then you have to be lucky apm parently so its all been a bit frantic as we thought we d booked the venue but they said that there'd been an error. Fortunately all sorted out now.

Key members of DHs family have turned down the wedding invitation so as not to upset DH's dad who seems to continue to peddle his lies and hysteria amongst a wider audience. DH very upset about this. So am I. Occasionally I feel the wedding isnt worth the aggravation it seems to cause to be honest but I will give that a lot of thought before doing anything.


roze  xxxx
Keep well everyone and enjoy the weather, hopefully everyone will be back on the thread soon!


----------



## bluebell

Blimey, we've all been a bit  rubbish lately haven't we ??!!

Anyway, here I am for a flying post !!

Roze, CONGRATS on your engagement !!            spinspinspinspinspin

I think it's lovely that you're tying the knot after 20 years. I wasn't fussed about getting married, so it was DH's idea, but I can honestly say it pretty much did fit the cliche of being the best day of my life !!!  Have you chosen the outfit now?  You will have to tell us all what you chose!!

How was DD1's birthday party ?  They are great fun but hard work eh ? I have sworn never to make dinosaur head dresses again in my life after DD1's 6th party !


Lirac, how is the little Ghislaine?    I loved your Miss Haversham story !!

LML, how is your little Joseph?  I love all your ** photos !!  Madeleine is soooooooo pretty !!!!

Sasha, how are your lovely big plans coming on?  I bet you are LOVING being in your new house with your lovely new man and being a family together at last !    

Giggles, how are you babes ?  Keep us posted with tx plans.  Wey bleedin' hey for Dr Penny eh   She is an angel it seems.  Your FF nite out sounds fab !  Must call for a catch up !

Bel, how are you lovely buddy ?  Thanks for your texts.  Kisses to the beautiful Daisy x x x 

As for us, things are rolling on relatively uneventfully (no more broken legs etc !!!). DD2 is soooooooo sweet at the moment.  The other day I said to her that I needed to change her (stinky) nappy, and she said "Errrrrm, Errrrrrr, Errrm, no thank you mummy, I'm busy. I'm tidying up!".  She is such a star...quite eccentric and willful but much gentler and less of a drama queen and less bold than her sister.  She is incredibly cuddly.  She still hardly has any hair, although it is grwojng a bit at the back and so she is now sporting a stunning mullet !! DD2 is getting on really well at school and loves her extra curricular stuff e.g. taikwando and multi-sports.  She said to me the other day "All the boys at school love me and want to marry me but I don't love them !".  Oh dear !!!  Be mean to keep 'em keen eh ??!!

Oh well, loadsa lurrrrv and smackers to you all, especially those who I've been gaumless enough to miss !!!

Wasn't the sun lovely while it lasted ?  We even had several days of 28 degrees up here in Scotland !

Bloooooooooooooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Roze, sorry we didn't get to catch up   . What's the date of your wedding? Very exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Lirac, wow you organised woman! You put me to shame. How are your two doing? Can't believe our boys are coming up for 2!!! Where has that gone?

Bloobs, feel like I'm best friends with your answering machine   . Chat soon.

LML, hope all is going well with you.

Giggles, how are you and the lovely Zoe?

Lots going on here. The house is being decorated by my lovely Dh to be and its soooo good to be 2 mins away as opposed to a motorway drive. Wedding plans are all on track too. Only 8 weeks & 5 days to go!!! Had a bit of a dress emergancy but all ok now. And as if enough isn't going on, me and the three children were also involved in a minor traffic accident late last week. A taxi drove into the back of us as I was stationary at a roundabout. We're all ok apaprt from minor whiplash, but oh the phone calls and paperwork!!!

Love to you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Nightmare, Sasha. Must have been so worrying. I hate the endless paperwork involved in insurance claims, but at least you're all ok. I'm so glad. Are you living separately to your hubby to be for now then? Exciting times  Hope the move has gone well and that Hannah has settled into school. Really happy for you that things have gone so well for you, you so deserve it to. xxx

Bloobs- I more than owe you a phone call. I am beyond crap with everyone at the moment, there are just no hours in the day that don't involve little pictures and big ears, IYSWIM  How are your gorgeous girlies? I have been so enjoying your pics on **  Enjoy those cuddles, there's nothing like a small pair of arms round your neck giving you the snuggles   Give them both massive smackers from us! xx

Roze- another wedding in the offing  How exciting! Hope it isn't too much trauma to arrange and let's face it, the people you really want to be there will come and those that don't won't be missed  xx

Bel- any news from you? Not long until Daisy is 2! I have no idea where that time has gone AT ALL... Hope things are ok after your MRI and that you have good news. We're all here whether it's good or bad, been thinking about you lots. xx

Lirac and LML- how are your lovely little bundles? And your big bundles too of course!

RSMum- really loved your pics of your DDs, DD1 on the funfair was a cracker. What a beauty. I love the natural pics rather than photographer posed shots. We need to meet up sometime, we really do. If we don't make it to France for a camping holiday in early July we're thinking of Wales so we may surprise you...

Izzy- how are your lovely boys? Am about to start back 2 days a week in September at school, am hoping I'll enjoy the time at work and know you've enjoyed just the 2 days. There might be 3 the year after but I'm not sure if I want that much at the moment, although DD will be starting school then. Can you believe our little ones will be at school?   Every time we walk to the bear house in the woods we walked at in October I think of you all. 

I don't want to miss anyone out but wanted to give you our brief news that we're now hoping for FET around 26th June, so 2 weeks tomorrow all being well. Z has had tonsilitis and we all barely slept last week so it's dependent on me not getting the dreaded lurgy in the next fortnight. Am swinging between wanting to try and terror that it'll all go horribly wrong again. I also just dropped my laptop during this post and it's knackered totally (technodude DH has worked out it's my screen that's bust so I'm typing on my laptop and reading this on my desktop monitor- weird) which has got me feeling all clumsy, stupid and like I never do anything right! It's most likely more to do with the fact I only got 3 hrs sleep last night...

Big hugs to you all and I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

Sasha- think Ive come back to you on ** but hope everyone is now ok after the whiplash. What a shock you must have had.

GG, great stuff about the FET -will be keeping an eye on the boards for your updates. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend and gets some rest and relaxation as well as enjoying our children.  

must get off to bed, have a good night everyone,

roze xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie from me as my battery is about to go and I have forgotten my lead.
I have been in hospital recently with Endo problems and sever pain, therfore they bought results from MRI forward and I need to have an urgent Hysto asap. The appointment has now come through for 10th July. Absolutely gutted, but realistically cannot carry on as I am for my own health and to be the best Mummy to Daisy. Therfore I am going ahead. Just thought that I would let you all know. It has taken many weeks for me to get my head around it and to be honest not sure if I ever will fully, but hey ho, at least it wasn't anything too nasty. I must be grateful for that.
Lovely to hear about the upcoming weddings on here and also about Lisa trying again. You my girl are one amazingly strong woman. I shall be praying with all my heart that it works out for you. I can't think of anyone else that deserves it more than you two. I cannot believe that Z is three?? Honestly the time flies by doesn't it?
Lots of love to you all - Sorry that I have been absent for so long, it wasn't on purpose....
Take care all, will post more when I get my lead back!!! I have never typed so fast!
Love,
Bel. xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

The biggest hugs imaginable are coming your way, my lovely Bel xxxxx I can only imagine how hard it has been to come to that decision but in some ways once it is a decision made I'm sure you will find some peace. I went over and over all the info about having the hyst before my big cancer op as I didn't know when I woke up what they would have removed and whether or not I'd have had a full hysterectomy, it's a really big deal but honestly, if there was any risk to my health or my day to day life I'd have had it and still would. When I went to meet the big doc at St Mary's a few weeks ago I asked him if continuing ttc'ing was going to impact my health in the long term and he said that I could get lucky and we absolutely should try again, but that he had seen some tragedies and Zoe was the most important person in all of this which definitely made me think. And Daisy is for you, it's just so rotten to have to go through all that you have done and still have to go through more. Do you know if you'll have a full abdominal op or will they try to do it keyhole? The big op I had was exactly the same as a hyst without losing the womb and in terms of recovery the same (full abdominal) so if you want to talk about what to expect I'm here any time. Sending you the most enormous hugs, I'm so gutted for you. I'm a glass half full girl and I think you're going to be fine with all the support of your friends and family around you. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Big fat kisses to Daisy and another for yourself and your lovely DH. xxxxx

As for us being strong, more like mental    . I am bricking it but oddly putting it all to the back of my mind. We're in full birthday season for Zoe and her little friends so lots of parties and hers is on 30th June, then we're planning on going on holiday just afterwards for a week camping in France to while away the less than 2ww. I think our chances are something like 10% but then I made that up and statistics usually are so with a low chance in mind we're fully prepared for failure! I am more and more thinking like 1 child is easier, less expensive and so many other benefits. I'm reliably informed by friends with older children that once you hit school age you meet more singletons anyway and it's the preschool years that are the hardest in terms of facing regular new bumps. Since Zoe starts school Sept 2013 I'm pinning my hopes on feeling like that and looking hard at what we have that we treasure and appreciate, ie each other and our v.naughty little girl. 

Hugs to you all, with the biggest reserved for Bel xxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Bel - don't come on here much so sorry I haven't replied sooner. Don't have any words of wisdom, but wanted to send you much love and to let you know I'm thinking of you.    

GG - best wishes too.  

Mini me xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies. Been popping in and out quickly. Currently driving home from Cornwall - great week of sandcastles and rock-pooling. 

Just want to wish GG the BEST of luck. You are amazing!! 

Roze and sasha, thrilled for you both. I think we should all have a glass of bubbly at an appointed time to celebrate, until we can all get together next... Who will join me?!

Bel, been thinking of you, so sorry to hear what you've been going through...

Hello to everyone, hope to catch up properly soon, just wanted to say hi!

Lml xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Our embryo survived the defrost, off to Southampton now for ET. Want to swear but there are little ears in the vicinity. Wish us luck xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Giggly, that's great, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!!

Lml xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Wahoo giggly - fab news        
Lots of love
Bel x


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Giggles that's fantastic news!!  It must be a sooper trooper mega fabby turbo charged extra strong embie !!!  It'll be snuggling in nicely now into your nice freshly laundered and fluffed up lovely supersoft lining !!!  Will be crossing every possible crossable bit all through your 2WW !
                                           spin     

Sorry everyone else..... have to dash and pick up DD1 from school but longer post soon.

Massive massive hugs to Bel          

Bloobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Giggly, great news,hope the transfer went well?  Fingers crossed on the2ww!

Thinking of you,

rozexxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

ET went ok, thanks. Just getting ready for Z's birthday party tomorrow then we're off on hols as soon as the party ends. V.busy week which would probably explain my absolute knackeredness but it's nice to think we'll be on the beach in 2 days time. Thanks for the good luck wishes xx

Bel- will be thinking of you and especially coming up to your op date. Loads of love xx 

No time for more personals but loads of love to you all xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

It's a bfn for us but really I'm here to wish the lovely Bel all the very best for your op which I think must be today. Sending you the most enormous hug and hoping it goes as smoothly as possible with a straightforward recovery. Loads and loads of love xxxxxx


----------



## roze

Me too. Thinking of you GG.    


Best wishes to Bel.


Love to everyone ,just a short post as popped home for lunch.


roze x


----------



## bluebell

I'm having a belated lunch break too.

Big big hugs for the lovely lovely Giggles and her little Giggly family               .  Well done for doing so many lovely things as a distraction.  So sorry though.  Love ya loads  x x x       

.......and big hugs and kisses to Bel.          Thanks for your lovely text.  Am thinking of you loads and let's speak soon.  I have a lovely friend who had a hysterectomy and she is still just the same person .... full of fun, life and laughter and it doesn't seem to have affected her at all.  She still has a rampant sex drive and at the moment is on holiday on Cornwall gobbling up men as we speak !!!  I hope it all goes well and that you get to see your lovely man and sweet sweet Daisy as soon as you wake up, so that they can cheer you up and give you loads of tlc.

Loads of love to everyone,
Bloooobs x x x x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bel and giggly, lovely ladies, thinking of both if you...   

Lml

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandyw

Bel and giggly, thinking of you both and sending love

Sandy xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

HUGE hugs to you Giggly and Bel..my thoughts are with you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of Bel and wondering how it all went                      

Happy weekend everyone !   

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi

Thinking too of Bel and Giggly.    but also   . xxx

Having a strange week. Lots going on- end of term for DH and tomorrow is his official last day of the year however somehow after a full day at work and a bit of shopping then bedtime routine hes upstairs doing lesson planning at this time of night and also has been called in by his head for a breakfast meeting tomorrow morning at 8am. Do teachers never get a break?  Its end of term, let them wind down for heavens sake!  He works incredibly hard. They all do, teachers, and do a great job despite the constant knocks, accusations and complaints about the state sector but I have to say I applaud them all!  Thats you too, GG and mini me!

DD is going to a playscheme two days a week from next week, the same as the twins, so DH will get a decent break however still things to do in the house. She graduates from reception on Thursday- we are all going along to cheer her on. Her teacher said nice things- so proud of her but then we get home and she has a tantrum and throws all her toys down the stairs!  Cant believe we are through reception already. In a years time I'll be applying for the twins school places.

Some other news; my wedding dress has arrived; its not a wedding dress in the usual sense but its a nice outfit however amazingly a little large so looking to drop a size. Its brown lace. Cost over £300!  However its special but I wish Id lost weight/had plastic surgery/ went to the gym/become someone else etc= you probably know the feeling.
The bridesmaids dresses arrived too in various sizes for trying on; the girls look fab but the dresses are far too long so looking for alternatives which are shorter. However it was amazing seeing them in such fab clothes for a change plus little cardies and corsages etc.  I dont suppose it would look odd to have DD in one style of outfit ( as chief bridesmaid) and the twins in something different from her? ( flower girls?_ Any advice appreciated please!  The twins fit into three year old clothes but they are too long whilst DD looks great in the elegant longish dress so what suits one doesnt suit the others necessarily.  Its just over a month off and feeling like Ive taken on too much trying to get it all organised. Lirac, if you have any advice it would be appreciated as I know you did yours recently and in double quick time!

Anyway must go and cook the shepherds pie and do my OU degree coursework before heading off to bed. Take care and catch up soon, hopefully at the weekend, either here or ********!  Love to all,

roze  xx


----------



## bluebell

Flying visit and just skim reading before I go to bed ....

Roze, could you take the twins dresses up to make them shorter ?  I'm crap at sewing but maybe you are good at it, or know someone who can do it for you ?

Wow two weddings in one month on Abroadies !!  Wey hey !!!!!!!!!!!!

Night night everyone !!!!!!!!  It's an earlyish night for me as DD1 has 4 boys coming for the day tomorrow and i am all on my own looking after them all day except for one mum who will be there some of the morning !! Aaaaarrrrggghhhhh !!         

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lirac, I love your laid back attitude !!  I chose my wedding dress in half an our in my work lunchbreak.  I got it from Monsoon and it only cost about £100!  It was ivory silk and halterneck, with a flared skirt and chiffony ruched booby zone ! It was simple but lovely, and also cheap!!!    Are you on **?  I'd love to see photos of you and Sam and Ghislaine and the wedding outfit !!!!      

PM me your email address if you are !!!

Bloooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooh...... lucky you not being a worrier !!!    Worry is my middle name !!

Just PM me your email address and I'll be able to find you on ** !

Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi all on here


Just wondering if it's ok to join you all, there are loads of names I remember from previous years on here   


I have just had a very unexpected    from my last attempt at my dream large family, early days I know, but so elated and so, so surprised. I have a beautiful DD naturally conceived and after a MC we managed to have DS who is a bundle of noise and activity. So this BFP is from the same cycle as he was, his conceptual twin, so    this goes the distance, it really feels like a dream still.


Would be lovely to join you all again


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,
You have all been very much in my thoughts but I just haven't had a moment free to get on FF. Doesn't help that I don't have internet at the new house yet but I try and keep up with most of you on **.
Giggly, my love, I am so very sorry                
Bel, it just doesn't seem fair that you have the added worry of this procedure and the emotional adjustment of going through a hysto as well.                     
Pinkpaula, so lovely to hear from you and congratulations on your BFP. Yes please do join us again  .
Roze, sorry we didn't meet up last weekend. We'll have to re-arrange soon. Good to hear your wedding plans are going well and that you have a dress you love. I bought 2 (long story).
LML, Mini, Lirac, Sandy, RSMUM and everyone else, a big hello. I promise to post soon to update you all.
Love,
Sasha xxx


----------



## pinkpaula

Sasha  Thank you    It was so wonderful to come on here and read your signature and see how happy you are. I remember back from before Bella was born and it is wonderful that you are smiling again


----------



## bluebell

Hello Paula .....welcome back and a billion congrats on BFP babe number 3!!!!      

Hello to everyone else too !    It's quiet on here.......I presume we are all watching the Olympics !!  

A certain Sasha is only single for a very short time now   Just popping in to send a big hug adn kiss and biggest of best wishes for the big countdown !!     

...and to Roze ...... yours is soon too eh ?  Come on, give us the date !!!    

...and to Bel, how are you recovering my lovely ?     

....and to Giggles.... hope you are having the fabbiest time in Greece !!     

..off to get DD2 up from her afternoon snooze !!  She's been in bed for ages but I'm enjoying the peace !  She and her big sis were both at a party today.  It was in a massive soft play place and it was so sweet to see them running around hand in hand!!  Most of the time they argue but sometimes they are lovely together! 

Love to you all  x x x 

Blooooooooooooooooooooooobs x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,
We finally have internet at the new house so I am back on line    .I've missed you all!!! Yes Bloobs, only 4 more days of singledom to go spinspinspinspin and its down the isle for me to become Mrs H   .I still struggle to take in how much has changed in the last year and how incredible life is now. So looking forward to being a family of 5! Everyone keeps on asking us if we're going to have more children but the answer is always a resounding no. It really would be a miracle if I got pregnant not only because of my POF but also because my very nearly DH has had the chop. We just want to enjoy family life and enjoy each other. 


If anyone wants to view the wedding live on-line please PM you and I can send you details of how you can watch.


Bloobs, sounds like you've had a great time away. Hope you are on the mend    . So sweet hearing about how your DD's get on so well


Roze, how are all your plans going? Not long now till October. Still hope to meet up sometime.


Bel, thinking of you and your lovely DD    .


Giggles, so looking forward to seeing you & Zoe on the big day. 



Paula, how are you? Have you had your first scan yet? 

Love to everyone. Next time I post I'll be a married woman. Oh Yes    !!!!


Sasha xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi girls,


Sasha - Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to you and your new hubby to be. Not long now. I cannot believe that back in October when we met and chatted about the new man in your life that you would be getting married 11 months later!!! So happy for you. We would love to see your wedding....what an amazing idea. PLease let me know what we have to do Dh sends his best wishes too. Thinking of you and wishing you The best day of your life!! lots of love xxxxx    


GG - thinking of you lots Hun. Hope you are having a fab holiday. Hopefully we can meet up Soon when you are up our way? Take care, lots of love xxx


Bloobs - hello beautiful lady, hope you are okay? You sound so happy and fulfilled. It is lovely to hear your posts, I love the image of your two beautiful girls hand in hand. It makes me smile a lot!! Please let's meet up soon...please!!!


My news.....I had the hysterectomy on the 10th July. It was a bit trickier than my consultant thought and apparently the worst endometriosis and adynemosis he had seen. This now explains why our 14 cycles of IVF didn't work and why the cycle that did work resulted in miscarriage. Just a shame that this wasn't found out back then! Anyway, I am now on week 4 of recovery and I must admit I am shocked at how bad I still feel physically and shocked at how well I feel emotionally. In a way the finality is helping me to move on totally, rather than being in limbo about whether to try again. I thought this would be a bad thing and I know that it is early days, but at the moment I actually feel better not having that am I aren't I every month and the indecision!!! My dh has been amazing and took over looking after daisy and the house etc as well as working. I am So lucky to have him and daisy and hopefully when I recover from this op we can then have a fantastic life together jus the 3 of us, well 4 with Barney (our cockerspaniel). Thank you all for your supportive messages, you are all so kind thinking of me. Daisy is now 2 and 3 months and the ray of sunshine in our lives. She amazes us and makes us smile so much every day. I thank god that we have her and that we are parents! 


Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned, sending you all lots of love,


Bel xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies! 

This is just a quickie to send a big fat kiss to Bel        and a massive congratulations for getting through your op so well and for being so positive. You always amaze me as to how lightly you tread through life.....what I mean by that is that you never seem to let things get you down too much and you are always so positive.  Well done you!!  Daisy is sooooooo beautiful and is such a credit to you and DH!!!  I love looking at her bright little face on ** !!  

..and also a big kiss and congratulations to Mrs Sasha !!!!  Who would have thought when I met you on FF 7 or so years ago, that you would be where you are in your life now!!  Wooo hoooo!!!! Here's to years of happyness for you and your new bigger family !!      


Roze, Izzy and Giggles, hope you all had fabby holidays !!

LML, Mini-me, Pink Paula, Pen Pos and anyone else I've missed...how are you all and what is your news ?

Loads of love to you all !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all, hope you are all having an exciting summer, and that's why it's so quiet on here!! 

Big congrats to Sasha on her wedding, love all the photos on **, just thrilled for you and your lovely family.

Roze - you're next, aren't you?? When!!

Bel - hope you are recovering well...

All fine here, still pretty sleep deprived, but happy! 

Thinking of you all - looking forward to catching up here, and also maybe in person in the autumn?! 

LML xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bel    , hope your recovery continues smoothly and that you enjoy every minute of your lovely little Daisy!!! 


Bloobs, lovely to chat albeit very fleetingly   . Hope you, Dh and the girls are well.


LML, lovely to hear from you. How's it all going?


Paula, just read your signature. So sorry that you are having to go through such an anxious wait    . 


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


p.s. I am loving being Mrs H


----------



## roze

Hi all,


Paula, so very sorry for your loss.    Xxxxx.  Hope you are ok? Us ladies on here more than happy to listen. Please take care of yourself. 


Bel, I thought  I'd replied before but clearly not. How are you feeling now? Interestingly my mother in law mentioned that she'd had the same thing at quite a young age ie 30s. She'd had two children when she was in her early 20s but was concerned about having her op but after a lot of physical discomfort felt fantastic both physically and emotionally. She had low grade pain for years which she had thought was normal which it clearly wasn't. Her life changed dramatically after that as it was believed her clinical depression was linked to the problem and she felt so much better. I don't know if that's any comfort.


We got married on 24th. It was a small affair in registry office plus pub but very nice and all went well and the girls looked great in their outfits. A lovely happy day and great family party; good excuse to get family and friends together in one place!  Can't get used to wearing a ring though - have given it a week and will give it another but possibly ring wearing isn't for me!  X


Tomorrow we are having a sale of our baby stuff at home do hopefully that will shift some stuff and make space ; we can then move the twins into their own room at last! 
Take care , will post soon,


----------



## RSMUM

Feels like it's been years since I've been on here..have missed so much...  ..

Paula, so, so sorry to read your signature...as someone else said, we're all here thinking of you xx

Bel - how are you doing hun? Think of you often..

Lovemylabrador - how are you doing? How's the sleep deprivation?

Sasha and Roze - two weddings in one summer! How wonderful..and how exciting   Massive congrats to you both..Roze - how did the sale go? I'm doing the NCT sale again in a few weeks and slowly, slowly getting rid of the baby stuff..the first one I did I still have about 8 bin bags left..but have chipped away at it and slowly more stuff has gone..mind you, I can't resist sending the odd thing to Bloobs for little Izzy - sorry Bluebell..but some things I just know will suit her!    

How's everyone else? I am in complete denial this morning as my two start back to school in the next few days..feel like a rabbit in the headlights..so many things still need washing, ironing, labelling..and all I want to do is take them to the beach and eat ice cream, cuddle them and never let them go       

Have a good friend ask me for advice the other day about the early, first stages of infertility and what they should push their gp to do..it weas quite a shock to me to realize how out of touch I am with all the tests etc. - then I realized how many years it's been..scary!!!   

oops better go..DD2 up and demanding Scooby Doo!!!

Hugs hugs to you all, and, as always HELLOO...to everyone I haven't mentioned..


xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Paula, just seen your signature.  I am so sorry lovely Abroadie.  Sending you the biggest of hugs           Having been through m/cs myself I know how terrible it is, even if you have children already.  Be really gentle to yourself and spoil yourself rotten as much as you can.      Please stay with us on Abroadies too!!


RSMUM....naughty you apologising for giving me all those lovely clothes !!!!      I LOVE the clothes you have given us over the years and thunk of your spirited beauties every time my girls wear them.  I particularly love that velvetty tan coat you gave us when you cam to visit.  I love the photos of all 4 girlies standing together in Perth, with my DD2 looking all prim and serious in the coat, as if she was the other 3 girlies' mum!  Love to you and looking forward to a big fat chat!!

Bel, how are you lovely lady?  I love your ** photos!  How are you feeling now?  It's sometimes harder to cope with something a while after it happens as people stop asking and expect you to be over it.  How are your feelings re your hysto now? Hopefully things are much easier for you now without the endo pains.     I wish we could meet again soon. I will never forget our lovely time in the park with our girlies!!!


Sasha, you are on honeymoon at the moment!!!     
I bet whatever you are doing this evening with your lovely new DH is FAR more exciting than what we are all doing!!

Roze, are you going on honeymoon? I still want to see more wedding photos on **!!!!!      

LML.....how are you and your lovelies!  Your life seems very glam on **...lots of celebs !!!  Hope your bundles are fab!  I can't believe how grown up Madeleine looks!

Lirac.......how is little Ghislaine getting on?  How old is she now? 

Giggles......I love your life!!  You have such fun!  Next time, take me to Greece.  I'll be good I promise!!!   

Mini-me, Penpos and anyone else I've missed, helloooooooooooooooo!

As for us, we've had a busy 3 weeks with my parents staying.  I love them dearly but as they are knocking on 80 it's hard work.. like having two more toddlers in the house, e.g. my dad  "What shoes shall I wear?", or "Has anyone seen my umbrella?" for the 87th time in a day.  They are so sweet but so sloooooooooow!!  My mum, slowly and since she retired, has got so obsessed with minute details.  A classic was one night when I had already gone to bed.  It was about 11.45pm and she knocked excitedly on my bedroom door, just to tell me that the sandals she had bought that day were from a supplier in Leicester, where she lives !!  Aaaaarrrrrrrghhhhh !  They are soooooooooooooo sweeet but they left this morning and I am KNACKERED !!!!!!

My DDs are so wonderful and make me laugh constantly.  DD2 spends most of the day pretending to be kittens or puppies, but every now and again shouts out "Oooooooh my gooood!".  She loves singing and recentyl burst into loud song at DD1's taekwondo testing evening when a man was being tested for his next belt.  "Twinkle, twinkle little star....etc etc" sand DD2 loudly in the echoey hall!

DD2 is still behaving as a teenager and loves having chums for sleepovers so they can wallow in toilet humour.  She had a chum round recently who had been sending her notes in her school bag: "I wish I could have kissed your butt in the paddling pool" said one.  "I wish I could kiss your boobies as you are beautiful!" said another, and all from a 6 year old boy!  Delightful!!!

Oh well, love to you all, and yes, let;s keep this thread going and yes please can we meet up soon?  How about the spring?  I don't think I could make autumn now!!!

Loadsa lurrrrrv,
Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra

Here's the link to your new home ladies.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294271.0

Enjoy


----------

